# [Asus] The 35" ROG Swift PG35VQ Gaming Monitor Turns HDR and Quatum Dots Up To 200Hz



## axiumone

Direct Link


Quote:


> Our latest addition is the largest gaming monitor we've ever made. The ROG Swift PG35VQ stretches its massive 35" diagonal across an ultra-wide 21:9 aspect ratio. The edges extend into your periphery, so the display is curved to bring them closer and enhance the panoramic feel. Unlike with multi-monitor arrays that cover a similar field of view, there are no unsightly seams or bezels to get in your way.


Wow, I was not expecting that. Hopefully Asus quality control will have gone up before this display hits the market, as I'm sure it'll be north of $2K US.


----------



## CaliLife17

Looks like it will be out Q4 2017 according to Nvidia, and also that Acer is making the same monitor and calling it an X35. Also some more detail from article below

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-hdr-35-inch-curved-monitor
Quote:


> The monitors' new 35" LCD panel was designed in concert with AU Optronics, delivering the ultimate in HDR and gaming capabilities in a curved 21:9 wide-aspect ratio. Making full use of the bandwidth of the latest DisplayPort 1.4 specification, the WQHD panel refreshes at up to 200Hz for tear-free, ultra-smooth, responsive gaming. And, its HDR capabilities break new ground with a 512 zone full direct array backlight that sports a peak brightness of 1000 nits, for stunning and intense highlights, and exceptional contrast. In addition, DCI-P3 color gamut support is enhanced with a Quantum Dot Enhancement Film (QDEF) for outstanding color expression


It will be interesting to see which resolution/screen ratio (Ultrawide or 4K) Acer and Asus see as their top dog, as the 4K HDR one is already $2K, so this could be more or less.

End of year build should be fun with this, i9-6980XE and some Titan Volta GPUS.







Might even need to pick up an X27 for non UW games


----------



## EniGma1987

200Hz, ultrawide, HDR gsync, and 512 zone local dimming


----------



## jologskyblues

Wow.

200Hz. HDR 3440x1440

Is that native refresh rate?

What's the curvature?


----------



## axiumone

Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


----------



## kingduqc

Is there any monitor arm that support 35 inch displays + 1 or two 27inch ? This looks like my next monitor. After that I swear I'm done.


----------



## Descadent

holy crap. sign me up. please don't be $2000


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Is there any monitor arm that support 35 inch displays + 1 or two 27inch ? This looks like my next monitor. After that I swear I'm done.


I have a Novus TSS stand for 3 27" I'm certain I could replace my middle one for a 35". Not cheap but the build quality and customisation options are great, but if you're US you might have trouble getting them as they're a German company.

As for the monitor, damn I'm not sure I can push 200fps with a single 1080ti, but that's impressive. No doubt it'll be 1500+ judging from the 2k for the 4K one.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Is there any monitor arm that support 35 inch displays + 1 or two 27inch ? This looks like my next monitor. After that I swear I'm done.


Some of the WSGF arms/stands can do it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


WOW WOW WOW! That finally looks so SLEEEEEEEK.

Link please. If this is Acer version of this montor- Acer definitely has my money, not Asus. Look at that shapes baby!

Finally monitor I can upgrade too. I am leaving small 27 144Hz 4K monitors to people with zoom glasses.

Gonna enjoy that 200Hz 35" Ultra Wide


----------



## Edge0fsanity

finally







been waiting for this for 2 years


----------



## besthijacker

I guess this is my monitor.

Please have proper QA.


----------



## Menta

Tn Panel?


----------



## kingduqc

How is 21 9 these days?


----------



## Hawk777th

What I have been waiting for to replace my 21:9 Dell!









21:9 is fantastic almost everything that isnt a shoddy port supports it just fine. Just is not easy to drive on max settings since its close to 4k.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> 200Hz, ultrawide, HDR gsync, and *512 zone local dimming*


All the gamers missed that...

And is there ULMB?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> How is 21 9 these days?


Outside of Overwatch and a few obscure games, pretty good.


----------



## dboythagr8

I was so close to buying the Asus PG348Q a few months ago, but held back due to reservations that *something* better was just around the corner. Didn't feel confident dropping 1k+ when we are on the cusp of new monitor tech.

Good think I pulled back!!


----------



## D749

Think I'll swap out my PG348Q for one of these.


----------



## Robilar

Any word on panel type?

I assume VA as my 35 inch acer uses it.

And i have to say 35 inch ultrawide gaming with a single gpu capable of supporting it simply cannot be beaten. No need for multi monitor or buggy hit or miss SLI/Crossfire arrays.

Everything simply runs and looks great.


----------



## Avant Garde

I've just bought PG348Q, for a fantastic price but still....


----------



## TheGovernment

AU makes the panel.... So it will likely be a extremely hit and miss for issues.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> AU makes the panel.... So it will likely be a extremely hit and miss for issues.


AU is nothing but hot garbage. These will be a mess at launch and will always be like that.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


Holy!!!! hell yeah! this that ish!!!!!


----------



## muSPK

Taken from the swedish hardware site Nordichardware. With an interview with Asus, this monitor will most likely be released next year smile.gif.
So this will probably be exact the same story as it was with previously Asus monitors, they say it will be released in a few months, but it ends up not releasing for over a year.


----------



## Asus11

sad thing about new hardware these days.. it doesn't stay at the same price.... so I can't get excited really because they like to charge a price premium even though we've waited a few years for this

if it comes in at 1k which it should then that's cool but anything over 1200 is a joke, theyre advancing with technology but ask a premium when they should be having a set price imo.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Wish there has a full 4K( I don't care if its Ultrawide, just want at least 4K), HDR monitor with low ms, at 30-35"


----------



## SightUp

Do we know the cost and release date?


----------



## bucdan

I'm impressed that the monitor has local dimming. The closest you can get to OLED, really. I hope it's a VA panel.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sad thing about new hardware these days.. it doesn't stay at the same price.... so I can't get excited really because they like to charge a price premium even though we've waited a few years for this
> 
> if it comes in at 1k which it should then that's cool but anything over 1200 is a joke, theyre advancing with technology but ask a premium when they should be having a set price imo.


$1000? Not a chance. Current 3440x1440 G-Sync ultrawides are $1000-1300 with glaring flaws and mediocre build quality. This one's going for over $1500 easily, and probably closer to $2000 if not potentially more.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> $1000? Not a chance. Current 3440x1440 G-Sync ultrawides are $1000-1300 with glaring flaws and mediocre build quality. This one's going for over $1500 easily, and probably closer to $2000 if not potentially more.


I would say that is an exaggeration.. mine is fine. I did however exchange it 3 times...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> $1000? Not a chance. Current 3440x1440 G-Sync ultrawides are $1000-1300 with glaring flaws and mediocre build quality. This one's going for over $1500 easily, and probably closer to $2000 if not potentially more.


exactly... that's what I meant..whats the fun in that? in a few years monitors will be 10k


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I would say that is an exaggeration.. mine is fine. I did however exchange it 3 times...


Only three? They must be stepping their game up!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> exactly... that's what I meant..whats the fun in that? in a few years monitors will be 10k


So, 65" 4K OLED TVs for everyone then?


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Why can't someone just make a reasonably priced 144hz 3K Ultrawide?

It may only be 5/8ths of the way to 4K resolution but sacrificing vertical space to get nearly the same horizontal resolution as 4K, while doing it at 144hz/200hz, sounds like a very reasonable compromise.
Someone just needs to sell _that_ for less than $500.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> Only three? They must be stepping their game up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, 65" 4K OLED TVs for everyone then?


think ill stick to my acer x34 for a few years cant fault it

and cant imagine things advancing much either


----------



## wsfrazier

Rumor is this will be VA. I am willing to bet price will be at $2k to sell next to their 27" 4k HDR IPS monitor.

If this was IPS I would guess $2300+, but VA should be a bit cheaper.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Do we know the cost and release date?


Release date, sometime next year.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Rumor is this will be VA. I am willing to bet price will be at $2k to sell next to their 27" 4k HDR IPS monitor.
> 
> If this was IPS I would guess $2300+, but VA should be a bit cheaper.


Not a rumor, its a fact that this is a VA-panel.


----------



## Forsakenfire

Is anyone showing off a normal 4k monitor with HDR? I have a gaming monitor, I just want a normal HDR one to hook my ps4 pro up to.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> think ill stick to my acer x34 for a few years cant fault it
> 
> and cant imagine things advancing much either


FALD alone with over 500 Dimming zones makes your current X34 outdated Fossil, not to mention other specs like HDR and 200hz.


----------



## Avant Garde

^^^^ Nonsense level : OVER 9000!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


Aside from VR, immersion just by looking at the screen of this photo... I imagine replay Mass Effect Andromeda again with that view.


----------



## greydor

My rant is that these ultrawides have really, really low brightness. 250-300 nits is awfully dim.


----------



## jezzer

1399 or 1499 tops.

Asus leaked a 1199 price tag on their site for the 27 inch 4k HDR monitor for a short time so if thats correct 1399 / 1499 would be a good price for the ultrawide model.

Everything higher would be totally out of place compaired to the current/old swift series.


----------



## Seyumi

Wow I'll probably choose this over the Asus/Acer 27" 4k 144hz Gsync HDR's if they were the same price. I'd rather have the 4k personally, but 27" is just too small coming from a 40" 4k Philips. The 4k would be more sharp on the 27" panel, but I'm already foreseeing scaling issues with windows and games. But then again you have 21:9 issues as well. I'm guessing these will be contenders and one will be better than the other after professional reviews. Two choices for upcoming ultimate gaming monitors:

27" 16:9 4k 144hz Gsync HDR IPS FALD Flat (Have 27" 16:9 1440p 144hz Gsync IPS Flat today)
35" 21:9 1440p 200hz Gsync HDR VA FALD Curved (Have 35" 21:9 1440p 100hz Gsync VA Curved today)


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> My rant is that these ultrawides have really, really low brightness. 250-300 nits is awfully dim.


If not mistaken gsync HDR has/needs 1000nits just like the swift 27 inch models. Hopefully its a requirement. Just like 1000nits is for premium HDR label.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Wow I'll probably choose this over the Asus/Acer 27" 4k 144hz Gsync HDR's if they were the same price. I'd rather have the 4k personally, but 27" is just too small coming from a 40" 4k Philips. The 4k would be more sharp on the 27" panel, but I'm already foreseeing scaling issues with windows and games. But then again you have 21:9 issues as well. I'm guessing these will be contenders and one will be better than the other after professional reviews.


you are right. i had the asus 27" 4k for 48 hours. i just wanted to see what 4k was like on 27" had every intention on getting the X27. i hated it. scaling sucked straining to see and thats after lasik surgery has me at 20/15. and scaling with games was a deal breaker. id start a game and the screen would be totally off. i would have to go back into windows change scaling to 100 then the game would work. after playing game scale back to 150. im gonna sit tight and wait for this acer version which i think looks better long as it has same specs. and hope we get a 32 inch version of x27 same time next year and im in there.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 1399 or 1499 tops.
> 
> Asus leaked a 1199 price tag on their site for the 27 inch 4k HDR monitor for a short time so if thats correct 1399 / 1499 would be a good price for the ultrawide model.
> 
> Everything higher would be totally out of place compaired to the current/old swift series.


I hope you are right because I could talk myself into $1500 but not anything higher.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That is one sexy and very tempting monitor... Especially with the high refresh rate...


----------



## xioros

Cool. Now release a FreeSync model


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> My rant is that these ultrawides have really, really low brightness. 250-300 nits is awfully dim.


NVIDIA stated that these FALD displays reach 1000-nit (but only during small HDR highlights).

Since the 384-zone 27" 4K is $2,000, I expect the 35" 21:9 FALD to release at $2,500-$2,800. Let the whine commence.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> NVIDIA stated that these FALD displays reach 1000-nit (but only during small HDR highlights).
> 
> Since the 384-zone 27" 4K is $2,000, I expect the 35" 21:9 FALD to release at $2,500-$2,800. Let the whine commence.


Which one you going for? The 27" 4k 144hz, the 35" 1440p 200hz, or sticking to your OLED? (I consider you a subject mater expert, lol).

I REALLY want to try the LG OLED B6 or C7. I initially rolled my eyes going from a 4k 40" VA 60hz Semi-Gloss to a 27" 4k 1440p IPS Gsync Matte. I noticed a slight change at first but I knew I'd return in 30 days. Then after 3 weeks, I turned Gsync off and bumped down to 60hz and WOW there is a difference. It takes your brain a bit to get use to. It was the same feeling as my usual 60FPS PC gaming down to the 30FPS Xbox gaming. I don't think I can go back now even though I'd prefer huge, glossy, vibrant, and immersive screens since I'm more of a flight simulator, RPG, MMO, RTS person than a FPS person.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I hope you are right because I could talk myself into $1500 but not anything higher.


Dont think u have to worry about that, no way these gaming monitors will be 2.5k or more lol.
Asus wants to actually sell these. They will make more selling 100 of them for 1500 than 1 for 3000.
Its not that 1500 isnt a premium for a gaming monitor.


----------



## paskowitz

I agree, $2k is market suicide. $1500 at launch. Pricing/demand curves are not linear.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I agree, $2k is market suicide. $1500 at launch. Pricing/demand curves are not linear.


Lol, no it's not. If you will pay 1500$, you will pay 2000$. Even at over 2000$, it will still sell well. Just like with everything PC related, the top of the line always sells just fine.


----------



## bigjdubb

I think that the 144hz 4k displays will be the top tier (pricing) monitors this generation. I am guessing that these will be somewhere between $1500 and $2000. Acer just launched a 1440p 120hz ultra wide that doesn't have any of the HDR whatnots and it's still over $1000.


----------



## xSneak

The human eye can't see wider than 16:9 ; this is all placebo marketing to milk "gamers" for their money! ;-)


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Lol, no it's not. If you will pay 1500$, you will pay 2000$. Even at over 2000$, it will still sell well. Just like with everything PC related, the top of the line always sells just fine.


With that logic u might aswell sell them for 100k because if u will pay 1500 u will pay 2000 if u pay 2000 u will pay 2500 if u..... pay 100000000

Thats not how it works


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> The human eye can't see wider than 16:9 ; this is all placebo marketing to milk "gamers" for their money! ;-)


Dude! U sound just like your keyboard! Labeled tenkeyless but have still have more than 10 keys. No sense at all!


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Dude! U sound just like your keyboard! Labeled tenkeyless but have still have more than 10 keys. No sense at all!


You can't see more than 60fps either... s/


----------



## ahmedmo1

Love folks making assumptions re. price sensitivity.

Anyways, I don't care about any of these options. 3440x1440 is too low-res. Can't watch 4K films. No thanks- I spend as much time watching films as I do gaming.

27"? No thanks. Not enough screen real estate.

I need 4K, 32"+, over 75Hz+, and under $1500 CAD.

I can wait anyways as there's so little HDR content there's little point for me to pick up these types of monitors before 2019.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> ^^^^ Nonsense level : OVER 9000!


I guess you never saw FALD in action specially over 500 Dimming Zone FALD, trust me this alone will make old grayish, back-light bleeding X34 look like absolute garbage.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> The human eye can't see wider than 16:9 ; this is all placebo marketing to milk "gamers" for their money! ;-)


Yet many movies are close to the 21:9 format and has nothing to do with gaming. Have you tried viewing a 21:9 monitor before?

I used to be on 1440p 120Hz and moved to 3440x1440 75Hz. The difference was huge and made the viewing experience better for media and gaming much more enjoyable. I'd say 16:9 is better for production purposes, although 21:9 is really nice for video editing.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> With that logic u might aswell sell them for 100k because if u will pay 1500 u will pay 2000 if u pay 2000 u will pay 2500 if u..... pay 100000000
> 
> Thats not how it works


You just went full ******.... and yes thats how it works. When you make a premium product, it sells, especially high end monitors and even more so with Gsync/FALD/HDR etc.
when the x34 came out, people balked at the price and where are we now? they sold a ton of them because they are great.... and it's not like they don't have issues and people still bought the crap outta them. These will be top dogs in the monitor realm and if you don't have 2000$ to spend, someone else will and you can cry yourself to sleep that if you would have justr spent a few hundred more, you could have had one too..... but alas, you'll be on the forums crying about how expensive they are


----------



## Kokin

Highly priced products do eventually fail unless their drop their price points. Look at the TitanZ at $3K or Radeon Pro Duo at $1.5K, no one bought them due to the staggeringly high price point.

It's like pricing a $18K Toyota Corolla at $40K and expecting it to still sell like hotcakes. You can expect consumers to be stupid in their purchasing decisions, but there's a limit for that.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Highly priced products do eventually fail unless their drop their price points. Look at the TitanZ at $3K or Radeon Pro Duo at $1.5K, no one bought them due to the staggeringly high price point.
> 
> It's like pricing a $18K Toyota Corolla at $40K and expecting it to still sell like hotcakes. You can expect consumers to be stupid in their purchasing decisions, but there's a limit for that.


that would be like selling the monitor for $4000K in your analogy, over 100% markup vs what it should normally sell for... common man, lets have some common sense here.
People didn't by the titan Z because most people that would have bought it, already had titans or TI's and the performance wasn't there to upgrade.
Wait ans see how much the volta titan will be, even if it's 1500$, it's gonna sell like crazy. I'm waiting for 2!


----------



## IMI4tth3w

FINALLY were getting some monitors with real advancement. My only worry is input lag. Literally almost no point in this thing being 200Hz if there is significant input lag. And my 40" 4k VA Panel has some pretty bad input lag..

Welp nothing to do now but wait and see how many body parts i'll be selling to buy this thing.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> How is 21 9 these days?


All over the place, you have to accept that 'support' is only like 50:50, if you can't tolerate it then stay away from UW.


----------



## MetalCase

Wish the screen was bigger cause I already got a LG 34UM95 34'' monitor but I'll keep a good eye on this monitor for FPS game









I wouldn't surprise me if this monitor is 2000$ since its one of the first kind and this kind of monitor may be a bit cheaper next year...


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Grown ups? Lol You are crying about if its 2k being suicide and you are completely wrong. It's gonna sell regardless of the price.... There you'll be, in mommys basement, glaring into your 24" 1080p tn panel and trying to come up with witty comments.... But failing... Just like at life


Price (in)elasticity of demand. All products have it. Market value. Competition.

Why is $2000 "suicide" (ok, a bit too strong a word)? Too close to high-end 4K TVs which offer similar selling propositions (high res, HDR, immersive size, etc). Not to mention 4K/120hz/HDR TVs on the horizon. Market niche reduces product value. A 4K TV holds more market value, to a wider market, because it can serve multiple purposes, while this monitor is primarily gaming focused. Value=utility/price. Finally, competition. Acer will be offering a similar model and Asus will be forced to match them on price, limiting the top end of what either can charge.

I would also point out to look at the success of the certified refurbished Acer x34. At ~$730 that monitor is consistently selling out within minutes of online availability. Needless to say the market for the monitor when it was full price was not consistently as high. That is a roughly a 33% price reduction off of MSRP which happens to be close to the difference between $1,500 and $2,000.

This is my last reply on this matter.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Which one you going for? The 27" 4k 144hz, the 35" 1440p 200hz, or sticking to your OLED? (I consider you a subject mater expert, lol).
> 
> I REALLY want to try the LG OLED B6 or C7. I initially rolled my eyes going from a 4k 40" VA 60hz Semi-Gloss to a 27" 4k 1440p IPS Gsync Matte. I noticed a slight change at first but I knew I'd return in 30 days. Then after 3 weeks, I turned Gsync off and bumped down to 60hz and WOW there is a difference. It takes your brain a bit to get use to. It was the same feeling as my usual 60FPS PC gaming down to the 30FPS Xbox gaming. I don't think I can go back now even though I'd prefer huge, glossy, vibrant, and immersive screens since I'm more of a flight simulator, RPG, MMO, RTS person than a FPS person.


At first I was excited about these new FALD monitors, but FALD just opens up a new set of problems (haloing) which can be just as annoying as back light bleed. Even if you make a LCD with 1000 Hz, it's going to look like garbage next to an OLED. I'll be keeping my C7 and probably upgrade to a 120 Hz OLED TV once HDMI 2.1 comes online maybe in 2018 or 2019.

I've completely gotten rid of all LCD's. My monitor/TV is OLED, my laptop is OLED, my VR is OLED and my phone is OLED.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> 200Hz, ultrawide, HDR gsync, and 512 zone local dimming


Seconded... Wow..


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Wish the screen was bigger cause I already got a LG 34UM95 34'' monitor but I'll keep a good eye on this monitor for FPS game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't surprise me if this monitor is 2000$ since its one of the first kind and this kind of monitor may be a bit cheaper next year...


I have the same LG34UM95 monitor and I have been waiting patiently for something that can provide 120hz+ refresh rate. Ive been tempted to game on my 1080p 120hz monitor because all i play are fps games, but it's impossible to go back once you've had 34" 3440x1440 21:9 glory.

Looks like this monitor, a kaby lake refresh build and a second 1080ti in sli are in my christmas, "from-me-to-me" list.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> VA , 200Hz, 512-zone FALD, HDR, true 10-bit color depth , G-sync and QD . for me it's perfect but the problem is some Movies and Games don't support 21:9 in addition to some apps like youtube .
> I don't want the monitor to look like this :-


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Price (in)elasticity of demand. All products have it. Market value. Competition.
> 
> Why is $2000 "suicide" (ok, a bit too strong a word)? Too close to high-end 4K TVs which offer similar selling propositions (high res, HDR, immersive size, etc). Not to mention 4K/120hz/HDR TVs on the horizon. Market niche reduces product value. A 4K TV holds more market value, to a wider market, because it can serve multiple purposes, while this monitor is primarily gaming focused. Value=utility/price. Finally, competition. Acer will be offering a similar model and Asus will be forced to match them on price, limiting the top end of what either can charge.
> 
> I would also point out to look at the success of the certified refurbished Acer x34. At ~$730 that monitor is consistently selling out within minutes of online availability. Needless to say the market for the monitor when it was full price was not consistently as high. That is a roughly a 33% price reduction off of MSRP which happens to be close to the difference between $1,500 and $2,000.
> 
> This is my last reply on this matter.


The reason for the refurbished x34's is because people would get stupid numbers of them looking for the lottery panel. There are guys on the x34 forums that went through 7 different panels, most on the forum went though at least 2, myself included. Amazon said at one point they were getting 25% return rate and were limiting the number of times you could do a return.... thats crazy. They still sell new for $1199 but are 1.5 years old already.
Hey, I'm all for the monitor being 1500$ and I hope it is, since I'll be getting one but at the same time, even if it's 2000$, thats not going to stop me from getting one and if you're in the market for a niche panel, thats what you're gonna get.


----------



## Pantsu

If this really is a VA panel I hope it doesn't have the same response time issues most VA panels seem to have. At least it'll be interesting to see how the FALD implementation affects things. The prices are getting out of hand though. I never considered $1300 to be ok for a 34" 21:9 screen. Looks like I'll be holding on to my 40" 4K VA for a few years yet until HDMI 2.1 OLED or something similar for a reasonable price. Meanwhile I need an effective get-rich-quick plan.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> At first I was excited about these new FALD monitors, but FALD just opens up a new set of problems (haloing) which can be just as annoying as back light bleed. Even if you make a LCD with 1000 Hz, it's going to look like garbage next to an OLED. I'll be keeping my C7 and probably upgrade to a 120 Hz OLED TV once HDMI 2.1 comes online maybe in 2018 or 2019.
> 
> I've completely gotten rid of all LCD's. My monitor/TV is OLED, my laptop is OLED, my VR is OLED and my phone is OLED.


It's kinda strange that we don't see many OLED monitors. I would LOVE one. My living room has a 65" Sony A1E and I have a 55" 2017 LG oled in my bedroom... I'm with you 100%, they are as good as it gets right now. But at the same time, I need something under 40" for my desk and and ultrawide, so I'll have to wait until they make something lol


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> At first I was excited about these new FALD monitors, but FALD just opens up a new set of problems (haloing) which can be just as annoying as back light bleed. Even if you make a LCD with 1000 Hz, it's going to look like garbage next to an OLED. I'll be keeping my C7 and probably upgrade to a 120 Hz OLED TV once HDMI 2.1 comes online maybe in 2018 or 2019.
> 
> I've completely gotten rid of all LCD's. My monitor/TV is OLED, my laptop is OLED, my VR is OLED and my phone is OLED.


Dammit Vega I wish I had your tolerance for 60Hz. I keep trying to game on my OLED but I always end up not being able to do it and wind up back on my Omen since 60Hz looks like eye cancer to me.


----------



## mmms

VA , 200Hz, 512-zone FALD, HDR, true 10-bit color depth , G-sync and QD . for me it's perfect but the problem is some Movies and Games don't support 21:9 in addition to some apps like youtube .
How can i run everything with this monitor without any problems ? I don't want the monitor to look like this :-


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Dammit Vega I wish I had your tolerance for 60Hz. I keep trying to game on my OLED but I always end up not being able to do it and wind up back on my Omen since 60Hz looks like eye cancer to me.


I don't think it's about tolerance. Vega could probably say the same about your "tolerance" for longer response times and lower contrast. I think it's about just how much better HDR OLED looks in comparison. I love my CRT's fluidity and would not particularly enjoy downgrading to 60 Hz, but OLED TV's simply have unrivaled presentation; miles ahead of any matte monitor.

Had I Vega's disposable income, I'd be typing this on a C7 myself.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> VA , 200Hz, 512-zone FALD, HDR, true 10-bit color depth , G-sync and QD . for me it's perfect but the problem is some Movies and Games don't support 21:9 in addition to some apps like youtube .
> How can i run everything with this monitor without any problems ? I don't want the monitor to look like this :-


You can't run everything without problems on ultra wide. If you want near 100% compatibility and least amount of black bars go with 16:9 display.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> At first I was excited about these new FALD monitors, but FALD just opens up a new set of problems (haloing) which can be just as annoying as back light bleed. Even if you make a LCD with 1000 Hz, it's going to look like garbage next to an OLED. I'll be keeping my C7 and probably upgrade to a 120 Hz OLED TV once HDMI 2.1 comes online maybe in 2018 or 2019.
> 
> I've completely gotten rid of all LCD's. My monitor/TV is OLED, my laptop is OLED, my VR is OLED and my phone is OLED.


I've just sent my pg348q back the blb was awful and not swapping any more as had others with different issues.

Cant believe this screen could be 2k and will have a va panel that will smear







I remember 7 years ago I bought a Sony x4500 46" which was roughly 2.5k i returned that next day due to smear. So there's no chance I would buy a smaller screen at almost the same price as the Sony which will inevitable smear the same as a panel i bought 7 years ago ..... today's market is a joke for pc gaming.

Going back to my pioneer krp 500a for now and will look into purchasing OLED TV now for gaming


----------



## Lefty23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> All the gamers missed that...
> 
> And is there ULMB?


From the geforce article on the ASUS/ACER monitors:
"What's more, these G-SYNC monitors support NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) at up to 144Hz, which some players love to use in high-speed, high framerate action games."
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-hdr-35-inch-curved-monitor


----------



## Rayleyne

Is there an AMD freesync equivilant, Or can i just use this display and keep HDR +200hz and lose Gsync, Because i'm totally not interested in Nvidia's australian prices.


----------



## Benny89

Let me ask off-topic question- any ETA on that 120Hz OLED TVs? I would grab that one instead in instant. No second thoughts.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Let me ask off-topic question- any ETA on that 120Hz OLED TVs? I would grab that one instead in instant. No second thoughts.


Considering they had been talking about HFR OLED in 2016 (but 2017 TV's didn't support it because the bottlenecks were connectivity and broadcast), best bet is 2018 line-ups.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Dammit Vega I wish I had your tolerance for 60Hz. I keep trying to game on my OLED but I always end up not being able to do it and wind up back on my Omen since 60Hz looks like eye cancer to me.


Of course I will jump on the first true 120 Hz 4K OLED instantly. The reason I am "putting up" with 60 Hz OLED is because the incredible picture quality, that I also use as my 4K HDR Blu-ray player display, and the immersion of 55" as a PC monitor.

Do you have a 2016 or 2017 model OLED? I have noticed that the 13ms less input lag on the 17's is very noticeable. This takes a lot of the sluggish feeling out of the 60 Hz. Also, I don't play _as_ competitively as I once used to with my advanced age of 37. I take things slower and try to enjoy the "scenery" more.

One game setting I always thought was crap is: motion blur. Come to find out, it was literally made for displays like our OLED's. OLED pixels are so fast, 60 Hz actually has a slide/show kinda non-smooth feel to it since you can clearly separate the frames so perfectly. I know it is counter intuitive, but I now turn in-game motion blur settings on and it makes 60 Hz "feel/look" much better/smoother. Give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I don't think it's about tolerance. Vega could probably say the same about your "tolerance" for longer response times and lower contrast. I think it's about just how much better HDR OLED looks in comparison. I love my CRT's fluidity and would not particularly enjoy downgrading to 60 Hz, but OLED TV's simply have unrivaled presentation; miles ahead of any matte monitor.
> 
> Had I Vega's disposable income, I'd be typing this on a C7 myself.


Get one, you only live once.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Had I Vega's disposable income, I'd be typing this on a C7 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one, you only live once.
Click to expand...

That's true. Only problem is the likelihood of 4K120 for the 2018 line-up. I feel like right now would be half a year too soon to invest.


----------



## CallsignVega

For 48 GBps HDMI 2.1, I give it 15% chance for 2018, 75% chance for 2019 and 10% chance for 2020.


----------



## batmanwcm

I guess I found a replacement for my X34. It'll be pricey but it has all the right upgrades.


----------



## Cirdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> VA , 200Hz, 512-zone FALD, HDR, true 10-bit color depth , G-sync and QD . for me it's perfect but the problem is some Movies and Games don't support 21:9 in addition to some apps like youtube .
> How can i run everything with this monitor without any problems ? I don't want the monitor to look like this :-


It is possible to get Marvel Heroes to work in ultra-wide. Google, it...all you need to do is set the resolution in the config file.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

This is what I've been waiting for. Looks like it's finally time to upgrade my LG Flatron W3000H 2560 x 1600, sips 75hz display that I bought back in 08. She's served me well.


----------



## -terabyte-

Are you guys sure this is a VA panel? TFTCentral news reports that the panel is IPS: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#asus_rog_swift_pg35vq

Quote:


> [...] *It features an IPS-type panel from AU Optronics* with a 200Hz refresh rate for stunning and smooth gaming experiences, while the HDR technology delivers a peak luminance of up to 1000cd/m² for brighter images that allow gamers to see even the darkest darks. [...]


----------



## ArranD4le

It's pretty sure the new AUO AMVA 35" panel which is listed here:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm

Q3 2017


----------



## st0necold

Wow.

What a bummer that ASUS has not released the 4k 144hz that has been coming out every year for the last 3 years. This is already 200hz and pretty much equal to 4k.

ordered.


----------



## michaelius

Not sure how I feel about VA panel inside - on one hand contrast will be good and I liked them in the past for picture quality but IPS with so many backlight zones should solve that on the other hand VA is a bit too slow for proper 200Hz - no way in hell it can get all colour transitions <4ms treshold


----------



## ChiTownButcher

The closer to $1000 this is the more excited I will be. Great looking specs but the g2g is 5ms which is 1/200 sec so I also doubt full color shift at 200hz. None the less it is a good step in the right direction. Just hope the price does not knock it out of the running


----------



## RadActiveLobstr




----------



## xSociety

If a game doesn't support 21:9, what would the size of the image be being that the monitor is 35"?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> If a game doesn't support 21:9, what would the size of the image be being that the monitor is 35"?


A 16:9 image size with black bars on the side.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> A 16:9 image size with black bars on the side.


Or roughly the same as a 27" 16:9 1440p monitor we've had for several years now.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> If a game doesn't support 21:9, what would the size of the image be being that the monitor is 35"?


~23.96" wide and 13.8" high to be mostly exact. You would also have black bars ~4.12" wide on each side of the image.


----------



## Clocknut

sticking to my current monitor until we get OLED + at least 120Hz + HDR with a 5yr warranty.


----------



## Benny89

Wish Asus officially say if this is VA or IPS...


----------



## degenn

I'm waiting for the equivalent 32" 4K panel with same specs (tho I would be fine with 60hz). I recently tried out both a 34" curved 21:9 (PG348Q, absolute garbage for $2k) and a 32" 4K 16:9 (XB321HK) and vastly preferred the 4K 16:9 for multiple reasons. Better resolution with the 4K and honestly, more immersive as well. The 32" 4K screen was nearly as wide as the 21:9 but at the same time, quite a bit taller. Native 21:9 support is still lacking as well. The PG348Q had probably the worst BLB/IPS glow I've ever experienced in a display, over the last 20yrs spent in the A/V hobbyist arena.

The biggest, most exciting feature in these newer HDR monitors, imo, is the use of Local Dimming. Finally something to improve MLL and contrast (and hopefully mitigate BLB/uniformity issues at the same time) in PC monitors! I just hope it's well implemented... seems like they are going to be pretty well implemented though, 512 zones in a 35" display should be good.


----------



## BBEG

While I like the numbers, can a 1080 Ti push high graphic setting 4K games at a high enough refresh rate for the 200Hz to matter?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> While I like the numbers, can a 1080 Ti push high graphic setting 4K games at a high enough refresh rate for the 200Hz to matter?


Likely not. You'd need SLI or reduced settings.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> While I like the numbers, can a 1080 Ti push high graphic setting 4K games at a high enough refresh rate for the 200Hz to matter?


On Ultra? No. On High with some tweaks- yes (not to 200, but enough so that Hz above 120 matters).

1080 TI can't even push 144fps in ME:A or Witcher 3 on 16:9 1440p monitor on Ultra.


----------



## BBEG

More or less what I expected to hear. Thank you both. I'm not too disappointed though. I've been banking on a > 30" 1440p display at 144Hz with G-sync, and it looks like later this year Samsung will be delivering exactly that. 4K would have been cool but I'm not particularly worried.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Apparently the Acer version of the monitor was being shown behind closed doors.

A few pictures and some details in this article.

Quote:


> As a G-Sync HDR display it needs Nvidia's new, updated electronic inside the monitor itself. And that new G-Sync HDR module has to do a lot more work now too.
> 
> "There's a pile of HDR10 processing that has to happen in the G-Sync electronics," said Sharma. "We have to control the backlights. There's 384 zones on the 4K, it's 512 zones here&#8230; It's updated so we can drive 4K at 144Hz, we can drive WQHD at 200Hz, so that's all been updated. It's a considerable amount of change in the new electronics."


Found that bit interesting...


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Apparently the Acer version of the monitor was being shown behind closed doors.
> 
> A few pictures and some details in this article.
> Found that bit interesting...


Nice find. I can't wait.


----------



## mmms

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871633422879531008


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871633422879531008


VA panel! Now we can put this IPS or VA thing to rest.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> VA panel! Now we can put this IPS or VA thing to rest.


Yeah, too bad though.


----------



## Robilar

How is that a bad thing? VA panels are great for gaming.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How is that a bad thing? VA panels are great for gaming.


Preference. Both have their pros and cons but I agree with you as I prefer VA myself.


----------



## bucdan

VA all the way for a computer. Blacker blacks, and throw in FALD, even better. 128 zones on the 65" Vizio P65 with true 120hz is beautiful. I can imagine 500 zones on this monitor. FALD and VA is the closest you'll get to OLED.

Save the IPS for TVs that are in a big living room for their wider viewing angles, versus VA that has a more narrow viewing angle while maintaining color correctness. Since we all sit in front of our screens, VA







.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How is that a bad thing? VA panels are great for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Preference. Both have their pros and cons but I agree with you as I prefer VA myself.


I agree , for me in this situation i prefer VA with FALD HDR QD than IPS and u can see that on high end TVs . They use VA with FALD to give great contrast beside better black levels .


----------



## nyxagamemnon

If the 0-255 Times are horrid then this monitor will ghost like mad. It needs to be quick like IPS. Or there will be ghosting trails like all other VA panels.

It's really annoying to post "still images" and no fast moving black/light color transitions to see if there is any ghosting. I could careless for HDR images if there is ghosting present which just ruins the whole thing.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> If the 0-255 Times are horrid then this monitor will ghost like mad. It needs to be quick like IPS. Or there will be ghosting trails like all other VA panels.


I doubt even IPS is quick enough for a reliable 200hz. 144hz seemed to maxing the limits of IPS. 200hz shouldn't be the main selling point of the monitor but rather the 512 zone FALD+quantum dot combo for HDR in an ultrawide package.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I doubt even IPS is quick enough for a reliable 200hz. 144hz seemed to maxing the limits of IPS. 200hz shouldn't be the main selling point of the monitor but rather the 512 zone FALD+quantum dot combo for HDR in an ultrawide package.


I highly doubt 144hz is the max since I'm using 165hz right now.. and that's been out a while. I could careless if it's VA or IPS my main issue is that I've had VA panels before and they all ghost. If this one fixes that woohoo! if not it's not going to be good at all.


----------



## barsh90

Is this one is 1200 I will be all over this...


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Is this one is 1200 I will be all over this...


It won't be.


----------



## stulda

If priced right this might be my new monitor (or it's Acer counterpart)


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It won't be.


It had better be. Last version is already outclassed by $900 monitors. $1200 would be TOP DOLLAR. <$1000 they will dominate the market.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> It had better be. Last version is already outclassed by $900 monitors. $1200 would be TOP DOLLAR. <$1000 they will dominate the market.


35" ultrawide with 512-zone FALD, 200hz, and G-sync? For less than $1200? You're dreaming, sorry to say.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> 35" ultrawide with 512-zone FALD, 200hz, and G-sync? For less than $1200? You're dreaming, sorry to say.


I am saying $1200 would be an acceptable price point. The PG348Q was $1299 and now there are better/as good monitors for under $1000. But if Asus wants $1500+ for this they can kiss my


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I am saying $1200 would be an acceptable price point. The PG348Q was $1299 and now there are better/as good monitors for under $1000. But if Asus wants $1500+ for this they can kiss my


Then don't buy it and someone else will....or start saving up now if and extra 400$ means you will or won't buy it.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I am saying $1200 would be an acceptable price point. The PG348Q was $1299 and now there are better/as good monitors for under $1000. But if Asus wants $1500+ for this they can kiss my


FALD drives up the manufacturing cost though, and that feature alone puts this and the Acer equivalent in a class of their own. Expect them to command a substantial premium over existing 34-35" ultrawides.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Then don't buy it and someone else will....or start saving up now if and extra 400$ means you will or won't buy it.


I have the money for it, it's just the principle of it. Monitor manufacturers keep milking the technology and raising the price for profits, not because it's cutting edge. FALD is not new. It's been in higher end mainstream TVs for almost a decade. This years best monitor is run of the mill in 2-3 years. I could buy a really good 1440p monitor now and a comparable 35 Ultrawide in 2-3 years for less


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I have the money for it, it's just the principle of it. Monitor manufacturers keep milking the technology and raising the price for profits, not because it's cutting edge. FALD is not new. It's been in higher end mainstream TVs for almost a decade. This years best monitor is run of the mill in 2-3 years. I could buy a really good 1440p monitor now and a comparable 35 Ultrawide in 2-3 years for less


You probably need to wait for years to get it down to $1200.

X27 is rumored to go even 2K USD, if anything to goes by the Ultra wide gaming monitor are always one notch more expensive than their standard 16:9 counterpart. I expect it around $2200-$2500.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> You probably need to wait for years to get it down to $1200.
> 
> X27 is rumored to go even 2K USD, if anything to goes by the Ultra wide gaming monitor are always one notch more expensive than their standard 16:9 counterpart. I expect it around $2200-$2500.


Nah it'll be sub $2000. 3840 x 2160 isn't exactly a counterpart to 21:9 1440p, it's better.


----------



## Chargeit

Well they can't do much worse PQ wise then the current IPS gaming monitors. My concern with this thing being VA is poor response times/blur. Also have to wonder how it will handle gaming and its FALD. Seems like that has to introduce some kind of added input delay or something. Guess we'll have to see. Should be an interesting monitor. Maybe it's time to pawn off this x34 while it's still worth something.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well they can't do much worse PQ wise then the current IPS gaming monitors. My concern with this thing being VA is poor response times/blur. Also have to wonder how it will handle gaming and its FALD. Seems like that has to introduce some kind of added input delay or something. Guess we'll have to see. Should be an interesting monitor. Maybe it's time to pawn off this x34 while it's still worth something.


ULMB will erase the blur, although it won't help ghosting and other artifacts caused by slow response times. For example, on the Eizo FG2421 when I used Turbo240 the blur was gone as expected, but whenever I moved around greyish walls in Black Mesa they'd turn greenish in motion. When I stopped they went back to normal.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm guessing ULMB still doesn't work with Gsync.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm guessing ULMB still doesn't work with Gsync.


Yes, I am sure it doesn't. Those are incompatible technologies on a fundamental level.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, I am sure it doesn't. Those are incompatible technologies on a fundamental level.


Kind of. Not entirely. A workaround exists to get both working at the same time on Dell monitors.

The incompatibility really comes from brightness changing depending on refresh rate with blur reduction enabled. If the brightness setting of the monitor was able auto-adjust itself to maintain a certain brightness target (user defined within strict constraints) within the variable refresh rate range, then using both would be great. But this would be a hard coded feature essentially and nobody is going to do this.

Alternatively, variable refresh rate + frame rate cap just below the refresh rate + blur reduction + no frame rate drops = ideal. You'd get blur reduction, no tearing, and essentially no added input lag. But we can't do this (barring that hack on Dell monitors) since monitors don't let us run both at the same time.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, I am sure it doesn't. Those are incompatible technologies on a fundamental level.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of. Not entirely. A workaround exists to get both working at the same time on Dell monitors.
> 
> The incompatibility really comes from brightness changing depending on refresh rate with blur reduction enabled. If the brightness setting of the monitor was able auto-adjust itself to maintain a certain brightness target (user defined within strict constraints) within the variable refresh rate range, then using both would be great. But this would be a hard coded feature essentially and nobody is going to do this.
> 
> Alternatively, variable refresh rate + frame rate cap just below the refresh rate + blur reduction + no frame rate drops = ideal. You'd get blur reduction, no tearing, and essentially no added input lag. But we can't do this (barring that hack on Dell monitors) since monitors don't let us run both at the same time.
Click to expand...

That's why strobing + FastSync is bae.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's why strobing + FastSync is bae.


Does FastSync really require a frame rate that's double the value of your refresh rate to run without issues?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's why strobing + FastSync is bae.
> 
> 
> 
> Does FastSync really require a frame rate that's double the value of your refresh rate to run without issues?
Click to expand...

Well, that sort of depends. Theoretically, integer multipliers of the refresh rate work best for the best frame-to-frame consistency (in relation to what you're doing in-game), but, as with everything display related, if the refresh rate is high enough (for most people anyway), small inconsistencies from a framerate varying from, say, 140 to 200 FPS on a 120 Hz display might go unnoticed and even look completely smooth to most users.

Really, Borderless Windowed is kind of Microsoft's very own FastSync (I've used it in a fair amount of titles). At 100+ Hz, I'd be hard pressed to tell the difference, even with varying framerates only slightly above refresh rate. YMMV.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, that sort of depends. Theoretically, integer multipliers of the refresh rate work best for the best frame-to-frame consistency (in relation to what you're doing in-game), but, as with everything display related, if the refresh rate is high enough (for most people anyway), small inconsistencies from a framerate varying from, say, 140 to 200 FPS on a 120 Hz display might go unnoticed and even look completely smooth to most users.
> 
> Really, Borderless Windowed is kind of Microsoft's very own FastSync (I've used it in a fair amount of titles). At 100+ Hz, I'd be hard pressed to tell the difference, even with varying framerates only slightly above refresh rate. YMMV.


Doesn't borderless window add a similar amount of lag to V-Sync (assuming no FPS drops in V-Sync and FPS with borderless window is not far above refresh rate value)?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Doesn't borderless window add a similar amount of lag to V-Sync (assuming no FPS drops in V-Sync and FPS with borderless window is not far above refresh rate value)?


Not in the slightest. DWM forces double buffering, which is basically FastSync. Applications have to allow it explicitly, though, which is why FastSync is advantageous.


----------



## AngryLobster

Borderless makes shooters (like Overwatch) unplayable for me compared to fullscreen. There is a very noticeable difference in input lag.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Borderless makes shooters (like Overwatch) unplayable for me compared to fullscreen. There is a very noticeable difference in input lag.


It might be because the decrease in FPS in borderless compared to fullscreen?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Borderless makes shooters (like Overwatch) unplayable for me compared to fullscreen. There is a very noticeable difference in input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be because the decrease in FPS in borderless compared to fullscreen?
Click to expand...

Considering he might be playing on a C6 at 60 Hz and pretty poor input lag, I can't see how he would NOT notice input lag from discarding probably 3-4 frames per refresh (assuming one gets 200+ FPS in Overwatch).


----------



## mmms

What about this case ?
Can't enable local dimming while game mode is turned on. Game mode makes the input lag feel incredibly quick and smooth, but it disables local dimming, which means the HDR experience in HDR-enabled games will not be as good as it could be.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> What about this case ?
> Can't enable local dimming while game mode is turned on. Game mode makes the input lag feel incredibly quick and smooth, but it disables local dimming, which means the HDR experience in HDR-enabled games will not be as good as it could be.


That is very unfortunate to be honest. I wonder if it also disables G-Sync.... kind of a deal-breaker if so.Yet another reason to wish for emissive displays on the market. Down with transmissive.... let's move on!


----------



## Mygaffer

Would be perfect except for this "21:9 aspect ratio"


----------



## hanzy

Well time to start saving. I expect it will be pretty close to 2k.
The features make it a worthwhile upgrade to my X34. HDR is something I really see the benefit of and I have been waiting to get on my PC monitor. Its great on my 4k TV w/ PS4 PRO and Prime.
Hopefully some more PC games will have HDR support by the time it releases.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Would be perfect except for this "21:9 aspect ratio"


? 21:9 is awesome


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ? 21:9 is awesome


That's kinda subjective... when I had a 32" Ultrawide and a 32" 4K I ended up vastly preferring the "standard" 4K for a couple of reasons. First, vertical resolution and screen size. Second, much more uniform backlight with much less noticeable IPS glow. Third would be a lack of support in games, but this is a more minor issue than the 2 aforementioned. I found the 32" 4K to be more immersive which surprised me... I thought going in that overall I would prefer and keep the Ultrawide but that wasn't the case.

It _could_ be objectively awesome... if display technology were more advanced and all games supported it. For instance if there were an OLED 40"+ Ultrawide.... I'd probably be all over it. One can dream...


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> That's kinda subjective... when I had a 32" Ultrawide and a 32" 4K I ended up vastly preferring the "standard" 4K for a couple of reasons. First, vertical resolution and screen size. Second, much more uniform backlight with much less noticeable IPS glow. Third would be a lack of support in games, but this is a more minor issue than the 2 aforementioned. I found the 32" 4K to be more immersive which surprised me... I thought going in that overall I would prefer and keep the Ultrawide but that wasn't the case.
> 
> It _could_ be objectively awesome... if display technology were more advanced and all games supported it. For instance if there were an OLED 40"+ Ultrawide.... I'd probably be all over it. One can dream...


Although I like my ultrawide, I would say in a perfect world, I'd take the pixels. Unfortunately, we're still a few years away from 4K ultra being a viable gaming resolution _and_ OLED supplanting LCD in monitors.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> That's kinda subjective... when I had a 32" Ultrawide and a 32" 4K I ended up vastly preferring the "standard" 4K for a couple of reasons. First, vertical resolution and screen size. Second, much more uniform backlight with much less noticeable IPS glow. Third would be a lack of support in games, but this is a more minor issue than the 2 aforementioned. I found the 32" 4K to be more immersive which surprised me... I thought going in that overall I would prefer and keep the Ultrawide but that wasn't the case.
> 
> It _could_ be objectively awesome... if display technology were more advanced and all games supported it. For instance if there were an OLED 40"+ Ultrawide.... I'd probably be all over it. One can dream...


Fair points. Mind you i steerclear of IPS panels for gaming.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I can't wait to get my hands on this thing!!!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Would be perfect except for this "21:9 aspect ratio"


SIR (voice over a bullhorn) step away from the pipe. Smoking that is no good for you sir....

In all seriousness there is already a 27" 16x9 version for you narrow screen gamers planned or you can just buy a pair of these to convert the monitor


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> SIR (voice over a bullhorn) step away from the pipe. Smoking that is no good for you sir....
> 
> In all seriousness there is already a 27" 16x9 version for you narrow screen gamers planned or you can just buy a pair of these to convert the monitor


I don't like ultrawide aspect ratios, if all you do is play games on your monitor I'm sure it's great but I need the height.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I don't like ultrawide aspect ratios, if all you do is play games on your monitor I'm sure it's great but I need the height.


I know, I'm just being a smartass. There is a 27" 16x9 though


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I don't like ultrawide aspect ratios, if all you do is play games on your monitor I'm sure it's great but I need the height.


My monitor has the same screen height as a 27" 16:9, just wider.


----------



## mmms

What about this case ?
Can't enable local dimming while game mode is turned on. Game mode makes the input lag feel incredibly quick and smooth, but it disables local dimming, which means the HDR experience in HDR-enabled games will not be as good as it could be.
Why they did not make it permanent ? they know nobody would turn off the FALD , Why they did put option turn on and turn off ?
Hopefully if it was built into the monitor , i mean it is permanent and works all the time in order to benefit from the HDR and FALD for both Games and Movies in any mode .


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My monitor has the same screen height as a 27" 16:9, just wider.


I think he was hoping for a 35" 4K 16:9


----------



## DNMock

Now make it 5160 x 2160 resolution, (I think thats 4k 21:9 pixel count anyway) drop it down to 100 to 120 hz and keep all t he other goodies with an OLED panel.

Oh and while I'm dreaming, up it to about 40" to 45" with a bigger curvature.

First to do that will receive this reaction from me:


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Now make it 5160 x 2160 resolution, (I think thats 4k 21:9 pixel count anyway) drop it down to 100 to 120 hz and keep all t he other goodies with an OLED panel.
> 
> Oh and while I'm dreaming, up it to about 40" to 45" with a bigger curvature.
> 
> First to do that will receive this reaction from me:


At today's monitor prices you will need to swap those 1's for 20's to buy that dream


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> At today's monitor prices you will need to swap those 1's for 20's to buy that dream


haha, didn't see they were ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> At today's monitor prices you will need to swap those 1's for 20's to buy that dream


Might as well make them red backs (fifty dollar bills) just to be certain you can pick up two at a time when playing the panel lottery.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Might as well make them red backs (fifty dollar bills) just to be certain you can pick up two at a time when playing the panel lottery.


Don't confuse the americans with color coded money...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Don't confuse the americans with color coded money...


Kind of an inside joke, but most Canadians at least have a chance to get this one. i'll confuse them with that purple Raisin soda instead then.









.....And yes, we made him drink it too.


----------



## DNMock

Color coded money? That sounds like utter brilliance! Gonna tweet trump and get on that and promptly claim we came up with it first!

/Murica


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Color coded money? That sounds like utter brilliance! Gonna tweet trump and get on that and promptly claim we came up with it first!
> 
> /Murica


Careful, m80. That's how you end up with Trump Tower on the tenner.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Might as well make them red backs (fifty dollar bills) just to be certain you can pick up two at a time when playing the panel lottery.


Given the value of the loonie your $50 our $20 same thing.... lol could not resist with all the Americans can't understand colored money jokes


----------



## mmms

What about this case ?
Asus and Acer (PG35VQ and X35) have 4:2:0 Chroma Subsampling and all the high end monitors have 4:2:2 Chroma subsampling , and we dont know if the HDR thing is gonna work on HDR movies and thats because the HDR only works with G Sync and G sync only works while u r gaming .


----------



## Robilar

Gsync is active all the time unless you disable it in the Nvidia control panel


----------



## mmms

I've read this from post in reddit , and the guy said we can set a lower refresh rate and get around that issue ( to get 4 : 4 : 4 ) .


----------



## mmms

For the price it's not a problem , i can wait until we see these monitors at a price $1500 .
But How can we do 200HZ + HDR + 3440 X 1440 + G-sync with single cable DP1.4 ?
I want to run 200HZ + HDR + 3440 X 1440 + G-sync + FALD 512 zones with at least 4:2:2 Chroma subsampling and Not 4:2:0 . Can this monitor do that at 200HZ or we need to set a lower refresh rate such as 144hz ?


----------



## caenlen

sweet mother of God... my ultimate dream has arrived... and I agree when it hits around $1300-1500 range... free ship no tax from a few select sellers i have in my eyesight... then yes I will buy and pay extra for extended warranty perhaps...

this is the baby I have been waiting for... actually wait no its not... im going to wait for these specs but add in Samsung quantum dot or LG OLED... so yes ill pass for now and wait for competition


----------



## mmms

You can wait your whole life for new tech , I don't think that oled gaming monitors will come this or even next year. The next big thing is direct led, which we have since some years @ televisions.
So once we see OLED gaming monitors whether 16:9 or ultrawide 21:9 , we'll see them at 60HZ and that may be by 2020 . And we'll wait another 2 years to see them with high refresh rates + G-sync / freesync .
And another 2 years to see them with HDR +1000 nits . So for Gaming 4:2:2 will be enough whether with 4K 144HZ or 3444 X 1440 200HZ . I hope single cable DP1.4 will be enough to do 200HZ + HDR + 3440 X 1440 + G-sync + FALD 512 zones with 4:2:2 without having to set lower refresh rate to get 4:2:2 .


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> You can wait your whole life for new tech , I don't think that oled gaming monitors will come this or even next year. The next big thing is direct led, which we have since some years @ televisions.


Are you talking about direct-lit LED? That's just a different way of doing the backlight that's cheaper than edge lit. It's like full array without the local dimming. It's not special in any way, and offers no image improvements.

Apart from incrementally improved LCD and OLED panels, there's nothing else really to look forward to in the short to medium term. Eventually we'll probably see true emissive quantum dot displays, but that's many years away.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> For the price it's not a problem , i can wait until we see these monitors at a price $1500 .
> But How can we do 200HZ + HDR + 3440 X 1440 + G-sync with single cable DP1.4 ?
> I want to run 200HZ + HDR + 3440 X 1440 + G-sync + FALD 512 zones with at least 4:2:2 Chroma subsampling and Not 4:2:0 . Can this monitor do that at 200HZ or we need to set a lower refresh rate such as 144hz ?


DP 1.4 can push 4K @120Hz with HDR so It should be zero problem at lower resolution.


----------



## Douglaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> What about this case ?
> Asus and Acer (PG35VQ and X35) have 4:2:0 Chroma Subsampling and all the high end monitors have 4:2:2 Chroma subsampling , and we dont know if the HDR thing is gonna work on HDR movies and thats because the HDR only works with G Sync and G sync only works while u r gaming .


Wat ?

Are you telling me that these monitors are not trully 4:4:4 ? *** ? Thats was always a given with monitors (TVs that had this subchroma downgrade).

Totally disappoiting if true.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> Wat ?
> 
> Are you telling me that these monitors are not trully 4:4:4 ? *** ? Thats was always a given with monitors (TVs that had this subchroma downgrade).
> 
> Totally disappoiting if true.


I think this is just speculation so far. It may not have chroma 4:4:4 at 4k 144 Hz, since that requires DisplayPort DSC which might not be used. But at 120 Hz and below (or maybe 100 Hz and below, HDR/SDR is also a factor here I suppose), I see no reason for no chroma 4:4:4.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> Wat ?
> 
> Are you telling me that these monitors are not trully 4:4:4 ? *** ? Thats was always a given with monitors (TVs that had this subchroma downgrade).
> 
> Totally disappoiting if true.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think this is just speculation so far. It may not have chroma 4:4:4 at 4k 144 Hz, since that requires DisplayPort DSC which might not be used. But at 120 Hz and below (or maybe 100 Hz and below, HDR/SDR is also a factor here I suppose), I see no reason for no chroma 4:4:4.


For me 4:2:2 will be enough at 200HZ , I asked because i've seen in post at reddit site X35 and PG35VQ will have 4:2:0 Chroma Subsampling at 200HZ .
Does this monitor have true 8-bit color depth or 10-bit ?


----------



## -terabyte-

Remember also that this monitor is not 4K (8.294.400 pixel) but "only" 3440x1440 (4.953.600 pixel), the bandwidth should be enough with DP 1.4.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Remember also that this monitor is not 4K (8.294.400 pixel)
> but "only" 3440x1440 (4.953.600 pixel
> ), the bandwidth should be enough with DP 1.4.


Yeah, this one would be able to do higher refresh rates with chroma 4:4:4. But not 200 Hz with HDR I'm guessing?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, this one would be able to do higher refresh rates with chroma 4:4:4. But not 200 Hz with HDR I'm guessing?


Hmm, I had forgotten about HDR. We shall see...


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, this one would be able to do higher refresh rates with chroma 4:4:4. But not 200 Hz with HDR I'm guessing?


How can we notice by the naked eye whether 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 with different high refresh rates from 60HZ until 200HZ especially for Gaming ?
How u notice 4:4:4 for example at 144HZ and 4:2:2 at 200HZ with HDR ?
I want to know the method to calculate the exact refresh rate for 4:4:4 and the exact refresh rate for 4:2:2 .
I can try many high refresh rates from 60HZ until 200HZ but with HDR + 3440 x 1440 the situation is different , i mean the maximum refresh rate for 4:4:4 which if i skipped it , the new refresh rate will work with 4:2:2 and Not 4:4:4 .


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I think he was hoping for a 35" 4K 16:9


Yes.


----------



## Blejd

Can anyone tell me , what panel has this monitor VA or IPS? And from which manufacturer Samsung or LG? And what will be the price of this monitor?


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Can anyone tell me , what panel has this monitor VA or IPS? And from which manufacturer Samsung or LG? And what will be the price of this monitor?


AMVA made by AUO and price, probably $2000


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> AMVA made by AUO and price, probably $2000


Auo is LG panel right ? and 2000$ i think its to much , 1500$ its good price , asus p348q worth 1000$.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Auo is LG panel right ? and 2000$ i think its to much , 1500$ its good price , asus p348q worth 1000$.


AUO stands for AU Optronics - they're one of the main companies out there producing display panels that are used in monitors. It would be the other way around - LG monitors would be using AU Optronics panels in their displays/monitors.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> AUO stands for AU Optronics - they're one of the main companies out there producing display panels that are used in monitors. It would be the other way around - LG monitors would be using AU Optronics panels in their displays/monitors.


I read that samsung has better panels from auo ..


----------



## Blejd

Anyone know when these monitors will be on sale?

and price for pg27uq ?


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenfire*
> 
> Is anyone showing off a normal 4k monitor with HDR? I have a gaming monitor, I just want a normal HDR one to hook my ps4 pro up to.


I have the slightly different model number than the Samsung 40" 4k KU6300 which is KU6290? or something like that.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN40KU7000-40-Inch-Ultra-Smart/dp/B01EBG6CTG

If you see the "how they stack up" part it's pretty much the specs of the KU6300, but I do have HDR+ in my menu options I believe. I got it for $250 during Black Friday and it has been great as a computer monitor for gaming. It is not the best monitor because it has it's limitations, but I'm not ready or can spend $700 on a monitor. I figure that for gaming with a PS4 it's going to be even better since games don't go above 60fps.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Anyone know when these monitors will be on sale?
> 
> and price for pg27uq ?


Two more weeks.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> AUO stands for AU Optronics - they're one of the main companies out there producing display panels that are used in monitors. It would be the other way around - LG monitors would be using AU Optronics panels in their displays/monitors.


LG makes their own panels, as does Samsung. Sharp also makes their own, not sure about if Sony does still or not but I think they do. Then there are a couple other companies, of which AUO is the largest. They also make some of the worst as well in display quality. Far inferior to LG and Samsung panels.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> $1000? Not a chance. Current 3440x1440 G-Sync ultrawides are $1000-1300 with glaring flaws and mediocre build quality. This one's going for over $1500 easily, and probably closer to $2000 if not potentially more.


Ya, and people like me aren't buying them. If theywa nt this to sell it has to be under $1500. Even then the resolution is way too low for a $1500 monitor, never mind $2000.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> LG makes their own panels, as does Samsung. Sharp also makes their own, not sure about if Sony does still or not but I think they do. Then there are a couple other companies, of which AUO is the largest. They also make some of the worst as well in display quality. Far inferior to LG and Samsung panels.


Ah, my bad. Thanks for the clarification of things.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Two more weeks.


Where do you get such information?


----------



## MetalCase

The first mini-review of Samsung CHG90 49 Inch monitor is here: 




I don't understand what they are saying so if anyone who can then please tell us what they say


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Where do you get such information?


----------



## ogider

Nothing about technical aspects

Only impressions from playing games In this resolution / aspect ratio.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


Ah ok.

Thanks for constructive answer


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Ah ok.
> 
> Thanks for constructive answer


It was a joke.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

So estimates for the 35 are ballpark $1500? Any event coming up where they may release additional info about the PG35VQ and PG27UQ? My impatience grows.


----------



## Sinddk

Yeah, id guess 1500 dollars aswell. 200-300 dollars on top of what the pg348q cost - and the only reason im not guessing on 2000 dollars is because its uses a VA panel which is suppose to be cheaper than IPS panels.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

They'd be out of their minds to price it at 2000 USD, not only because the adoption rate would be pathetically slow, but also one of the main selling points, HDR, hasn't been fully implemented in the gaming market. Even though, sure, it will be in a league of its own in terms of gaming monitors, there are plenty of alternative HDR displays that offer other benefits (size, resolution) at a considerably lower price. I just hope they release more info soon; I have a pg348 that is still within the return window and I need to know if their pricing will be sane.


----------



## Tobiman

I think $1500-1600 is a good ballpark figure because that's how much ASUS will be charging for the pro art monitor with similar specs except 144hz. Pro Art monitors are usually more expensive than their gaming monitor counterparts that share similar hardware.


----------



## Zenairis

I do not believe OLED will ever be used for gaming monitors any persistant images kept on them for over 7-9+ hours will burn in, or in some cases that I've even read from some of the most recent LG models just repeatedly using the same game on them for long periods of time in this case Zelda breath of the wild eventually burned the hearts image in. QLED virtually does not have this issue at all unless someone literally leaves a static image on the panel for well over 20 or more hours. What I really wish to see the tech used in Sony's QLED Z series implemented on a gaming monitor. They are 14-bit color panels which currently surpass OLED. They are already using Sony's Full Array Local Dimming (or FALD) in the upcoming HDR monitors.


----------



## jologskyblues

Is VA really more prone to ghosting compared to IPS even at 144Hz to 200Hz?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

VA is definitely more prone to ghosting, at least for monitors. The dark transitions end up leaving a smearing effect which is unacceptable for some and barely noticeable for others. Much like the IPS glow debate: some are okay with it, and others can't stand it. I fall into the latter category as any dark content with that ips glow looks atrocious to me. In terms of high refresh rate VA, it's a fairly new market so we will just have to see. Unfortunately the newer VA high refresh rate panels have shown ghosting, i.e. the AOC ultra wide 100hz, the Omen X 35, and the newer CHG line from Samsung. So I am just hoping that maybe through ULMB or Asus' gauranteed high price tag, they will deliver an equally high quality product. We shall see.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Btw, anyone know of any upcoming tech conference or convention at which Asus may release more info regarding the pg27/35? Or do they typically just release online press articles?


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> VA is definitely more prone to ghosting, at least for monitors. The dark transitions end up leaving a smearing effect which is unacceptable for some and barely noticeable for others. Much like the IPS glow debate: some are okay with it, and others can't stand it. I fall into the latter category as any dark content with that ips glow looks atrocious to me. In terms of high refresh rate VA, it's a fairly new market so we will just have to see. Unfortunately the newer VA high refresh rate panels have shown ghosting, i.e. the AOC ultra wide 100hz, the Omen X 35, and the newer CHG line from Samsung. So I am just hoping that maybe through ULMB or Asus' gauranteed high price tag, they will deliver an equally high quality product. We shall see.


What about black crush? Is it really more pronounced with VA panels and can it be alleviated with proper calibration?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Black crush varies in severity from VA panel to VA panel. Depending on the quality of the panel and the amount of crush, it can be corrected or at least improved with calibration. I think ghosting is more of a concern though because that is impossible to correct; given that one of the pg35's selling points is high refresh, the response times would need to be good for that feature to even be usable. I would imagine, since they are marketing this as a new flagship, black crush would be minimal. But who knows with AUO. One thing to consider though is that with FALD, black crush may be alleviated with improved contrast, but again we will have to wait and see.


----------



## jologskyblues

I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on the PG35VQ since I'm addicted to high-refresh rates and ultra wide aspect ratios and this monitor seems to be the one that has it all but I'm willing to wait until Asus can take the time make sure that the quality control on this monitor will justify it's price instead of rushing it out to the market with all the QC issues we've been seeing with their current high end gaming monitors.


----------



## Shadowarez

I thought they fixed that issue with OLED Burnin by changing the blue light to like white or something. Coulda Swire I read OLED didn't have that burn-in issue but I guess these ultra high-end monitors can't use OLED otherwise they'd have to start charging even more then they already do. Some of these gsync monitors are seriously higher priced then most UHD TVs.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I thought they fixed that issue with OLED Burnin by changing the blue light to like white or something. Coulda Swire I read OLED didn't have that burn-in issue but I guess these ultra high-end monitors can't use OLED otherwise they'd have to start charging even more then they already do. Some of these gsync monitors are seriously higher priced then most UHD TVs.


No burn in but temporary image retention remains although it is easily fixable and should not be considered an issue for the majority of users.


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe faster refresh rate will help with image retention. It's time monitors in this price to stop having any defects or issues you have to live with.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> No burn in but temporary image retention remains although it is easily fixable and should not be considered an issue for the majority of users.


Yup, the anti-retention features of 2016 and 2017 LG OLEDs is outstanding. My friend has an LG C6 OLED, uses it primarily as a monitor for PC gaming, games a ton, and never had image retention. Never heard of retention with the Dell OLED monitor either (which used strobing to avoid it I guess).


----------



## MonarchX

I am sure it was already asked and answered, but I am too lazy to dig through this thread - is it IPS or VA or what? IPS with HDR and LED zones would have a horrid "halo" effect since IPS has low native CR. A VA with native 5000:1 or better contrast ratio would be excellent though!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, the anti-retention features of 2016 and 2017 LG OLEDs is outstanding. My friend has an LG C6 OLED, uses it primarily as a monitor for PC gaming, games a ton, and never had image retention. Never heard of retention with the Dell OLED monitor either (which used strobing to avoid it I guess).


Indeed! Don't forget about input lag! LG C7 input lag is really low, but I don't know about C6 (probably low too). What sucks is the 4K part - no videocard can run recent games with all settings maxed out at 4K at 60fps...


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I thought they fixed that issue with OLED Burnin by changing the blue light to like white or something. Coulda Swire I read OLED didn't have that burn-in issue but I guess these ultra high-end monitors can't use OLED otherwise they'd have to start charging even more then they already do. Some of these gsync monitors are seriously higher priced then most UHD TVs.


Changing to white light oled with color filters solved the lifetime issues with regards to color decay because of the different life of the various led colors. Now they are all technically one color so tyhey all have the same lifetime. I dont believe that did anything for burn in but I could be wrong.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Indeed! Don't forget about input lag! LG C7 input lag is really low, but I don't know about C6 (probably low too). What sucks is the 4K part - no videocard can run recent games with all settings maxed out at 4K at 60fps...


C6 is around 33ms, C7 closer to 21ms, but those numbers come from Leo Bodnar testers which are not exact but probably a good ballpark estimate.

4k doesn't suck, higher resolution = better, but I get what you mean. A GTX 1080 Ti can actually max out or come close to maxing out (with reduced settings being nothing major) most modern games at 4k 60 FPS. The exceptions are poorly optimized games.

As for these 35" 3440 x 1440 200 Hz quantum dot monitors, they are VA unlike the 27" 3840 x 2160 144 Hz ones. Combined with the 512 dimming zones, the picture quality should far surpass the 27" 4k 144 Hz monitors which are IPS with 384 dimming zones. I still don't want ultrawide though, so I'm going to go with the 27" 4k 144 Hz (or neither).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> As for these 35" 3440 x 1440 200 Hz quantum dot monitors, they are VA unlike the 27" 3840 x 2160 144 Hz ones. Combined with the 512 dimming zones, the picture quality should far surpass the 27" 4k 144 Hz monitors which are IPS with 384 dimming zones. I still don't want ultrawide though, so I'm going to go with the 27" 4k 144 Hz (or neither).


My opinion is that, by the time these new monitors arrive, HDMI 2.1 OLED will be here then and will be far superior in every aspect aside from peak brightness and desk space allocation concerns.

I mean, when we're talking about $2000 numbers, I find the hypothetical $300-500 additional investment in a good OLED TV with 4K 120+ Hz 10 bit HDR far more reasonable than a matte monitor with dimming zones and lesser response time.

Of course, that's if we see HDMI 2.1 implementation across the entire range of offerings in 2018. If brands get greedy, they might reserve the new bells and whistles for their highest-end models. However, with all the competition right now in the TV market, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> My opinion is that, by the time these new monitors arrive, HDMI 2.1 OLED will be here then and will be far superior in every aspect aside from peak brightness and desk space allocation concerns.
> 
> I mean, when we're talking about $2000 numbers, I find the hypothetical $300-500 additional investment in a good OLED TV with 4K 120+ Hz 10 bit HDR far more reasonable than a matte monitor with dimming zones and lesser response time.
> 
> Of course, that's if we see HDMI 2.1 implementation across the entire range of offerings in 2018. If brands get greedy, they might reserve the new bells and whistles for their highest-end models. However, with all the competition right now in the TV market, I seriously doubt it.


The Acer Predator X27 comes out in a few weeks, ASUS counterpart not long after most likely and I think these 35" monitors will be Q4 this year or Q1 next year but that's just a guess.

I hope by the time we see HDMI 2.1 4k 120 Hz OLED TVs, there will be 40-43" models. Any bigger just cannot work out for me unfortunately.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Acer Predator X27 comes out in a few weeks, ASUS counterpart not long after most likely and I think these 35" monitors will be Q4 this year or Q1 next year but that's just a guess.
> 
> I hope by the time we see HDMI 2.1 4k 120 Hz OLED TVs, there will be 40-43" models. Any bigger just cannot work out for me unfortunately.


Source on those release dates?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Source on those release dates?


Two moar weaks brah!


----------



## SquirrelMaster

No source needed. I checked the googles, Q5 2019. Thanks googles.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> My opinion is that, by the time these new monitors arrive, HDMI 2.1 OLED will be here then and will be far superior in every aspect aside from peak brightness and desk space allocation concerns.
> 
> I mean, when we're talking about $2000 numbers, I find the hypothetical $300-500 additional investment in a good OLED TV with 4K 120+ Hz 10 bit HDR far more reasonable than a matte monitor with dimming zones and lesser response time.
> 
> Of course, that's if we see HDMI 2.1 implementation across the entire range of offerings in 2018. If brands get greedy, they might reserve the new bells and whistles for their highest-end models. However, with all the competition right now in the TV market, I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Acer Predator X27 comes out in a few weeks, ASUS counterpart not long after most likely and I think these 35" monitors will be Q4 this year or Q1 next year but that's just a guess.
> 
> I hope by the time we see HDMI 2.1 4k 120 Hz OLED TVs, there will be 40-43" models. Any bigger just cannot work out for me unfortunately.
Click to expand...

Source?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Acer Predator X27 comes out in a few weeks, ASUS counterpart not long after most likely and I think these 35" monitors will be Q4 this year or Q1 next year but that's just a guess.
> 
> I hope by the time we see HDMI 2.1 4k 120 Hz OLED TVs, there will be 40-43" models. Any bigger just cannot work out for me unfortunately.


The Acer Predator X27 is Q1 2018 at the earliest currently.

Not sure where you're getting your 2 weeks thing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> The
> The Acer Predator X27 is Q1 2018 at the earliest currently.
> 
> Not sure where you're getting your 2 weeks thing.


My post was made before the delay was announced.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Wait they announced a delay? What source and is it an Asus delay as well? 35 inch models are inherently delayed as well or still Q4?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Wait they announced a delay? What source and is it an Asus delay as well? 35 inch models are inherently delayed as well or still Q4?


So far just the X27 was delayed.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-delays-predator-x27-4k-hdr-gsync-monitor-to-next-year.html


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So far just the X27 was delayed.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-delays-predator-x27-4k-hdr-gsync-monitor-to-next-year.html


Considering AUO is making both panels, it's safe to assume that both panels are delayed.


----------



## johnsherdy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


omg my dream,





























Awsome Mother, father I want one


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Considering AUO is making both panels, it's safe to assume that both panels are delayed.


To be honest I don't give a damn about the x27 or pg27uq, too small for 4k and for minimal gains. The 35 will be easier to drive and have better screen real estate without the miniature ui. So hopefully those are still on track.


----------



## jologskyblues

I sure hope the reason they're delaying is because they're trying to get the QC to the level of the price that they're going to charge for this monitor.

I don't want them to rush the launch, deal with tons of RMA and then apply fixes on the later production batches.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> To be honest I don't give a damn about the x27 or pg27uq, too small for 4k and for minimal gains. The 35 will be easier to drive and have better screen real estate without the miniature ui. So hopefully those are still on track.


----------



## Asus11

seems like we are always waiting on this forums its pretty depressing :- |


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Asus: Blue Balls Extraordinaire.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> To be honest *I don't give a damn about the x27 or pg27uq, too small for 4k and for minimal gains.* The 35 will be easier to drive and have better screen real estate without the miniature ui. So hopefully those are still on track.


lol no way. 24" 1440p is 122ppi and everytime i look at the retina macbook pro i salivate at the thought of a more pixel dense screen. 27" 4k is still not retina level density but at a distance of 2 feet its mint. I already only use x2 MSAA in games on this monitor and the jaggies are barely noticeable but they're still there. Going up to 4k 27" would help tremendously there.

The only way i buy one of these is if the glow is near non existant, i'm talking about Apple level QC here. The ultrawide looks sweet but 16:9 is the industry standard and i couldn't be bothered to deal with incompatibility between titles.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> lol no way. 24" 1440p is 122ppi and everytime i look at the retina macbook pro i salivate at the thought of a more pixel dense screen. 27" 4k is still not retina level density but at a distance of 2 feet its mint. I already only use x2 MSAA in games on this monitor and the jaggies are barely noticeable but they're still there. Going up to 4k 27" would help tremendously there.
> 
> The only way i buy one of these is if the glow is near non existant, i'm talking about Apple level QC here. The ultrawide looks sweet but 16:9 is the industry standard and i couldn't be bothered to deal with incompatibility between titles.


Well 4k at 32 inches is still a higher ppi than 1440p at 24. Id gladly trade off lower(but still good) ppi for a bigger screen.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> seems like we are always waiting on this forums its pretty depressing :- |


4K 120hz should have hit the market the moment Nvidia released a card with DP1.3.

The hold up is they're trying to milk us all with heavy premiums for "4K HDR" at 120hz instead of just charging an extra $50 for putting a 120hz controller on the current reasonably priced 4K panels.

Hopefully as soon as the high speed display controllers start getting mass produced then we'll see them on cheaper panels.

Samsung's Quantum Dot monitors look very interesting. I love the idea of making regular panels work with HDR without having the ability to blind you, I never wanted more than 300 Nits of brightness in a display.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

The increase in nits is the only way to achieve the high contrast needed for premium HDR or HDR 10. The quantum dot monitors have already been deemed underwhelming for their HDR content and this is due to the lack of nits as well as other monitor flaws: purple discoloration, smearing, slow response times. I was excited about them as well unfortunately. That's why I have high hopes for the 35vq, but at the same time I'm annoyed by Asus' complete lack of an information stream. Just a few cute tweets with literally no additional info.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Samsung's Quantum Dot monitors look very interesting. I love the idea of making regular panels work with HDR without having the ability to blind you, I never wanted more than 300 Nits of brightness in a display.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> The increase in nits is the only way to achieve the high contrast needed for premium HDR or HDR 10.


Black level rises linearly with peak brightness. It doesn't affect CR. However, nothing beats a 800+ nit display in a bright room. The highlights really immerse you.

I mean, I don't think anyone thought up HDR to use full field whites at blinding brightness levels while browsing the webs in a dimly lit room. That's not its purpose at all.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

L
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Black level rises linearly with peak brightness. It doesn't affect CR.


I thought that with the implementation of FALD or OLED the increase in brightness of whites (higher nits) vs the decrease in brightness of blacks (with individual backlight or oled shut off or dimmed, increased nits wouldn't affect this) would theoretically increase contrast ratios? Isn't this why higher nits are needed, along with achieving brighter illumination in areas of HDR content that would otherwise appear dim? I saw that this was a complaint in lower quality HDR displays; that because of the low nits HDR content appeared too dim and washed out (i.e. poor contrast).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> L
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Black level rises linearly with peak brightness. It doesn't affect CR.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that with the implementation of FALD or OLED the increase in brightness of whites (higher nits) vs the decrease in brightness of blacks (with individual backlight or oled shut off or dimmed, increased nits wouldn't affect this) would theoretically increase contrast ratios? Isn't this why higher nits are needed, along with achieving brighter illumination in areas of HDR content that would otherwise appear dim? I saw that this was a complaint in lower quality HDR displays; that because of the low nits HDR content appeared too dim and washed out (i.e. poor contrast).
Click to expand...

Well, yes, you're right. FALD does do that. I got caught up thinking about how badly implemented local dimming was in most 2017 TV's.

So, I guess ignore what I said when it concerns well implemented FALD tech. I suppose this monitor has all it needs to succeed.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So far just the X27 was delayed.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-delays-predator-x27-4k-hdr-gsync-monitor-to-next-year.html
> 
> 
> 
> Considering AUO is making both panels, it's safe to assume that both panels are delayed.
Click to expand...

There is no reason to delay 1440p panel and that's because single DisplayPort 1.4 cable can handle it without any single problem.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Samsung's Quantum Dot monitors look very interesting. I love the idea of making regular panels work with HDR without having the ability to blind you, I never wanted more than 300 Nits of brightness in a display.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> The increase in nits is the only way to achieve the high contrast needed for premium HDR or HDR 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black level rises linearly with peak brightness. It doesn't affect CR. However, nothing beats a 800+ nit display in a bright room. The highlights really immerse you.
> 
> I mean, I don't think anyone thought up HDR to use full field whites at blinding brightness levels while browsing the webs in a dimly lit room. That's not its purpose at all.
Click to expand...

If you're in a sun saturated room that sounds fine, but in any situation where I'm going to use my desktop there is no sunlight, and especially in a dimly lit room there's no need to increase brightness at all (beyond the basic 300 Nits that panesl commonly do today).
Samsung reporting Quantum Dot with 3000:1 contrast (and panels getting about 2500:1 in reviews) sounds good enough to me.
OLED will of course be ideal, but for a more durable panel technology to be used for long hours as well as for gaming Quantum Dot might be the ideal compromise.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well 4k at 32 inches is still a higher ppi than 1440p at 24. Id gladly trade off lower(but still good) ppi for a bigger screen.


I used to think that too, but currently I own 27" 4K IPS and trust me, once you've seen the witcher 3 and Tomb Raider on that PPI, there is no going back...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> I used to think that too, but currently I own 27" 4K IPS and trust me, once you've seen the witcher 3 and Tomb Raider on that PPI, there is no going back...


I have a 24 inch 4k IPS which is 183 ppi. Would you be willing to go down to 24 inches for greater ppi or keep the bigger screen size?


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have a 24 inch 4k IPS which is 183 ppi. Would you be willing to go down to 24 inches for greater ppi or keep the bigger screen size?


yes I guess. I feel around 160ppi and up, I've reached my personal saturation point for my personal viewing distance of roughly 60cm. To achieve my optimal viewing angle I could indeed go down to the 24" and put it a bit closer to me. This would give me the same 160ppi and same relative screensize as the 27" that was a bit further on the desk. The only loss would be that I would have a few centimeters less space to put paperwork on my desk

I recently bought a 32" 4K screen, believing that this would give me an even better experience than my existing 27" since it had a larger work area and still a good resolution. It took me exactly 1 hours using it to find out the hard way that I was going to have to return it the next day because:

- I felt a great loss in image quality. I felt like I was back at something closer to the 27" QHD screen I use at another workplace during the week. This is when I realized how much ppi matters in images/video/games
- I had to start moving my head constantly from left to right to left to see the entire screen because it was too big. Hurts the neck after a while. The only way to fix this would be to move it further back but it was already at the edge of my desk.

The viewing angel is personal. Yours could be different from mine so that you feel you are better of with a larger 32" screen area at the same viewing distance as me for instance. But then the image quality loss would still inevitable lower because of the ppi loss and you would need a higher resolution (5-8K) to compensate for that. That's what I meant with my first comment I guess. 27" 4K feels photorealistic to me as in "I can no longer distinguish pixels" where 32" 4K is not and it feels like a huge loss in quality until I move the screen much further away


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> yes I guess. I feel around 160ppi and up, I've reached my personal saturation point for my personal viewing distance of roughly 60cm. To achieve my optimal viewing angle I could indeed go down to the 24" and put it a bit closer to me. This would give me the same 160ppi and same relative screensize as the 27" that was a bit further on the desk. The only loss would be that I would have a few centimeters less space to put paperwork on my desk
> 
> I recently bought a 32" 4K screen, believing that this would give me an even better experience than my existing 27" since it had a larger work area and still a good resolution. It took me exactly 1 hours using it to find out the hard way that I was going to have to return it the next day because:
> 
> - I felt a great loss in image quality. I felt like I was back at something closer to the 27" QHD screen I use at another workplace during the week. This is when I realized how much ppi matters in images/video/games
> - I had to start moving my head constantly from left to right to left to see the entire screen because it was too big. Hurts the neck after a while. The only way to fix this would be to move it further back but it was already at the edge of my desk.
> 
> The viewing angel is personal. Yours could be different from mine so that you feel you are better of with a larger 32" screen area at the same viewing distance as me for instance. But then the image quality loss would still inevitable lower because of the ppi loss and you would need a higher resolution (5-8K) to compensate for that. That's what I meant with my first comment I guess. 27" 4K feels photorealistic to me as in "I can no longer distinguish pixels" where 32" 4K is not and it feels like a huge loss in quality until I move the screen much further away


32 inch 4k shouldn't feel near 27 inch QHD though, that's more like 40 inch 4k. 32 inches with 4k is still a great deal better than 27 inch QHD. But it's as you said, everyone's preference for ppi and screen size is different. I used to own a 28 inch 4k and I felt like I could go just a little bit bigger without losing the benefits of 4k.


----------



## Jbravo33

so tempted to pick one up especially after 4k delays.


----------



## Blejd

Asus PG35VQ or ACER x35 is also delayed? Anyone know?


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Asus PG35VQ or ACER x35 is also delayed? Anyone know?


We don't know.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Just because the pg27uq and x27 were delayed does not inherently mean that their 35 inch cousins will be delayed as well. It is more than likely related to panel production delays by AUO and since the 35 obviously uses a different panel, there is no immediate reason to believe it will also be delayed. It could potentially be related to polishing and optimization of the product, but I highly doubt it because it is too coincidental that both Acer and Asus delayed. 99 percent sure it's on AUO's end. I will be disappointed if the 35 is delayed though. Anticipation intensifies.


----------



## CallsignVega

I believe it is quite the opposite. The FALD LCD panel is already on the market in the Dell UP2718Q.

I give it a 95% chance that the delay is due to the DP 1.4 G-Sync chip. That means all displays that will use it will be delayed.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

I don't see how the UP2718q uses the same panel as the X27 and the pg27uq. The UP2718q was released in May, and the panel used for the X27 and pg27uq, the AUO M270QAN02.2, didn't go into production until July. Also the UP is a 60hz panel and these are both 144hz. I mean, yes it could be on Nvidias end, but if X27 and pg27uq are the only monitors using the M270QAN02.2, assuming the Dell is not using that exact panel (I could be wrong), I still think it's a panel production issue. I guess it doesn't matter either way, the delay is confirmed and we will just have to wait to see if the 35 inch follows suit.


----------



## Thiefofspades

Would 2 1080's be enough to power this thing?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> Would 2 1080's be enough to power this thing?


Or 1 x 1080ti.
I tested pg348q and played BF1 on ultra settings and had about 100fps everywhere.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> Would 2 1080's be enough to power this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1 x 1080ti.
> I tested pg348q and played BF1 on ultra settings and had about 100fps everywhere.
Click to expand...

I'd say so. I play 5760x1080 / 4k and get at least 60FPS on a single 1080. 4k requires less MSAA, but at 4k it isn't noticeable anyway.

Personal preference is to avoid SLI and go with the Ti instead.


----------



## Thiefofspades

I don't think the 1080 ti was available before i went on deployment. I would have gotten 2.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I don't see how the UP2718q uses the same panel as the X27 and the pg27uq. The UP2718q was released in May, and the panel used for the X27 and pg27uq, the AUO M270QAN02.2, didn't go into production until July. Also the UP is a 60hz panel and these are both 144hz. I mean, yes it could be on Nvidias end, but if X27 and pg27uq are the only monitors using the M270QAN02.2, assuming the Dell is not using that exact panel (I could be wrong), I still think it's a panel production issue. I guess it doesn't matter either way, the delay is confirmed and we will just have to wait to see if the 35 inch follows suit.


The UP2718Q has literally identical specifications in every way besides the refresh rate and connectivity to the forthcoming mentioned gaming displays. Usually panel type revisions can be down to simple changes in items like the eDP connectivity from the TCon to the panel.

60 Hz vs 144 Hz "panel" doesn't mean anything. It is just the eDP connectivity and how they control the overdrive settings from the TCon that determines the refresh rate and associated motion clarity. 144 Hz AHVA panel doesn't naturally have faster pixels than the same panel put into a 60 Hz monitor. The vast majority of gaming displays (mostly non-TN ones) are simply overclocked/tweaked panels first developed for 60 Hz implementation.

It doesn't matter really though like you said, but I'd be VERY surprised if the PG35VQ (or any display with the new DP 1.4 G-Sync chip) releases before 2018.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I'd say so. I play 5760x1080 / 4k and get at least 60FPS on a single 1080. 4k requires less MSAA, but at 4k it isn't noticeable anyway.
> 
> Personal preference is to avoid SLI and go with the Ti instead.


At present no single card will pull above 60fps in 4k , maybe volta will give you advice, only sli gives advice in 4k, but there are more problems than profit on sli.


----------



## Thiefofspades

How much less demanding is 3440x1440 than 4k?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> How much less demanding is 3440x1440 than 4k?


3440x1440 its 3k / like i say in BF1 ultra settings i have around 100fps on gtx 1080ti / in 4k BF1 ultra its around 60fps on 1080ti / so different is around 30-40fps+ / on 3440x1440 so its big diferent.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> At present no single card will pull above 60fps in 4k , maybe volta will give you advice, only sli gives advice in 4k, but there are more problems than profit on sli.


That's not true. You are referring to "Ultra" 4k benchmarks with everything literally maxed to the end, even non nonsensical settings enabled that kill 30% of your frame rate for little to no visual difference. Look at MSAA on a 4k screen, and it's barely visible so you can just switch it off and be happy with the 60FPS gameplay.

There isn't a single optimized game in my library of 150+ games that I can't play on 4k with Ultra preset or near it and get 60fps. Even the Witcher 3 with some of the over the top settings like stupid hairworks lowered is 60FPS minimum at 4k. Only poorly optimized games such as Fallout 4 are going to be an annoyance, and that's all on the developer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> That's not true. You are referring to "Ultra" 4k benchmarks with everything literally maxed to the end, even non nonsensical settings enabled that kill 30% of your frame rate for little to no visual difference. Look at MSAA on a 4k screen, and it's barely visible so you can just switch it off and be happy with the 60FPS gameplay.
> 
> There isn't a single optimized game in my library of 150+ games that I can't play on 4k with Ultra preset or near it and get 60fps. Even the Witcher 3 with some of the over the top settings like stupid hairworks lowered is 60FPS minimum at 4k. Only poorly optimized games such as Fallout 4 are going to be an annoyance, and that's all on the developer.


This is the truth of it. Ultra settings generally include many tacked on features that don't really improve visual quality yet eat up performance. A GTX 1080 Ti can run modern games at "close enough" to max settings at 4k 60 FPS, with only a few exceptions (those exceptions being games with morbid optimization, like you say the hardware is not at fault).


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> That's not true. You are referring to "Ultra" 4k benchmarks with everything literally maxed to the end, even non nonsensical settings enabled that kill 30% of your frame rate for little to no visual difference. Look at MSAA on a 4k screen, and it's barely visible so you can just switch it off and be happy with the 60FPS gameplay.
> 
> There isn't a single optimized game in my library of 150+ games that I can't play on 4k with Ultra preset or near it and get 60fps. Even the Witcher 3 with some of the over the top settings like stupid hairworks lowered is 60FPS minimum at 4k. Only poorly optimized games such as Fallout 4 are going to be an annoyance, and that's all on the developer.


I know that you can increase the fps by lowering some settings, but not after that I buy 1080ti to lower the settings, and i'm talking about the latest games no single card will pull constantly 60fps, for that still need sli.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> I know that you can increase the fps by lowering some settings, but not after that I buy 1080ti to lower the settings, and i'm talking about the latest games no single card will pull constantly 60fps, for that still need sli.


I'm not really sure what your getting at. Maybe I'm missing your point entirely. I'm still playing "the latest" games at 4k 60fps on a 1080, not even the Ti version that's 30% faster. You won't see the difference in "Ultra" preset vs MSAA off unless you take a screenshot and zoom in on edges in a photo viewer.

You suggest that buying two 1080s over a single 1080Ti is better because you can enable MSAA on 4k when you can't really see it and that is somehow better? Or perhaps even run hairworks or some other silly setting no one uses. You have to spend an extra $300 more, have more power consumption and heat, less game compatibility, and more potential for driver issues to have those "improvements".

If you already have the SLI 1080s then by all means, enjoy. But for the rest of the world, the 1080 / Ti is perfectly capable 4k GPU.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I'm not really sure what your getting at. Maybe I'm missing your point entirely. I'm still playing "the latest" games at 4k 60fps on a 1080, not even the Ti version that's 30% faster. You won't see the difference in "Ultra" preset vs MSAA off unless you take a screenshot and zoom in on edges in a photo viewer.
> 
> You suggest that buying two 1080s over a single 1080Ti is better because you can enable MSAA on 4k when you can't really see it and that is somehow better? Or perhaps even run hairworks or some other silly setting no one uses. You have to spend an extra $300 more, have more power consumption and heat, less game compatibility, and more potential for driver issues to have those "improvements".
> 
> If you already have the SLI 1080s then by all means, enjoy. But for the rest of the world, the 1080 / Ti is perfectly capable 4k GPU.


Nothing suggests, I have one 1080ti and it's enough for me to 3k to this pg35va, but to 4k one 1080ti it's still low without setting down, and 60fps is not enough for me in 4k, i want to have min 100fps + to use this potential of monitors + 100Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> i want to have min 100fps + to use this potential of monitors + 100Hz.


Yeah, a 1080 Ti certainly isn't suitable for that in the latest AAA games. No disagreements there. In fact, it is the only card suitable for such frame rates at 2560 x 1440 in those games.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The UP2718Q has literally identical specifications in every way besides the refresh rate and connectivity to the forthcoming mentioned gaming displays. Usually panel type revisions can be down to simple changes in items like the eDP connectivity from the TCon to the panel.
> 
> 60 Hz vs 144 Hz "panel" doesn't mean anything. It is just the eDP connectivity and how they control the overdrive settings from the TCon that determines the refresh rate and associated motion clarity. 144 Hz AHVA panel doesn't naturally have faster pixels than the same panel put into a 60 Hz monitor. The vast majority of gaming displays (mostly non-TN ones) are simply overclocked/tweaked panels first developed for 60 Hz implementation.
> 
> It doesn't matter really though like you said, but I'd be VERY surprised if the PG35VQ (or any display with the new DP 1.4 G-Sync chip) releases before 2018.


I really hope whatever caused the bottleneck in production for the 27 inch monitors doesn't plague the 35's. I gave up my Pg348q in Jun, and reverted back to using a Hanspree 21 inch 1080p 60hz TN that's pushing 7 years in age on a 7700k 1080 ti rig.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I really hope whatever caused the bottleneck in production for the 27 inch monitors doesn't plague the 35's. I gave up my Pg348q in Jun, and reverted back to using a Hanspree 21 inch 1080p 60hz TN that's pushing 7 years in age on a 7700k 1080 ti rig.


Out of curiosity, why did you?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you?


A few reasons:
1) Patience. Although it is painful to be wasting hardware like I am now, I am a patient person, and I'm more than willing to wait for something that is better for an acceptable bump in price.
2) Wasted hardware. Although yes some games will test the limits of my pc on ultra settings and sit comfortably at the 100 hz mark, there are also quite a few games that run well over 100 hz that I feel waste my rig's potential on the 348q. Hence I'll just wait for 35vq.
3) Future proofing. It's a tad cheaper to upgrade a gpu than it is to hop from flagship monitor to flagship monitor, and with hdr content on the horizon I'd rather have access early than regret purchasing the 348 because I was impatient.
4) Quality control. This is a what-if hopeful reason. I kid you not, I went through seven ips 27 inch 1440p 165 hz monitors and 3 Pg348q that had unacceptable ips glow, backlight bleed, or other defects. I came to conclusion that at least in the gaming monitor market, as it is right now, I just couldn't tolerate ips panels in their current state, and would rather wait to see if the defects in VA are dampened with the upcoming pg35. I feel that I will accept a little ghosting more than I will accept puke orange burning my retinas in any and all dark content. With the addition of HDR and quantum dots as well, I feel this monitor will match the vibrancy of colors in ips panels without issue.
5) Buyers remorse. I know damn well that when this does arrive with all of its shiny glory for a few or quite a few hundred more than the 348q, I will kick myself in the nuts for not waiting.

There's probably a few more reasons, but those would be the top.


----------



## CallsignVega

TCon's are always the Achilles heel of displays unfortunately. Anyone remember like the 11 month delay the original Swift PG278Q suffered? That was also due to TCon (original G-Sync) chip over-heating and them having to reengineer.

144 Hz 4K is a LOT of bandwidth for a TCon to handle. Which incidentally is around 20% more bandwidth than 3440x1440 at 200 Hz.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> A few reasons:
> 1) Patience. Although it is painful to be wasting hardware like I am now, I am a patient person, and I'm more than willing to wait for something that is better for an acceptable bump in price.
> 2) Wasted hardware. Although yes some games will test the limits of my pc on ultra settings and sit comfortably at the 100 hz mark, there are also quite a few games that run well over 100 hz that I feel waste my rig's potential on the 348q. Hence I'll just wait for 35vq.
> 3) Future proofing. It's a tad cheaper to upgrade a gpu than it is to hop from flagship monitor to flagship monitor, and with hdr content on the horizon I'd rather have access early than regret purchasing the 348 because I was impatient.
> 4) Quality control. This is a what-if hopeful reason. I kid you not, I went through seven ips 27 inch 1440p 165 hz monitors and 3 Pg348q that had unacceptable ips glow, backlight bleed, or other defects. I came to conclusion that at least in the gaming monitor market, as it is right now, I just couldn't tolerate ips panels in their current state, and would rather wait to see if the defects in VA are dampened with the upcoming pg35. I feel that I will accept a little ghosting more than I will accept puke orange burning my retinas in any and all dark content. With the addition of HDR and quantum dots as well, I feel this monitor will match the vibrancy of colors in ips panels without issue.
> 5) Buyers remorse. I know damn well that when this does arrive with all of its shiny glory for a few or quite a few hundred more than the 348q, I will kick myself in the nuts for not waiting.
> 
> There's probably a few more reasons, but those would be the top.


I have the same









I had pg278q for over 2 years later i sold it , after i had pg348q after a week i returned it because i could not stand black light lithning ips it was horrible in every dark scene i could see it and now i sit on my old 1080p monitor on 1080ti + i7 4770k 4.6Ghz and I'm waiting for pg35vq.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> How much less demanding is 3440x1440 than 4k?


5M pixels vs 8.3M pixels. It's about 40% lees demanding, so expect a FPS increase of 30-40%.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> That's not true. You are referring to "Ultra" 4k benchmarks with everything literally maxed to the end, even non nonsensical settings enabled that kill 30% of your frame rate for little to no visual difference. Look at MSAA on a 4k screen, and it's barely visible so you can just switch it off and be happy with the 60FPS gameplay.
> 
> There isn't a single optimized game in my library of 150+ games that I can't play on 4k with Ultra preset or near it and get 60fps. Even the Witcher 3 with some of the over the top settings like stupid hairworks lowered is 60FPS minimum at 4k. Only poorly optimized games such as Fallout 4 are going to be an annoyance, and that's all on the developer.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth of it. Ultra settings generally include many tacked on features that don't really improve visual quality yet eat up performance. A GTX 1080 Ti can run modern games at "close enough" to max settings at 4k 60 FPS, with only a few exceptions (those exceptions being games with morbid optimization, like you say the hardware is not at fault).
Click to expand...

I can get 4K 100fps in enough games with the 980Ti that I'm sure the 1080Ti would be good for well more than 4K 60fps.
Try turning off _all_ Post Process effects, given that geometric and texture detail are not bottlenecked on modern PC's at all the games usually end up looking just as good, if not better, while probably running 50% faster.
However much people think that 4K is "unnecessary" for the computational cost, post process effects are worse. Turning on "Global Illumination" in games today is pretty much the equivalent of trying to run Furmark while you're gaming.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> We don't know.


Both are due in Q1 2018, what's with all the hearsay?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Both are due in Q1 2018, what's with all the hearsay?


How do you know that asus pg35vq and acer x35 is also delayed? Because they said only that pg27uq and acer x27 are delayed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> How do you know that asus pg35vq and acer x35 is also delayed? Because they said only that pg27uq and acer x27 are delayed.


As far as I was aware it was never coming this year, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As far as I was aware it was never coming this year, so don't get your hopes up.


official info plz ??
So far they have stated that only pg27uq and x27 are delayed, so there is no reason to think pg35vq and x35 are also delayed, your assumptions are of little interest to me.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As far as I was aware it was never coming this year, so don't get your hopes up.


The only official announcement of a target date for the x35 and pg35vq that I dug up was from an Nvidia post stating a Q4 2017 target launch. I have heard nothing else since then about a launch alteration or delay, and I maniacally check for updates on these monitors once each day (yeh a little ashamed, but I'm amped for the product). Where did you see a 2018 release announcement? I've read/heard that speculation from tech blogs/youtubers, but never from an official source.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you?
> 
> 
> 
> A few reasons:
> 1) Patience. Although it is painful to be wasting hardware like I am now, I am a patient person, and I'm more than willing to wait for something that is better for an acceptable bump in price.
> 2) Wasted hardware. Although yes some games will test the limits of my pc on ultra settings and sit comfortably at the 100 hz mark, there are also quite a few games that run well over 100 hz that I feel waste my rig's potential on the 348q. Hence I'll just wait for 35vq.
> 3) Future proofing. It's a tad cheaper to upgrade a gpu than it is to hop from flagship monitor to flagship monitor, and with hdr content on the horizon I'd rather have access early than regret purchasing the 348 because I was impatient.
> 4) Quality control. This is a what-if hopeful reason. I kid you not, I went through seven ips 27 inch 1440p 165 hz monitors and 3 Pg348q that had unacceptable ips glow, backlight bleed, or other defects. I came to conclusion that at least in the gaming monitor market, as it is right now, I just couldn't tolerate ips panels in their current state, and would rather wait to see if the defects in VA are dampened with the upcoming pg35. I feel that I will accept a little ghosting more than I will accept puke orange burning my retinas in any and all dark content. With the addition of HDR and quantum dots as well, I feel this monitor will match the vibrancy of colors in ips panels without issue.
> 5) Buyers remorse. I know damn well that when this does arrive with all of its shiny glory for a few or quite a few hundred more than the 348q, I will kick myself in the nuts for not waiting.
> 
> There's probably a few more reasons, but those would be the top.
Click to expand...

Very fair.


----------



## djfunz

I was like others and was waiting for one of the newer monitors to be released to take advantage of my shiny new hardware. It was all going to waste on a 5 year old 1080p monitor. The simpler solution is to try and find the current 21:9 100Hz monitors used. I was lucky enough to snag one for $700 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jologskyblues

I don't expect widespread HDR support for PC games right off the bat so I'm only really after the 200Hz native refresh rate @ 3440 x 1440 from the PG348VQ to be honest.


----------



## kot0005

27 incher was targeted for summer this year and 35inch for Q4.

https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-hdr-35-inch-curved-monitor?ClickID=aksyty05spokk005k5svy9tlszr9rw9zssks


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 27 incher was targeted for summer this year and 35inch for Q4.
> 
> https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-hdr-35-inch-curved-monitor?ClickID=aksyty05spokk005k5svy9tlszr9rw9zssks


Yes but only pg27uq and x27 is official delayed , about pg35vq and x35 they said nothing.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I don't expect widespread HDR support for PC games right off the bat so I'm only really after the 200Hz native refresh rate @ 3440 x 1440 from the PG348VQ to be honest.


Same.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I don't expect widespread HDR support for PC games right off the bat so I'm only really after the 200Hz native refresh rate @ 3440 x 1440 from the PG348VQ to be honest.


Definitely with you there. I'll enjoy HDR movies which are readily available and the trickle of HDR games as they arrive, but my primary reason (initially, until more sexy HDR content drops) is the 200hz over the preexisting 100-120hz ultrawides. The addition of quantum dots should also improve color quality without needing to access HDR content, which is a plus.


----------



## caenlen

Is Samsung making a quantom dot equivalent to this one? I really don't want AOU company or w.e it is called... lol


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is Samsung making a quantom dot equivalent to this one? I really don't want AOU company or w.e it is called... lol


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm

I don't think so Samsung is working any panels.

And pretty sure those AUO come with QD according to article linked above.


----------



## jamov

Yesterday I received response to my inquiry about PG35VQ's availability from a local reseller. They had been in contact with Asus, and got information that PG35VQ will likely be delayed until next year. No mention which quarter it will be, but I'm assuming (hoping) it's Q1 2018. Reason was delays in manufacturing. "Likely be delayed" is a bit vague, but if Asus is mentioning it, I think they're pretty confident on the delay.

Not good news, but hopefully the delivered product will be of higher quality, with the extra time spent in manufacturing.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Yesterday I received response to my inquiry about PG35VQ's availability from a local reseller. They had been in contact with Asus, and got information that PG35VQ will likely be delayed until next year. No mention which quarter it will be, but I'm assuming (hoping) it's Q1 2018. Reason was delays in manufacturing. "Likely be delayed" is a bit vague, but if Asus is mentioning it, I think they're pretty confident on the delay.
> 
> Not good news, but hopefully the delivered product will be of higher quality, with the extra time spent in manufacturing.


Repeat
There is no official information that pg35vq will be delayed, they only talked about pg27uq that is delayed.
At the moment it is already XG27VQ and is on sale, the next will be pg35vq.


----------



## jamov

That inquiry and information (from Asus) was specifically about PG35VQ. But yes, there's no new announcements from Asus regarding PG35VQ.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> That inquiry and information (from Asus) was specifically about PG35VQ. But yes, there's no new announcements from Asus regarding PG35VQ.


Yea i ask to on my country official service asus and he say 4th quarter of this year.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> That inquiry and information (from Asus) was specifically about PG35VQ. But yes, there's no new announcements from Asus regarding PG35VQ.[/quote
> 
> Yea i ask to on my country official service asus and he say 4th quarter of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear. Looks like we got contradicting information. I sure hope yours is correct!
> 
> I'm still stuck on a +5 years old HP 23" S-IPS display. Great colors even today, but it's not really for gaming, not to mention how tiny it is. Hardly can wait to upgrade, but the PG35VQ promises so much, that I don't want to compromise with anything currently on the market.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What I have been waiting for to replace my 21:9 Dell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21:9 is fantastic almost everything that isnt a shoddy port supports it just fine. Just is not easy to drive on max settings since its close to 4k.


Not that close to 4K really, 3440x1440 is only 4.95mill pixels

I'd prefer a VA panel tbh

AO Optronics is hit and miss (mostly miss)


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> That's good to hear. Looks like we got contradicting information. I sure hope yours is correct!
> 
> I'm still stuck on a +5 years old HP 23" S-IPS display. Great colors even today, but it's not really for gaming, not to mention how tiny it is. Hardly can wait to upgrade, but the PG35VQ promises so much, that I don't want to compromise with anything currently on the market.


Oh boy. I hope the still-on-schedule info is correct. Painful waiting another few months, but almost half a year? Yeesh. That's a long time on 1080 60hz TN.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Just saw that ASUS will be at IFA 2017 in a week. Also was at Gamescom. Anyone anticipating any official ROG product announcements coming out of these events? I know the 27 has been "officially delayed" and the 35 is a big question mark, but ASUS still hasn't come out with a public, official announcement about either in months.


----------



## jezzer

Since Asus doesnt make any panels themselfs and dont have any patent or only right on panels and other companies havent even come out with any info of an counterpart to this monitor its probably coming out later than the 27 version that got delayed to somewhere in 2018.

I dont see LG making the panel for asus only, they would be cutting in their own wallet


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Just saw that ASUS will be at IFA 2017 in a week. Also was at Gamescom. Anyone anticipating any official ROG product announcements coming out of these events? I know the 27 has been "officially delayed" and the 35 is a big question mark, but ASUS still hasn't come out with a public, official announcement about either in months.


If you need a new monitor now, I'd recommend to just go buy one. I would not be surprised if these panels are still not out by Summer of 2018... just going by all the previous releases of high end gaming monitors.


----------



## besthijacker

Well this is interesting. Looks like same AUO panels for Acer/asus

https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/matthew-wilson/aoc-shows-off-new-agon-3-gaming-monitors-4k144hz-and-ultrawide-200hz/

"Meanwhile, the AOC AG25UCG is the 35-inch ultra-wide display, featuring a curved VA panel running at 200Hz. This monitor also features Quantum Dots, HDR, 100 percent DCI-P3 coverage and 1000 nits peak brightness. However, it does miss out on FALD technology.

All four AOC Agon 3 monitors are set to begin hitting the market between April and August of next year. Pricing for the 4K/144Hz and 35-inch 200Hz monitors have yet to be confirmed."


----------



## Benny89

No FALD?


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No FALD?


Tell me about FALD! Why is it such a dealbreaker?


----------



## jezzer

I sure hope Asus and Acer will use an iteration of the LG panels used in their current widescreens because the VA ultra wide AOC uses sucks balls


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> Tell me about FALD! Why is it such a dealbreaker?


FALD = Full-array local dimming

It lets certain zones or portions of the screen to dim which helps increase contrast ratio, will help for HDR content.

https://www.cnet.com/news/led-local-dimming-explained/


----------



## unkletom

Doubt this will come out any time soon. Probably Q2 2018 since the AOC equivalent is planning for a april 2018 release.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> Tell me about FALD! Why is it such a dealbreaker?
> 
> 
> 
> FALD = Full-array local dimming
> 
> It lets certain zones or portions of the screen to dim which helps increase contrast ratio, will help for HDR content.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/led-local-dimming-explained/
Click to expand...

I'm still having doubts about the need for any form of HDR at all.

The only reason "HDR" is "sort of better" is that content creators get to specify brightness in the data stream.
But that still sounds like just as much of a downside to me. 10 bit color is great, but can also be run totally separate from HDR.
As long as software is already produced with "paper white" as a mid-grade and not pure "255-255-255" White, then you've got exactly the same effect, all they need to do is produce monitors with higher contrast ratio and make games run in 10 bit color and you have _exactly_ the same practical benefits.
With a backlight array you can really crank up the brightness on local hot spots, but I'm pretty sure I don't want that under any circumstance, I'm always reducing screen brightness as-is.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Until ASUS officially delays the 35, I will remain hopeful for an end of year release (although I know with their prior track record this is unlikely). There is no viable alternative now, nor will there be till next year. I've already waited close to 4 months, another 4 or more won't kill me. As for why HDR? Well you answered your own question; displays need insanely high contrast ratios to achieve the realism of lighting effects that HDR content aims to convey (because that is essentially what HDR is- high contrast ratio/dynamic range), hence FALD. The only way to achieve this contrast otherwise is through OLED which is still "working out the kinks". So when you say get a 10 bit panel with high contrast and it will be similar to HDR, well yeh, because you essentially just described HDR itself, wide color range with high contrast.


----------



## Benny89

Here is hope that MAYBE OLED TVs with 120Hz will hit market in 2018 or 2019 and I will make final upgrade for everything (TV+PC+Consoles on one screen) and give up on PC "gaming" monitors.

Until then.... I hope for this one in 2018, but no FALD is dissapointing for me.


----------



## Kokin

Sometimes I wish I could just play PC games on my Galaxy S8+, already has a 2960x1440 OLED screen and Samsung VR isn't half bad on it.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is hope that MAYBE OLED TVs with 120Hz will hit market in 2018 or 2019 and I will make final upgrade for everything (TV+PC+Consoles on one screen) and give up on PC "gaming" monitors.
> 
> Until then.... I hope for this one in 2018, but no FALD is dissapointing for me.


Only thing you'd be missing out on is G-Sync, but I'm not sure how much that even matters.

Hoping for December with this one


----------



## besthijacker

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/4k-gsync-hdr-2018
Quote:


> But AOC says AUO aren't actually going to be going into full production for the panel until around December this year.
> 
> "AU Optronics, the panel maker, they don't have it yet," AOC's Alfonso Clemente told me today. "It's going to begin production in December - the panel itself - and they you get Nvidia to properly adapt that technology, so don't expect to have those monitors until Spring next year."


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/4k-gsync-hdr-2018


We've all seen the delay for 4K HDR monitors. No confirmed news for the Ultrawide HDR monitors, so a few guys are still hopeful for release at the end of the year, but I'm realistically expecting it to get delayed as well.


----------



## unkletom

:|


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> 
> 
> :|


A year from now basically. Though ASUS and Acer are usually first, hopefully they release theirs in early 2018.


----------



## CallsignVega

August 2018, lol. So really means fall 2018. At this rate it would just be better to wait for 120 Hz OLED TV's.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> August 2018, lol. So really means fall 2018. At this rate it would just be better to wait for 120 Hz OLED TV's.


I really hope TV companies don't drag their asses on that. I am guessing the first HDMI 2.1 TVs, even the high end ones, will still be 60 Hz. And LG is taking too long to release a 40-43" OLED TV.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> 
> 
> :|


Bah. The article listed prior to this post only mentioned the 27 inch panel delay; which we all presumed was due to AUO falling behind. Everyone expected that. Nothing concrete still regarding the pg35vq.

As for this graphic showing AOC's launch windows: doesn't really mean anything in regards to ASUS' launch. There has been no confirmed or publicly announced delay in the chain of production for the Asus monitor (or the AUO panel itself), and until I hear it from the proverbial horse's mouth, I will continue clutching at filmsy straws. AOC is typically behind the curve in terms of monitor tech anyway; so I will continue to (wishfully) hope for an end of year 35vq launch.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A year from now basically. Though ASUS and Acer are usually first, hopefully they release theirs in early 2018.


Doesn't AOC use AOU panel anyway, same as Asus/Acer?


----------



## jamov

I think, in the light of these recent news, I will pick something currently on the market, instead of waiting more (possibly a year). I don't believe Asus or Acer will miraculously get their panels sooner than they go into production. Not to mention that they're pioneering new panel tech, so I don't think the launch will go smoothly. Maybe second - fixed batch of the panels & displays will be ok to buy. Maybe I'm too pessimistic









So, my options currently are:
Acer Predator X34A https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.A01
Asus ROG PG348Q https://www.asus.com/fi/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q
HP OMEN X 35 http://store.hp.com/UKStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=X3W57AA&opt=ABU&sel=MTO


----------



## jologskyblues

Add the Z35P to your list of options.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> Add the Z35P to your list of options.


Thank you


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> Add the Z35P to your list of options.


I think that's what I'm going to order in next few hours. AG352UCG is out of stock on Amazon and Z35P looks pretty good with Saturday delivery. It checks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> August 2018, lol. So really means fall 2018. At this rate it would just be better to wait for 120 Hz OLED TV's.


Yup. I would even say that October-December 2018 is not that unlikely. We know how many delays there are in new monitor releases. Especially gaming ones.

If 120 Hz OLED will hit in 2018 I don't care about its lag or anything. I will make final upgrade and end my adventure with PC monitors. From OLED 120Hz the next TVs will only be better. Lack of G-sync will be a loss but If I can stay above 60 fps than it won't matter that much. I don't play competetive games anymore.


----------



## profundido

Screw this !! After having my high hopes for the *pg27uq* up since the beginning of 2017, checking daily for news about it and after having a few recent bad experiences with games no longer supporting sli at all, making them get 50-60 max frames in 4K on 1 GTX 1080 Ti I've decided my patience has been tested far enough. I just rage-ordered myself a Viewsonic *XG2703-GS* after reading so many good things about it. That should at least have me covered long enough until maybe (maybe not ??) something will be released, tested and trialed by the community somewhere in mid or late 2018.

And more importantly: it puts my mind at ease again


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Screw this !! After having my high hopes for the *pg27uq* up since the beginning of 2017, checking daily for news about it and after having a few recent bad experiences with games no longer supporting sli at all, making them get 50-60 max frames in 4K on 1 GTX 1080 Ti I've decided my patience has been tested far enough. I just rage-ordered myself a Viewsonic *XG2703-GS* after reading so many good things about it. That should at least have me covered long enough until maybe (maybe not ??) something will be released, tested and trialed by the community somewhere in mid or late 2018.
> 
> And more importantly: it puts my mind at ease again


Good for you. I am so glad I bought XB271HU and fought lottery to get perfect sample. At least I am covered till some meaningful upgrade comes out.

Ech... another year of waiting with big "MAYBE" in front...


----------



## stangflyer

I have the money set aside for a completely new pc and monitor. My pc was built in 2013 and besides a couple ssd's and gpu upgrades it remains the same. I am on 3 IPS 25 inch monitors (7680x1440). Love it but kind of want to go to single widescreen for gaming.

I was also looking at the Acer and Asus for the HDR and Fald. I can wait some more as I looked at the Z35P and decided it was not what I wanted. I have my 3 screens at 75hz with no dropped frames so it is a little better than 60. Also looking forward to GSYNC.

I will build a new 8700k pc in the next 2-3 months and then be good till the monitors come out. My 1080ti is good for now.


----------



## unkletom

LG might surprise release a 3440x1440 144hz monitor this year. I think it's more likely than the VA 200hz HDR ones.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Screw this !! After having my high hopes for the *pg27uq* up since the beginning of 2017, checking daily for news about it and after having a few recent bad experiences with games no longer supporting sli at all, making them get 50-60 max frames in 4K on 1 GTX 1080 Ti I've decided my patience has been tested far enough. I just rage-ordered myself a Viewsonic *XG2703-GS* after reading so many good things about it. That should at least have me covered long enough until maybe (maybe not ??) something will be released, tested and trialed by the community somewhere in mid or late 2018.
> 
> And more importantly: it puts my mind at ease again


Not to say you didn't make a good decision, i think 1440p 24-27" 144hz is great and your wallet will thank you compared to the 4k 144hz coming, but i will say this. Although a 1080 Ti will get 50-60 fps in modern AAA titles maxed out in 4k consider that dropping down a tier from ULTRA to "high" or "very high" whatever tier is below ultra will typically net you a huge performance boost (fps) with little loss in visual fidelity. You're also talking about being on 4k 27" which will look fantastic with the pixel density adding a lot of detail and sharpness letting you afford to play with the setting slightly lowered.

That said when the 4k 144hz monitors arrive we should be getting Volta around then, and assuming a 15-20% bump over the 1080Ti vs an 1180 similar to the 980 Ti to 1080 bump we'll have some extra power to push 4k better then too.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> LG might surprise release a 3440x1440 144hz monitor this year. I think it's more likely than the VA 200hz HDR ones.


Given that it's 89% of the way to 4K horzontally and saves a bunch of rendering cost on the vertical axis, people might actually end up preferring 21:9 over the new 4K120hz panels.

Next thing we need is 21:9 5K monitors.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Given that it's 89% of the way to 4K horzontally and saves a bunch of rendering cost on the vertical axis, people might actually end up preferring 21:9 over the new 4K120hz panels.
> 
> Next thing we need is 21:9 5K monitors.


I've sat in front of 21:9 before and its definitely what SHOULD be the future, but i think it's going to just stay the niche that it is. This is partly to blame on developers who don't have proper 21:9 support in their games. One example of this is Blizzard who doesn't support 21:9 in Overwatch and just stretches the image out because they feel it would provide a competitive edge. You actually have less vertical FOV using 21:9 in Overwatch compared to 16:9. You know this would be fine if they also limited the game to 60 fps for 60hz monitors because you know 240hz is an advantage. Its a crying shame really.

I wish this monitor was 3840x1600 instead, it would have a perfect 2.4:1 aspect ratio that theaters use and a 118 pixel density instead of 106 which by all means isn't lacking but still 118 > 106. Maybe 2019 right?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Welp, ladies and gents, boys and girls, we may not have to fret and speculate about delays or details much longer. It looks like Asus is teasing delving out more info regarding the pg35vq at the upcoming IFA 2017, unless they have another ultrawide in the works. We may see that 2017 release after all. Fingers crossed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901444276625825792


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Welp, ladies and gents, boys and girls, we may not have to fret and speculate about delays or details much longer. It looks like Asus is teasing delving out more info regarding the pg35vq at the upcoming IFA 2017, unless they have another ultrawide in the works. We may see that 2017 release after all. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901444276625825792%5B%2FURL
> Not what I'm looking for at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found actual monitor I think.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense*
> 
> Looks like the bottom monitor on this page: ASUS Strix XG32V
> 
> Not what I'm looking for at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found actual monitor I think.


Well, in the tweet Asus mentioned supersizing the "family", so they may be unveiling information regarding their upcoming ultrawide line in general. Their wording leaves me more inclined to believe they'll have a few monitors to cover. I doubt they're going to bring one ultrawide to one of the biggest tech shows in the world.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well, in the tweet Asus mentioned supersizing the "family", so they may be unveiling information regarding their upcoming ultrawide line in general. Their wording leaves me more inclined to believe they'll have a few monitors to cover. I doubt they're going to bring one ultrawide to one of the biggest tech shows in the world.


True, let's hope for that possibility


----------



## CallsignVega

ASUS usually takes 12-18 months from monitor reveal to store shelves.


----------



## jamov

Maybe I'll wait a bit more, and see what news the IFA 2017 will bring. Looking at the build quality of these displays makes have second thoughts anyway. Despite the "Acer Predator X34A" and "Asus ROG PG348Q" having been in production for quite a while now, it still seems to be lottery if you get a good enough unit. That's unbelievable, those cost 1000-1300€ around here. With that money, I except to get better quality.

I did some side-by-side comparing of X34A and XB271HU yesterday. While the XB271HU was more pleasing to the eyes (maybe the pixel density), I will definitely go for 21:9 aspect on next display I get. Watching some BF1 ultrawide gameplay on X34A was really something new, and amazing. Then switching back to 16:9 was more of the same old, while ok, but not so exciting. X34A wasn't curved too much, the curvature probably wouldn't bother me when working on graphics etc.

So the wait continues. In the light of the news posted here: https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/4k-gsync-hdr-2018 it could be a bit longer than expected. Hopefully not.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not to say you didn't make a good decision, i think 1440p 24-27" 144hz is great and your wallet will thank you compared to the 4k 144hz coming, but i will say this. Although a 1080 Ti will get 50-60 fps in modern AAA titles maxed out in 4k consider that dropping down a tier from ULTRA to "high" or "very high" whatever tier is below ultra will typically net you a huge performance boost (fps) with little loss in visual fidelity. You're also talking about being on 4k 27" which will look fantastic with the pixel density adding a lot of detail and sharpness letting you afford to play with the setting slightly lowered.
> 
> That said when the 4k 144hz monitors arrive we should be getting Volta around then, and assuming a 15-20% bump over the 1080Ti vs an 1180 similar to the 980 Ti to 1080 bump we'll have some extra power to push 4k better then too.


Unfortunately that's not always the case. Example is a my new hot game that was in the top 10 of sales on steam last week. (Senua's Sacrifice). The game does NOT work with SLI at all, not even the slightest bit, and when you put it on 1 card you get 40-50 frames on full detail, and after lowering all setting to lowest 50-60. Yes, the game is simply not properly optimized and they could have done a better job, indeed. But hey people, this is reality. This is the current state of things.

I got my new Viewsonic 1440p @ 144hz IPS monitor in yesterday and yes, 90 frames solid now in this game on 1 card with lower settings on 1440p. I'm quite happy with that performance. Interesting to see the increased resolution load does not scale linearly in this particular game.

However, talking on a bigger scale I had the chance to try alot of different games yesterday and came to the following conclusions that my interest people:

-coming down/up from a premium 4K @ 60Hz (PG27AQ) I do feel the drop in resolution for sure. It's not a dealbreaker and I'll get used to it fast but it's a loss for sure. This proves to me that the step up from 1440p to 4K is real and it's a big one. I've been on that resolution for 1.5 years now so yeah kind of used to the eye candy









-Equally I can now see and feel the added value for 100+Hz. Motion in all games, not even fast paced ones becomes alot more solid and fluent. Just like 4K was a big step up, so is this apparently.

-Colors are simply superb on both of these IPS monitors, also something amazing compared to the TN's I had before these 2 IPS screens. Luckily in the current state of things we can at least have those colors/contrast at the same time as having OR 4K OR 144Hz









-If it's about those rare moments of standing still in an AAA game and gazing at the eye candy beauty (<5% of the time), the 4K feature wins for me so I would prefer to do that on the 4K monitor. But as soon as any motion is involved I prefer the fluidity of 100+Hz and in games motion happens to be >95% of the time. I can easily see now how having both 4K and 144hz in one and the same monitor will be the holy grail and a huge revolution.

-When that holy grail of 144Hz + 4K arrives, the only way to currently benefit from it is proper SLI support. Having had 4K for over 1.5 years now with 2 titan XP's in SLI on my strongest pc I can confirm that 1 card is barely enough to reach 60fps on most games. Right now that's 50-60fps and with Volta we can expected a rather solid 60-70fps but nothing close to 100fps (in most games). Only SLI can deliver that sort of horsepower. to reach a solid 4K 60fps in the Witcher 3 with highest settings for instance I used to see around 60-65% load on both my Titan's. Yesterday I did the same test in 1440p @ 144Hz and saw 80% load on both cards. So with both cards flatlining I can expect just about north of 100fps in 4K once that holy grail monitor arrives. With a dual volta titan in SLI on that would be 120+fps I guess

-The most powerful pc that I created last year was designed to be highly optimized for watercooling with 2*360 + 1*420 radiators of 6cm thick from the bottom up with a fully meshed open airflow case. Yesterday that machine with both OC'd Titan XP cards above 80% usage all the time including the OC'd 6950x CPU at work really becomes a heater that raises the entire living room's temperature by at least 1 degree Celsius per hour







Now that I'm finally able to stretch this machine to almost it's full potential I realize more than ever that any less cooling solution than this will simply not suffice unless you can live with the sound of a jetplane next to your monitor. People thinking to just buy a nice cpu that overclocks well and 2 volta cards and dump it in 'some case' will be in for a cold shower. Either the volta cards will immediately throttle down to 70% of their max performance due to overheating, never reaching their potential or they will have to design a luxury watercooling system like this one from the ground up with lots of space for airflow and lots of 3D radiator surface in their chosen case.

sorry for the long post but I believe some people may find these first hand experiences useful information when planning their next machine


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Alright guys and girls. In 8 hours, we will know what ROG is presenting at IFA 2017. Everyone get your blood sacrifices and voodoo magic ready, so Asus gives us that sweet, juicy, voluptuous PG35vq release date.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Alright guys and girls. In 8 hours, we will know what ROG is presenting at IFA 2017. Everyone get your blood sacrifices and voodoo magic ready, so Asus gives us that sweet, juicy, voluptuous PG35vq release date.


I hope this will happen


----------



## Jbravo33

after playing destiny 2 i needs an HDR!


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> after playing destiny 2 i needs an HDR!


This one wont have FALD, so you need to wait even longer for HDR


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Alright guys and girls. In 8 hours, we will know what ROG is presenting at IFA 2017. Everyone get your blood sacrifices and voodoo magic ready, so Asus gives us that sweet, juicy, voluptuous PG35vq release date.


What is that "8 hours" referring to? I didn't spot ASUS press conference scheduled for today at IFA.

Nevermind, I just found this: http://press.asus.com/events/Computex/ifa-2017/index.php (IFA's own website is pretty damn confusing).


----------



## ibb27

Meantime...


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> Meantime...


Where are you watching this from?


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Where are you watching this from?


There was a livestream on youtube:




Look at the 40th minute.


----------



## jamov

"Acer is planning to make the X35 available in Q1 next year, but the company isn't providing exact pricing or release dates today." I don't expect PG35VQ any sooner, but I guess soon we will know ...maybe









Source: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/30/16221888/acer-predator-x35-gaming-monitor-specs


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> There was a livestream on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the 40th minute.


Thanks!


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> "Acer is planning to make the X35 available in Q1 next year, but the company isn't providing exact pricing or release dates today." I don't expect PG35VQ any sooner, but I guess soon we will know ...maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/30/16221888/acer-predator-x35-gaming-monitor-specs


its not official information from acer ... acer dont say any about the release date x35.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> its not official information from acer ... acer dont say any about the release date x35.


It is exactly that: official information from Acer.
In the Acer press kit you can find the line: _"The Predator X35 display will be available in Q1 2018."_

Source: http://go.acer.com/IFA2017_PressKit#_ga=2.211975252.1177707326.1504085889-884681800.1503649111


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

45 more minutes bois

35"
3440x1440
200hz
0% ghosting
2ms response time
FALD
512 zones
"G-Sync" (rofl)


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> "Acer is planning to make the X35 available in Q1 next year, but the company isn't providing exact pricing or release dates today." I don't expect PG35VQ any sooner, but I guess soon we will know ...maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/30/16221888/acer-predator-x35-gaming-monitor-specs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> It is exactly that: official information from Acer.
> In the Acer press kit you can find the line: _"The Predator X35 display will be available in Q1 2018."_
> 
> Source: http://go.acer.com/IFA2017_PressKit#_ga=2.211975252.1177707326.1504085889-884681800.1503649111


True my fail







but that does not mean that the asus will be delayed, asus always made new monitors as the first one was like bought pg278q, later was acer.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> True my fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that does not mean that the asus will be delayed, asus always made new monitors as the first one was like bought pg278q, later was acer.


Let's hope for the best!


----------



## jamov

Here we go, The Edge of Beyond Press Event - IFA 2017 | ASUS


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Here we go, The Edge of Beyond Press Event - IFA 2017 | ASUS


Watching, thanks!









ASUS Wut? No ROG products on IFA? Shame!


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> Watching, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Wut? No ROG products on IFA? Shame!


I guess this was wrong event. Another one is supposed to start in 15minutes? https://press.asus.com/ (check the red banner on top)


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> I guess this was wrong event. Another one is supposed to start in 15minutes? https://press.asus.com/ (check the red banner on top)


Yeah, ROG demo at 2


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> Yeah, ROG demo at 2


Trying to find the stream...

Still nothing, this event isn't streamed live?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Trying to find the stream...
> 
> Still nothing, this event isn't streamed live?


I don't get it. The hyperlink isn't working, just keeps taking me to the press page, the one that just says to join them at 200pm Berlin time.... which would be now.
Feels bad man.

Maybe they'll get it sorted but ROG is presenting now apparently.


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Trying to find the stream...
> 
> Still nothing, this event isn't streamed live?


From the ROG Press page (source):
"Join our press conference on Wednesday, August 30, 2017. Livestream starts at (TBD)."


----------



## unkletom

I just set the Samsung CF791 up and quantum dot makes quite the difference. I know because I bought asus designo equivalent without quantum dot.

Dare I say colors look just as good as IPS?









Only VA con I can find is that text doesn't look as sharp as IPS.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> From the ROG Press page (source):
> "Join our press conference on Wednesday, August 30, 2017. Livestream starts at (TBD)."


Which page? I'm looking at: http://press.asus.com/events/Computex/ifa-2017-rog/index.php It still reads 2.00 p.m.


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Which page? I'm looking at: http://press.asus.com/events/Computex/ifa-2017-rog/index.php It still reads 2.00 p.m.


Same page but I'm looking at the page source, it's in meta tag.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> Same page but I'm looking at the page source, it's in meta tag.


Ah, ok. I wonder if we get to see anything.


----------



## ibb27

They are filling the page with product info - ROG Chimera and ROG Swift XG35VQ. Probably not livestreaming tho...


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> They are filling the page with product info - ROG Chimera and ROG Swift XG35VQ. Probably not livestreaming tho...


Yeah lot of articles came out about the Strix at 2, but that's literally it.

Were we all duped, was there ever a PG35Q at all? Lmao


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> Yeah lot of articles came out about the Strix at 2, but that's literally it.
> 
> Were we all duped, was there ever a PG35Q at all? Lmao


No PG35vq, LOL. Only "ROG Strix XG35VQ is a 35-inch UWQHD (3440x1440) curved monitor with a 100Hz refresh rate and a 21:9 aspect ratio".

ROG Press Release Page


----------



## jamov

What a waste of time this was.

On the other news, Alienware AW3418DW is apparently available *now* in the US. 34" / 21:9 / 120Hz / 4ms. Not available in Finland though.


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> What a waste of time this was.
> 
> On the other news, Alienware AW3418DW is apparently available *now* in the US. 34" / 21:9 / 120Hz / 4ms. Not available in Finland though.


No FALD for me is a bummer. I don't want another monitor with IPS glow. Expensive, and late... sorry Dell.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> No PG35vq, LOL. Only "ROG Strix XG35VQ is a 35-inch UWQHD (3440x1440) curved monitor with a 100Hz refresh rate and a 21:9 aspect ratio".
> 
> ROG Press Release Page


dude its the pg35vq maybe asus change only name to xg35vq







because asus already have 100hz ultrawide pg348q


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> dude its the pg35vq maybe asus change only name to xg35vq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because asus already have 100hz ultrawide pg348q


Dude, look first at the Official Press Release Page, then write. OK?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> Dude, look first at the Official Press Release Page, then write. OK?


Yea xg35vq its with adaptive-sync 100hz 3440x1400 / pg348q its with g-sync / but strange any info about pg35vq...


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> What a waste of time this was.
> 
> On the other news, Alienware AW3418DW is apparently available *now* in the US. 34" / 21:9 / 120Hz / 4ms. Not available in Finland though.


you are forgetting the pricetag which currently is 1500 dollars. (OUCH)


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> you are forgetting the pricetag which currently is 1500 dollars. (OUCH)


I'm expecting the X35, and PG35VQ be on the same price point, or within 100€ from that: 1400-1500€.
OMEN X by HP 35 (who came up with this name?!) is already priced 1399€ here. PG348Q is about 1370€. I highly doubt PG35VQ would be any less on the launch.


----------



## CallsignVega

That new Alienware is the same old IPS panel with the same old DP 1.2 G-Sync chip that has been around forever.

Also, the PG35VQ with FALD will easily be $2K or more.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Tn Panel?


AMVA, which is good for contrast but not for color accuracy like IPS is, but still better than TN.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Really ASUS? One of the biggest tech conferences in the world and this is what you bring? One monitor with tech that's been around for more than a year and a laptop??? Pfffft wow. Well this doesn't bode well for the pg35vq; if Asus was still on track for a Q4 release they probably would've had at least brought a sample. Even if they had no new info they would have wanted to advertise it again. I guess we will wait and see; I think this convention runs a few days so maybe they'll pull out a few surprises.... but doubt it.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That new Alienware is the same old IPS panel with the same old DP 1.2 G-Sync chip that has been around forever.
> 
> Also, the PG35VQ with FALD will easily be $2K or more.


I think that kind of pricing would be too steep difference to the current market. My steepest guestimation for the price point on launch is 1700€.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> I think that kind of pricing would be too steep difference to the current market. My steepest guestimation for the price point on launch is 1700€.


Thats on of the reason they removed FALD from these monitors ;-)


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Thats on of the reason they removed FALD from these monitors ;-)


They removed FALD from the pg35vq and the X35??? When did they confirm this?


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> They removed FALD from the pg35vq and the X35??? When did they confirm this?


I thought he ment that X34 and PG34Q didn't have FALD for that reason?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> I thought he ment that X34 and PG34Q didn't have FALD for that reason?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> They removed FALD from the pg35vq and the X35??? When did they confirm this?


Its not true x35 have all read this press-kit from ifa 2017.

Acer Predator X35: Awe-Inspiring Visuals
This large 35-inch, 21:9 monitor sports an immersive 1800R curve and a brilliant (3440 x 1440)
WQHD resolution. Featuring NVIDIA G-SYNC, Acer HDR Ultra and quantum dot technologies, it also
provides the best possible contrast quality with high dynamic range. Advanced LED local dimming
in 512 individually-controlled zones shines light only when and where it is required. The Predator
X35 delivers a broader, more deeply saturated color gamut covering 90 percent of the DCI-P3
color standard, and a luminance range several times greater than that of traditional dynamic
range monitors. The fast 4 ms response time and high 200 Hz refresh rate combined with NVIDIA
G-SYNC makes gameplay smooth and life-like with no tearing or visual artifacts.
Outfitted with Predator GameView, there are eight pre-set display modes to optimize visuals for
different types of action. In addition to Standard, ECO, Graphic and Movie, there are three special
game modes, including Action, Racing and Sports, which can be easily accessed through a hotkey
or the On-Screen Display (OSD) menu. Gamers can also define their own custom profile and
program each mode according to their preferences.
Acer BlueLightShield™ technology lets customers reduce blue light emissions by selecting from four
different filter settings via the OSD menu. The premium VA panel enables wide viewing angles up
to 178-degrees horizontally and vertically. In addition, Dark Boost technology allows fine details
to be seen in dimly lit environments

The Predator X35 display will be available in Q1 2018.

I just waiting for official info from Asus the same time availabe or other.


----------



## ibb27

VA panel? That's not so good... I was hoping for IPS, and with FALD blacks can be much better, so I have to wait for reviews then...


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> VA panel? That's not so good... I was hoping for IPS, and with FALD blacks can be much better, so I have to wait for reviews then...


Ihaved asus pg348q ips and black light bleeding its terrible on ips so i prefer Va its much better.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Ihaved asus pg348q ips and black light bleeding its terrible on ips so i prefer Va its much better.


PG348Q has terrible old panel, the same that was used since first curved 3440x1440 displays. This info is widely available, so you bought this garbage willingly, so don't complain on the technology in general. Newer 1900R panels are much better. VA has way too many issues in desktop display environment, it is good for TVs but thats it. IPS with FALD is the second best thing after OLED, the biggest flaw of IPS is removed thanks to it (contrast, black level, black uniformity). And OLEDs are apparently not coming to desktop displays. Won't even mention abominations like TN or AUO's AHVA, what is going on with quality of displays with this panel is just beyond ridiculous. And TN... My brother bought TN a month ago. You either sit in dead center of the screen or it is yellow.


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Ihaved asus pg348q ips and black light bleeding its terrible on ips so i prefer Va its much better.


I know, but PG348Q don't have FALD. IPS panel with FALD will be much better. VA panels have color shifting effect (aka black crush), on some panels is clearly visible and is really bad.


----------



## jamov

Is there any reason to believe PG35VQ will use different panel than X35? I was hoping for it to have an IPS panel.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Is there any reason to believe PG35VQ will use different panel than X35? I was hoping for it to have an IPS panel.


Both are confirmed to use AUO's VA. For IPS you would probably have to wait until LG makes FALD displays.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Both are confirmed to use AUO's VA. For IPS you would probably have to wait until LG makes FALD displays.


I think there is a preconceived notion here of "better" that is slightly outdated.

True, IPS panels were largely better in the last generation of monitors, and this was mainly for two reasons: better viewing angles and more vibrant colors. VA panels were not as vibrant, prone to color shift, and in some cases exhibited black crush.

However one thing that is very important to remember, and is probably the reason why VA was chosen for this new wave of HDR displays, is the naturally higher contrast ratio of VA. And one thing IPS owners tend to neglect, (unless you were extremely lucky) is IPS glow, which is not easily rectified, even with FALD. And as for the color vibrancy argument, as has been stated by those who have seen the 35's, the implementation of Quantum dot tech has essentially removed that gap; VA tech w/ quantum dot is giving the same vibrancy as IPS.

The only remaining issue of VA that I could see not being alleviated by the new tech of these HDR monitors is ghosting. How much ghosting affects people is subjective much like IPS glow; and as of right now we don't know if these monitors will have much ghosting at all. As for me, IPS glow is unacceptable; if any time dark content is displayed, I'm bombarded by orange puke, I know IPS as of now, is not for me. VA is a more appropriate tech for HDR: better black levels, better contrast, and most of its flaws will be alleviated by FALD. Ghosting: I am fairly confident this will fall into the acceptable to nonexistent range, especially with these being flagship. Viewing angles: just watch YouTube videos of the monitor, from what I could tell and from NordicHardware's impression, viewing angles were excellent.

IPS is great, but I think VA will ultimately be better for HDR, at least until more refined IPS tech comes at a decent price tag. And no way I am waiting an additional half year or longer for that to roll around.


----------



## Jbravo33

lets not forgot the return ratio of ips to va probably 10:1. there have been some who have returned over 20 ips panels which is comedy to me but as far as these companies are concerned whats the amount of money they lost because of that? id never make that type of panel again. safer for va with HDR not sure it will be that far off from an ips.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> I know, but PG348Q don't have FALD. IPS panel with FALD will be much better. VA panels have color shifting effect (aka black crush), on some panels is clearly visible and is really bad.


You see ips with Fald ? or Va with Fald ? i think no so dont tellme which is better , we will see in tests , and rly you think asus or acer dont take be better panels to new monitors ? , both take AMVA+ which combines the advantages of ips and tn.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> You see ips with Fald ? or Va with Fald ? i think no so dont tellme which is better , we will see in tests , and rly you think asus or acer dont take be better panels to new monitors ? , both take AMVA+ which combines the advantages of ips and tn.


No, AMVA+ does not combine the advantages of IPS and TN.









The advantage of TN is that it is very fast and cheap, AMVA+ is not very fast or particularly cheap but it has a great black level for excellent contrast. The only way it is more like TN is that it has some color and contrast shift when viewed from an angle. In every way besides contrast AMVA+ is inferior to the newer IPS technologies, some transitions are still too slow and the color shift and loss of contrast with viewing angle is real. It is much improved from past VA techs but IPS has been improving too, albeit less significantly.

Contrast is very significant when judging display quality so these downsides might be worth it but VA *does not* combine the advantages of IPS and TN. It is more like it improves contrast compared to IPS while being only a bit slower and gaining less significant versions of the _disadvantages_ of TN.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> No, AMVA+ does not combine the advantages of IPS and TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage of TN is that it is very fast and cheap, AMVA+ is not very fast or particularly cheap but it has a great black level for excellent contrast. The only way it is more like TN is that it has some color and contrast shift when viewed from an angle. In every way besides contrast AMVA+ is inferior to the newer IPS technologies, some transitions are still too slow and the color shift and loss of contrast with viewing angle is real. It is much improved from past VA techs but IPS has been improving too, albeit less significantly.
> 
> Contrast is very significant when judging display quality so these downsides might be worth it but VA *does not* combine the advantages of IPS and TN. It is more like it improves contrast compared to IPS while being only a bit slower and gaining less significant versions of the _disadvantages_ of TN.


Read what are the panels VA or AMVA+.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Read what are the panels VA or AMVA+.


Huh? I am quite familiar with the structure of the various liquid crystal display technologies, how the pixels work, and the advantages and disadvantages of the technologies.


AMVA+ is a lot better than the old MVA but at the same time you can tell they are using essentially the same method VA panels have always used. Do you have some source or fact that would explain why you think AMVA+ combines the benefits of both TN and IPS?

The only benefit of TN is speed (and price). The best AMVA+ panels are _slower_ than the best IPS panels. Neither TN or IPS have very good blacks and that is the big benefit of AMVA+ over IPS. Combined benefits?


----------



## twitchyzero

are there stats out there that prove AuO have more dud panels than LG?

#lottery


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Huh? I am quite familiar with the structure of the various liquid display technologies, how the pixels work, and the advantages and disadvantages of the technologies.
> 
> 
> AMVA+ is a lot better then the old MVA but at the same time you can tell they are using essentially the same method VA panels have always used. Do you have some source or fact that would explain why you think AMVA+ combines the benefits of both TN and IPS?
> 
> The only benefit of TN is speed (and price). The best AMVA+ panels are _slower_ than the best IPS panels. Neither TN or IPS have very good blacks and that is the big benefit of AMVA+ over IPS. Combined benefits?


VA panels were created solely to combine the advantages of IPS and TN, or to eliminate defects on every page dedicated to monitors that they write, I know TN is faster than IPS / VA but has terrible color rendering and poor viewing angles. IPS has good color rendering and good angles , but terrible BLB but it's slower than TN, VA has some weaker color rendering from IPS but better than TN and has no BLB and is no slower than IPS.
Of these three I choose new VA panels.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> VA panels were created solely to combine the advantages of IPS and TN, or to eliminate defects on every page dedicated to monitors that they write, I know TN is faster than IPS / VA but has terrible color rendering and poor viewing angles. IPS has good color rendering and good angles , but terrible BLB but it's slower than TN, VA has some weaker color rendering from IPS but better than TN and has no BLB and is no slower than IPS.
> Of these three I choose new VA panels.


So it gains some of the weaknesses of TN in exchange for better contrast than IPS? That is basically what I said, isn't it? There are no _benefits_ of TN in that description.

I would argue that transition times are still slightly slower, only for low contrast transitions now with a great overdrive because overdrive doesn't work as well for those. It is great to see it become a minor issue between the two panel technologies, it used to be that the worst transitions were 50ms on "8ms" VA panels, now a AMVA+ panel with a good overdrive implementation would probably be better than an IPS panel with only a mediocre overdrive. Still transition times, especially low contrast ones, are a (minor) weakness of MVA, like all of MVA's weaknesses.

It is a good technology in that sense, great contrast with only minor weaknesses across all the other major areas.

Personally the very slight color shimmer as you move your head when doing close up work drives me crazy, MVA is great for TVs that you view from reasonably far away but oddly distracting when used as a monitor. Nothing as bad as a TN, which many people are fine with, so they are totally usable but I would rather have an IPS with a good FALD than an AMVA+, even with the offensive glow. To each their own.









Now I think OLED or QLED pixels (not backlight) is a must have ASAP, even AMVA+ doesn't have low enough blacks and O/QLED has none of AMVA's weaknesses (though they do have new ones of their own).


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> So it gains some of the weaknesses of TN in exchange for better contrast than IPS? That is basically what I said, isn't it? There are no _benefits_ of TN in that description.
> 
> I would argue that transition times are still slightly slower, only for low contrast transitions now with a great overdrive because overdrive doesn't work as well for those. It is great to see it become a minor issue between the two panel technologies, it used to be that the worst transitions were 50ms on "8ms" VA panels, now a AMVA+ panel with a good overdrive implementation would probably be better than an IPS panel with only a mediocre overdrive. Still transition times, especially low contrast ones, are a (minor) weakness of MVA, like all of MVA's weaknesses.
> 
> It is a good technology in that sense, great contrast with only minor weaknesses across all the other major areas.
> 
> Personally the very slight color shimmer as you move your head when doing close up work drives me crazy, MVA is great for TVs that you view from reasonably far away but oddly distracting when used as a monitor. Nothing as bad as a TN, which many people are fine with, so they are totally usable but I would rather have an IPS with a good FALD than an AMVA+, even with the offensive glow. To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think OLED or QLED pixels (not backlight) is a must have ASAP, even AMVA+ doesn't have low enough blacks and O/QLED has none of AMVA's weaknesses (though they do have new ones of their own).


They do not gain any TN weaknesses, they only eliminate them, the new AMVA + are at least as fast as IPS, they have good color reproduction, good viewing angles, and do not have terrible BLB as ips, and for HDR monitors, AMVA + panels are better than ips because they have a better contrast.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> the new AMVA + are at least as fast as IPS


They absolutely are not.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> They absolutely are not.


Acer x35 Va 4ms / Acer x35 on IPS propably the same 4ms ...


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> They do not gain any TN weaknesses, they only eliminate them


I am lost as to what you are arguing. You cannot eliminate weaknesses you do not have. There are no TN _advantages_ to MVA. Its only similarities to TN, as compared to IPS, are problems, not advantages.

You could argue that AMVA+ is simply better than IPS if you want but to claim that it combines the _advantages_ of TN with IPS is nonsense.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> Acer x35 Va 4ms / Acer x35 on IPS propably the same 4ms ...


Some transitions are very slow still, way over 4ms. You are just going to believe the manufactures 4ms = 4ms without testing it? What about 0% to 50% white, are you positive that transition doesn't take 15ms?

AOC AGON AG352UCG
This is a 2017 100 Hz "4ms" AMVA Panel:


Acer Predator XB270HU
This is my 2015 144 Hz "4ms" IPS Panel:


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I am lost as to what you are arguing. You cannot eliminate weaknesses you do not have. There are no TN _advantages_ to MVA. Its only similarities to TN, as compared to IPS, are problems, not advantages.
> 
> You could argue that AMVA+ simply better than IPS if you want but to claim that it combines the _advantages_ of TN with IPS is nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some transitions are very slow still, way over 4ms. You are just going to believe the manufactures 4ms = 4ms without testing it? What about 0% to 50% white, are you positive that transition doesn't take 15ms?


That's right
But IPS also have their weaknesses terrible BLB, Va is not there, VA have good contrast better then ips better for HDR, little weaker color reproduction, good angles of vision, at least they are as fast as IPS I do not go into details if the manufacturer writes that 4ms to him believe it.
There is no ideal solution, each panel has its advantages and disadvantages, not accidentally Acer and Asus have chosen VA under the new monitors z HDR.
I prefer new Va with good contrast under HDR, good viewing angles, slightly weaker colors but without BLB, than IPS with lower contrast + BLB and slightly better colors + same viewing angles and same speed.

Do you show me pictures of two different panels? I do not know i do not go into details maybe i IPS are a little faster, but it still does not change the fact that choose Va with good contrast and without BLB than a bit faster ips if you only care about speed then buy TN.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> I do not go into details if the manufacturer writes that 4ms to him believe it.


Yeah, don't.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> not accidentally Acer and Asus have chosen VA under the new monitors z HDR.


Because you'd need FALD for ultrawide IPS with HDR. That would skyrocket price over the roof. Not because VA is better than IPS. Each has its pros and cons.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Because you'd need FALD for ultrawide IPS with HDR. That would skyrocket price over the roof. Not because VA is better than IPS. Each has its pros and cons.


lol what....


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> That's right
> But IPS also have their weaknesses terrible BLB


Backlight bleed is solely the end manufacturer and how they place the panel inside the chassis. BLB has nothing at all to do with the IPS type panel itself. Typically you see more bleed problems with IPS panels because they cost more for the panel so the manufacturer cuts corners elsewhere.

What IPS does have is glow. Which is completely different than BLB but many people cant seem to comprehend the difference no matter how many times it is explained. Some types of IPS have worse glow than others as well.


----------



## Asmodian

IPS glow can also be mitigated by a extra polarizing film, but this reduces the brightness (increases cost and energy use for the same brightness).


----------



## Blejd

I see that I hit some IPS fanboys: D


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Backlight bleed is solely the end manufacturer and how they place the panel inside the chassis. BLB has nothing at all to do with the IPS type panel itself.


Is that true though? VA blocks more light than IPS, so I would think BLB would be less apparent on the former.


----------



## Krzych04650

There is really no arguing on IPS vs VA for a desktop display, especially for 21:9 and especially 34-38". Response time is causing issues in games, text sharpness and clarity is really poor on VA and this is essential thing for a desktop display (something that is not given enough attention by people, this is the first thing you see after switching from IPS to VA and it strikes hard), viewing angles are also an issue for a screen this wide, this is not 23" 16:9 screen, here viewing angles just matter.

Low contrast, poor blacks and glow are really the issues for IPS and I would love to get something without those issues and with comparable quality everywhere else at the same time, but VA is just not doing this, not in a desktop display environment. For TV I am choosing VA like 9 out of 10 times, but desktop is much different. 99% of time the strengths of IPS are much more important than those of VA. Show me one professional grade VA display.

We need OLED. Which also has flaws, but they are nothing compared to what it is offering. But it is not coming to desktop displays. So we are still left with flawed technologies and a lot of compromises to make while buying a display. FALD is not the ultimate solution either and it also needs to be implemented properly, and what kind of implementation manufacturers like Acer or Asus can do... Displays is by far not a thing they are good at.

Generally a loooooooong way to go, not expecting much in near future.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> There is really no arguing on IPS vs VA for a desktop display, especially for 21:9 and especially 34-38". Response time is causing issues in games, text sharpness and clarity is really poor on VA and this is essential thing for a desktop display (something that is not given enough attention by people, this is the first thing you see after switching from IPS to VA and it strikes hard), viewing angles are also an issue for a screen this wide, this is not 23" 16:9 screen, here viewing angles just matter.
> 
> Low contrast, poor blacks and glow are really the issues for IPS and I would love to get something without those issues and with comparable quality everywhere else at the same time, but VA is just not doing this, not in a desktop display environment. For TV I am choosing VA like 9 out of 10 times, but desktop is much different. 99% of time the strengths of IPS are much more important than those of VA. Show me one professional grade VA display.
> 
> We need OLED. Which also has flaws, but they are nothing compared to what it is offering. But it is not coming to desktop displays. So we are still left with flawed technologies and a lot of compromises to make while buying a display. FALD is not the ultimate solution either and it also needs to be implemented properly, and what kind of implementation manufacturers like Acer or Asus can do... Displays is by far not a thing they are good at.
> 
> Generally a loooooooong way to go, not expecting much in near future.


Ehhh, again, I don't know if this argument is still holding true. VA response times have improved drastically and if they continue to do so the ghosting may be barely noticeable. And since the new tech being pushed is HDR, I expect to see even more improvements in VA tech. Why? Because IPS, at this point, simply won't cut it. Contrast is bad, blacks are weak, and this is compounded even more by the fact that IPS glow is an intrinsic drawback of IPS tech. Trust me I've run through a few monitors and yes the color shift on VA is not pleasing, but if I'm in the moment in a game or movie that is largely a non issue. I went through quite a few IPS monitors, expensive monitors, and IPS glow on the other hand, I could never become acclimatized to. It made the already subpar backs even worse, contrast is basically shot in all corners. Viewing angles, sure, are great with ips, but you're not moving much when using a desktop anyway. And, with these new 35 inch HDR monitors, all videos I saw demonstrating the Asus or Acer, from what I could tell, it seemed as if the viewing angles were actually quite good.

Bottom line too, IPS does not have the baseline contrast for HDR. Color superiority and accuracy in IPS displays when compared to VA will largely be diminished as well with the implementation of quantum dots. The argument that IPS is better, I would have agreed with to an extent in the past, but many of the drawbacks of VA are improving; whereas IPS glow is still a major problem, contrast is still poor, and blacks still leave much to be desired. The line between better and worse with monitor display tech is blurring; and like many have said, until OLED/QLED arrive, I think HDR VA will be the way to go.


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> There is really no arguing on IPS vs VA for a desktop display, especially for 21:9 and especially 34-38". Response time is causing issues in games, text sharpness and clarity is really poor on VA and this is essential thing for a desktop display (something that is not given enough attention by people, this is the first thing you see after switching from IPS to VA and it strikes hard), viewing angles are also an issue for a screen this wide, this is not 23" 16:9 screen, here viewing angles just matter.
> 
> Low contrast, poor blacks and glow are really the issues for IPS and I would love to get something without those issues and with comparable quality everywhere else at the same time, but VA is just not doing this, not in a desktop display environment. For TV I am choosing VA like 9 out of 10 times, but desktop is much different. 99% of time the strengths of IPS are much more important than those of VA. Show me one professional grade VA display.
> 
> We need OLED. Which also has flaws, but they are nothing compared to what it is offering. But it is not coming to desktop displays. So we are still left with flawed technologies and a lot of compromises to make while buying a display. FALD is not the ultimate solution either and it also needs to be implemented properly, and what kind of implementation manufacturers like Acer or Asus can do... Displays is by far not a thing they are good at.
> 
> Generally a loooooooong way to go, not expecting much in near future.


I would have agreed until I tested this new Samsung CF791 with quantum dot technology. Colors are like IPS but with better blacks. Even the viewing angles are good if you sit normal behind pc. I also tested the Asus alternative without QD and it was bad, so id say QD is a big deal.

As a decade of IPS user im not missing it at all and will continue to buy these high quality VA panels unless OLED can sway me but I doubt it as it has burn-in issues and not covered under warranty.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> I see that I hit some IPS fanboys: D


Honestly, we try to be constructive while it is you who act like VA fanboy. We have nothing against both screens. We just know both have pros and cons and none is scrictly better than other. Depends on user and manufacturer.

Chill out mate.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Honestly, we try to be constructive while it is you who act like VA fanboy. We have nothing against both screens. We just know both have pros and cons and none is scrictly better than other. Depends on user and manufacturer.
> 
> Chill out mate.


I also try to be constructive and that each panel has its advantages and disadvantages too, I just wrote that under HDR I prefer VA.

cheers.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Is that true though? VA blocks more light than IPS, so I would think BLB would be less apparent on the former.


This also means that it takes less light bleeding around the panel edges to be visible as BLB. The light bleeding isn't through the pixels (this is the problem) so what kind they are is not important.


----------



## twitchyzero

i have an RGB OLED that is 5% smaller in size than an IPS with 4x the resolution (side-by-side)
if I had to pick one for use on a PC (browsing, editing, gaming) ...it'd be the IPS


----------



## stylie310

I switched from the OMEN X 35 to the Asus ROG PG348Q, and you could not pay me enough to switch back to VA for the desktop. Every time you scrolled text on it, the letters would flash a white outline around the letters while scrolling. It was horrible. Edges around objects in games would flash if you moved your mouse back and forth. As far a IPS glow, the only noticeable area is an subtle amber glow in the upper left hand corner, and that's where I have my afterburner info, so it's pretty much a non issue. Unless AUO performs a freakin miracle, I just don't see how VA is going to work out. Pretty sure all their panels up to this point on the ultrawides have been recalled.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stylie310*
> 
> I switched from the OMEN X 35 to the Asus ROG PG348Q, and you could not pay me enough to switch back to VA for the desktop. Every time you scrolled text on it, the letters would flash a white outline around the letters while scrolling. It was horrible. Edges around objects in games would flash if you moved your mouse back and forth. As far a IPS glow, the only noticeable area is an subtle amber glow in the upper left hand corner, and that's where I have my afterburner info, so it's pretty much a non issue. Unless AUO performs a freakin miracle, I just don't see how VA is going to work out. Pretty sure all their panels up to this point on the ultrawides have been recalled.


I had the PG348q, lovely monitor, great colors, good times... until I put on SOMA and couldn't see any of the corners. In fact about 20 percent of the screen was puke orange not "subtle amber". But see therein lies the fault of making these "this tech is better" arguments. The flaws of these monitors and how acceptable they are is a subjective matter. I went through theee Pg348q and while the BLB was there but tolerable (still 1000+ monitor there shouldn't be any BLB), I could never get over the intrinsic flaw of IPS, the glow. It absolutely destroyed immersion in ANY medium that had darker scenes or content, which include the vast majority of games and film. And for 1300 dollars to have dark content destroyed? No thank you. And again older VA screens were certainly atrocious, and left much to be desired. But from all previews and early accounts of the 35vq and X35, I've heard nothing but good. Viewing angles look better, colors are apparently great, and although these tech channels/groups didn't have hours to test the monitor, I have yet to hear of any ghosting issues. Since I've gone through countless returns of IPS monitors, I don't mind diving in head first on these beastly displays and being the guinea pig. I can always return it if it's not up to snuff ?.


----------



## Asmodian

It is funny how we tend to fixate on the last problem that bothered us, or the last major improvement we noticed, often without even noticing the upside or downside in either case.









Never assume a display technology is always bad, some benefit might be worth the downsides if the first is important enough and the second minor enough.
Never assume a particular technology is always good. Manufactures can and do screw up any display technology.

I still demo TNs from time to time as manufacturers claim to have made better TN panels (and reviewers agree). So far they haven't been better enough but we can still hope.

IPS glow is not good, on panels with both BLB and IPS glow the experiance can be terrible. Also if you want a very bright or large display the glow can be overwhelming even without noticeable BLB. This is a viewing angle problem for IPS, they should all use the extra polarizing film but that causes cost to go up even more and IPS is already the hardest to manufacture.

MVA color shift is not good, I have yet to experiance an MVA panel that didn't have visible color shift/shimmer with even very slight head movement. It isn't huge and everything always looks basically the same color but you can notice the change as you move which I find oddly distracting, certainly immersion breaking. Not as bad as TN but also different.

MVA's slow response times are still very slow. In the newest displays I could find reviews of transitions from black to even 40% brightness take 3 frames (at 100 Hz) before the pixel is even at 20% brightness, then another entire frame to hit 40%. That is 4 frames before the correct brightness is displayed. This causes odd "lag" with shadows; as you move an image into a shadow the front squishes a little as the update lags behind the brighter regions of the image. Not unplayable but it is a negative that bothers me.

Maybe this new MVA panel will have mitigated the negatives even more and the contrast is definitely worth some compromises in other areas. As always we will have to wait for the display itself.


----------



## unkletom

I think AU optronics took too much on their plate than they can handle with these panel\specs.

If it was doable LG and Samsung would've done it first yet nothing like it on their roadmap. I'd expect Q3 2018 for this monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I had the PG348q, lovely monitor, great colors, good times... until I put on SOMA and couldn't see any of the corners. In fact about 20 percent of the screen was puke orange not "subtle amber". But see therein lies the fault of making these "this tech is better" arguments. The flaws of these monitors and how acceptable they are is a subjective matter. I went through theee Pg348q and while the BLB was there but tolerable (still 1000+ monitor there shouldn't be any BLB), I could never get over the intrinsic flaw of IPS, the glow. It absolutely destroyed immersion in ANY medium that had darker scenes or content, which include the vast majority of games and film. And for 1300 dollars to have dark content destroyed? No thank you. And again older VA screens were certainly atrocious, and left much to be desired. But from all previews and early accounts of the 35vq and X35, I've heard nothing but good. Viewing angles look better, colors are apparently great, and although these tech channels/groups didn't have hours to test the monitor, I have yet to hear of any ghosting issues. Since I've gone through countless returns of IPS monitors, I don't mind diving in head first on these beastly displays and being the guinea pig. I can always return it if it's not up to snuff ?.


Sounds like you need to join the OLED master race!

Every LCD tech has massive problems for me:

IPS Glow
VA black motion smear
TN horrid contrast and shift

Not sure why people are so excited about this monitor, the motion smear will be quite incredible. 200 Hz is pointless on a VA panel.

I'm holding on to me god-like image quality C7 until the 2019 120 Hz OLEDs.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds like you need to join the OLED master race!
> 
> Every LCD tech has massive problems for me:
> 
> IPS Glow
> VA black motion smear
> TN horrid contrast and shift
> 
> Not sure why people are so excited about this monitor, the motion smear will be quite incredible. 200 Hz is pointless on a VA panel.
> 
> I'm holding on to me god-like image quality C7 until the 2019 120 Hz OLEDs.


Well I think these displays will be nothing to scoff at, but at the same time I know OLED as of now is the best of the best. I'd love to join, but two issues:

1) Twice the price of admission when compared to these monitors.
2) I love high refresh rates; when I first made the jump to a high refresh rate display it was almost as dramatic as jumping up in resolution in terms of enjoyability.

I will inevitably get OLED though; be nice to see how consoles and HDR look on a god-like display. Question did the newest line of LG correct the burn-in issue? I heard the pixels had some automatic shutoff mechanic?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I had the PG348q, lovely monitor, great colors, good times... until I put on SOMA and couldn't see any of the corners. In fact about 20 percent of the screen was puke orange not "subtle amber". But see therein lies the fault of making these "this tech is better" arguments. The flaws of these monitors and how acceptable they are is a subjective matter. I went through theee Pg348q and while the BLB was there but tolerable (still 1000+ monitor there shouldn't be any BLB), I could never get over the intrinsic flaw of IPS, the glow. It absolutely destroyed immersion in ANY medium that had darker scenes or content, which include the vast majority of games and film. And for 1300 dollars to have dark content destroyed? No thank you. And again older VA screens were certainly atrocious, and left much to be desired. But from all previews and early accounts of the 35vq and X35, I've heard nothing but good. Viewing angles look better, colors are apparently great, and although these tech channels/groups didn't have hours to test the monitor, I have yet to hear of any ghosting issues. Since I've gone through countless returns of IPS monitors, I don't mind diving in head first on these beastly displays and being the guinea pig. I can always return it if it's not up to snuff ?.


Also I had pg348q and the colors were very nice, but unfortunately in the monitor with 1k $ + such a terrible BLB is unacceptable, in every dark scene I had 4 bulbs on the corners, I will not go back to the IPS.


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds like you need to join the OLED master race!
> 
> Every LCD tech has massive problems for me:
> 
> IPS Glow
> VA black motion smear
> TN horrid contrast and shift
> 
> Not sure why people are so excited about this monitor, the motion smear will be quite incredible. 200 Hz is pointless on a VA panel.
> 
> I'm holding on to me god-like image quality C7 until the 2019 120 Hz OLEDs.


Oled are good at TV, there is no good monitor for gamers yet, this is a question of the future.
And I wait for that too


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds like you need to join the OLED master race!
> 
> Every LCD tech has massive problems for me:
> 
> IPS Glow
> VA black motion smear
> TN horrid contrast and shift
> 
> Not sure why people are so excited about this monitor, the motion smear will be quite incredible. 200 Hz is pointless on a VA panel.
> 
> I'm holding on to me god-like image quality C7 until the 2019 120 Hz OLEDs.


I'm holding on to hope that LG figures out how to make OLED work on the desktop and we see an ultrawide OLED monitor from them before 2020


----------



## BESTHARDWARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds like you need to join the OLED master race!
> 
> Every LCD tech has massive problems for me:
> 
> IPS Glow
> VA black motion smear
> TN horrid contrast and shift


No display technology is perfect, and OLED's problems are worse than those of IPS & VA & TN. OLED has problems with burn-in, and with its organic components dying out, both of which make buying an OLED display a rip off & waste of money.

The real display master race is QLED: not the fake QLED that is out now, but the real QLED that is coming later, the one for which Samsung deliberately skipped over OLED, because the real QLED is way better than OLED.


----------



## Blaze051806

shut up and take my money!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BESTHARDWARE*
> 
> No display technology is perfect, and OLED's problems are worse than those of IPS & VA & TN. OLED has problems with burn-in, and with its organic components dying out, both of which make buying an OLED display a rip off & waste of money.
> 
> The real display master race is QLED: not the fake QLED that is out now, but the real QLED that is coming later, the one for which Samsung deliberately skipped over OLED, because the real QLED is way better than OLED.


Tell us more about this real QLED, perhaps with some sources and maybe examples? Thanks in advance


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BESTHARDWARE*
> 
> No display technology is perfect, and OLED's problems are worse than those of IPS & VA & TN. OLED has problems with burn-in, and with its organic components dying out, both of which make buying an OLED display a rip off & waste of money.
> 
> The real display master race is QLED: not the fake QLED that is out now, but the real QLED that is coming later, the one for which Samsung deliberately skipped over OLED, because the real QLED is way better than OLED.


LOL, nice try.









You sound like one of the paid Samsung trolls. OLED absolutely wrecks the crap Samsung puts out, they are in total panic mode. LG has many years head start on the high end market. The only reason Samsung has even gone down the path of "real" QLED (thanks ******ed Samsung marketing) is because Samsung realized how much superior OLED is to their LCD garbage. Real "QLED" versus "fake" QLED is still many years away from being on shelves. LG has completely taken over the high end market.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the paid Samsung trolls. OLED absolutely wrecks the crap Samsung puts out, they are in total panic mode. LG has many years head start on the high end market. The only reason Samsung has even gone down the path of "real" QLED (thanks ******ed Samsung marketing) is because Samsung realized how much superior OLED is to their LCD garbage. Real "QLED" versus "fake" QLED is still many years away from being on shelves. LG has completely taken over the high end market.


Man for LCD the QLED stuff Samsung makes looks very good. I asked a lot of people at BestBuy to see which is better and they could not tell. The Samsung QLED is more likely to come to PC than OLED from LG.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man for LCD the QLED stuff Samsung makes looks very good. I asked a lot of people at BestBuy to see which is better and they could not tell. The Samsung QLED is more likely to come to PC than OLED from LG.


Of course it looked good in a brightly lit shop. Take both TVs home and compare the performance and the difference will be massive.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Of course it looked good in a brightly lit shop. Take both TVs home and compare the performance and the difference will be massive.


Is that not worse for most TVs? Its not like we never seen OLED screen before. Most have it on phones.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BESTHARDWARE*
> 
> No display technology is perfect, and OLED's problems are worse than those of IPS & VA & TN. OLED has problems with burn-in, and with its organic components dying out, both of which make buying an OLED display a rip off & waste of money.
> 
> The real display master race is QLED: not the fake QLED that is out now, but the real QLED that is coming later, the one for which Samsung deliberately skipped over OLED, because the real QLED is way better than OLED.


Nice drugs there, dude. Pass me contact to your dealer on priv







.

Seriously mate, burn in in new OLED TVs was fixed like- 2 years ago?

And QLED? Seriously? Please read little more about how big fail QLED is and don't belive that Samsung bullcrap about it. They are just too stubborn to admit OLED is superior.

OLED 120 Hz TV can't come soon enough....


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the paid Samsung trolls. OLED absolutely wrecks the crap Samsung puts out, they are in total panic mode. LG has many years head start on the high end market. The only reason Samsung has even gone down the path of "real" QLED (thanks ******ed Samsung marketing) is because Samsung realized how much superior OLED is to their LCD garbage. Real "QLED" versus "fake" QLED is still many years away from being on shelves. LG has completely taken over the high end market.


What is "real" QLED? I know how OLED works and how the current QLED works, but what is this superior QLED and has there been a prototype? I'm genuinely curious how this future QLED is supposed to compare to the OLED king. (Can't wait to buy a new OLED this black Friday)


----------



## leonman44

That display seems fantastic , I hope it wont have any problems like all gaming AU Optronics panels have









What I really cant understand is how you will be able to drive 3440x1440 up to 200fps , sure its a future proof display that you can keep for 8 years but still I cant drive my 1080p 180hz to 180fps with a max oced 980ti.... a 1080ti on this monster wont even do anything....









And lets be honest these guys cant make a proper lcd panel , will they succeed in the oled tech?


----------



## Asmodian

Samsung's QLED is IPS or MVA with a better backlight, nice but not like OLED or real QLED.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What is "real" QLED? I know how OLED works and how the current QLED works, but what is this superior QLED and has there been a prototype? I'm genuinely curious how this future QLED is supposed to compare to the OLED king. (Can't wait to buy a new OLED this black Friday)


"Real" QLED is very similar to OLED but the material of the components is not an organic molecule, instead they are semiconductor nanocrystals.

One expected advantage of QLED v.s. OLED is longer longevity, assuming the technology develops as expected. Another is an even wider gamut, because the color produced by QLEDs is based on their dot size, not their chemistry. They might be easier to manufacture and if their size is very precisely controlled they can generate very pure (saturated) colors which allows for very wide color spaces like BT.2020. Of course they also have trouble with blue (the dots need to be very small to generate blue).









Honestly, I am not sure we can decide which is better right now. QLED isn't ready for displays yet and OLED has been getting better and better.

"Fake" QLED is an extra film in the backlight that increases the color purity of the primaries (allowing a wider gamut) but is effectively just a cheaper way of getting a bright wide gamut backlight for a normal IPS or MVA LCD. Good but nothing like OLED or real QLED.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Samsung's QLED is IPS or MVA with a better backlight, nice but not like OLED or real QLED.
> "Real" QLED is very similar to OLED but the material of the components is not an organic molecule, instead they are semiconductor nanocrystals.
> 
> One expected advantage of QLED v.s. OLED is longer longevity, assuming the technology develops as expected. Another is an even wider gamut, because the color produced by QLEDs is based on their dot size, not their chemistry. They might be easier to manufacture and if their size is very precisely controlled they can generate very pure (saturated) colors which allows for very wide color spaces like BT.2020. Of course they also have trouble with blue (the dots need to be very small to generate blue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am not sure we can decide which is better right now. QLED isn't ready for displays yet and OLED has been getting better and better.
> 
> "Fake" QLED is an extra film in the backlight that increases the color purity of the primaries (allowing a wider gamut) but is effectively just a cheaper way of getting a bright wide gamut backlight for a normal IPS or MVA LCD. Good but nothing like OLED or real QLED.


Thanks for explanation, repped


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Samsung's QLED is IPS or MVA with a better backlight, nice but not like OLED or real QLED.
> "Real" QLED is very similar to OLED but the material of the components is not an organic molecule, instead they are semiconductor nanocrystals.
> 
> One expected advantage of QLED v.s. OLED is longer longevity, assuming the technology develops as expected. Another is an even wider gamut, because the color produced by QLEDs is based on their dot size, not their chemistry. They might be easier to manufacture and if their size is very precisely controlled they can generate very pure (saturated) colors which allows for very wide color spaces like BT.2020. Of course they also have trouble with blue (the dots need to be very small to generate blue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am not sure we can decide which is better right now. QLED isn't ready for displays yet and OLED has been getting better and better.
> 
> "Fake" QLED is an extra film in the backlight that increases the color purity of the primaries (allowing a wider gamut) but is effectively just a cheaper way of getting a bright wide gamut backlight for a normal IPS or MVA LCD. Good but nothing like OLED or real QLED.


Very enlightening. So do any OLED's support BT.2020/Rec.2020 color gamut standard fully? Until they do, UHD standard is still going to be out of reach, making good old aging HD standard THE standard for a while.

It's kind of odd that we now can get HDR, but not Rec.2020 gamut... Then again, I am quite out-dates on this topic - have not visited AVS Forums in ages!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Very enlightening. So do any OLED's support BT.2020/Rec.2020 color gamut standard fully? Until they do, UHD standard is still going to be out of reach, making good old aging HD standard THE standard for a while.
> 
> It's kind of odd that we now can get HDR, but not Rec.2020 gamut... Then again, I am quite out-dates on this topic - have not visited AVS Forums in ages!


No, nothing supports BT.2020 yet, nothing has been mastered in BT.2020 yet; even studios do not have displays that can do BT.2020.

BT.2020 is a ridiculously wide gamut, the widest we actually have now is DCI-P3 which is what movie theaters have used for a long time, and is what the best HDR TVs currently do (my LG OLED C7P is almost perfect DCI-P3). When BT.2020 was selected it was understood that nothing would be able to actually display it so the standard includes how to map BT.2020 to the gamut the display actually supports.

This means that current BT.2020 content will look pretty much the same even on a future TV that supports more of BT.2020 because everything being mastered now is meant to be mapped into DCI-P3 (or smaller). It will probably be quite a while before we get a display that actually covers most of BT.2020, if ever.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Does anyone know of any upcoming, major tech events/conferences after IFA? I just want to know when we may possibly hear more about future display tech, including the pg35vq and acer X35.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Does anyone know of any upcoming, major tech events/conferences after IFA? I just want to know when we may possibly hear more about future display tech, including the pg35vq and acer X35.


CES 2018?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well the Acer X35 has been confirmed for Q1 2018 and since this one uses the same panel, I'd expect it to follow suit.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well the Acer X35 has been confirmed for Q1 2018 and since this one uses the same panel, I'd expect it to follow suit.


Lol at no mention of price.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Lol at no mention of price.


1500-2000.


----------



## besthijacker

It's a year of delays for everything.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well the Acer X35 has been confirmed for Q1 2018 and since this one uses the same panel, I'd expect it to follow suit.


Well interestingly enough, several of the tech reporters at IFA, after speaking directly with Acer reps, said it would be late 2017. I think Tech Chap and PC Centric were the two who spoke with Acer. Both of them confirmed the exact same release window, and this was even in light of the official announcement of Q1 2018 by Acer; this falls into the same window Nvidia announced initially, Q4 2017. So I am hoping we get some Holdiay releases for these guys. Makes the most sense fiscally for these companies: lots of sales pushed by the holidays and closes the year with strong numbers. Now if Asus would just give us a snippet of info, I'd feel more confident in that release window.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well interestingly enough, several of the tech reporters at IFA, after speaking directly with Acer reps, said it would be late 2017. I think Tech Chap and PC Centric were the two who spoke with Acer. Both of them confirmed the exact same release window, and this was even in light of the official announcement of Q1 2018 by Acer; interestingly enough this falls into the same window Nvidia announced initially, Q4 2017. So I am hoping we get some Holdiay releases for these guys. Makes the most sense fiscally for these companies, lots of sales pushed by the holidays and closes the year with strong numbers. Now if Asus would just give us a snippet of info, I'd feel more confident in that release window.


In my experience, PR people at trade shows should be taken with a grain of salt. Unless Acer puts out a press release that says, "Whoops, actually 2017"... I'd assume 2018.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well, at least when we see them at CES 2018 they should hopefully be in their near final forms.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> In my experience, PR people at trade shows should be taken with a grain of salt. Unless Acer puts out a press release that says, "Whoops, actually 2017"... I'd assume 2018.


Nooooooo, not my blissful ignorance!!!!!!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> No, nothing supports BT.2020 yet, nothing has been mastered in BT.2020 yet; even studios do not have displays that can do BT.2020.
> 
> BT.2020 is a ridiculously wide gamut, the widest we actually have now is *DCI-P3 which is what movie theaters have used for a long time*, and is what the best HDR TVs currently do (my LG OLED C7P is almost perfect DCI-P3). When BT.2020 was selected it was understood that nothing would be able to actually display it so the standard includes how to map BT.2020 to the gamut the display actually supports.
> 
> This means that current BT.2020 content will look pretty much the same even on a future TV that supports more of BT.2020 because everything being mastered now is meant to be mapped into DCI-P3 (or smaller). It will probably be quite a while before we get a display that actually covers most of BT.2020, if ever.


REALLY? So then all those films meant to be viewed with Rec.709 were actually mastered to DCI-P3 too? I am confused about this... Does that mean that the official 4K UHD standard uses DCI-P3 and not BT.2020?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> REALLY? So then all those films meant to be viewed with Rec.709 were actually mastered to DCI-P3 too? I am confused about this... Does that mean that the official 4K UHD standard uses DCI-P3 and not BT.2020?


I believe studios usually do have multiple masters for theater and consumer releases. I wonder if we will ever see simple theater masters released on a consumer format without someone "remastering" them first.









No, the 4K UHD standard often uses BT.2020 (they can use BT.709 or BT.2020) but the full range of BT.2020 is never used. If you were to watch it assuming it was encoded as DCI-P3 it would be washed out but at the same time every color in the video is inside DCI-P3. With the metadata that is part of the standard the TV knows how to map BT.2020 to its color space and, if it supports full DCI-P3, this can be done without compressing or clipping any color values in the video.

Sorry, I hope that made sense? Explaining color gamuts, especially in these days of metadata and tone mapping, gets complicated.


----------



## frunction

I'm surprised it's taking panel manufacturers so long to finally use DisplayPort 1.3/1.4 capability. Been in GPUs for two years...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I'm surprised it's taking panel manufacturers so long to finally use DisplayPort 1.3/1.4 capability. Been in GPUs for two years...


I am surprised why they still keep using the stupid HDMI in TVs.


----------



## sorance2000

Of course! Why not just diplayport that is ahead in time against hdmi.


----------



## CallsignVega

Actually future HDMI 2.1 wrecks DP 1.4 bandwidth with 48 Gbps, or 50% faster.


----------



## Yukss

how many gtx 1080 tis we need to run this ?


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> how many gtx 1080 tis we need to run this ?


1enouch.


----------



## Sinddk

No. You need 2. And still with 2 you won't reach 200hz in AAA games.

1x isn't enough to power some AAA games at current 100hz monitors


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> No. You need 2. And still with 2 you won't reach 200hz in AAA games.
> 
> 1x isn't enough to power some AAA games at current 100hz monitors


for 200hz not enouch 2 x 1080ti







on ultra settings but for 100fps-120fps/100hz enouch 1x1080ti i play on this on pg348.

On High/medium i have 140fps+/144hz on pg278q WQHD.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> how many gtx 1080 tis we need to run this ?


It depends. In some games a single 1080 ti will max the frames, specifically less demanding games like LOL or counterstrike. For AAA you'll be hard pressed to come anywhere near 200 fps, even with the an OC gtx 1080 ti. But maxing this monitor to its limits is not the point of buying this display right now.

This display is: 1) early admission to _true_ HDR on pc, 2) future-proofing, and 3) the best available ultrawide upon release (most likely).

The argument that you shouldn't buy this monitor because your rig can't take advantage of its potential is really ill founded, pointless, and an exercise in futility. There will always be displays that will extend beyond the limits of gpu tech, and vice versa, there will always be gpu's that will not be pushed to their limit by display tech. Display technology, be it monitor or gpu, is cyclical, always improving upon itself. I will be buying this monitor not because I need to hit 200 frames per second in every game I play, but because on current ultrawides I feel the power of my gtx 1080 ti is wasted in some games. The price difference between a pg348q and this monitor is likely to be substantial, but not enough to deter me from HDR, higher potential frames, and better display tech in general. If you, as of now, buy a pg348q or a Z35p, or any other ultrawide for that matter, I'd make the argument that you are wasting your money. And if money is so tight that you can't afford the bump up to the pg35vq or X35, then you probably shouldn't be buying an ultrawide flagship monitor in the first place.

Finally, I would much rather future proof my monitor right now, and have the breathing room for a few gpu cycles, then buy a monitor that is outclassed by all subsequent generations of gpu units. It is easier, and more cost effective to upgrade my gpu every other gpu cycle, then my monitor every other monitor cycle (at least if we're talking flagship tech for both).


----------



## jologskyblues

I'm not a competitive gamer so I've always considered higher refresh rates as having more variable refresh range headroom for frame rates to operate within, before V-Sync ON, V-Sync OFF or frame rate caps take over at max refresh rate. I've never felt the need to always max out the fps in relation to the max refresh rate supported by the panel.


----------



## The_Rocker

IMHO 35" is just too big for a PC monitor. I have had a 27" 4k which had excellent image quality as was as big as id want to go.... (Dont want to sit further away and definateley dont want to be turning my head to see the edges of the screen. I have now gone back to a 1440p 24" 144hz and its by far the best visual experience I have had for PC gaming.

I wonder if people forget that the bigger you go, the less the pixel density is and therefore the lesser the image quality. Especially since its a PC monitor and you sit so close to it.

Saying that I do have a 60" 4k TV in the living room. But I sit 7 -8ft away from it.. not 2 n a bit.


----------



## Nightbird

34" ultra-wide 21:9 ratio is has same height as a 27" normal 16:9 screen. You sit just as far from it and enjoy wider peripheral vision/document space. 35" is a tiny bit taller.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Yeah, I've run the gamut of monitor sizes, and to be quite honest the extra dpi had nowhere near the wow factor when compared to a larger aspect ratio. I remember sitting in front of a 4k and thinking it was cool, a little more aesthetically pleasing; and then I sat in in front of my first 21:9 ultrawide (1440) and started laughing because it just blew my mind.

Also while gaming, most of the time the screen moves quickly enough to where it's difficult to appreciate an uptick in dpi, whereas a larger viewing field is almost always appreciated- but that's just my opinion. Some favor dpi, others aspect ratio, but it would be nice if we could have both. I feel like that's not too far off though.


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Yeah, I've run the gamut of monitor sizes, and to be quite honest the extra dpi had nowhere near the wow factor when compared to a larger aspect ratio. I remember sitting in front of a 4k and thinking it was cool, a little more aesthetically pleasing; and then I sat in in front of my first 21:9 ultrawide (1440) and started laughing because it just blew my mind.
> 
> Also while gaming, most of the time the screen moves quickly enough to where it's difficult to appreciate an uptick in dpi, whereas a larger viewing field is almost always appreciated- but that's just my opinion. Some favor dpi, others aspect ratio, but it would be nice if we could have both. I feel like that's not too far off though.


Did you notice any dpi difference between your current ultrawide and say a 27" 1440p?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> Did you notice any dpi difference between your current ultrawide and say a 27" 1440p?


Not at all. If I had placed my face 2 inches from the screen and looked at an inanimate object side by side with a 27 inch displaying the same thing... maybe? But let's be real, the difference is negligible. You will be sitting a few feet away from an ultrawide, and to me, my pg348q (before returning it) was a far superior improvement over the pg279. To put this in perspective I went through several pg279's (about five I think- QC issues) and the second I saw my desktop pop up on the 348q, the decision was made: never going back. There are a lot of hype words surrounding ultrawides, "ascension" and so on, and I can tell you from first hand experience, that hype is validated. Give one a go and see for yourself. It's a subjective experience ultimately.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Not at all. If I had placed my face 2 inches from the screen and looked at an inanimate object side by side with a 27 inch displaying the same thing... maybe? But let's be real, the difference is negligible. You will be sitting a few feet away from an ultrawide, and to me, my pg348q (before returning it) was a far superior improvement over the pg279. To put this in perspective I went through several pg279's (about five I think- QC issues) and the second I saw my desktop pop up on the 348q, the decision was made: never going back. There are a lot of hype words surrounding ultrawides, "ascension" and so on, and I can tell you from first hand experience, that hype is validated. Give one a go and see for yourself. It's a subjective experience ultimately.


I second this opinion on ultrawide. I was lucky enough to do side-by-side comparison of XB271HU and X34. In that comparison, of watching some gameplay footage, the familiar 16:9 aspect felt a bit similarly outdated like 4:3 aspect felt back in the days. I was also initially quite worried about the curved panel, but I haven't even noticed it in use. But like SquirrelMaster said, you have to see it yourself, and make the decision based on what you feel is best for you.

One downside with the large amount of pixels in fast paced fps games, is that when running g-sync enabled, you really want to keep the FPS as close to your display's Hz as possible. Otherwise the input lag will be significant. In Battlefield 1 I struggle to keep the fps at 97Hz, and I'm running it on i7 6700K / GeForce 1070 8GB / 16GB RAM / SSD. Definitely can't go ultra on the settings. I have to settle with custom settings varying from high to low. But hey, that's just the perfect reason to upgrade when Nvidia gets their new GPUs out next year


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Not at all. If I had placed my face 2 inches from the screen and looked at an inanimate object side by side with a 27 inch displaying the same thing... maybe? But let's be real, the difference is negligible. You will be sitting a few feet away from an ultrawide, and to me, my pg348q (before returning it) was a far superior improvement over the pg279. To put this in perspective I went through several pg279's (about five I think- QC issues) and the second I saw my desktop pop up on the 348q, the decision was made: never going back. There are a lot of hype words surrounding ultrawides, "ascension" and so on, and I can tell you from first hand experience, that hype is validated. Give one a go and see for yourself. It's a subjective experience ultimately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> I second this opinion on ultrawide. I was lucky enough to do side-by-side comparison of XB271HU and X34. In that comparison, of watching some gameplay footage, the familiar 16:9 aspect felt a bit similarly outdated like 4:3 aspect felt back in the days. I was also initially quite worried about the curved panel, but I haven't even noticed it in use. But like SquirrelMaster said, you have to see it yourself, and make the decision based on what you feel is best for you.


Thanks guys, I was mostly unimpressed by the blur and pixel response of the Swift and x34 so I didn't upgrade my GPU's and monitor this time around, but I'm keeping a very close eye on these upcoming offerings from Asus, Acer and AOC (as we all are I'm sure) for the next Battlefield. Only ever played on TN's my entire life so colour was never an issue for me, an upgrade to colour accuracy would be welcome, but not necessary.
I look for the extra horizontal real estate and I hope for as near TN response and display lag as physically possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> One downside with the large amount of pixels in fast paced fps games, is that when running g-sync enabled, you really want to keep the FPS as close to your display's Hz as possible. Otherwise the input lag will be significant.


Is this issue only reproduced with G-sync enabled? Do you experience the same display lag with all display syncing turned off?


----------



## HaiderGill

It's not OLED, so IQ will be duff Styling is not exactly Bang and Olufsen. So in summary it is duff, next!


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blejd*
> 
> for 200hz not enouch 2 x 1080ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ultra settings but for 100fps-120fps/100hz enouch 1x1080ti i play on this on pg348.
> 
> On High/medium i have 140fps+/144hz on pg278q WQHD.


so 3 and 4 cards the magic number currently ready since I have given up on 8k


----------



## lexlutha111384

Has anyone heard anything about this monitor actually coming out this year? I know they said it back at Computex but I havent heard anything since.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I heard acer may be delaying theres


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about this monitor actually coming out this year? I know they said it back at Computex but I havent heard anything since.


All that is official right now is Acer's tentative release window of Q1 2018 for their X35. Asus hasn't announced anything since computex; however, there was an official release from Nvidia in May stating both monitors would have a target release of Q4 2017.

So as of right now, since there has been no announcement regarding a panel production delay from AUO, we are looking at Q4 2017 Asus, and Q1 2018 for Acer. Both of those taken with a heaping pile of granular salt.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

I should also add that the Q1 2018 release is also equally murky because literally within the same day of that announcement, at IFA in Berlin, multiple reporters were told Q4 2017 by Acer reps. Consistency and coordination eh?


----------



## Sinddk

Reps at IFA or similair are PR guys, they have 0 no clue about any release plans and you should never trust a word they say. They are simply not high enough up in the foodchain to know anything precise.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Samsung's QLED is IPS or MVA with a better backlight, nice but not like OLED or real QLED.
> "Real" QLED is very similar to OLED but the material of the components is not an organic molecule, instead they are semiconductor nanocrystals.
> 
> One expected advantage of QLED v.s. OLED is longer longevity, assuming the technology develops as expected. Another is an even wider gamut, because the color produced by QLEDs is based on their dot size, not their chemistry. They might be easier to manufacture and if their size is very precisely controlled they can generate very pure (saturated) colors which allows for very wide color spaces like BT.2020. Of course they also have trouble with blue (the dots need to be very small to generate blue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am not sure we can decide which is better right now. QLED isn't ready for displays yet and OLED has been getting better and better.
> 
> "Fake" QLED is an extra film in the backlight that increases the color purity of the primaries (allowing a wider gamut) but is effectively just a cheaper way of getting a bright wide gamut backlight for a normal IPS or MVA LCD. Good but nothing like OLED or real QLED.


Thanks for the explanation. I went to compare the latest TV's of Samsung QLED to the LG OLED's. Admitted both looked phantastic in that huge overbrightly lit shop. But I usually can't stand brightness. At home I usually watch stuff in the dark and turn my screen brightness all the way down because I'm easily blinded by brightness. Do I understand you correct that under those conditions OLED would look 10 times better ?


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I went to compare the latest TV's of Samsung QLED to the LG OLED's. Admitted both looked phantastic in that huge overbrightly lit shop. But I usually can't stand brightness. At home I usually watch stuff in the dark and turn my screen brightness all the way down because I'm easily blinded by brightness. Do I understand you correct that under those conditions OLED would look 10 times better ?


Oleds rule in a dark setting.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Do I understand you correct that under those conditions OLED would look 10 times better ?


OLED won't look 10 times better, especially against 5K+ CR high-end LED TV's, but they'll look indisputably better in every single way.


----------



## HaiderGill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Oleds rule in a dark setting.


1.) Plasma (Pioneer Kuro/Pany VT ZT) OLED
2.) CRT
Number Stinky Turd LCD (apart from OLED/Quantum Dot)
Number Stinky Turd Shoved Down Your Throat)TN LCD

That's a general rule of thumb for displays. Plasma top dog for motion, no smearing/ghosting etc not as bright as LCD. OLED is still young so get artefacts that you wouldn't on top drawer plasma.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I went to compare the latest TV's of Samsung QLED to the LG OLED's. Admitted both looked phantastic in that huge overbrightly lit shop. But I usually can't stand brightness. At home I usually watch stuff in the dark and turn my screen brightness all the way down because I'm easily blinded by brightness. Do I understand you correct that under those conditions OLED would look 10 times better ?


If you know someone with a Samsung Galaxy/Note phone and have any other non-OLED phone to compare with in a dark room, it's a pretty big difference. Granted that if you didn't have something to compare against OLED, any non-OLED screen may look good by itself.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I went to compare the latest TV's of Samsung QLED to the LG OLED's. Admitted both looked phantastic in that huge overbrightly lit shop. But I usually can't stand brightness. At home I usually watch stuff in the dark and turn my screen brightness all the way down because I'm easily blinded by brightness. Do I understand you correct that under those conditions OLED would look 10 times better ?


Yes, in that setting you do not need that much brightness but you *really* like the 0 nits black. I have my OLED at 22%, for 105 nits, in a very dark room. I would simply have to turn down a Samsung "QLED" even more while still not getting perfect blacks.

Edit:
Perfect blacks add more to the image than a perfect black. The way the BT.1886 gamma curve works with a 0 nits black point you get better contrast throughout the brightness range. Humans can notice a tiny increase in brightness from pure black but need a much larger increase from almost black, this steepens the gamma curve which looks washed out or less contrasty.

Even at only 100 nits I cannot see very dim shadow detail if there is also very bright content on the screen, due to the limited dynamic range of human vision, so more brightness isn't going to help image quality very much.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In stores its hard to tell the difference. I have Samsung AMOLED phone and IPS phones and really the biggest difference in usage is more vibrant colors. TVs are a big different because you view darker movies.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Not that close to 4K really, 3440x1440 is only 4.95mill pixels
> 
> I'd prefer a VA panel tbh
> 
> AO Optronics is hit and miss (mostly miss)


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-vast-curved-gaming-monitor VA $550 free ship no tax cut. 100hz 3440x1440. im buying it, half the price of the nvidia version... im only worried about returns since massdrop really is a bugger with that, lol... being that cheap though... hard to resist.

edit: Massdrop also announced they personally updated the firmware - so no ghosting on this model at all. very cool of them. if this does come out its gonna be like what 2 grand? HDR, GSYNC, and an extra 100hz is not worth $1500 extra... heh


----------



## QAKE

Hooooly crap...

I tried to hit this thread to have more info about an exiting monitor (at least for me), but all I can see for pages is some people arguing what is the best panel, what is the best technology, etc...
I came to this thread to have more infos about a peculiar product, not to have to scroll down through some bull**** debate.
Please, if you don't post a SINGLE thing about the monitor, just don't write anything here, and go argue in another thread.
I don't care about VA/IPS/TN differences, I want to learn more about THIS monitor, not the technology behind it, because a lot of sources will be far more reliable than some comment on an obscure thread.
Everyone have their own views, and those don't need to be shared in an unrelated thread.
But I'll have nothing against people posting about their personal experiences with this monitor (if it ever come out).

Anyway, any more news?


----------



## Hl86

My 5 year old oled tv is stil going strong and no burn ins even though it runs my background screen 24/7


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Hooooly crap...
> 
> I tried to hit this thread to have more info about an exiting monitor (at least for me), but all I can see for pages is some people arguing what is the best panel, what is the best technology, etc...
> I came to this thread to have more infos about a peculiar product, not to have to scroll down through some bull**** debate.
> Please, if you don't post a SINGLE thing about the monitor, just don't write anything here, and go argue in another thread.
> I don't care about VA/IPS/TN differences, I want to learn more about THIS monitor, not the technology behind it, because a lot of sources will be far more reliable than some comment on an obscure thread.
> Everyone have their own views, and those don't need to be shared in an unrelated thread.
> But I'll have nothing against people posting about their personal experiences with this monitor (if it ever come out).
> 
> Anyway, any more news?


No concrete information is available. What more do you want?

Ironically your rant was just as useless as the discussion about other panels.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-vast-curved-gaming-monitor VA $550 free ship no tax cut. 100hz 3440x1440. im buying it, half the price of the nvidia version... im only worried about returns since massdrop really is a bugger with that, lol... being that cheap though... hard to resist.
> 
> edit: Massdrop also announced they personally updated the firmware - so no ghosting on this model at all. very cool of them. if this does come out its gonna be like what 2 grand? HDR, GSYNC, and an extra 100hz is not worth $1500 extra... heh


Estimated ship date is Jan 19, 2018 PT.

The Asus PG35VQ is set for Q4 so it could launch anytime between OCT-Dec 2017

I spent the same amount on my acer 240hz there is a difference between 144-240hz but its hard going back to 1080p from 4k and 1440p

Yeah I might send back my acer 240hz


----------



## Recipe7

I've been on a tear with monitors the past week.

I bought a PG348Q from Best Buy. I ended up returning it because I couldn't justify the price tag. It is a beautiful monitor, but going from 144hz to 100hz (albeit 1080p non-gysnc to 1440 gysnc) was a big problem for me.

I ended up buying a used PG279Q for a crazy good price, and I'm loving the 1440 gsync at 165mhz. I still wouldn't justify a 850 price tag on this monitor, but I basically got a used model with no bad pixels and very acceptable backlight bleed for nearly half the price.

I may still buy this PG35VQ monitor... but probably another used model with no defects at half the price


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> Estimated ship date is Jan 19, 2018 PT.
> 
> The Asus PG35VQ is set for Q4 so it could launch anytime between OCT-Dec 2017
> 
> I spent the same amount on my acer 240hz there is a difference between 144-240hz but its hard going back to 1080p from 4k and 1440p
> 
> Yeah I might send back my acer 240hz


I am not sure what your point is? This will cost close to 2 grand or 1500 bucks minimum... mine will cost $550 free ship no tax, OC to 120hz, 1800r curve, 3440x1440 VA with firmware that fixes ghosting. yeah no gsync... and no 200hz... but no GPU can hit 200hz yet anyway at this rez, let alone 120hz.

if the price can come in at $999 i would buy this Asus, but i highly doubt that ever happens. even black friday this time next year lol


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not sure what your point is? This will cost close to 2 grand or 1500 bucks minimum... mine will cost $550 free ship no tax, OC to 120hz, 1800r curve, 3440x1440 VA with firmware that fixes ghosting. yeah no gsync... and no 200hz... but no GPU can hit 200hz yet anyway at this rez, let alone 120hz.
> 
> if the price can come in at $999 i would buy this Asus, but i highly doubt that ever happens. even black friday this time next year lol


Yeh it will certainly be expensive; but I think most people who are interested in the pg35vq are well aware of that and are willing to spend the hefty price of admission for bleeding edge monitor tech. 120hz UW 1440p isn't really anything new, and though I love massdrop, they've had some issues in the past with their drops. Can't remember the specific model of headphones, but they basically fell apart/suffered from low quality. In my opinion if you're spending over half a thousand for tech that should last you more than a few years, might as well save your money and go for higher end. Obsoletion is delayed, and you keep up with the tech evolutionary curve for a longer period of time. But hey can't argue against that drop being a fantastic price, just a little too late to the party in my opinion. The pickle I'm in right now though, is do I go for the pg35vq or the LG OLED C7 65inch? I have consoles, watch movies when I can, but definitely spend more time on my computer for work/entertainment. So difficult decision.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Yeh it will certainly be expensive; but I think most people who are interested in the pg35vq are well aware of that and are willing to spend the hefty price of admission for bleeding edge monitor tech. 120hz UW 1440p isn't really anything new, and though I love massdrop, they've had some issues in the past with their drops. Can't remember the specific model of headphones, but they basically fell apart/suffered from low quality. In my opinion if you're spending over half a thousand for tech that should last you more than a few years, might as well save your money and go for higher end. Obsoletion is delayed, and you keep up with the tech evolutionary curve for a longer period of time. But hey can't argue against that drop being a fantastic price, just a little too late to the party in my opinion. The pickle I'm in right now though, is do I go for the pg35vq or the LG OLED C7 65inch? I have consoles, watch movies when I can, but definitely spend more time on my computer for work/entertainment. So difficult decision.


id do the OLED personally. i love high refresh, but yeah... dang impressive.

also massdrop has a 1 year panel warranty that will replace your monitor even if it has one dead pixel... hard to beat that for being $550 free ship no tax... and a 2 year hardware warranty on it. honestly im not worried... and i am not payinf 3-4x the price for an extra 80hz and gsync, just no... lol


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I've been on a tear with monitors the past week.
> 
> I bought a PG348Q from Best Buy. I ended up returning it because I couldn't justify the price tag. It is a beautiful monitor, but going from 144hz to 100hz (albeit 1080p non-gysnc to 1440 gysnc) was a big problem for me.
> 
> I ended up buying a used PG279Q for a crazy good price, and I'm loving the 1440 gsync at 165mhz. I still wouldn't justify a 850 price tag on this monitor, but I basically got a used model with no bad pixels and very acceptable backlight bleed for nearly half the price.
> 
> I may still buy this PG35VQ monitor... but probably another used model with no defects at half the price


Interesting the pg279q was my old monitor I had since 2015 I loved the instant on and off feature it has I got rid of it after I just tried the 240hz 1080 acer and let me tell you I can feel the difference between 144hz and 240hz so if these panels do come out I will be buying a PG35VQ or X35 immediately.

Dell UP3218K sold $5000 4K oled beats out 8K ips do not buy into 8K unless it is OLED and has low input lag


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> Interesting the pg279q was my old monitor I had since 2015 I loved the instant on and off feature it has I got rid of it after I just tried the 240hz 1080 acer and let me tell you I can feel the difference between 144hz and 240hz so if these panels do come out I will be buying a PG35VQ or X35 immediately.
> 
> Dell UP3218K sold $5000 4K oled beats out 8K ips do not buy into 8K unless it is OLED and has low input lag


240hz panels are all 1080p iirc? Goodluck driving 3440x1440 at 200hz you would need like 3 or 4 TI's and they dont SLI that many.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> 240hz panels are all 1080p iirc? Goodluck driving 3440x1440 at 200hz you would need like 3 or 4 TI's and they dont SLI that many.


I'm running 3way titanxp and it does work if you know the workaround I Just know that 8kgaming we don't have enough bandwidth in the current video card tech to push over 33mp in certain games we need something like 1TB of bandwidth and 32gb of vram vega 20 2nd gen in 2018 should be able to do it so nvidia should have it in volta

over 100 fps witcher 3 4k

EVGA pro v2 3 way led bridge released before the new 2016 HB bridges

https://www.amazon.com/Bridge-3-Way-2-Way-100-3W-0032-LR-Style/dp/B017O3UEXS


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not sure what your point is? This will cost close to 2 grand or 1500 bucks minimum... mine will cost $550 free ship no tax, OC to 120hz, 1800r curve, 3440x1440 VA with firmware that fixes ghosting. yeah no gsync... and no 200hz... but no GPU can hit 200hz yet anyway at this rez, let alone 120hz.
> 
> if the price can come in at $999 i would buy this Asus, but i highly doubt that ever happens. even black friday this time next year lol


I can see looking at it from that point if you are using just 1 GPU


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not sure what your point is? This will cost close to 2 grand or 1500 bucks minimum... mine will cost $550 free ship no tax, OC to 120hz, 1800r curve, 3440x1440 VA with firmware that fixes ghosting. yeah no gsync... and no 200hz... but no GPU can hit 200hz yet anyway at this rez, let alone 120hz.
> 
> if the price can come in at $999 i would buy this Asus, but i highly doubt that ever happens. even black friday this time next year lol


I checked it out and it looks like a pretty good compromise monitor. I'm guessing it uses the same or similar VA panel from AU Optronics as the Acer Predator Z35P/AOC AGON AG352UCG? Where did you see that it OCs to 120Hz? I tried looking at the discussion and didn't find any confirmation of 120Hz.

Note that the controller is what allows overclocking and not the panel, as the AOC Agon cannot overclock, whereas the Acer Z35P can OC from 100Hz to 120Hz.


----------



## Knight26

Quote:


> 240hz panels are all 1080p iirc? Goodluck driving 3440x1440 at 200hz you would need like 3 or 4 TI's and they dont SLI that many.


It's going to depend on the game. I stay at 200 fps at 3440 x 1440 in Elite Dangerous most of the time with a single 1080 Ti. Granted it's not the most challenging title to run but there will be several titles out there that will run just as well. This 200 HZ panel is what I'm waiting for. I don't care if the monitor itself come from ASUS, Acer, or ACOG. They will all probably us the same source panel. I have 3440x1440 100HZ QLED Samsung right now but I bought it when I had 2 Fury gpu's so now I want something with gsync. I really like the Samsung CHG90 Series Curved 49-Inch but I don't know if I can handle going back to the lower pixel density of 1080p.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Will this come out already?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> id do the OLED personally. i love high refresh, but yeah... dang impressive.
> 
> also massdrop has a 1 year panel warranty that will replace your monitor even if it has one dead pixel... hard to beat that for being $550 free ship no tax... and a 2 year hardware warranty on it. honestly im not worried... and i am not payinf 3-4x the price for an extra 80hz and gsync, just no... lol


Well... and hdr 10 1000nits and quantum dots. Let's be fair. But yeh oled or this, difficult.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well... and hdr 10 1000nits and quantum dots. Let's be fair. But yeh oled or this, difficult.


Is there an OLED tv/monitor coming out that's under 50 inches and has similar features than this monitor?


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> It's going to depend on the game. I stay at 200 fps at 3440 x 1440 in Elite Dangerous most of the time with a single 1080 Ti. Granted it's not the most challenging title to run but there will be several titles out there that will run just as well. This 200 HZ panel is what I'm waiting for. I don't care if the monitor itself come from ASUS, Acer, or ACOG. They will all probably us the same source panel. I have 3440x1440 100HZ QLED Samsung right now but I bought it when I had 2 Fury gpu's so now I want something with gsync. I really like the Samsung CHG90 Series Curved 49-Inch but I don't know if I can handle going back to the lower pixel density of 1080p.


Yeah after gaming on 4k 5k and 8k it is hard going back to 1080p its very blurry with the view distance at least when I was at 1440p and 4k It was easier to see things far off I'm gonna be holding onto this 240hz panel I think until we get the Asus PG35VQ or X35 Acer


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I checked it out and it looks like a pretty good compromise monitor. I'm guessing it uses the same or similar VA panel from AU Optronics as the Acer Predator Z35P/AOC AGON AG352UCG? Where did you see that it OCs to 120Hz? I tried looking at the discussion and didn't find any confirmation of 120Hz.
> 
> Note that the controller is what allows overclocking and not the panel, as the AOC Agon cannot overclock, whereas the Acer Z35P can OC from 100Hz to 120Hz.


THE MASSDROP MONITOR DOES NOT OC ty for pointing this out to me, I just got an official response from Will a Massdrop employee - he linked me to the AOC monitor and said its using the same panel as the AOC with a NTSC of 72% he didnt say it doesnt OC, but I am guessing if its based off the AOC verson... yep... it won't OC... that being said, I don't want to risk anything less than perfection for my ultimate build. I will be holding off on my monitor upgrade once and for all, 1440p 108hz since 7950 days... can't complain, go QNIX baby! sure did get some value out of that monitor thats for sure.

im going to wait until CES in January before I make any decisions, I bet we see some 240hz 1440p 27" monitors... and i may just go for that simply because it seems to be the sweet spot for a lot of things, and GPU's seem to push that rez really well.


----------



## caenlen

Correction to my above post, Will from Massdrop just confirmed it does OC.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Correction to my above post, Will from Massdrop just confirmed it does OC.


That's good to hear. Wished the 120Hz overclock would have been more stable, but at least there's proof.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's good to hear. Wished the 120Hz overclock would have been more stable, but at least there's proof.


I am sure it will hit 115hz just fine, the vast majority of them. He even said the 120hz is fine in gaming, but it flickers on desktop sometimes for somereason, but when gaming he said no flickering, so I think maybe he just got an unlucky controller, it happens, all the QNIX models had this as well, was hit or miss.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am sure it will hit 115hz just fine, the vast majority of them. He even said the 120hz is fine in gaming, but it flickers on desktop sometimes for somereason, but when gaming he said no flickering, so I think maybe he just got an unlucky controller, it happens, all the QNIX models had this as well, was hit or miss.


The Qnix (single-input) never black screened on an unstable overclock. It gave artifacts.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> The Qnix (single-input) never black screened on an unstable overclock. It gave artifacts.


ah right, I forgot, thanks! also your name... used to be a company that made panels sold on Ebay cheap... wth LOL awesome


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ah right, I forgot, thanks! also your name... used to be a company that made panels sold on Ebay cheap... wth LOL awesome


Bahahahaha... you mean Yamakasi?







Close, but not quite


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> The Qnix (single-input) never black screened on an unstable overclock. It gave artifacts.


Big thanks for all your efforts in Color Sustainer! Nothing will ever fix the color shift for overclocked Qnix's, but your application made things a lot better.









As much as I love my Qnix for 120Hz gaming, it doesn't hold a light to the LG 34UC88 next to it. Curved 3440x1440 and a decent IPS panel make the LG excellent for watching videos and movies. I'm really hoping the PG35VQ's VA panel isn't swamped by QA issues as it's really everything I'm looking for in a display (aside from being OLED).


----------



## paulerxx

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cr4zy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914883081647083520Quote:


> Expecting the same thing from Asus equivalents (ROG Swift PG27UQ and PG35VQ) although not had confirmation yet


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914883081647083520


Haha Q2....lovely...


----------



## Blejd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Haha Q2....lovely...


But still no info about Asus PG35VQ.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914883081647083520


Hmm, wonder where they heard Q2 for the X35... it was Q1 at IFA, which was just a month ago. And Asus hasn't announced anything about the pg35vq. Though TFT is very reputable.


----------



## besthijacker

Pretty sure both ASUS/ACER is using same AOU panel. It's only logical that if one is is delayed other one is too. Unless Asus has dibs on the first batch?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Pretty sure both ASUS/ACER is using same AOU panel. It's only logical that if one is is delayed other one is too. Unless Asus has dibs on the first batch?


Right so I am assuming Q1 for both X35 and pg35vq; I don't know where TFT is getting Q2. I haven't seen any public announcement regarding a delay. The only information recently divulged was Acer at IFA giving a Q1 release window. Before that was the initial announcement, and afterwards Nvidia released a subsequent statement which placed both for Q4 2017. I can't attest to TFT's track record for accurate, inside sources. I haven't followed them long enough. Also they didn't mention anything about panel production (although AUO is known for mucking things up).


----------



## alucardis666

I'll wait to see what competition crops up after these 2 are both out. Looking for a Monitor in 2019... lol


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Correction to my above post, Will from Massdrop just confirmed it does OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Correction to my above post, Will from Massdrop just confirmed it does OC.
> 
> This is what my Eizo Foris FG2421 does once in a blue moon - goes black for 2-3 seconds and comes back, even though all energy-conservation settings and generally all energy-related settings are turned off. Its a known issue, but does not bother me.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll wait to see what competition crops up after these 2 are both out. Looking for a Monitor in 2019... lol


If these two do end up being delayed to Q2, the LG OLED is going to become very tempting, especially come cyber Monday. Sad waste of a 1080 ti though if I do end up pulling the trigger on the LG.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> If these two do end up being delayed to Q2, the LG OLED is going to become very tempting, especially come cyber Monday. Sad waste of a 1080 ti though if I do end up pulling the trigger on the LG.


LGs OLEDs really ARE amazing!!! But Idk, My TV is barely 2 years old and still doing decently... But If the need should arise for a new TV... OLED all the way!


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914883081647083520


Very tempted to pull the trigger on a PG279Q with this news and then sell it on to upgrade when the PG35VQ finally get released. Could be another 6-9 months at this stage!


----------



## caenlen

Can we safely say this monitor will cost $1500+? they won't shock us with a $999 price tag MSRP? thoughts? I am debating whether or not to hold off, lol.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can we safely say this monitor will cost $1500+? they won't shock us with a $999 price tag MSRP? thoughts? I am debating whether or not to hold off, lol.


$999? No way. The 348q is still going for $1200. My prediction: 348q will drop to $1000-1100 and the 35vq will release for $1400-1700. $1800+ is getting too pricy and not a good asking price, your'e getting in oled range at that price point.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> If these two do end up being delayed to Q2, the LG OLED is going to become very tempting, especially come cyber Monday. Sad waste of a 1080 ti though if I do end up pulling the trigger on the LG.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> LGs OLEDs really ARE amazing!!! But Idk, My TV is barely 2 years old and still doing decently... But If the need should arise for a new TV... OLED all the way!


i got the 65" sony which is same panel as the lg oled.(had the lg but vertical banding on it was so bad with black bars that oled is notorious for, i went through two and got lucky with a 3rd being the sony)

I still play on my current 1440p ultrawide over it. nothing beats ultrawide+vr. I'm just ready for this monitor so i can get more hz and gsync back.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> $999? No way. The 348q is still going for $1200. My prediction: 348q will drop to $1000-1100 and the 35vq will release for $1400-1700. $1800+ is getting too pricy and not a good asking price, your'e getting in oled range at that price point.


I'd say the 348Q will drop to $800-900 and this will replace it at a similar $1200. VA panels are still cheaper to produce than IPS panels, so I don't see it going as high as $1500+.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'd say the 348Q will drop to $800-900 and this will replace it at a similar $1200. VA panels are still cheaper to produce than IPS panels, so I don't see it going as high as $1500+.


You are forgetting localized dimming/HDR, those add to the price.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> You are forgetting localized dimming/HDR, those add to the price.


Exactly, have to account for quantum dots, FALD, gsync2, etc. Its certainly more than just a VA panel. Hence my estimate of 1400-1700. Alienware is releasing the AW3418DW at 1500 so I thought the 35vq may be more; but Alienware is notorious for overpricing and then quickly dropping to an "acceptable" market price. So no I still expect 35vq to stay under 1800.


----------



## CallsignVega

$1999 on launch.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> $1999 on launch.


I can see it... but they'd be insane to price it that high, to the point of placing it in the exclusion/luxury market. Adoption would be piss poor, and at that price they're competing with high-end TV displays which double and triple the size of that monitor (and have more utility in the common household). I'm hoping for a 1500-1600 price once the dust settles, but I agree; I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility to see it at 2000. If that is asking price though, hello OLED.


----------



## Kokin

If it does launch closer to $2000, I would probably hold off and get a different 2018 UW monitor along the lines of 120-144Hz refresh rate. If it's going over $1500, it better be OLED.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If it does launch closer to $2000, I would probably hold off and get a different 2018 UW monitor along the lines of 120-144Hz refresh rate. If it's going over $1500, it better be OLED.


You could get the Dell/Alienware AW3418DW when it drops in price (which everyone expects it will). Its a 1440p UW IPS 120hz panel 99% SRGB. It's launching at $1500, which is much too high, in my opinion, with new tech (HDR, higher refresh) hopefully coming soon; yet, if it gets a price reduction, it will probably be the best on the market for a while.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'd say the 348Q will drop to $800-900 and this will replace it at a similar $1200. VA panels are still cheaper to produce than IPS panels, so I don't see it going as high as $1500+.


The first 144hz 24" TN display by asus and acer dropped 30-50 dollars over 4 years.

The pg348Q price will not drop that much. If it will drop at all.

Monitors do not drop in price - because the evolution of monitor tech is so god damn slow.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> You could get the Dell/Alienware AW3418DW when it drops in price (which everyone expects it will). Its a 1440p UW IPS 120hz panel 99% SRGB. It's launching at $1500, which is much too high, in my opinion, with new tech (HDR, higher refresh) hopefully coming soon; yet, if it gets a price reduction, it will probably be the best on the market for a while.


I was looking into that monitor, but it doesn't actually have real HDR. It's natively 100Hz and only gets to 120Hz by overclocking, similar to the Acer Predator Z35P. It's not much different from the Acer Predator X34 or Asus PG348Q, which doesn't warrant the $1500 price tag vs $1000/1200, especially when the X34 is 2 years old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> The first 144hz 24" TN display by asus and acer dropped 30-50 dollars over 4 years.
> 
> The pg348Q price will not drop that much. If it will drop at all.
> 
> Monitors do not drop in price - because the evolution of monitor tech is so god damn slow.


Considering the Asus VG248QE started off at $270, dropping 30-50 dollars is 10-20% off the original price. If we were to keep that same percentage, the X34 would drop to $800-900, while the PG348Q would drop to $950-1050.

Also, many of the Ultrawides from 2015-2016 eventually dropped down from $1K to about $600-700 for many of the current models (curved IPS, 34" 3440x1440, 60-75Hz).


----------



## sinholueiro

There are WQHD 100Hz VA monitors for 600 euros already. I had the impression that the monitor prices only go up if you want better specs, but for example, my 1440p monitor 2.5 years ago would get me a UHD monitor now. The thing is that the monitor world is not meant to upgrade that fast, a monitor should last long, but we are getting new technologies this years and we don't want to wait to get it a lower price. This refers to the resolution.

Aside from that, the 144Hz thing I think that is artificially being not dropped in price, because is a "gaming" thing. A 4 year monitor can't be at the same price then and now. The 144Hz panels have to be cheaper to manufacture and you don't need a high end scaler to push 144Hz.


----------



## l88bastar

The ultrawide is going to be $1,999 and the 4k 144hz is gonna be $2,500

Dis ez da new reality and it sucks mon!


----------



## OneChance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> The ultrawide is going to be $1,999 and the 4k 144hz is gonna be $2,500
> 
> Dis ez da new reality and it sucks mon!


Doubt those prices. $2500 for a 27" LCD panel when you have OLED twice the size and cheaper? These monitors imo have nothing to justify those prices. Either way im not paying more than $1500 for a non oled monitor, i can wait.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneChance*
> 
> Doubt those prices. $2500 for a 27" LCD panel when you have OLED twice the size and cheaper? These monitors imo have nothing to justify those prices. Either way im not paying more than $1500 for a non oled monitor, i can wait.


Agree one hundred percent. I wish they would release pricing or at the very least a date when they will further discuss the displays, "hey we'll have a press release this November yada yada yada," anything at this point. It's ridiculous that they would announce a product to their customer base and then withhold information for month after month. Poor business practice. I want to know the price. If it is something as ludicrous as 2000 dollars for the 35vq, then I will focus on catching an OLED on sale this coming Black Friday/Cyber Monday and no longer waste my time waiting for this monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> You could get the Dell/Alienware AW3418DW when it drops in price (which everyone expects it will). Its a 1440p UW IPS 120hz panel 99% SRGB. It's launching at $1500, which is much too high, in my opinion, with new tech (HDR, higher refresh) hopefully coming soon; yet, if it gets a price reduction, it will probably be the best on the market for a while.


That Alienware is a joke. $1500 for almost the exact same monitor (X34) that released *two years ago* at $1200 and is now $999?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That Alienware is a joke. $1500 for almost the exact same monitor (X34) that released *two years ago* at $1200 and is now $999?


Yeh, that's why I said it would need a significant price reduction to be relevant. Even then it will only stay top of the market for a few months at best, assuming 35vq and X35 release end of year or Q1.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneChance*
> 
> Doubt those prices. $2500 for a 27" LCD panel when you have OLED twice the size and cheaper? These monitors imo have nothing to justify those prices. Either way im not paying more than $1500 for a non oled monitor, i can wait.


What does an OLED 60hz TV have anything remotely to do with the pricing on a gaming computer monitor?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> What does an OLED 60hz TV have anything remotely to do with the pricing on a gaming computer monitor?


I was wondering that too... I need a high refresh rate OLED with G-sync but a 60 Hz OLED TV is not a good replacement. I tried when the 4K version of this monitor was delayed, picking up an LG C7P, but 60 Hz is not 120 Hz even if the display is very good in most other ways. TVs and high refresh rate gaming monitors don't substitute each other very well.

If you don't care about refresh rate you can get very nice monitors for much cheaper.

High zone FALD will have to do for now and good quantum dot FALD back lights aren't cheap (this one is 512 zones!). Also built in Aura Sync RGB must be worth something.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I was wondering that too... I need a high refresh rate OLED with G-sync but a 60 Hz OLED TV is not a good replacement. I tried when the 4K version of this monitor was delayed, picking up an LG C7P, but 60 Hz is not 120 Hz even if the display is very good in most other ways. TVs and high refresh rate gaming monitors don't substitute each other very well.
> 
> If you don't care about refresh rate you can get very nice monitors for much cheaper.
> 
> High zone FALD will have to do for now and good quantum dot FALD back lights aren't cheap (this one is 512 zones!). Also built in Aura Sync RGB must be worth something.


OLED's will have 120hz (and VRR) with HDMI 2.1 late 2018.

OLED TVs aren't going to bed for everyone. I wouldn't want to play CSGO or even PUBG on an OLED. But games like The Witcher 3 or GTAV are simply breathtaking.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I wouldn't want to play CSGO or even PUBG on an OLED.


How come? If LG maintains their trend of reducing input lag every year, we should have pretty responsive 120 Hz 4K OLED TV's by the end of 2018, like you said.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How come? If LG maintains their trend of reducing input lag every year, we should have pretty responsive 120 Hz 4K OLED TV's by the end of 2018, like you said.


Not to mention OLED just as a type of display panel is superior to LCD for those games and all others. 0.1-0.2ms average response time is a nice benefit for competitive games like CS:GO.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not to mention OLED just as a type of display panel is superior to LCD for those games and all others. 0.1-0.2ms average response time is a nice benefit for competitive games like CS:GO.


Yeah but the size may be considered a disadvantage for some.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yeah but the size may be considered a disadvantage for some.


The size of a TV for sure, I was just speaking of the panel type in general. The best monitor for most competitive gamers, using existing panel technology, would be a 23-27" OLED monitor I guess.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#auo_roadmap_oct17

Looks like they've pushed production of the panels to Q2 2018 so the monitors might be later than that.

It's not looking good.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#auo_roadmap_oct17
> 
> Looks like they've pushed production of the panels to Q2 2018 so the monitors might be later than that.
> 
> It's not looking good.


Oh, very interesting. Some things I've taken from that:

1. 27" 4K FALD displays should possibly hit the shelves this early/mid winter.
2. 35" FALD VA doesn't look to hit the streets until early summer.
3. Saved the best for last - 32" 4K FALD around holidays next year.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh, very interesting. Some things I've taken from that:
> 
> 1. 27" 4K FALD displays should possibly hit the shelves this early/mid winter.
> 2. 35" FALD VA doesn't look to hit the streets until early summer.
> 3. Saved the best for last - 32" 4K FALD around holidays next year.


Bah by the time that 32" I been waiting for comes out we may just have 4k120 HDMI 2.1 OLED from LG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#auo_roadmap_oct17
> 
> Looks like they've pushed production of the panels to Q2 2018 so the monitors might be later than that.
> 
> It's not looking good.


So I'm stuck with my XB270HU for another year. I've had it since August 2015 and have been looking to replace it since late 2015 lol.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Bah by the time that 32" I been waiting for comes out we may just have 4k120 HDMI 2.1 OLED from LG.


Exactly, i would switch to using a large OLED if its 4k 120hz for all my media except for when i need to do some competitive fps i'll fall back on my current dell s2417dg. Tbh as interesting as the 32" 4k 144hz might be it still wont be OLED so its kinda moot. Who knows maybe the FALD will really make a huge difference with an IPS, but i can't help but think there will still be distracting glow no matter what.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Exactly, i would switch to using a large OLED if its 4k 120hz for all my media except for when i need to do some competitive fps i'll fall back on my current dell s2417dg. Tbh as interesting as the 32" 4k 144hz might be it still wont be OLED so its kinda moot. Who knows maybe the FALD will really make a huge difference with an IPS, but i can't help but think there will still be distracting glow no matter what.


You can already see how the local dimming looks on the 27" 60 Hz model (same FALD setup). There's a very high quality video of it, and it doesn't look good. The halo effect is worse on FALD IPS vs VA for the same reason IPS contrast is much worse.


----------



## caenlen

I can't wrap my head around these prices, I decided to just to keep my order in for the Massdrop Vast 35" 115hz 3440x1440 VA 2ms and firmware fixes ghosting, pixel smearing is pretty much non-existant in newer VA panels as well, $550 free ship no tax, 2 year warranty, and a 1 year warranty on dead pixels, if i get a single dead pixel they will replace it. i mean the price is just a steal imo. your asking me to pay $1500 for the same thing but with Gsync and 85hz bump. I'd rather just get this and keep saving money for the future OLED 4k... they come down in price everywhere, won't be long before one hits $1200 in a couple years maybe, I will grab that and maybe also a 240hz 1440p 27" when those come out.

instead of spending all my money in one place ^^ to each their own though


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I can't wrap my head around these prices, I decided to just to keep my order in for the Massdrop Vast 35" 115hz 3440x1440 VA 2ms and firmware fixes ghosting, pixel smearing is pretty much non-existant in newer VA panels as well, $550 free ship no tax, 2 year warranty, and a 1 year warranty on dead pixels, if i get a single dead pixel they will replace it. i mean the price is just a steal imo. your asking me to pay $1500 for the same thing but with Gsync and 85hz bump. I'd rather just get this and keep saving money for the future OLED 4k... they come down in price everywhere, won't be long before one hits $1200 in a couple years maybe, I will grab that and maybe also a 240hz 1440p 27" when those come out.
> 
> instead of spending all my money in one place ^^ to each their own though


Still seems like a compromise monitor to me and even though that $550 is a sweet price, you'd still have to wait until the end of January 2018 to receive the unit. Massdrop has no control over manufacturer delays, so if any issues arise, it may become an even longer wait. I've already experienced having to wait an extra 1-3 months on top of the several months of waiting for things I've bought in Massdrop and it's a huge bummer.

Also, the people interested in this monitor already run 1080Ti or Titan Xp or SLI'd cards, so it's always expected that bleeding edge technology is more expensive than even the average enthusiast is willing to pay. $1500+ seems a bit too close to OLED prices, so that's where my doubt lies. Since others are saying it's going to be at least that price, I don't expect myself to wait for this monitor if a slightly cheaper version (same specs but down to 120-144 Hz) at $1000-1200 comes out first.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Still seems like a compromise monitor to me and even though that $550 is a sweet price, you'd still have to wait until the end of January 2018 to receive the unit. Massdrop has no control over manufacturer delays, so if any issues arise, it may become an even longer wait. I've already experienced having to wait an extra 1-3 months on top of the several months of waiting for things I've bought in Massdrop and it's a huge bummer.
> 
> Also, the people interested in this monitor already run 1080Ti or Titan Xp or SLI'd cards, so it's always expected that bleeding edge technology is more expensive than even the average enthusiast is willing to pay. $1500+ seems a bit too close to OLED prices, so that's where my doubt lies. Since others are saying it's going to be at least that price, I don't expect myself to wait for this monitor if a slightly cheaper version (same specs but down to 120-144 Hz) at $1000-1200 comes out first.


Not a compromise monitor at all imo, and LinusTechTips will have a review of it up before the Massdrop ends. I trust his reviews, even people that sponsor him like Intel he hammers them sometimes quite hard. I'll try to remember to link the video here in next 10 days or so or whenever it pops up.

Also, I don't want Ultrawide as my main monitor 24.7 - as I only want it for certain games- most of my money is being saved in a "cookie jar" for when LG 4k OLED hits around $1200, and that day is coming within the next couple of years, I just have to be patient. Sometimes when I look up from my OLED phone at my laptop... my stomach just churns at how ugly IPS 1440p is... lol man OLED is just so baller I can't wait for that day... even if its 60hz only game sessions, totally fine with that... well not really... I am a high refresh addict, BUT yeah lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not a compromise monitor at all imo[


How so? Higher refresh rate but it could be a bit higher, definitely a crappy VA panel, the whole thing screams compromise.


----------



## rvectors

Linus sold his reviewer soul, some while ago. If you had watched his channel from the start, what he produces now is 'different'.... Not surprising when you are now running a business employing a number of people + premises etc. Yeah he did have a good dig about kaby lake but that was hardly unique for those who follow such things


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How so? Higher refresh rate but it could be a bit higher, definitely a crappy VA panel, the whole thing screams compromise.


this VA panel does not look that bad at all to me... I prefer it over IPS glow. this is not the original VA panel of Acer version or AOC version, it is same kind sure, but newer build techniques. looking at the video of the Massdrop Vast gameplay, looks great to me. but I am not as picky as a lot of you, I have had my QNIX 1440p at 110hz for like 5 years now... no regrets. but most here would say that is also a compromise monitor.

and as I said before, I don't want to invest to heavily in a ultrawide, as I plan to do OLED 4k in a year or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Linus sold his reviewer sole, some while ago. If you had watched his channel from the start, what he produces now is 'different'.... Not surprising when you are now running a business employing a number of people + premises etc. Yeah he did have a good dig about kaby lake but that was hardly unique for those who follow such things


soul* and that is your opinion, I still find him to be a good reviewer, to each his own.


----------



## rvectors

Updated thanks.

Well yes, isn't that the point to posting on such forums, that & the imparting of wisdom, it doesn't say anywhere that you should believe or agree with either.


----------



## caenlen

Why is no one talking about this? just curious... 4k 21:9 38" curved...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357702-REG/viewsonic_vp3881_37_5_wqhd_monitor_hdr10.html $1200 free ship no tax... hmmm very interesting.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why is no one talking about this? just curious... 4k 21:9 38" curved...
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357702-REG/viewsonic_vp3881_37_5_wqhd_monitor_hdr10.html $1200 free ship no tax... hmmm very interesting.


Why would we? It's the same panel that has been on a market for some time. It's as much "4k" as is 3440x1440. Small bump in resolution, plus it's still 60hz. Pass.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why is no one talking about this? just curious... 4k 21:9 38" curved...
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357702-REG/viewsonic_vp3881_37_5_wqhd_monitor_hdr10.html $1200 free ship no tax... hmmm very interesting.


$1300, 60hz and no adaptive sync of any kind? It's a monitor for work only, not gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Monitors do not drop in price - because the evolution of monitor tech is so god damn slow.


Yeah, and because there are still fools that would pay $800 for a bog standard TN panel.
https://www.amazon.com/OMEN-HP-27-Monitor-Aluminum/dp/B0711T4RDF


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why is no one talking about this? just curious... 4k 21:9 38" curved...
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357702-REG/viewsonic_vp3881_37_5_wqhd_monitor_hdr10.html $1200 free ship no tax... hmmm very interesting.


You can accomplish exactly the same thing with a custom resolution on a $400 27" 4K IPS monitor.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Anyone know when the ips UW 1440p 144hz are releasing? I know LG was rumored to be producing one but haven't heard anything about it since. If anything like that comes soon I'll probably just settle with that. Getting burnt out by the delays and lack of transparency for these 35's. Unfortunate, I was amped for them.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Nevermind: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#lg.display_144hz_update Looks like Q1 with gsync. Also HDR versions will be released.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Nevermind: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/38.htm#lg.display_144hz_update Looks like Q1 with gsync. Also HDR versions will be released.


Man, I don't know what to do. I think I am going to cancel the massdrop after all, best to ride this one out for another 6 months... I have a gut feeling









edit: nevermind i misunderstood you... bleh i don't know what to do.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Man, I don't know what to do. I think I am going to cancel the massdrop after all, best to ride this one out for another 6 months... I have a gut feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind i misunderstood you... bleh i don't know what to do.


I'm in the same boat; I know if I pull the trigger early, I'll regret it once the 35vq comes out. To everyone saying I'll get this or that monitor now and trade in for the 35vq/x35, is the value retention actually that good on used monitors? What's the percentage return you get and how do you trade in/sell your old monitor?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I'm in the same boat; I know if I pull the trigger early, I'll regret it once the 35vq comes out. To everyone saying I'll get this or that monitor now and trade in for the 35vq/x35, is the value retention actually that good on used monitors? What's the percentage return you get and how do you trade in/sell your old monitor?


Value retention for ultrawides suck......and shipping costs are very pricey. You would be lucky to get back 50 cents on the dollar.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Value retention for ultrawides suck......and shipping costs are very pricey. You would be lucky to get back 50 cents on the dollar.


Interesting. I guess those who say they'll purchase now and trade in later accept that much loss. For a one year purchase, not worth it for me. I guess I will just wait then. I still prefer to hear something official from ASUS though, I know TFT has a great track record for tech reporting, but still would rather hear it from the horse's mouth.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Robot*
> 
> $1300, 60hz and no adaptive sync of any kind? It's a monitor for work only, not gaming.
> Yeah, and because there are still fools that would pay $800 for a bog standard TN panel.
> https://www.amazon.com/OMEN-HP-27-Monitor-Aluminum/dp/B0711T4RDF


It says $636


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> It says $636


Start price was $800. Anyway, even $636 is highway robbery for this monitor.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Robot*
> 
> Start price was $800. Anyway, even $636 is highway robbery for this monitor.


oh its tn if its gonna be priced like that it needs to at least be 240hz with the resoultion


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Value retention for ultrawides suck......and shipping costs are very pricey. You would be lucky to get back 50 cents on the dollar.


I'd say this is fairly accurate. You won't be able to sell on an UW for much more than about 50% of the purchase price. Here where I live (EU) I just sell my old kit on local buy and sell forum. How do you guys do it stateside?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Value retention for ultrawides suck......and shipping costs are very pricey. You would be lucky to get back 50 cents on the dollar.


Ya not to mention these ridiculous shipping prices these days for individuals. Cost me almost $100 to ship a small sound bar I sold on Ebay for a little over $300 (it was $800 new). Talk about huge profit loses. Oh and don't forget Ebays massive 10% take! Reselling stuff is going to die with all these costs.

Oh ya, but there is always Cleetus on Craigslist that pays top dollar.


----------



## williamdabastrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I'm stuck with my XB270HU for another year. I've had it since August 2015 and have been looking to replace it since late 2015 lol.


You say "stuck" as if you are unhappy with it - as someone with the same monitor, I'm curious what you dislike about it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamdabastrd*
> 
> You say "stuck" as if you are unhappy with it - as someone with the same monitor, I'm curious what you dislike about it?


- IPS glow
- Poor contrast
- Matte coating
- Low resolution
- ULMB, its most redeeming feature, still leaves a lot to be desired
- Slightly smaller than ideal for my current desk and sitting position

I've had it since Q3 2015, it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## kot0005

even samsung released their ultrawide qdot hdr chg90 monitor. Too bad its freesync. common asus.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> even samsung released their ultrawide qdot hdr chg90 monitor. Too bad its freesync. common asus.


Nah I'm glad it is freesync. The monitor is subpar and has its own defects; and its "HDR" is inadequate to say the least. Not nearly enough nits, so basically dark content amounts to black crush. Seemed promising at first, but really glad the Gsync version didn't arrive in the market simultaneously. May have made the mistake of purchasing before reviews.


----------



## Hydroplane

Nice to see the refresh rate going up on the higher res monitors. 2560 x 1080 just doesn't have enough vertical space for me.


----------



## naved777

Update 6/10/17 (Tft Central): the panel production for the utilised AU Optronics VA panel is not scheduled until Q2 2018 according to the latest information we have, and we have been informed that we should not expect this display to be available until at least Q2 next year.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Update 6/10/17 (Tft Central): the panel production for the utilised AU Optronics VA panel is not scheduled until Q2 2018 according to the latest information we have, and we have been informed that we should not expect this display to be available until at least Q2 next year.


good cause I just bought a 4k oled tv now I can wait and just grab a cheap ips korean 34 3440x1440 panel @ 95 hz for $449

http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Event-Crossover-3412UM-AHIPS-BOOST-CLOCK-95Hz-3440x1440-34-Gaming-Monitor-/322786799389?epid=926840139&hash=item4b2797af1d:g:qbQAAOSwnNJZy0kr


----------



## Kokin

Man that's quite a long wait, if production starts in Q2 2018, that will mean release wouldn't be until Q3 or even Q4 2018.







I'm hoping there are earlier releases for 120-144Hz UW curved monitors that come out with G-Sync and possibly HDR or FALD earlier in 2018.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> good cause I just bought a 4k oled tv now I can wait and just grab a cheap ips korean 34 3440x1440 panel @ 95 hz for $449
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Event-Crossover-3412UM-AHIPS-BOOST-CLOCK-95Hz-3440x1440-34-Gaming-Monitor-/322786799389?epid=926840139&hash=item4b2797af1d:g:qbQAAOSwnNJZy0kr


dream-seller was one of the main Ebay vendors selling good Korean 1440p 120Hz overclockable monitors 5 years ago (which I still use), I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Benny89

Good, that means we won't see those monitors probably till Q4 2018 at least (further delays as always) or even Q1 2019.

2019 may finally release 120 Hz HDMI 2.1 OLED TVs and then- bb gaming monitors forever.

I will stick till then to my 165hz IPS







. I can only think of OLED now, but needs to be more than 60Hz first.


----------



## eXistencelies

They should just make a damn 144hz/165hz UW IPS 1440p/Gsync. They already have the 100hz equivalent.


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> They should just make a damn 144hz/165hz UW IPS 1440p/Gsync. They already have the 100hz equivalent.


Not sure that they have the technical means. All the higher than 100hz refresh rate UW monitors are going VA. And even the 100hz IPS UW's are not native 100hz they are overclocked. I think they realise they were already pushing the envelope with their IPS panels and quality to date.


----------



## sinholueiro

To get WQHD 144Hz, they need something better than DP1.2, and I think that they don't have capable scalers yet (nor Nvidia).


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> To get WQHD 144Hz, they need something better than DP1.2, and I think that they don't have capable scalers yet (nor Nvidia).


My 1080ti has DP1.4 or am I missing something here?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarod*
> 
> My 1080ti has DP1.4 or am I missing something here?


It's the monitors that is missing DP 1.4 but these new HDR gsync displays should be using it.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarod*
> 
> My 1080ti has DP1.4 or am I missing something here?


Nvidia also do the GSync scaler that is used in GSync monitors. In fact, it will be used in this monitor for sure, but they have problems with the heat dissipation from what I heard.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Good, that means we won't see those monitors probably till Q4 2018 at least (further delays as always) or even Q1 2019.
> 
> 2019 may finally release 120 Hz HDMI 2.1 OLED TVs and then- bb gaming monitors forever.
> 
> I will stick till then to my 165hz IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only think of OLED now, but needs to be more than 60Hz first.


It would be nice, but by 2019-2020 MicroLED will probably be out. Even LG is looking into MLED, cheaper and better than OLED.


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> To get WQHD 144Hz, they need something better than DP1.2, and I think that they don't have capable scalers yet (nor Nvidia).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Nvidia also do the GSync scaler that is used in GSync monitors. In fact, it will be used in this monitor for sure, but they have problems with the heat dissipation from what I heard.


Yes I'm guessing that is at least partly the reason for the delay with the panel


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> It would be nice, but by 2019-2020 MicroLED will probably be out. Even LG is looking into MLED, cheaper and better than OLED.


lol both of you live in fantasy land

1) 120Hz OLED HDMI 2.1 TVs probably wont come out in 2019. (and if they do, probably only on higher end models) - but 120Hz isnt the only factor when gaming, what about g2g and input latency times ?

and what about burn in (important if its going to be used as a PC monitor) and OLED color filter deterioration over time ? think they gonna solve that in next year ?

and then there is size, I doubt you will be seeing OLED 120Hz HDR TVs in sizes smaller than 40" which makes it not that practical for users with smaller desks

2) MicroLED story has been going on for over 2 years now with no known MLED products on the market

even if its out next year, in 2018., you will still have to wait a few years for prices to drop (look at how OLED TVs are still expensive despite being for some time on the market now) to acceptable consumer levels

its a s***show when it comes to monitors - still no choice but to go with flawed VA/IPS panels and pretend TN isnt being sold for +500$ - at least for another couple of years it looks like

these new ****ty samsung and LG panels with fake HDR and quantum dot are really annoying


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> lol both of you live in fantasy land
> 
> 1) 120Hz OLED HDMI 2.1 TVs probably wont come out in 2019. (and if they do, probably only on higher end models) - but 120Hz isnt the only factor when gaming, what about g2g and input latency times ?
> 
> and what about burn in (important if its going to be used as a PC monitor) and OLED color filter deterioration over time ? think they gonna solve that in next year ?
> 
> and then there is size, I doubt you will be seeing OLED 120Hz HDR TVs in sizes smaller than 40" which makes it not that practical for users with smaller desks
> 
> 2) MicroLED story has been going on for over 2 years now with no known MLED products on the market
> 
> even if its out next year, in 2018., you will still have to wait a few years for prices to drop (look at how OLED TVs are still expensive despite being for some time on the market now) to acceptable consumer levels
> 
> its a s***show when it comes to monitors - still no choice but to go with flawed VA/IPS panels and pretend TN isnt being sold for +500$ - at least for another couple of years it looks like
> 
> these new ****ty samsung and LG panels with fake HDR and quantum dot are really annoying


How can you call all new monitors ****ty when you're using 1080p TN at 27 inch?









Most OLED issues are gone these days (2016 models and forward), but it's not perfect. MLED will be close to perfect tho.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> How can you call all new monitors ****ty when you're using 1080p TN at 27 inch?


cause its a new monitor (purchased in 2015) - and TN panels are still being sold so they are still relevant

and I've been on a look out for a new monitor for the past year - I am fully aware of all of the QC issues plaguing current gaming monitors and how much bull*hit marketing there is today

there isnt a single decent IPS/VA high refresh rate monitor on the market without at least 2 or 3 issues (BLB, excessive IPS glow, poor viewing angles, low g2g times, overshot, undershot, motion blurring, etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Most OLED issues are gone these days (2016 models and forward), but it's not perfect. MLED will be close to perfect tho.


the most important OLED issue still hasnt been resolved - burn in and green color fading at a much faster rate then other colors (one of the reasons why samsung still uses pentile OLED with double the number of green subpixels)

OLED was supposed to be perfect as well but it still isnt after all these years (my first OLED device was HTC Desire from 2010...) and its still expensive (not to mention the only mainstream OLED monitor in existence, was recently pulled from the market)

I dont hold any hopes for MicroLED being a factor any time soon


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> the most important OLED issue still hasnt been resolved - burn in and green color fading at a much faster rate then other colors (one of the reasons why samsung still uses pentile OLED with double the number of green subpixels)


The green thing is a non-issue with LG's OLED, which uses RGBW pixels, or white OLEDs with RGB filters on them. Also, there are very few reports of burn-in with LG's panels. Quite a few members on here using them as monitors with no problems.


----------



## CallsignVega

I think Samsung has been doing a number with their propaganda. So much bad info out there on OLED.


----------



## KGPrime

I predict all these FALD monitors are going to suck.

First off. *If* the "FALD" only works with predetermined crappy "game" or movie modes ect, locking out the settings as it does on the already released Dell UP2718q, and then as far as much greater than 1000:1 contrast ratios not being a true reality outside of HDR content, so still having IPS glow on the desktop in general is entirely likely, unless you can use those modes exclusively, which probably looks like crap in anything other than HDR games or movies, anyway. So those of us wanting that CRT experience on the desktop from an IPS panel aren't likely to get it from FALD.

Second there isn't much HDR content in PC gaming yet. Though i'm sure it's coming at a feverish pace sooner than later,... _to consoles_, as a 144Hz+ or whatever Gsync PC monitor with, FALD and HDR, it's going to be a disappointment for anything but the early adopters who don't care and will have it for their small hadnfull games regardless.

Though we could assume better uniformity in general with FALD, backlight bleed will still be a very real possibility without greatly stepped up QC from manufacturers, which seems unlikely, but one would hope at this price they would.

Blooming. Which i suspect will be more of a bother to some people than others. I am positive if i notice it i will not be able to unsee it from that point forward and therefore hate it.

Regardless since normal desktop usage and every day content creation won't likely be practical with Fald it will just be a nich feature and a let down, at least those of us looking for the CRT or Oled experience where you just have that contrast and deep blacks all the time in every day usage. So it's just an average desktop monitor anyway most of the time.

None of this adds up to being worth what they will cost at least at first, for most people. So most people might want to wait 2-4 years down the road when it's more of a main stream thing and content and newer models/panels come out and they _hopefully_ have all the kinks worked out, and perhaps the prices come down a bit. Though hopefully Oled or something else takes LCD place for *desktop monitor*s by that time. Desktop Monitors. NOT 40"-60" TVS.

And lastly and almost assuredly, VGA drivers, Games, *Windows* OS, and general compatibility are probably going to be spotty to abysmal here and there.

So i see these likely will be a giant 2k dollar let down, not really a let down considering those very real possibilities since i won't be buying one. But even for people who might want all these features without considering the limit in use as they may be at first. Unless it's just worth it to them for a handful of _console_ titles, and a few PC games while having to also run Dual 1080Ti overclocked under water to even make use of the Hz .

Lastly the only redeeming factor would be 200Hz, but ppi at 21:9 1440p is still lame for the money and being IPS it is is doubtful the Hz will matter much, or even be viable unless by some miracle.

Backlit LCD just needs to DIE.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Backlit LCD just needs to DIE.


i have an oled right next to an ips, both calibrated from factory to the same specs.
I prefer IPS during content creation for its natural accurate tones
i prefer the oled for consumption for the crushed blacks and eye-poppin' vibrancy

pro's and con's of each...i think it's silly to generalize LCDs in general. There are some absolute craps out there, and ones that are excellent.


----------



## DoomDash

Unless ACER makes one I'll be getting this.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> i prefer the oled for consumption for the *crushed blacks*


There's your problem. It's obviously not properly calibrated. Most reviewers agree that OLED is superior in every way except max brightness. There's no reason you could possibly think an IPS display is better in any meaningful way unless the OLED display was not well calibrated.


----------



## twitchyzero

the issue is reviewers often dont have 2 identically calibrated for an apple-to-apple comparsion, LCD v. OLED side-by-side.

Unless you've done it in-person or there's a test that has those parameters, I feel confident in the 8K panel delivering some phenomenal qualities.

i like my blacks inky when I'm watching/gaming content for the immersion. If I want to pixel peep and scrutinize the work, it'll go onto the IPS.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I predict all these FALD monitors are going to suck.
> 
> First off. *If* the "FALD" only works with predetermined crappy "game" or movie modes ect, locking out the settings as it does on the already released Dell UP2718q, and then as far as much greater than 1000:1 contrast ratios not being a true reality outside of HDR content, so still having IPS glow on the desktop in general is entirely likely, unless you can use those modes exclusively, which probably looks like crap in anything other than HDR games or movies, anyway. So those of us wanting that CRT experience on the desktop from an IPS panel aren't likely to get it from FALD.
> 
> Second there isn't much HDR content in PC gaming yet. Though i'm sure it's coming at a feverish pace sooner than later,... _to consoles_, as a 144Hz+ or whatever Gsync PC monitor with, FALD and HDR, it's going to be a disappointment for anything but the early adopters who don't care and will have it for their small hadnfull games regardless.
> 
> Though we could assume better uniformity in general with FALD, backlight bleed will still be a very real possibility without greatly stepped up QC from manufacturers, which seems unlikely, but one would hope at this price they would.
> 
> Blooming. Which i suspect will be more of a bother to some people than others. I am positive if i notice it i will not be able to unsee it from that point forward and therefore hate it.
> 
> Regardless since normal desktop usage and every day content creation won't likely be practical with Fald it will just be a nich feature and a let down, at least those of us looking for the CRT or Oled experience where you just have that contrast and deep blacks all the time in every day usage. So it's just an average desktop monitor anyway most of the time.
> 
> None of this adds up to being worth what they will cost at least at first, for most people. So most people might want to wait 2-4 years down the road when it's more of a main stream thing and content and newer models/panels come out and they _hopefully_ have all the kinks worked out, and perhaps the prices come down a bit. Though hopefully Oled or something else takes LCD place for *desktop monitor*s by that time. Desktop Monitors. NOT 40"-60" TVS.
> 
> And lastly and almost assuredly, VGA drivers, Games, *Windows* OS, and general compatibility are probably going to be spotty to abysmal here and there.
> 
> So i see these likely will be a giant 2k dollar let down, not really a let down considering those very real possibilities since i won't be buying one. But even for people who might want all these features without considering the limit in use as they may be at first. Unless it's just worth it to them for a handful of _console_ titles, and a few PC games while having to also run Dual 1080Ti overclocked under water to even make use of the Hz .
> 
> Lastly the only redeeming factor would be 200Hz, but ppi at 21:9 1440p is still lame for the money and being IPS it is is doubtful the Hz will matter much, or even be viable unless by some miracle.
> 
> Backlit LCD just needs to DIE.


I pretty much agree with all of this.

3440x1440 sure doesn't knock your socks off anymore. Is this monitor still suppose to be VA? If so, there is no point in running a refresh rate that high. The black smear will negate any benefit of that refresh rate.

And the way HDR/FALD works in conjunction with games and Windows will be interesting to see. I think all of these FALD G-sync displays may end up being overpriced/over-hyped in the end.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> the issue is reviewers often dont have 2 identically calibrated for an apple-to-apple comparsion, LCD v. OLED side-by-side.


Quite the opposite. TV reviewers *frequently* have a lot of different models using different technology, and they can make the necessary and relevant comparisons because they also have calibration equipment.


----------



## AngryLobster

FALD is a game changer. The only reason I use a TV as a monitor is because I can't tolerate the garbage QC of monitor backlights now days. Even if a TV has really bad uniformity, local dimming masks it and makes it invisible which will apply to these monitors as well.

I tried playing Outlast 2 on a XB271HU and couldn't take more than 5 minutes of grey blacks or orange glowing corners. Why people pay $700 for that is beyond me. The more TV tech hand me downs come to monitors the better.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> FALD is a game changer.


Unfortunately it may not be as much of a game changer as first though. I guess it could help with IPS glow though:


----------



## s1rrah

When does this thing drop? I want one....


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> When does this thing drop? I want one....


Two Moar Weaks


----------



## Triniboi82

You guys think it makes sense to sell my x34 to get this?


----------



## twitchyzero

you're gonna be waiting a year for this...production confirmed for Q2 at the earliest.

I really don't understand the monitor market

4K120 OLED...canned after 1 year

this...majorly delayed...may face cancellation too


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> lol both of you live in fantasy land
> 
> 1) 120Hz OLED HDMI 2.1 TVs probably wont come out in 2019. (and if they do, probably only on higher end models) - but 120Hz isnt the only factor when gaming, what about g2g and input latency times ?
> 
> and what about burn in (important if its going to be used as a PC monitor) and OLED color filter deterioration over time ? think they gonna solve that in next year ?
> 
> and then there is size, I doubt you will be seeing OLED 120Hz HDR TVs in sizes smaller than 40" which makes it not that practical for users with smaller desks
> 
> 2) MicroLED story has been going on for over 2 years now with no known MLED products on the market
> 
> even if its out next year, in 2018., you will still have to wait a few years for prices to drop (look at how OLED TVs are still expensive despite being for some time on the market now) to acceptable consumer levels
> 
> its a s***show when it comes to monitors - still no choice but to go with flawed VA/IPS panels and pretend TN isnt being sold for +500$ - at least for another couple of years it looks like
> 
> these new ****ty samsung and LG panels with fake HDR and quantum dot are really annoying


LG c6 and C7 oled's have true hdr not fake and the C7 can run at 120hz without any overclocking so that makes it good for gaming as long as you don't mind using 1080p to get the 120hz


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quite the opposite. TV reviewers *frequently* have a lot of different models using different technology, and they can make the necessary and relevant comparisons because they also have calibration equipment.


please link me to a side-by-side comparison using both the high-end models of each technology including professional wide gamuts (since I was referring to monitors and not televisions, and geared towards creation instead of consumption) that has gone through said testing methodology.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> You guys think it makes sense to sell my x34 to get this?


I would honestly like to compare the IPS to the VA once it is released before I buy it. I have the first Asus 144hz monitor in 1080p VA panel and the Acer Predator IPS 165hz 27" monitor. It is night and day difference with colors.


----------



## poetik

I want!


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I pretty much agree with all of this.
> 
> 3440x1440 sure doesn't knock your socks off anymore. Is this monitor still suppose to be VA? If so, there is no point in running a refresh rate that high. The black smear will negate any benefit of that refresh rate.
> 
> And the way HDR/FALD works in conjunction with games and Windows will be interesting to see. I think all of these FALD G-sync displays may end up being overpriced/over-hyped in the end.


I do as well. And I was getting tired of the constant delays and speculation. So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on an Acer z35p. At first I was apprehensive due to all the IPS blows VA out of the water comments. I am more than satisfied with my purchase, finally. I went through 279qs, 348qs, the viewsonic XG2703; let me tell you, unless you put those ips side by side with my Z35p it would be hard to say one is definitively better in color and the difference is almost negligible (for me at least, I only use my monitor for productivity/gaming, not content creation or photography). I mean really the colors pop on this panel especially after calibration. And the absence of that disgusting IPS orange glow is honestly worth the small drawbacks of the Z35p panel. Black smear is hardly noticeable even at 120hz, have to set overdrive to extreme to get any significant ghosting, and that is unnecessary as the monitor is perfectly responsive at normal overdrive. If you have a 1080ti, I say the Z35p is the perfect monitor to sit on and enjoy that gpu power for now. I've decided I'll wait for HDR to become more integrated into the market when I redo my rig in 4-5 years. But really anyone that was in my position of wanting an upgrade and waiting for the 35vq, I highly recommend the Z35p; your 1080ti (or high end gpu in general) will be pushed by the Z35p, and you'll get great colors, great blacks, great contrast, 120hz, and in my opinion the best display for gaming on the market right now.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I do as well. And I was getting tired of the constant delays and speculation. So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on an Acer z35p. At first I was apprehensive due to all the IPS blows VA out of the water comments. I am more than satisfied with my purchase, finally. I went through 279qs, 348qs, the viewsonic XG2703; let me tell you, unless you put those ips side by side with my Z35p it would be hard to say one is definitively better in color and the difference is almost negligible (for me at least, I only use my monitor for productivity/gaming, not content creation or photography). I mean really the colors pop on this panel especially after calibration. And the absence of that disgusting IPS orange glow is honestly worth the small drawbacks of the Z35p panel. Black smear is hardly noticeable even at 120hz, have to set overdrive to extreme to get any significant ghosting, and that is unnecessary as the monitor is perfectly responsive at normal overdrive. If you have a 1080ti, I say the Z35p is the perfect monitor to sit on and enjoy that gpu power for now. I've decided I'll wait for HDR to become more integrated into the market when I redo my rig in 4-5 years. But really anyone that was in my position of wanting an upgrade and waiting for the 35vq, I highly recommend the Z35p; your 1080ti (or high end gpu in general) will be pushed by the Z35p, and you'll get great colors, great blacks, great contrast, 120hz, and in my opinion the best display for gaming on the market right now.


does the display exhibit any problems at 200hz ?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> does the display exhibit any problems at 200hz ?


You mean 120hz? No not at all, no flickering, vertical lines, or common defects. Buttery smooth with no noticeable ghosting unless set to extreme overdrive. Absolutely fantastic monitor, way better than my previous 348q. Will gladly sit on this for the next 3 or 4 years with my gtx1080ti. And with the extra money I saved, the 500+ additional USD spent for the 35vq, I went ahead and got the Oculus Rift which is fantastic. No regrets. I would recommend buying it through Amazon and giving it a try, their return policy is outstanding if you decide you don't like the Acer Z35p.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> You mean 120hz? No not at all, no flickering, vertical lines, or common defects. Buttery smooth with no noticeable ghosting unless set to extreme overdrive. Absolutely fantastic monitor, way better than my previous 348q. Will gladly sit on this for the next 3 or 4 years with my gtx1080ti. And with the extra money I saved, the 500+ additional USD spent for the 35vq, I went ahead and got the Oculus Rift which is fantastic. No regrets. I would recommend buying it through Amazon and giving it a try, their return policy is outstanding if you decide you don't like the Acer Z35p.


I have been wanting to get an UW for a while now. I have been using the Acer Predator 27" OC'd to 165hz. So this Z35p will overclock to 120hz? I know going from 144hz to 120hz isn't that noticeable as 60hz to 120hz. I am curious if this is worth purchasing? I also have a 1080ti on water.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> You mean 120hz? No not at all, no flickering, vertical lines, or common defects. Buttery smooth with no noticeable ghosting unless set to extreme overdrive. Absolutely fantastic monitor, way better than my previous 348q. Will gladly sit on this for the next 3 or 4 years with my gtx1080ti. And with the extra money I saved, the 500+ additional USD spent for the 35vq, I went ahead and got the Oculus Rift which is fantastic. No regrets. I would recommend buying it through Amazon and giving it a try, their return policy is outstanding if you decide you don't like the Acer Z35p.


oh okay I am getting the display mixed up with the z35 non p I have had the 165hz pg279q before then went with a 240hz and I can say I see the difference between 144- 200hz so I know that 200hz will be my next display 3440x1440 @ 200hz


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> I have been wanting to get an UW for a while now. I have been using the Acer Predator 27" OC'd to 165hz. So this Z35p will overclock to 120hz? I know going from 144hz to 120hz isn't that noticeable as 60hz to 120hz. I am curious if this is worth purchasing? I also have a 1080ti on water.


This is dependent upon a few things. I was upgrading from a 60hz TN 6 year old panel, whereas you have a great panel as is. If you know you want UW, which I highly recommend, then yes the increased FOV and productivity is 100 percent worth the upgrade. The difference between 120hz and 165hz is slightly noticeable, but not enough to make me stay in a smaller aspect ratio. 120hz is still buttery smooth and the jump to 165, to me, is not worth the smaller monitor. The last thing I would say is this; if you know when the 35vq comes out you're willing to not only spend the 1.8k-2k that monitor will cost, but also he cost of upgrading your gpu, CPU, and rig in general to utilize it effectively and fully; then he Z35p will be optimal until your next full rig upgrade. I just updated my entire rig, and won't be doing so again for at least a few years; so the Z35p is best in class for my setup: UW, 120hz, good colors, great blacks, good contrast, no ips glow, and way better QC than the current ips lineup, at least from what I've seen in reviews. By the time I reach next cycle of upgrades, HDR will be more common in the PC market, there will be better monitors, gpus, etc. If I were to go straight to the 35vq, I'd have to play catchup and upgrade my rig piecemeal- which I am not interested in doing; and I would simultaneously have to wait for developers to not only release HDR content, but also do it well (mass effect for example did it atrociously). So there you go: if you have the money to get all the bleeding edge tech start of next year, hold off; if not, your 1080ti will love being stressed on the Z35p and look damn good doing it. Cheers.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> This is dependent upon a few things. I was upgrading from a 60hz TN 6 year old panel, whereas you have a great panel as is. If you know you want UW, which I highly recommend, then yes the increased FOV and productivity is 100 percent worth the upgrade. The difference between 120hz and 165hz is slightly noticeable, but not enough to make me stay in a smaller aspect ratio. 120hz is still buttery smooth and the jump to 165, to me, is not worth the smaller monitor. The last thing I would say is this; if you know when the 35vq comes out you're willing to not only spend the 1.8k-2k that monitor will cost, but also he cost of upgrading your gpu, CPU, and rig in general to utilize it effectively and fully; then he Z35p will be optimal until your next full rig upgrade. I just updated my entire rig, and won't be doing so again for at least a few years; so the Z35p is best in class for my setup: UW, 120hz, good colors, great blacks, good contrast, no ips glow, and way better QC than the current ips lineup, at least from what I've seen in reviews. By the time I reach next cycle of upgrades, HDR will be more common in the PC market, there will be better monitors, gpus, etc. If I were to go straight to the 35vq, I'd have to play catchup and upgrade my rig piecemeal- which I am not interested in doing; and I would simultaneously have to wait for developers to not only release HDR content, but also do it well (mass effect for example did it atrociously). So there you go: if you have the money to get all the bleeding edge tech start of next year, hold off; if not, your 1080ti will love being stressed on the Z35p and look damn good doing it. Cheers.


Thanks for the reply. Though this panel is a VA and not IPS. I upgraded my rig back in Jan to a 7700k/32gb DDR4 3000mhz/1080ti. So I am good on the cpu/mobo. Was easily OC'd to 5ghz @ 1.285v delidded and all on a custom water loop. Though not all games I have can utilize the 165hz (I have it capped at 160 using Rivatuner so it doesn't tear). Only game that really hits those FPS is Rocket League and CSGO. I only really play RL and PUBG (which that game is horribly optimized). Though I am capable of hitting 144+ in some areas. I am not too hyped about HDR really. I am just really looking for UW that is capable of 144hz and an IPS panel. I wish I could compare these two side by side.


----------



## sinholueiro

What's the max refresh rate that DP 1.3 (or 1.4) can get at 3440x1440?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> good cause I just bought a 4k oled tv now I can wait and just grab a cheap ips korean 34 3440x1440 panel @ 95 hz for $449
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Event-Crossover-3412UM-AHIPS-BOOST-CLOCK-95Hz-3440x1440-34-Gaming-Monitor-/322786799389?epid=926840139&hash=item4b2797af1d:g:qbQAAOSwnNJZy0kr


man thats tempting


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Though this panel is a VA and not IPS. I upgraded my rig back in Jan to a 7700k/32gb DDR4 3000mhz/1080ti. So I am good on the cpu/mobo. Was easily OC'd to 5ghz @ 1.285v delidded and all on a custom water loop. Though not all games I have can utilize the 165hz (I have it capped at 160 using Rivatuner so it doesn't tear). Only game that really hits those FPS is Rocket League and CSGO. I only really play RL and PUBG (which that game is horribly optimized). Though I am capable of hitting 144+ in some areas. I am not too hyped about HDR really. I am just really looking for UW that is capable of 144hz and an IPS panel. I wish I could compare these two side by side.


Oh your gpu/CPU can handle those frames no problem, I was just saying as of now with that combo, to me, the Z35p is best in class. There is a Alienware 3418dw that is slightly smaller but has same resolution 3440x1400 at 120hz and is ips, but it's 1500 dollars; and honestly, I can't stand IPS glow, it just destroys dark content. So the Z35p is same, better dark content/contrast, and colors look great.

As for IPS 3440x1440, the first 144hz are coming from LG, but apparently those have also been delayed till next year. I would recommend giving the Z35p a go; buy through Amazon, return it if you don't like it. Simple.


----------



## Tarod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Oh your gpu/CPU can handle those frames no problem, I was just saying as of now with that combo, to me, the Z35p is best in class. There is a Alienware 3418dw that is slightly smaller but has same resolution 3440x1400 at 120hz and is ips, but it's 1500 dollars; and honestly, I can't stand IPS glow, it just destroys dark content. So the Z35p is same, better dark content/contrast, and colors look great.
> 
> As for IPS 3440x1440, the first 144hz are coming from LG, but apparently those have also been delayed till next year. I would recommend giving the Z35p a go; buy through Amazon, return it if you don't like it. Simple.


This. Just bought a Z35P myself in recent weeks and completely happy out with the decision. Great monitor.


----------



## Kokin

Man I was thinking of holding out until the 120-144Hz Ultrawides from LG or AU Optronics come out Q1 next year, but you guys are tempting me to get the Z35P.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Man I was thinking of holding out until the 120-144Hz Ultrawides from LG or AU Optronics come out Q1 next year, but you guys are tempting me to get the Z35P.


Well in fairness my prior statement/assessment needs to be amended. The Alienware AW3418DW, which is basically the same monitor as the Z35p (3440x1440, 120hz, 34 inch UW), except with an IPS panel, has now significantly dropped in price to 999.00 USD, making it cheaper than the Z35p. I expected this being Dell practices this sales method often (overpricing and then dropping); however, I did not anticipate this drastic of a drop, nor this early after release. So, I was still in the return window for the Z35p, and though I did thoroughly enjoy it, I couldn't resist hopping on the sale and comparing the AW3418DW. Multiple reddit threads have attested to higher QC, less IPS glow and BLB, and a few even were previous owners of the Z35p/Pg348q and swore the AW3418DW was superior. So, my AW is arriving Friday. I'll update you as to whether or not the QC is good, and if I believe it actually is superior to the Z35p; of course, you may already have a strong preference to either monitor tech, which now given that they're relatively the same price (100 USD difference), you can base your decision off of that alone. Also coming down the pipeline very shortly is TFT Central's review of the AW3418DW, which is sure to be the most thorough, accurate review you'll find. Cheers.

Edit: I also forgot to mention I was having brightness fluctuations/flickering in Doom with the Z35p, even after a driver reinstall. This did not occur in other games but I had only tried a few at that point. That flaw, the price drop for the AW3418DW, and the positive feedback on reddit pushed me to returning the Z35p, and giving the AW a go.


----------



## twitchyzero

63 pages and this may ship ~ 9 months now "at the earliest"

this thread should be locked until there's actually new information


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well in fairness my prior statement/assessment needs to be amended. The Alienware AW3418DW, which is basically the same monitor as the Z35p (3440x1440, 120hz, 34 inch UW), except with an IPS panel, has now significantly dropped in price to 999.00 USD, making it cheaper than the Z35p. I expected this being Dell practices this sales method often (overpricing and then dropping); however, I did not anticipate this drastic of a drop, nor this early after release. So, I was still in the return window for the Z35p, and though I did thoroughly enjoy it, I couldn't resist hopping on the sale and comparing the AW3418DW. Multiple reddit threads have attested to higher QC, less IPS glow and BLB, and a few even were previous owners of the Z35p/Pg348q and swore the AW3418DW was superior. So, my AW is arriving Friday. I'll update you as to whether or not the QC is good, and if I believe it actually is superior to the Z35p; of course, you may already have a strong preference to either monitor tech, which now given that they're relatively the same price (100 USD difference), you can base your decision off of that alone. Also coming down the pipeline very shortly is TFT Central's review of the AW3418DW, which is sure to be the most thorough, accurate review you'll find. Cheers.
> 
> Edit: I also forgot to mention I was having brightness fluctuations/flickering in Doom with the Z35p, even after a driver reinstall. This did not occur in other games but I had only tried a few at that point. That flaw, the price drop for the AW3418DW, and the positive feedback on reddit pushed me to returning the Z35p, and giving the AW a go.


Seeing the Z35P for $1019 on Amazon and the AW3418DW as $999, so it's almost equal in pricing. I've pretty much been using IPS/PLS exclusively for my monitors, so I don't have much experience with VA panels. I'd love to wait for your review of the monitor as well as TFT Central, although now I'm worried about how long this sale will last. It's a bit silly how turned off I was from the Alienware when I first saw the $1500 price tag, but now I'm real close to buying it at $999.


----------



## init1alj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> 63 pages and this may ship ~ 9 months now "at the earliest"
> 
> this thread should be locked until there's actually new information


Hey all new here! So I've been waiting for this monitor to come out now. But yeah it seems that this and also the newest 4K monitors are in delay. If anyone has a microcenter near them and wants to cash on a sick deal go now! Cause I sure as hell did.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Seeing the Z35P for $1019 on Amazon and the AW3418DW as $999, so it's almost equal in pricing. I've pretty much been using IPS/PLS exclusively for my monitors, so I don't have much experience with VA panels. I'd love to wait for your review of the monitor as well as TFT Central, although now I'm worried about how long this sale will last. It's a bit silly how turned off I was from the Alienware when I first saw the $1500 price tag, but now I'm real close to buying it at $999.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *init1alj*
> 
> Hey all new here! So I've been waiting for this monitor to come out now. But yeah it seems that this and also the newest 4K monitors are in delay. If anyone has a microcenter near them and wants to cash on a sick deal go now! Cause I sure as hell did.


OK! Well I was surprised to find out that the AW3418DW arrived early today and here are my first impressions:

Wow. Dell has really pulled this off nicely. Absolutely beautiful, crisp image, great response times, no motion blur, great white consistency throughout the panel, and incredible colors. Really a spectacular monitor and the largest turnoff for me, in regards to IPS, is completely absent/mitigated here- no orange, overbearing IPS glow. Now there certainly is a glow, but it is much more mellow, and in no way disrupts the blacks and dark content as my prior pg348q/pg279q did with their atrocious, puke orange, retina-searing glow. This is the subtle glow that is expected from a monitor and is in no way disruptive. So this is an IPS panel with beautiful colors, minimal glow, BLB is almost non-existent on my model (tiny, I mean 1 mm or less, at the lower left and right corner), fluidity is absolutely stunning (and yes coming from the Z35p the more crisp, fluid motion of the IPS panel, especially in fast paced games/content, is much more pleasing), and the blacks are rich and deep, which is not what I was expecting at all. I mean seriously, the blacks on this AW3418DW are just as deep as the Z35p post calibration, and I haven't even fully calibrated this gorgeous piece of equipment yet.

So coming from the Z35p, I can with utmost confidence recommend this display. It is everything the pg348q was trying to be, except perfected- and with a higher refresh rate to boot. The QC is NOTICEABLY better than ASUS or Acer models, with no dead or bright pixels, and extremely minimal BLB. The black levels are also much, much better, giving a rich, deep hue to dark content as opposed to the muted greys of the the previous IPS panels. Alienware/Dell have really outdone themselves with this monitor. I will continue to look for any imperfections as I run it through it's paces, but as of right now, it's excellent. That sale is great too, a superior monitor to the 348q and X34 for 100 dollars cheaper? Makes for an easy choice. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> OK! Well I was surprised to find out that the AW3418DW arrived early today and here are my first impressions:
> 
> Wow. Dell has really pulled this off nicely. Absolutely beautiful, crisp image, great response times, no motion blur, great white consistency throughout the panel, and incredible colors. Really a spectacular monitor and the largest turnoff for me, in regards to IPS, is completely absent/mitigated here- no orange, overbearing IPS glow. Now there certainly is a glow, but it is much more mellow, and in no way disrupts the blacks and dark content as my prior pg348q/pg279q did with their atrocious, puke orange, retina-searing glow. This is the subtle glow that is expected from a monitor and is in no way disruptive. So this is an IPS panel with beautiful colors, minimal glow, BLB is almost non-existent on my model (tiny, I mean 1 mm or less, at the lower left and right corner), fluidity is absolutely stunning (and yes coming from the Z35p the more crisp, fluid motion of the IPS panel, especially in fast paced games/content, is much more pleasing), and the blacks are rich and deep, which is not what I was expecting at all. I mean seriously, the blacks on this AW3418DW are just as deep as the Z35p post calibration, and I haven't even fully calibrated this gorgeous piece of equipment yet.
> 
> So coming from the Z35p, I can with utmost confidence recommend this display. It is everything the pg348q was trying to be, except perfected- and with a higher refresh rate to boot. The QC is NOTICEABLY better than ASUS or Acer models, with no dead or bright pixels, and extremely minimal BLB. The black levels are also much, much better, giving a rich, deep hue to dark content as opposed to the muted greys of the the previous IPS panels. Alienware/Dell have really outdone themselves with this monitor. I will continue to look for any imperfections as I run it through it's paces, but as of right now, it's excellent. That sale is great too, a superior monitor to the 348q and X34 for 100 dollars cheaper? Makes for an easy choice. Good luck with your decision.


Damn, I was hoping this monitor would suck lol







Here it's super expensive but it sounds so good! How is it in regard to issues previous ultrawides have had like scanlines and stuttering? Thanks


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> OK! Well I was surprised to find out that the AW3418DW arrived early today and here are my first impressions:
> 
> Wow. Dell has really pulled this off nicely. Absolutely beautiful, crisp image, great response times, no motion blur, great white consistency throughout the panel, and incredible colors. Really a spectacular monitor and the largest turnoff for me, in regards to IPS, is completely absent/mitigated here- no orange, overbearing IPS glow. Now there certainly is a glow, but it is much more mellow, and in no way disrupts the blacks and dark content as my prior pg348q/pg279q did with their atrocious, puke orange, retina-searing glow. This is the subtle glow that is expected from a monitor and is in no way disruptive. So this is an IPS panel with beautiful colors, minimal glow, BLB is almost non-existent on my model (tiny, I mean 1 mm or less, at the lower left and right corner), fluidity is absolutely stunning (and yes coming from the Z35p the more crisp, fluid motion of the IPS panel, especially in fast paced games/content, is much more pleasing), and the blacks are rich and deep, which is not what I was expecting at all. I mean seriously, the blacks on this AW3418DW are just as deep as the Z35p post calibration, and I haven't even fully calibrated this gorgeous piece of equipment yet.
> 
> So coming from the Z35p, I can with utmost confidence recommend this display. It is everything the pg348q was trying to be, except perfected- and with a higher refresh rate to boot. The QC is NOTICEABLY better than ASUS or Acer models, with no dead or bright pixels, and extremely minimal BLB. The black levels are also much, much better, giving a rich, deep hue to dark content as opposed to the muted greys of the the previous IPS panels. Alienware/Dell have really outdone themselves with this monitor. I will continue to look for any imperfections as I run it through it's paces, but as of right now, it's excellent. That sale is great too, a superior monitor to the 348q and X34 for 100 dollars cheaper? Makes for an easy choice. Good luck with your decision.


No motion blur? That is literally impossible, even for back-light strobe LCD which this does not have. From everything I've seen on Youtube and Reddit, it has pretty identical characteristics as the X34.






https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNXYipsDPdNQljoZGW1Nf8nP0V-yRCGFDe5IOOjwysRYb8c0KToCgG-_ynh376DPw?key=SGczYUlCa1lwQnVOSENPbm5xLVNjcXkxZXRWcHh3


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No motion blur? That is literally impossible, even for back-light strobe LCD which this does not have. From everything I've seen on Youtube and Reddit, it has pretty identical characteristics as the X34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNXYipsDPdNQljoZGW1Nf8nP0V-yRCGFDe5IOOjwysRYb8c0KToCgG-_ynh376DPw?key=SGczYUlCa1lwQnVOSENPbm5xLVNjcXkxZXRWcHh3


You're right a little hyperbole there on my end; I blame it on my excitement for an IPS panel free of QC nightmares, orange glow, and dull grey blacks. When I say no motion blur I should have been more detailed and said "when compared to the blur I experienced previously on the Z35p". The monitor is snappy and responsive and the motion blur is in no way distracting as it was on certain content with my prior VA panel. It's there, but it's minimal and consistent with levels you'd expect from a high end IPS.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Damn, I was hoping this monitor would suck lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it's super expensive but it sounds so good! How is it in regard to issues previous ultrawides have had like scanlines and stuttering? Thanks


I have not experienced any scanlines, stuttering, or flickering with this monitor as of yet, but also keep in mind I've only had it a day. Stuttering, I've found in the past, is usually a driver issue and less a display issue. But flickering and scanlines, none that I've noticed yet. Great display so far.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> You're right a little hyperbole there on my end; I blame it on my excitement for an IPS panel free of QC nightmares, orange glow, and dull grey blacks. When I say no motion blur I should have been more detailed and said "when compared to the blur I experienced previously on the Z35p". The monitor is snappy and responsive and the motion blur is in no way distracting as it was on certain content with my prior VA panel. It's there, but it's minimal and consistent with levels you'd expect from a high end IPS.


Ya, the Z35P is VA so the blur trailing will be quite significant. Could you go here and test the MPRT?

https://testufo.com/mprt

If you haven't used it before, you adjust the pixels per frame value up or down so that as you move your head left to right while focusing on the UFO, the grey and black squares are of the same size. Then you report the MPRT time in ms.









I'm curious if at 120 Hz they worked any magic on the pixel speeds.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> I have not experienced any scanlines, stuttering, or flickering with this monitor as of yet, but also keep in mind I've only had it a day. Stuttering, I've found in the past, is usually a driver issue and less a display issue. But flickering and scanlines, none that I've noticed yet. Great display so far.


You've convinced me. Bought it.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, the Z35P is VA so the blur trailing will be quite significant. Could you go here and test the MPRT?
> 
> https://testufo.com/mprt
> 
> If you haven't used it before, you adjust the pixels per frame value up or down so that as you move your head left to right while focusing on the UFO, the grey and black squares are of the same size. Then you report the MPRT time in ms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if at 120 Hz they worked any magic on the pixel speeds.


Well there is a significant decrease in MPRT from 100hz to 120hz; however, at 120hz, the MPRT is still within the "normal" IPS range- about 6.2 - 6.4 ms is what I measured (it's also late and I'm exhausted, but at least that's what I was measuring). At 100 hz I was getting over 7 ms, but didn't really check it as thoroughly. Definitely not the level of a strobing backlight or ULMB display, but still perfectly fine for an UW of this quality. Luckily for us, TFT will be releasing their review shortly so we'll have more accurate measurements and a professional verdict. Yet, again, my biggest issue with prior IPS iterations was the abhorrent QC and intolerable IPS glow, but this one seems to have mitigated those issues and has simultaneously maintained good responsiveness overall. Witcher 3, Inception, and PUBG looked great. Cheers!

Edit: Also should mention, in Nvidia Control Panel, I have max pre-rendered frames set to 1 and v sync on. I don't think those should act as extraneous variables, but if they do impact the measurement at all, let me know so I can retest tomorrow.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well there is a significant decrease in MPRT from 100hz to 120hz; however, at 120hz, the MPRT is still within the "normal" IPS range- about 6.2 - 6.4 ms is what I measured (it's also late and I'm exhausted, but at least that's what I was measuring). At 100 hz I was getting over 7 ms, but didn't really check it as thoroughly. Definitely not the level of a strobing backlight or ULMB display, but still perfectly fine for an UW of this quality. Luckily for us, TFT will be releasing their review shortly so we'll have more accurate measurements and a professional verdict. Yet, again, my biggest issue with prior IPS iterations was the abhorrent QC and intolerable IPS glow, but this one seems to have mitigated those issues and has simultaneously maintained good responsiveness overall. Witcher 3, Inception, and PUBG looked great. Cheers!
> 
> Edit: Also should mention, in Nvidia Control Panel, I have max pre-rendered frames set to 1 and v sync on. I don't think those should act as extraneous variables, but if they do impact the measurement at all, let me know so I can retest tomorrow.


Sounds good and probably the best of the ultra-wides it looks like. The control panel settings are fine.

Did you mess around with the overdrive settings with motion tests? Usually the default/normal one is the best.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds good and probably the best of the ultra-wides it looks like. The control panel settings are fine.
> 
> Did you mess around with the overdrive settings with motion tests? Usually the default/normal one is the best.


No overdrive alteration, just set to normal. In my past experience most increases in overdrive have net negative results, i.e. inverse ghosting.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sounds good and probably the best of the ultra-wides it looks like. The control panel settings are fine.
> 
> Did you mess around with the overdrive settings with motion tests? Usually the default/normal one is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> No overdrive alteration, just set to normal. In my past experience most increases in overdrive have net negative results, i.e. inverse ghosting.
Click to expand...

That's really dependent on manufacturer. Modern monitors, except for a few rare ones, all have overdrive implemented, and some even ship with overshot transitions as default. Conversely, some ship with no overdrive or very little, and higher settings speed up transitions without introducing unwanted artifacts. Luckily, we have a lot of reviewers nowadays, and information is very readily available.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Well everyone the TFT Central review posted and it confirms my early impressions:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm

Really is a great display and TFT labeled it as the best 34 inch gaming display they've tested, giving it their Recommeneded award. Noted better response times, higher stable refresh rate, and practically zero input lag. And from a subjective standpoint, I can attest to that: I'm loving it. Cheers.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Well everyone the TFT Central review posted and it confirms my early impressions:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm
> 
> Really is a great display and TFT labeled it as the best 34 inch gaming display they've tested, giving it their Recommeneded award. Noted better response times, higher stable refresh rate, and practically zero input lag. And from a subjective standpoint, I can attest to that: I'm loving it. Cheers.


ermagherd this is _the_ ultrawide to have by the looks of it. I knew I should have been saving my


----------



## CallsignVega

A few things caught my eye. The measured contrast ratio was slightly lower than all of the TN panels.







The 20 Hz bump to 120 from 100 in "normal" overdrive mode [the mode you would actually use] didn't seem to do much on the pursuit camera test, and max brightness is the lowest I've seen on a monitor in a long time (255 cd/m2).

Given all that though, I would go for this monitor if I were looking for a 21:9.


----------



## Mattbag

Just started doing research on Ultrawide. I love my 1440p Catleap but its going on 6 years old and I want somehting bigger. 4k seems cheaper but hard to push out that many pixels. Just bought a GTX 1080 on Bill me later soooo as soon as that is paid in a few months time to consider one of these bad boys.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A few things caught my eye. The measured contrast ratio was slightly lower than all of the TN panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20 Hz bump to 120 from 100 in "normal" overdrive mode [the mode you would actually use] didn't seem to do much on the pursuit camera test, and max brightness is the lowest I've seen on a monitor in a long time (255 cd/m2).
> 
> Given all that though, I would go for this monitor if I were looking for a 21:9.


The brightness finding I didn't find surprising; however, I wonder if their contrast ratio was abnormally lower for their particular received unit. To me, the contrast far exceeds my prior 348qs and 279qs, and almost seemed more comprable to the VA I just had. The black levels seemed noticeably better as well. But alas, I don't have the equipment to test my display. Subjectively though, for all prospective buyers for this unit, I will say image quality was, in my opinion, significantly better than the prior IPS ASUS and ACER iterations. I think their color accuracy section was more representative of the improvement in image I saw; however the contrast assessment, to me, seems off.

Either way, they thought it was excellent and I will concur. Congrats to anyone purchasing it.


----------



## SirFlamenco

Anyone knows if it will still take a lot of time for it to release?


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Anyone knows if it will still take a lot of time for it to release?


its not coming until Q2 2018


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Anyone knows if it will still take a lot of time for it to release?


Q2 2018 is when the production of the panel starts. But it could be another month or quarter until it's released. That was one of the deciding factors for me moving forward with the AW3418DW; didn't want to wait that long and after seeing the blur from the Z35p when compared to a good IPS, I highly doubt their implementation of VA will have fast enough pixel response time to even take advantage of the 200hz. But who knows, maybe the new Samsung VA have improved drastically, so maybe they will.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Anyone knows if it will still take a lot of time for it to release?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> its not coming until Q2 2018


Production for these 2 monitors are delayed until Q2 2018 and release is typically 2-6 months after production starts, so we can assume end of Q2 to sometime in Q4 if there are further delays. Even the X34 and PG348Q had release delays. As much as I want to wait for them, I'm not a big fan of adopting early technology since they tend to always be riddled with QC issues.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Production for these 2 monitors are delayed until Q2 2018 and release is typically 2-6 months after production starts, so we can assume end of Q2 to sometime in Q4 if there are further delays. Even the X34 and PG348Q had release delays. As much as I want to wait for them, I'm not a big fan of adopting early technology since they tend to always be riddled with QC issues.


if I get anymore displays this year it will be the alienware 21:9 120hz by dell I know dell has good QC and after owning both the 5k and 8k displays I had 0 issues with the quality of the panels such as dead pixels and backlight bleed it was only minor bleed but just in comparsion to when I used asus products and acer products the dell displays have been the best panels I ever used aside from the LG oled tv's


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> if I get anymore displays this year it will be the alienware 21:9 120hz by dell I know dell has good QC and after owning both the 5k and 8k displays I had 0 issues with the quality of the panels such as dead pixels and backlight bleed it was only minor bleed but just in comparsion to when I used asus products and acer products the dell displays have been the best panels I ever used aside from the LG oled tv's


Yeah it seems like Dell and LG tend to have better QC compared to Asus/Acer/AOC. Glad Dell and LG are starting to cater more towards the gaming crowd without going too over the top when it comes to the aesthetics and functionality of the stands and display.


----------



## mmms

I hope to see 40'' / 3840 x 1600 / 21:9 / OLED / HDR 1000 nits / G-sync / 144+ hz Ultrawide Gaming monitor one day .
Whatever LG or Dell or Asus or Acer .


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> I hope to see 40'' / 3840 x 1600 / 21:9 / OLED / HDR 1000 nits / G-sync / 144+ hz Ultrawide Gaming monitor one day .
> Whatever LG or Dell or Asus or Acer .


Yup, this is the ideal. Maybe 3840x1800, but I'd be happy with 3840x1600 too.

Of course, inevitably, what I really want is going to be 40" 7680x3200 OLED 144 with nSync.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Yup, this is the ideal. Maybe 3840x1800, but I'd be happy with 3840x1600 too.
> 
> Of course, inevitably, what I really want is going to be 40" 7680x3200 OLED 144 with nSync.


But the question is how can we show these specifications in front of manufacturers for these great companies ?
Is there any way to communicate with them ?
They should listen to market demands in addition to the needs of gamers .


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> But the question is how can we show these specifications in front of manufacturers for these great companies ?
> Is there any way to communicate with them ?
> They should listen to market demands in addition to the needs of gamers .


Type out the specs on a piece of paper.

Stack $2,000 in cash on it.

Write "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY" in large letters underneath.


----------



## EastCoast

There will come a day where the only monitor out there will be from OLED. And we will forget the need to know about response time, input lag, ghosting and the elk.
Yes, I remember the day when it was said that even though LCD monitors were hitting store shelves CRT's would always be a staple for PC's. And to think about it didn't have the inherent problems of LCD but I digress.
I look forward to that day. I embrace that level of change.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> I hope to see 40'' / 3840 x 1600 / 21:9 / OLED / HDR 1000 nits / G-sync / 144+ hz Ultrawide Gaming monitor one day .
> Whatever LG or Dell or Asus or Acer .


'Tis the dream display my friend. As soon as that one hits shelves, I'll be more than willing to drop heavy coin. Let's hope it's LG, Dell, or Samsung. After 7+ displays from Acer and Asus, I doubt they'll ever get QC under control, and judging by the horrible asthetics of their monitors, I feel like they marginalize people who enjoy rapid refresh/games as prepubescent twits who want RGB everything and couldn't tell the difference between a calibrated display and aluminum covered in fecal excrement. I mean seriously what the hell are those monitor stands; they should spend less time contemplating "hardcore" designs and more time building a solid bezel. In fact that's the first thing I noticed taking the Alienware out of the box: bezels that were completely solid, with weight to them, and no flexing/looseness (granted the AW3418 does have RGB LEDs on the back, but I guess for now, asking for a high refresh monitor means we can't completely evade the stereotypical, gaudy gamer design; but the AW still is much more tasteful in design than the 348q in my opinion, and the stand is more neutral). Anyway tangent there; but yeah, let's hope we see that dream display in the next few years.


----------



## CallsignVega

Honestly it's not really ASUS, Acer and AOC per se. It's that they use AUOptronics panels in their gaming monitors. Pretty low quality stuff.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Honestly it's not really ASUS, Acer and AOC per se. It's that they use AUOptronics panels in their gaming monitors. Pretty low quality stuff.


Not that Samsung panels seem to be any better, judging by the posts in this thread.


----------



## KGPrime

Hmn. While reading this i was thinking to myself. yeah i'm not believing it, dude had it on his desk for one day, lol.

But anyway, i of course then i checked the review.

_Why i still somehow get excited about monitor reviews after reading them for over a decade when they are 99% of the time the same thing over and over is beyond me. Yet i still do. Must just be limitless hope







._

That said, within the context of what we could only expect, or even hope for, this review doesn't look too bad. It seems to do what it needs to do at 120hz. I like that it does a decent low brightness. Contrast,.. really i have come to not really care too much about it. Anything close to 1000, is fine to me, but i just hate searing bright whites. I'm more about black depth. So in that, having a really deep black depth, but not necessarily searing bright whites, it still reads as a high contrast ratio. Gtg is of course no 4ms, Ctc is acceptable. It's definitely gonna have noticeable blur, but i could see those looking for a solid all around gaming and media 21:9 that this one would be pretty exciting to see on your desk, especially if you already went through the ips gamble in the past.
Grats.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> There will come a day where the only monitor out there will be from OLED. And we will forget the need to know about response time, input lag, ghosting and the elk.
> Yes, I remember the day when it was said that even though LCD monitors were hitting store shelves CRT's would always be a staple for PC's. And to think about it didn't have the inherent problems of LCD but I digress.
> I look forward to that day. I embrace that level of change.


Makes you wonder what other technology will come out in the next 5-10 years that will surpass OLED.


----------



## GTRagnarok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Makes you wonder what other technology will come out in the next 5-10 years that will surpass OLED.


MicroLED displays?


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Honestly it's not really ASUS, Acer and AOC per se. It's that they use AUOptronics panels in their gaming monitors. Pretty low quality stuff.


Still the decision of those companies to buy those low quality panels and subsequently build a shoddy bezel and allow BLB. But you're right, AUO should also hold the blame, terrie QC on their end as well.


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Hmn. While reading this i was thinking to myself. yeah i'm not believing it, dude had it on his desk for one day, lol.
> 
> But anyway, i of course then i checked the review.
> 
> _Why i still somehow get excited about monitor reviews after reading them for over a decade when they are 99% of the time the same thing over and over is beyond me. Yet i still do. Must just be limitless hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ._
> 
> That said, within the context of what we could only expect, or even hope for, this review doesn't look too bad. It seems to do what it needs to do at 120hz. I like that it does a decent low brightness. Contrast,.. really i have come to not really care too much about it. Anything close to 1000, is fine to me, but i just hate searing bright whites. I'm more about black depth. So in that, having a really deep black depth, but not necessarily searing bright whites, it still reads as a high contrast ratio. Gtg is of course no 4ms, Ctc is acceptable. It's definitely gonna have noticeable blur, but i could see those looking for a solid all around gaming and media 21:9 that this one would be pretty exciting to see on your desk, especially if you already went through the ips gamble in the past.
> Grats.


My review? I prefaced my impressions, not review, by saying it had only been a day, and that a professional review was on the way from a reputable company. Most of my observations could have been made in under 30 minutes, and I only posted because someone wanted to know how the monitor held up. I have plenty of experience with other IPS displays so really my impressions were only comparisons to the other IPS models. And if black levels are your primary concern you, VA or OLED is where you should be looking. That said, black levels, at least on my unit, are noticeably better than my older IPS models. This could be due to the less invasive IPS glow and minimal BLB, but really the blacks seem very deep, not far off from my Z35p. Thanks btw, are you looking for a new display right now as well?


----------



## Asus11

the AW3418DW looks very good.. but after all this time is this all they can come up with? it seems the X34A is here stay for a long while.. reminds me of the OG titan / i7 2600k









it doesn't help that they are still in the X34 territory yet still charging absurd prices


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> the AW3418DW looks very good.. but after all this time is this all they can come up with? it seems the X34A is here stay for a long while.. reminds me of the OG titan / i7 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't help that they are still in the X34 territory yet still charging absurd prices


Yeh if you were lucky enough to get an X34 without defects or terrible QC, then it's questionable whether the aw34 is worth the upgrade. But a 120hz ips panel is still nothing to scoff at, especially since the 144hz panels aren't coming for potentially another year. One considerable improvement over the prior 34 inch models, for me at least, has been the mitigation or at least reduction of ips glow. With the X34 and Pg348q, the ips glow was almost intolerable. And pricewise, as of now, it's either the same or cheaper than the X34 and 348q. Amazon has them still going for 1100 or 1200 at times. I think really we're only going to see incremental improvements in panel tech until a well implemented FALD, or even better, OLEDs arrive to the display market.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquirrelMaster*
> 
> Yeh if you were lucky enough to get an X34 without defects or terrible QC, then it's questionable whether the aw34 is worth the upgrade. But a 120hz ips panel is still nothing to scoff at, especially since the 144hz panels aren't coming for potentially another year. One considerable improvement over the prior 34 inch models, for me at least, has been the mitigation or at least reduction of ips glow. With the X34 and Pg348q, the ips glow was almost intolerable. And pricewise, as of now, it's either the same or cheaper than the X34 and 348q. Amazon has them still going for 1100 or 1200 at times. I think really we're only going to see incremental improvements in panel tech until a well implemented FALD, or even better, OLEDs arrive to the display market.


over here the alienware is 200 more than what the X34 released for, like what nearly 2 years ago?









I think its going to take something like the x34 in terms of WOW to get me to upgrade

its like WOW i7 6700k (X34).. look alienware (7700k)


----------



## stefxyz

I cant believe I still sit with my Acer Predator XB270HUbprz since July 2015 (which I had to trade send back 2 times till I got one with an acceptable panel). I really want an ultrawide but these panels dont even guarantee 120hz...

I will wait till Asus ROG Swift PG35VQ finally arrives. But it gets delayed more and more it seems. At least we will have Volta Titan to sport 144hz on this resolution by then.

Also HDR is a must. I have a LG 65C7 Oled TV and HDR is way better than for example 4k. Dolby Vision looks fantastic and I want it for gaming too.


----------



## DEADLAZARUS

Waiting and waiting.... and then waiting some more. The price will be steep, that's for sure. In the meantime, my current monitor is perfectly fine for my personal use.


----------



## idahosurge

The wait is going to extend to at least Q2 2018.

See post #27
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95084-PG35VQ-General-Availability/page3

I am going with the Alienware AW3418DW rather than wait until the end of Q2 2018 or sometime Q3 2018.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I picked up a Certified Refurb Acer z35p for $775 off Amazon. Got $300 for my old monitor so I basically got it for $500

It's working for me now until these things show up in 2019 after their eventual additional delays.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> I cant believe I still sit with my Acer Predator XB270HUbprz since July 2015 (which I had to trade send back 2 times till I got one with an acceptable panel). I really want an ultrawide but these panels dont even guarantee 120hz...
> 
> I will wait till Asus ROG Swift PG35VQ finally arrives. But it gets delayed more and more it seems. At least we will have Volta Titan to sport 144hz on this resolution by then.
> 
> Also HDR is a must. I have a LG 65C7 Oled TV and HDR is way better than for example 4k. Dolby Vision looks fantastic and I want it for gaming too.


2015?
We just hit five years since the first shipments of 1440p 120hz Catleap monitors (ok mine only goes to 110hz most of the time).

The display industry has been stalled at effectively the same level of performance for half a decade now.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> The wait is going to extend to at least Q2 2018.
> 
> See post #27
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95084-PG35VQ-General-Availability/page3
> 
> I am going with the Alienware AW3418DW rather than wait until the end of Q2 2018 or sometime Q3 2018.


Was excited at first for the Dell Ultrawide at 120Hz. However, the sole downfall for me was lack of blur reduction. Always thought that 100Hz limitation of 1440p Ultra Wides was the reason.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> 2015?
> We just hit five years since the first shipments of 1440p 120hz Catleap monitors (ok mine only goes to 110hz most of the time).
> 
> The display industry has been stalled at effectively the same level of performance for half a decade now.


Took a few more years for the major companies to start offering 1440p 120Hz natively with all the goodies such as VRR, lower input lag and response times. I think the whole 3D era took the display industry for a weird turn, hence the "lack" of innovation, but it seems like we are currently heading to the right direction. I'm definitely a big fan of curved monitors and welcome high refresh rates with good color reproduction, low input lag and response times. I'm not convinced HDR will hit it off in 2018 quite yet and mainstream OLED is still a few years away. The PG35VQ and X35 will hopefully bring a higher standard with Ultrawides, but until monitors release with DP 1.4 or HDMI 2.1, it looks like the monitors themselves are bandwidth limited.

My 4 year old Qnix goes up to 120Hz at the cost of gamma shift that can be halfway corrected with a calibrated ICC profile. Doesn't look quite as good next to an LG 34UC88, but after a year of going from 120Hz to 75Hz then reverting back to 120Hz, gaming has become quite refreshing again (pun intended). That's why I'm anxiously awaiting for my Dell AW3418DW since it will be the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## Juub

Honestly why is the QC on panels so bad? Any you choose always has some major issue. If it's not backlight bleed it's ghosting, if it's not ghosting it's color accuracy, if it's not that then it's just a crappy stand. I really want a good all-arounder that won't make me feel buyer's remorse a month after the purchase. Is this too much to ask for?


----------



## Dominican

think god did overkill build


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Honestly why is the QC on panels so bad?


Because people buy the cheapest product that ticks the boxes, which pushes manufacturers to sell on features and cut corners elsewhere. One place that gets cut is quality, since that's not something that you can easily market to people, and if you're a company that's particularly unscrupulous, you can just send out "golden sample" units to reviewers to lock in good reviews. Buyer doesn't know they've been screwed until they've already spent the money.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Honestly why is the QC on panels so bad? Any you choose always has some major issue. If it's not backlight bleed it's ghosting, if it's not ghosting it's color accuracy, if it's not that then it's just a crappy stand. I really want a good all-arounder that won't make me feel buyer's remorse a month after the purchase. Is this too much to ask for?


If you can get your hands on the Dell Alienware AW3418DW, it's actually proving to be a very good gaming Ultrawide. A lot less BLB than my LG 34UC88, but there is just very slight bleed at the bottom corners. No scanlines at 120Hz and is fluid with G-Sync. Stand is amazingly hefty (heavier than the monitor) and I like the RGB accents throughout the monitor/stand as it can be fully customizable or turned off completely. The only negative for mine is some IPS glow on the lower left hand side, so I'll see if I can exchange it. If not, it's only noticeable with the black bars when viewing 16:9 content. Monitor gets a solid 9.5/10 rating for me and I'll be happy to use it until OLED Ultrawides come out.

It's on sale for $999 in Dell at the moment and you may get some good chunk of money back via rebate sites (Ebates or BeFrugal - referral link).


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you can get your hands on the Dell Alienware AW3418DW, it's actually proving to be a very good gaming Ultrawide. A lot less BLB than my LG 34UC88, but there is just very slight bleed at the bottom corners. No scanlines at 120Hz and is fluid with G-Sync. Stand is amazingly hefty (heavier than the monitor) and I like the RGB accents throughout the monitor/stand as it can be fully customizable or turned off completely. The only negative for mine is some IPS glow on the lower left hand side, so I'll see if I can exchange it. If not, it's only noticeable with the black bars when viewing 16:9 content. Monitor gets a solid 9.5/10 rating for me and I'll be happy to use it until OLED Ultrawides come out.
> 
> It's on sale for $999 in Dell at the moment and you may get some good chunk of money back via rebate sites (Ebates or BeFrugal - referral link).


I appreciate the advice but this is exactly what I'm talking about. 1 grand for a panel that suffers from slight backlight bleed and IPS glow. It's like they don't even look at them and tell themselves "well hopefully this one is good enough for the sucker who'll buy it not to notice".

There are always major flaws in the panels.

You paid top dollar for that display. Shouldn't even consider returning it with the amount you paid but QC.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> I appreciate the advice but this is exactly what I'm talking about. 1 grand for a panel that suffers from slight backlight bleed and IPS glow. It's like they don't even look at them and tell themselves "well hopefully this one is good enough for the sucker who'll buy it not to notice".
> 
> There are always major flaws in the panels.
> 
> You paid top dollar for that display. Shouldn't even consider returning it with the amount you paid but QC.


I definitely agree about QC needing to be set to a higher standard, but it's something that has always plagued Ultrawides since their release. It's been getting much better each year, but hard to not expect niche products to have slow progress. That's why the PG35VQ and X35 have high expectations with their big jump in specs, but we will have to see how QC will end up.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> I appreciate the advice but this is exactly what I'm talking about. 1 grand for a panel that suffers from slight backlight bleed and IPS glow. It's like they don't even look at them and tell themselves "well hopefully this one is good enough for the sucker who'll buy it not to notice".
> 
> There are always major flaws in the panels.
> 
> You paid top dollar for that display. Shouldn't even consider returning it with the amount you paid but QC.


I can understand BLB as a QC issue but on the other hand, if you don't want to see IPS glow then you'd be better off with another panel technology like OLED.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Honestly why is the QC on panels so bad? Any you choose always has some major issue. If it's not backlight bleed it's ghosting, if it's not ghosting it's color accuracy, if it's not that then it's just a crappy stand. I really want a good all-arounder that won't make me feel buyer's remorse a month after the purchase. Is this too much to ask for?


issues you talk about mostly concern gaming monitors with 60+Hz refresh rate

they've all been **** in quality and price (especially the inflated price just cause of the "gamer" tag)

but you can get decent 60Hz IPS displays at various resolutions..


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> I appreciate the advice but this is exactly what I'm talking about. 1 grand for a panel that suffers from slight backlight bleed and IPS glow. It's like they don't even look at them and tell themselves "well hopefully this one is good enough for the sucker who'll buy it not to notice".
> 
> There are always major flaws in the panels.
> 
> You paid top dollar for that display. Shouldn't even consider returning it with the amount you paid but QC.


If you think that's something the dell 8k that I purchased new direct from dell even had minor backlight bleed in the bottom center this was while it was still $5000 I did end up selling it long story short due to the lack of sli support for just about any major title this year.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I can understand BLB as a QC issue but on the other hand, if you don't want to see IPS glow then you'd be better off with another panel technology like OLED.


What makes me think about this monitor or Acer X35 with 512 FALD zones is OLED longevity . The oled panels for 2017 are rated for 100,000 hours of use ~ 11.4 years if you leave the TV on 24 hours a day .
when this burn in occurs for the first time , automatically lifespan for it begins countdown .


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> What makes me think about this monitor or Acer X35 with 512 FALD zones is OLED longevity . The oled panels for 2017 are rated for 100,000 hours of use ~ 11.4 years if you leave the TV on 24 hours a day .
> when this burn in occurs for the first time , automatically lifespan for it begins countdown .


I have never kept a monitor for 11 years so I can live with it. Bring me an OLED 3440x1440 144hz <1ms w/ G-sync and I would buy it now


----------



## kot0005

Bad news boys, this production for this panel has been delayed to Q2 2018. Check the VA type panel section here : http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm

Yes, it got delayed again from Q3 2017 to Q22018. Tft central says that the monitor availability will be around Q22018 but I doubt it, It will probably be Q3 2018 or even Q4.

I think the availability for the 27 inch is still on track for Q1 2018.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Bad news boys, this production for this panel has been delayed to Q2 2018. Check the VA type panel section here : http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm
> 
> Yes, it got delayed again from Q3 2017 to Q22018. Tft central says that the monitor availability will be around Q22018 but I doubt it, It will probably be Q3 2018 or even Q4.
> 
> I think the availability for the 27 inch is still on track for Q1 2018.


so the ultra-wide is delayed but the 27 inch version such as Acer X27 is on track?


----------



## jologskyblues

More delays......I'm glad I bought an XG2370-GS to tide me over for my high refresh rate multiplayer FPS gaming needs while the old X34 is still going strong with single player games.

The manufacturer must be having trouble getting the panels to work right. Well, I guess delays are better than rushing the product out and dealing with a ton of RMAs afterwards.


----------



## Rugburn

I wonder if this has to do with HDMI 2.1 being announced today which allows 8K60, 4K120 and resolutions up to 10K..and with HDR support.


----------



## Descadent

i got tired of waiting and wanted to get back to having a gsync monitor. i sold off 3 pg278q's once the rift came out and got an 34" uw lg 34uc88.

but I miss gsync and higher refresh so I bought the dell alienware... it gets here tomorrow. we'll see how much better it is over the lg 34uc88. little worried about the contrast ratio on the alienware compared to the lg. neither compare to my sony 65" oled though...but oled can't gsync or do high refresh rate without dropping down to 1080p.

owell your loss asus....for now.


----------



## sWaZi sKunK

I came to this thread to get useful information about this monitor because I am patiently waiting to upgrade too it, and possibly my rig to drive it. Tons of thanks to everyone providing information and insight. My only wish was I didn't have to wade through what seems to be a million babys complaining about waiting or trying to bash something that is not even on market yet.

Put me down for another ROG product when this releases, until then I'm still content with my last gen one


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rugburn*
> 
> I wonder if this has to do with HDMI 2.1 being announced today which allows 8K60, 4K120 and resolutions up to 10K..and with HDR support.


G-Sync HDR uses DisplayPort and as far as I know, Geforce 10-series cards already support DP 1.4. The new standard already has enough bandwidth to support HDR10 and 3440 x 1440 at 200Hz. The delays are probably more likely because of the panel, FALD and/or HDR implementation issues.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i got tired of waiting and wanted to get back to having a gsync monitor. i sold off 3 pg278q's once the rift came out and got an 34" uw lg 34uc88.
> 
> but I miss gsync and higher refresh so I bought the dell alienware... it gets here tomorrow. we'll see how much better it is over the lg 34uc88. little worried about the contrast ratio on the alienware compared to the lg. neither compare to my sony 65" oled though...but oled can't gsync or do high refresh rate without dropping down to 1080p.
> 
> owell your loss asus....for now.


The LG 34UC88 was my first UW which the fiancee now uses, made me fall in love with curved UW but was really lacking for gaming. I'm really enjoying the Alienware AW3418DW, it's pretty much everything I wanted out of a gaming monitor. OLED will be the next step, but it will probably be a long while until high refresh rate UW OLEDs are available.

Hope you enjoy the AW as much as I do!


----------



## pez

I semi regret not biting on that Alienware panel, but I'm leaning towards picking up a 16:9 in conjuction with my UW for the time being. I really miss 144hz







.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I semi regret not biting on that Alienware panel, but I'm leaning towards picking up a 16:9 in conjuction with my UW for the time being. I really miss 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know exactly how you feel man. That's why I got an XG2703-GS to complement my X34 which I can only run at 60Hz because overclocking it causes scan lines which I can't stand at all.

I heard the Alienware went down as low as 800USD on the Dell webstore last Cyber Monday.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The LG 34UC88 was my first UW which the fiancee now uses, made me fall in love with curved UW but was really lacking for gaming. I'm really enjoying the Alienware AW3418DW, it's pretty much everything I wanted out of a gaming monitor. OLED will be the next step, but it will probably be a long while until high refresh rate UW OLEDs are available.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the AW as much as I do!


Yes OLED is the future for TVs and monitos but for someone who uses his monitor nearly 10 - 12 hours everyday , His OLED panel won't last long . May be it will be good for the first 5 years of use .


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel man. That's why I got an XG2703-GS to complement my X34 which I can only run at 60Hz because overclocking it causes scan lines which I can't stand at all.
> 
> I heard the Alienware went down as low as 800USD on the Dell webstore last Cyber Monday.


Yep, it was $807 after using eBates. I'm actually more intrigued with a system sidegrade as I'd like to start taking on more productivity as I move a lot of my gaming to the couch and consoles...so I figured I'd put the money towards a potential system change-up







.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Yes OLED is the future for TVs and monitos but for someone who uses his monitor nearly 10 - 12 hours everyday , His OLED panel won't last long . May be it will be good for the first 5 years of use .


i use my oled prob 12 hours a day because I work with it on twitch or something but if it lasts me 5 years that's fine. 5 years from now will be alot different lol


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i use my oled prob 12 hours a day because I work with it on twitch or something but if it lasts me 5 years that's fine. 5 years from now will be alot different lol


lol i don't disagree with you , but for Americans u can change your monitor every two years easily for 3 reasons :-

1) Most companies such as Asus , Acer and Dell exist in USA , which makes it easy for anyone live in USA . And the same situation in Europe .

2) The currency , i mean 1 USD ~ 17.7 EGP . So if u need to take 1 year for saving to get high end build with high end gaming monitor , i need ~ 4 or 5 years to get the the same thing in my country egypt .

3) Keep in mind the electricity factor is very important because electricity is constantly turns off in Egypt which makes it affect negatively on the OLED panel .

Sometimes circumstances make you choose what is in line with it not what you love . Even if it requires giving up what you love .


----------



## Descadent

well I got the alienware... i don't know if it's this monitor but it's the most yellow thing ever regardless of settings and gamma is awful and you can't adjust gamma specifcally...my lg 34uc88 smokes it... this is getting the return

i guess I'm back on the wait list asus. come on.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well I got the alienware... i don't know if it's this monitor but it's the most yellow thing ever regardless of settings and gamma is awful and you can't adjust gamma specifcally...my lg 34uc88 smokes it... this is getting the return
> 
> i guess I'm back on the wait list asus. come on.


Maybe a blue filter?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> lol i don't disagree with you , but for Americans u can change your monitor every two years easily for 3 reasons :-
> 
> 1) Most companies such as Asus , Acer and Dell exist in USA , which makes it easy for anyone live in USA . And the same situation in Europe .
> 
> 2) The currency , i mean 1 USD ~ 17.7 EGP . So if u need to take 1 year for saving to get high end build with high end gaming monitor , i need ~ 4 or 5 years to get the the same thing in my country egypt .
> 
> 3) Keep in mind the electricity factor is very important because electricity is constantly turns off in Egypt which makes it affect negatively on the OLED panel .
> 
> Sometimes circumstances make you choose what is in line with it not what you love . Even if it requires giving up what you love .


No offense, but you can't blame the manufacturer for 2.5th world conditions causing price discrepancy and longevity issues.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> No offense, but you can't blame the manufacturer for 2.5th world conditions causing price discrepancy and longevity issues.


For the price u are right because OLED is high end tech and to get it , u need to save money whether US dollars or any currency in the world . This has nothing to do with the currency of any country .
But for longevity u as a manufacturer u need to do your best to give us the best thing you can make . I don't want to face different issues after year of use such as burn in .
The best example about this case , the old monitors since 2008 or 2009 are still work well to this day without any issues .
In my opinion the reason we don't see OLED PC monitors is different issues such as burn in or image retention , so Full Array Local dimming is your best chance to even get close .
OR wait Micro LED which doesn't use organic LEDs such as OLED .


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> For the price u are right because OLED is high end tech and to get it , u need to save money whether US dollars or any currency in the world . This has nothing to do with the currency of any country .
> *But for longevity u as a manufacturer u need to do your best to give us the best thing you can make* . I don't want to face different issues after year of use such as burn in .
> The best example about this case , the old monitors since 2008 or 2009 are still work well to this day without any issues .
> In my opinion the reason we don't see OLED PC monitors is different issues such as burn in or image retention , so Full Array Local dimming is your best chance to even get close .
> OR wait Micro LED which doesn't use organic LEDs such as OLED .


Uhh, no. You stated that it was Egyptian electrical problems that you were concerned about ( "Keep in mind the electricity factor is very important because electricity is constantly turns off in Egypt which makes it affect negatively on the OLED panel." ) The electrical quandaries of the Egyptian nation are not ASUS' problem, and they shouldn't be held responsible for catering to the entire world's quirks. Last I checked you can't safely utilize 220 volt PSU's etc.. on 110 volt North American circuits, but nobody in their right mind would demand that the company puts a seperate 110v cable on every device just for one part of the world, and we're talking the U.S. here which is a hell of a lot larger market segment than countries like Egypt. In this case you have american companies that make 110v versions of the devices. Egypt could easily do the same.

If you see a gap in the market, where a need for a specialized device exists but hasn't been made yet; instead of complaining about it, you should be taking the opportunity to Entrepreneur up the device yourself! That's how innovation works! The market almost always finds and fixes a demand without supply; startup business creates supply and caters to demand. Balance achieved, problem solved. ASUS can't be held responsible for terrible electrical quality in a region's housing causing eventual problems in an electronic device. That's blaming the company for the consumer making uninformed purchase decisions. If you think OLED is a bad choice for Egyptian home usage, then either buy something else or MAKE something else.

Not to mention, wouldn't a battery backup UPS solve this issue anyway? It'd keep the monitor running long enough to survive temporary electrical outages, thereby solving the issue seemingly.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Uhh, no. You stated that it was Egyptian electrical problems that you were concerned about ( "Keep in mind the electricity factor is very important because electricity is constantly turns off in Egypt which makes it affect negatively on the OLED panel." ) The electrical quandaries of the Egyptian nation are not ASUS' problem, and they shouldn't be held responsible for catering to the entire world's quirks. Last I checked you can't safely utilize 220 volt PSU's etc.. on 110 volt North American circuits, but nobody in their right mind would demand that the company puts a seperate 110v cable on every device just for one part of the world, and we're talking the U.S. here which is a hell of a lot larger market segment than countries like Egypt. In this case you have american companies that make 110v versions of the devices. Egypt could easily do the same.
> 
> If you see a gap in the market, where a need for a specialized device exists but hasn't been made yet; instead of complaining about it, you should be taking the opportunity to Entrepreneur up the device yourself! That's how innovation works! The market almost always finds and fixes a demand without supply; startup business creates supply and caters to demand. Balance achieved, problem solved. ASUS can't be held responsible for terrible electrical quality in a region's housing causing eventual problems in an electronic device. That's blaming the company for the consumer making uninformed purchase decisions. If you think OLED is a bad choice for Egyptian home usage, then either buy something else or MAKE something else.
> 
> Not to mention, wouldn't a battery backup UPS solve this issue anyway? It'd keep the monitor running long enough to survive temporary electrical outages, thereby solving the issue seemingly.


Because it's much easier for him to blame us capitalist dogs in the US than call his utility company and complain.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Because it's much easier for him to blame us capitalist dogs in the US than call his utility company and complain.


I don't blame anyone , Be respectful . I see what suits me whether FALD or OLED . And don't forget there is shipping and customs in my country .

Shipping takes a month and if i found anything about the monitor i'll take another month to return it . It's not as easy as you think .
In USA or Europe u can try 1, 2 and 3 to get the best one because many stores and companies are located in your country . I don't have the same thing in my country to try 1, 2 and 3 to get the best one .


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rugburn*
> 
> I wonder if this has to do with HDMI 2.1 being announced today which allows 8K60, 4K120 and resolutions up to 10K..and with HDR support.


HDMI 2.1 may be ready it's going be awhile before you see any consumer electronics include it(a good year or two). G-Sync is still DP only.


----------



## stefxyz

Said the guy with the crystal ball. Now if I look into mine I say LG 2018 OLed TVs will all have HDMI 2.1 and support 120 HZ 4K HDR. It will be their main marketing point as the 2018 models are supposed to be no big leap over 2017 and 2016 series otherwise.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Said the guy with the crystal ball. Now if I look into mine I say LG 2018 OLed TVs will all have HDMI 2.1 and support 120 HZ 4K HDR. It will be their main marketing point as the 2018 models are supposed to be no big leap over 2017 and 2016 series otherwise.


It's of information from someone who actual works in the business. Most of the 2018 models specs have already been finalized.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It's of information from someone who actual works in the business. Most of the 2018 models specs have already been finalized.


How do you reconcile that information with other people who also have friends who work in the "business" (if that's even the business you're referring to) and relay that 2018 models will, indeed, have HDMI 2.1?


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How do you reconcile that information with other people who also have friends who work in the "business" (if that's even the business you're referring to) and relay that 2018 models will, indeed, have HDMI 2.1?


instead of relying on "I heard this and that" anecdotal "evidence" regarding feature set of next years TVs, just wait for upcoming CES which will clear up any confusion because most of the 2018 TVs will be showcased on it

Imo I think there is a slim chance of 2018 TVs coming out with HDMI 2.1 unless TV manufacturers had specs available well in advance and they had time to implement them all in upcoming TVs (its too late now to add HDMI 2.1)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How do you reconcile that information with other people who also have friends who work in the "business" (if that's even the business you're referring to) and relay that 2018 models will, indeed, have HDMI 2.1?
> 
> 
> 
> instead of relying on "I heard this and that" anecdotal "evidence" regarding feature set of next years TVs, just wait for upcoming CES which will clear up any confusion because most of the 2018 TVs will be showcased on it
> 
> Imo I think there is a slim chance of 2018 TVs coming out with HDMI 2.1 unless TV manufacturers had specs available well in advance and they had time to implement them all in upcoming TVs (its too late now to add HDMI 2.1)
Click to expand...

That's not what I tried to convey with my post. I was juxtaposing both types of posts in order to more clearly illustrate that saying you "have a friend in the know" is both meaningless in this setting because of the implication and a really easy way to deflect the responsibility of annexing your person and its credibility to a statement.

Obviously, waiting for CES 2018 is, currently, the only known way for the average enthusiast to be sure of the timeline for the implementation of HDMI 2.1 in tangible products, but that conclusion hardly requires mental exercise.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well I got the alienware... i don't know if it's this monitor but it's the most yellow thing ever regardless of settings and gamma is awful and you can't adjust gamma specifcally...my lg 34uc88 smokes it... this is getting the return
> 
> i guess I'm back on the wait list asus. come on.


So i have the aliewnare, a 34um95 LG, and the acer xb31hk. Both of these gsync panels are yellowish compared to the um34. They can be adjusted a bit and tbh the yellowness goes away. It's not as bright as the 34um95 and not as whiteish? I am not a huge monitor spec person but considering these are running at 8 bit vs the Lg 34 which is running at 10 bit might be the issue.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those interested in this monitor, ASUS has released a 3440x1440 VA 100 Hz monitor that has a strobing backlight. XG35VQ. 100 Hz strobe back-light would have better motion clarity than "normal 200 Hz VA". Posted a thread in the monitor section.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those interested in this monitor, ASUS has released a 3440x1440 VA 100 Hz monitor that has a strobing backlight. XG35VQ. 100 Hz strobe back-light would have better motion clarity than "normal 200 Hz VA". Posted a thread in the monitor section.


It's not G-Sync which kills it for me.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rugburn*
> 
> I wonder if this has to do with HDMI 2.1 being announced today which allows 8K60, 4K120 and resolutions up to 10K..and with HDR support.


I was abit puzzled for this HDMI 2.1, if they can go 8K 60 Hz why are they only stuck with 4K 120Hz, shouldn't it be 240Hz for 4K or 120Hz 5K?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I was abit puzzled for this HDMI 2.1, if they can go 8K 60 Hz why are they only stuck with 4K 120Hz, shouldn't it be 240Hz for 4K or 120Hz 5K?


I don't think it's 8k at 60Hz with 4:4:4 though probably 4:2:0 but correct me if I'm wrong. If it can do 8k60 at 4:4:4 then yeah it seems like 4k240 shouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I was abit puzzled for this HDMI 2.1, if they can go 8K 60 Hz why are they only stuck with 4K 120Hz, shouldn't it be 240Hz for 4K or 120Hz 5K?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's 8k at 60Hz with 4:4:4 though probably 4:2:0 but correct me if I'm wrong. If it can do 8k60 at 4:4:4 then yeah it seems like 4k240 shouldn't be out of the question.
Click to expand...

Apparently it's a big challenge getting that many pixels to run that fast. The problem is the display hardware.
240hz is probably going to be limited to lower resolutions for quite a while.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Apparently it's a big challenge getting that many pixels to run that fast. The problem is the display hardware.
> 240hz is probably going to be limited to lower resolutions for quite a while.


8K 60Hz with HDR is alot alot of bandwidth power. I mean if high pixel panel at stuck at 120Hz, then they should at least support 5K 120Hz as well?


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Apparently it's a big challenge getting that many pixels to run that fast. The problem is the display hardware.
> 240hz is probably going to be limited to lower resolutions for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 8K 60Hz with HDR is alot alot of bandwidth power. I mean if high pixel panel at stuck at 120Hz, then they should at least support 5K 120Hz as well?
Click to expand...

Right, HDMI 2.1 actually includes support for 120hz at all resolutions, including 10K, it's just a matter of compression.
https://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_2_1/index.aspx
It's going to be interesting to see what the PC market does with that 48Gb/s bandwidth.

The impression I get reading material they've publiushed thus far is that 4K120 and 8K60 are the only formats planned for immediate implementation, but higher spec panels will probably exist for high end professional content producers.
Theoretically PC's "might" be able to run 5K120hz uncompressed, but that would be on the bare knuckle bleeding edge limits of what the cable can do.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Apparently it's a big challenge getting that many pixels to run that fast. The problem is the display hardware.
> 240hz is probably going to be limited to lower resolutions for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 8K 60Hz with HDR is alot alot of bandwidth power. I mean if high pixel panel at stuck at 120Hz, then they should at least support 5K 120Hz as well?
Click to expand...

http://zisworks.com/making_of_x28x39.html

Read about the Zisworks 4K120hz project for more details about problems running high refresh rates.

Of course Nvidia has demonstrated a 1500hz prototype, so we know that much more is "possible" but it would probably take a big investment from a large company to develop anything further than the capabilities we're seeing from HDMI 2.1.


----------



## mmms

Does using this maximum overclock 200hz significantly hurt the lifespan of the monitor ?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I was abit puzzled for this HDMI 2.1, if they can go 8K 60 Hz why are they only stuck with 4K 120Hz, shouldn't it be 240Hz for 4K or 120Hz 5K?


There are allot of other factors that must be taking into account.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> There are allot of other factors that must be taking into account.


Ahh I see the picture, 4K 120Hz for 12 bits 4:4:4 or 8K 60Hz for 12 bits in 4:2:0

What is the effective bandwidth for DP1.4 again?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Ahh I see the picture, 4K 120Hz for 12 bits 4:4:4 or 8K 60Hz for 12 bits in 4:2:0
> 
> What is the effective bandwidth for DP1.4 again?


25 is maximum data rate with total bandwidth of 32.4. which has been unchanged since 1.3.


----------



## ibb27

OLED 21.5" 4k panel, but no prices mentioned:

https://www.j-oled.com/news-eng/2017-1205/


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> OLED 21.5" 4k panel, but no prices mentioned:
> 
> https://www.j-oled.com/news-eng/2017-1205/


give it gsync make it 120hz and 32 inch and then we will talk


----------



## stefxyz

Yes I hope they ship magnificent glasses with it....


----------



## CallsignVega

21" 4K OLED. I'm sure it looks beautiful but man that is small.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 21" 4K OLED. I'm sure it looks beautiful but man that is small.


I'd still take one over any LCD on the market, assuming a reasonable price!


----------



## wolfej

I'm hoping with the LG factory they're building that we get some 40" 4k OLED monitors.

That's my dream monitor.

I finally got an OLED tv the other day (up to that point I've only seen my friend's) and I'm in love. This needs to be in monitors ASAP.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'd still take one over any LCD on the market, assuming a reasonable price!


Oh ya I'd totally buy it.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, I would go for LG OLED 4K TV over any monitor, although I would miss out on G-Sync. That is my plan for the future, but at the moment only NVidia Volta can run today's demanding games at 4K and constant & consistent 60fps + be future-proof. However, the prices are not reasonable at the moment...


----------



## sWaZi sKunK

*insert reply about oled here*


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> 8K 60Hz with HDR is alot alot of bandwidth power. I mean if high pixel panel at stuck at 120Hz, then they should at least support 5K 120Hz as well?


just to get 8k @ 60hz on the dell up3218k I had to use 2 displayport 1.4 cables and there are only a few games that actually work fine at the 8k resolution on the 12gb on the gddr5x it really is a bandwidth muncher this was using a 3 and 4 way sli setup of course of titanxp some games would crash to desktop instantly like rise of the tomb raider


----------



## mmms

I got those images from AVForums for Panasonic DX902B FALD 512 zones + HDR 1000 nits , This makes me more enthusiastic for how will Asus PG35VQ and Acer X35 be ?
They have same FALD zones and HDR nits for Panasonic DX902B FALD 512 zones + HDR 1000 nits .


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaZi sKunK*
> 
> *insert reply about oled here*


Its hilarious how every monitor thread has OLED posts. Common we don't even have a 60Hz 1080p OLED monitor..you guys just have to live with the fact that OLED monitors wont be coming anytime soon.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Its hilarious how every monitor thread has OLED posts. Common we don't even have a 60Hz 1080p OLED monitor..you guys just have to live with the fact that OLED monitors wont be coming anytime soon.


The Dell 4k oled monitor was the one ray of sunlight until they cancelled it before some of us had a chance to buy it


----------



## Descadent

well i've sent back two alienware aw34 120hz gsyncs back now.... horrible flashlighting in the corners on both that you can easily see in games and even on desktop... such a let down...

this asus monitor is like the only thing to look forward too now.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> I got those images from AVForums for Panasonic DX902B FALD 512 zones + HDR 1000 nits , This makes me more enthusiastic for how will Asus PG35VQ and Acer X35 be ?
> They have same FALD zones and HDR nits for Panasonic DX902B FALD 512 zones + HDR 1000 nits .


I'm sure it looks great, but for gaming I'll take the upcoming 600 Nit panels with a mere 3000:1 contrast at the pixel level over the 10,000:1 FALD zones that have as much accuracy as a sledge hammer.


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Apparently it's a big challenge getting that many pixels to run that fast. The problem is the display hardware.
> 240hz is probably going to be limited to lower resolutions for quite a while.


higher 240hz displays will release in 2018 http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm

27" flat AU Optronics TN Film Panel Options Summary bottom of page

16:9

2560 x 1440

240Hz

Q2 2018


----------



## Brimlock

When can we expect more news to come out on the Asus monitor?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> When can we expect more news to come out on the Asus monitor?


If I had to guess, CES.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> If I had to guess, CES.


That's kind of what I figured too, but couldn't find anything. At least thats only a few weeks away. I'm excited to get more information on this monitor. I got the 34inch one even though it dropped 44hz off from my 27inch, but the resolution went up and it had much better color definition. The question is what do I do with my 34 inch once I inevitably get this monitor. Do i keep my 1080p 27 inch for streaming like i use it for now or do I replace it with my 34 inch?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well i've sent back two alienware aw34 120hz gsyncs back now.... horrible flashlighting in the corners on both that you can easily see in games and even on desktop... such a let down...
> 
> this asus monitor is like the only thing to look forward too now.


I have a little excessive glow in the lower right corner edge that's about it. Not worth sending back to get possibly something worse for me. I am done with sli as well (tired of the nvinspector game) at the price of around 850 that I got the alienware for I am quite content. It will hold me off till a proper 32inch 4k 120hz comes out. HDR would be nice but 200hz 3440 is not happening. I can't see modern AAA titles hitting anywhere past 160fps + at 3440x1440 without bringing mgpu scaling into the picture again.


----------



## Descadent

the glow on both of mine was 1/4 up of the screen out of the corners and it's yellow...so dell can eat it.


----------



## sWaZi sKunK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i got tired of waiting
> owell your loss asus....for now.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> HDR would be nice but 200hz 3440 is not happening. I can't see modern AAA titles hitting anywhere past 160fps + at 3440x1440 without bringing mgpu scaling into the picture again.


It would be nice to have all that refresh headroom though, so the frame-rates in virtually any scenario are always within the G-Sync range below the max refresh rate.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> It would be nice to have all that refresh headroom though, so the frame-rates in virtually any scenario are always within the G-Sync range below the max refresh rate.


This is what excites me about this monitor. Its not like I'm going to try and hit 200hz on every game I play. I want it for the headroom so I don't have to play with settings just to get rid of screen tearing when even G-Sync doesn't cover all the bases. Running a gtx 1080TI on 3440x1440 100hz hits the ceiling frequently so I have to use 3rd party software just to reduce the max frames that im getting even if I've already maxed everything out. This is for those games where I can't push the game any further, or maybe the I want to lower some of the settings so I get a smoother experience, but still keeping the game looking nice.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have a little excessive glow in the lower right corner edge that's about it. Not worth sending back to get possibly something worse for me. I am done with sli as well (tired of the nvinspector game) at the price of around 850 that I got the alienware for I am quite content. It will hold me off till a proper 32inch 4k 120hz comes out. HDR would be nice but 200hz 3440 is not happening. I can't see modern AAA titles hitting anywhere past 160fps + at 3440x1440 without bringing mgpu scaling into the picture again.


Unless the next iteration from AMD or Nvidia really makes a huge jump in performance, I also don't see anyone hitting 200Hz on AAA titles maxed out. I don't always play using max settings and typically turn AA off, but my single 1080Ti will vary from 90-120FPS for 3440x1440.

What I really want to see is 1000+nits with 512-zone FALD. I honestly don't think it will make a big impact at first, but may be more relevant once games and media have 10-bit HDR as a mainstream feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the glow on both of mine was 1/4 up of the screen out of the corners and it's yellow...so dell can eat it.


Yeah my first one was like this, the bottom-left quadrant of the screen was immensely glowing yellow/orange on black backgrounds or dim scenes. Then it also started flickering when any OC was enabled for the monitor. It honestly wasn't bad for most usage (browsing, gaming, media), but when you get the black bars for 16:9 content or dark scenes in games/media, it became distracting. Picture of first monitor below:



I did contact Dell support for an advanced exchange which I got 2 days ago. Second panel is A LOT better with barely an orange glow on the bottom left corner and no more flickering with 105-120Hz OC. Monitor is wonderful when it's working as expected, fingers crossed that my replacement doesn't exhibit the same flickering over time.


----------



## Descadent

yeah it feels weird after returning the two and going back down to 60hz even in WoW...but at least I have a lg 1440p ultrawide already....but the manufacturing process on monitors and tv's lately is getting pretty awful... the quality control in china/korea/mexico where these things built suck...that or the employees throw them them after they are assembled or something because on both the alienware's I had if you pressed on the bottom corners the yellow flashlights would go away...the corners just aren't flush and are actually raised up on top of the panel and that's what makes this awful yellow flashlights.

if this asus ends up with same crappy problems whenever this thing releases then ffffffffff....just to much money for this stuff to look like a mess.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah it feels weird after returning the two and going back down to 60hz even in WoW...but at least I have a lg 1440p ultrawide already....but the manufacturing process on monitors and tv's lately is getting pretty awful... the quality control in china/korea/mexico where these things built suck...that or the employees throw them them after they are assembled or something because on both the alienware's I had if you pressed on the bottom corners the yellow flashlights would go away...the corners just aren't flush and are actually raised up on top of the panel and that's what makes this awful yellow flashlights.
> 
> if this asus ends up with same crappy problems whenever this thing releases then ffffffffff....just to much money for this stuff to look like a mess.


Been saying this for years. The price of high refresh monitors is nuts even if they didn't have QC issues. The fact that for $1200+ you have to try 2-5 monitors to find 1 that is acceptable is asinine! If they stopped making them like a bunch of drunk monkies the yield would go up and price could come down


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Been saying this for years. The price of high refresh monitors is nuts even if they didn't have QC issues. The fact that for $1200+ you have to try 2-5 monitors to find 1 that is acceptable is asinine! If they stopped making them like a bunch of drunk monkies the yield would go up and price could come down


Generally QC causes yield to go down as it slows the process by making sure products meet a specific standard. There aren't that many possibilities to consider when a product releases and has quality control problems. It could be that the way the product is made just happens to have specific defects and the process of making it hasn't been quite mastered. Typically we can see this in later batches of a product when they get better at making the product, and production ramps up.

However you make it sound like they have the ability to launch a product and make sure the majority of all the products coming out are up to snuff, but they are choosing to forego the QC because "reasons". It doesn't make any business sense to do that, no company says "Give them crap, even though we can give them what they paid for without sacrificing anything". Reality is that if you want QC to go up, yield must come down, which will cause a supply issue, and could possibly cause a products price to increase since they'll need to pay for the increased QC.

The far more likely scenario is that the standard for passing a product off is lower than you expect it to be. A lot of these screens that people complain about generally only have a problem in specific scenarios like being in a dark room. My Asus Rog Swift pg348q has backlight bleed in the lower left that is only noticeable on a black screen, in a dark room, with no other light sources, otherwise i never notice an issue. Also something to take into consideration is that these companies are aware that some product defects people WILL put up with, better to sell a defect than take a loss.

They probably expect only the worst of the worst products or stingiest of customers to return. When a customer returns a product they have to choose whether its worth putting more money into the product to repair it, and resell, or chuck the whole thing and take the loss.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Generally QC causes yield to go down as it slows the process by making sure products meet a specific standard. There aren't that many possibilities to consider when a product releases and has quality control problems. It could be that the way the product is made just happens to have specific defects and the process of making it hasn't been quite mastered. Typically we can see this in later batches of a product when they get better at making the product, and production ramps up.
> 
> However you make it sound like they have the ability to launch a product and make sure the majority of all the products coming out are up to snuff, but they are choosing to forego the QC because "reasons". It doesn't make any business sense to do that, no company says "Give them crap, even though we can give them what they paid for without sacrificing anything". Reality is that if you want QC to go up, yield must come down, which will cause a supply issue, and could possibly cause a products price to increase since they'll need to pay for the increased QC.
> 
> The far more likely scenario is that the standard for passing a product off is lower than you expect it to be. A lot of these screens that people complain about generally only have a problem in specific scenarios like being in a dark room. My Asus Rog Swift pg348q has backlight bleed in the lower left that is only noticeable on a black screen, in a dark room, with no other light sources, otherwise i never notice an issue. Also something to take into consideration is that these companies are aware that some product defects people WILL put up with, better to sell a defect than take a loss.
> 
> They probably expect only the worst of the worst products or stingiest of customers to return. When a customer returns a product they have to choose whether its worth putting more money into the product to repair it, and resell, or chuck the whole thing and take the loss.


I can tolerate a bit of bleed, but not other stupid defects like dead pixels or dirt under the coating. I had three XG2703-GS with the same dirt issue that were otherwise perfect. It's like they actively refuse my money.


----------



## KGPrime

The price of high refresh monitors today is shockingly reasonable.

A 60Hz 1280x1024 "4Ms" NEC *TN* panel cost about 500 dollars in 2006, i bought one new from Frys. It's IPS sibling of the same era cost around 700 dollars, i bought one of those as well. a piece of crap with IPSs glow blurry motion and terrible input lag.

Here's some prices and quotes from reviews of a few popular monitors for their time. All 60hz, blurry, low ppi, usually shimmery thick matte coating, laggy, crap monitors.

"Back in May 2005, Benny reviewed the Dell 2405FPW 24in monitor and has been lusting after it ever since. Not only was the Dell a great monitor with a killer 1,920 x 1,200 resolution, but it also had a price as unstable as nitro-glycerine. When Benny reviewed the Dell it was listed at £860, but that price jumped up to £1,200 a few days later, but then dropped down to a staggering £603 a few weeks after that. *Recently though, the price seems to have settled down and Dell is currently selling this screen for £942.35*. It's probably a good thing that the price of the Dell 2405FPW has finally stabilized, since it now has some serious competition."

"Enter the Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW. This gigantic 24-inch LCD offers comparable image quality to that of the 23-inchers from Sony and Apple, but with many more features, including top-notch image quality, multiple video inputs, a bank of flash-card slots, several USB ports, and a full range of adjustability options. *And priced at $1,199, it costs hundreds less than the competition. "*

"The Dell 2407WFP-HC showed some average performance in this test, with an average input lag of 34.3ms. This is a little behind other screens we have tested, but remains comparable to the ViewSonic VX2435WM, another 24" screen we tested recently with an average input lag of 36.3ms. The 2407WFP-HC did reach up to 50ms in some cases, leaving it a little behind some other screens (including the Viewsonic VX2435WM = 41ms max). If you compare the HC edition with the standard 2407WFP, you can see the older version commonly had an input lag of ~23.7ms. As usual, this is maybe an issue for some serious gamers, but probably not to most normal users."

Samsung s244t £835.00 - It sold for $1000 on 8/17/2006, an Average price at the time.

"Our Verdict
"Don't mention the lag"
The lag is a real oversight and will affect gamers, otherwise this would be unbeatable
There's an unacceptable amount of lag
Lag. It's a small word. But it's a big problem for this otherwise rather awesome 24-inch monitor. It's utterly baffling that a company like Samsung considers the *50ms of input lag* this display suffers from to be acceptable.
It's an absolute killer as far as gaming is concerned. Hair trigger shooters like Counter-Strike are rendered unplayable. It even makes simple desktop duties feel sluggish."

And the list actually goes on and on.

Facts are, a piece of crap 60Hz panel back then cost as much or more than a 144Hz165Hz 1080p/1440p panels with gsync, ulmb, faster pixel response times, as good, or more or less on the color fidelity be they 6 bit frc, or true 8 bit panels, and about 10x less input lag.

*The specs of the monitor this very thread is about if we compared to back in 2005 -2007 would literally cost you at 10-12 thousands dollars.* Sine the closest thing even remotely to it costed around 7-8k dollars.

https://newatlas.com/nec-crv43-curved-display/11892/

800 dollars for a Pg279q ( for example) , QC issues aside ( that all lcds always have had in some way or another) is amazing. And QC issues? I'll specifically single out the Dell 2407WFP-HC as well as it's non wide gamut first iteration sibling, both of, along with oh perhaps the Samsung s22BW basically started the entire Panel Lottery, LCD Defect Internet Forum Outrage back in the day, you know before sub forums like this even really mattered or were anything.

Fact is you're all lucky as hell you can even have the *opportunity* to get burned by bad QC for anything less that 1000 dollars.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> The price of high refresh monitors today is shockingly reasonable.
> 
> A 60Hz 1280x1024 "4Ms" NEC *TN* panel cost about 500 dollars in 2006, i bought one new from Frys. It's IPS sibling of the same era cost around 700 dollars, i bought one of those as well. a piece of crap with IPSs glow blurry motion and terrible input lag.
> 
> Here's some prices and quotes from reviews of a few popular monitors for their time. All 60hz, blurry, low ppi, usually shimmery thick matte coating, laggy, crap monitors.
> 
> "Back in May 2005, Benny reviewed the Dell 2405FPW 24in monitor and has been lusting after it ever since. Not only was the Dell a great monitor with a killer 1,920 x 1,200 resolution, but it also had a price as unstable as nitro-glycerine. When Benny reviewed the Dell it was listed at £860, but that price jumped up to £1,200 a few days later, but then dropped down to a staggering £603 a few weeks after that. *Recently though, the price seems to have settled down and Dell is currently selling this screen for £942.35*. It's probably a good thing that the price of the Dell 2405FPW has finally stabilized, since it now has some serious competition."
> 
> "Enter the Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW. This gigantic 24-inch LCD offers comparable image quality to that of the 23-inchers from Sony and Apple, but with many more features, including top-notch image quality, multiple video inputs, a bank of flash-card slots, several USB ports, and a full range of adjustability options. *And priced at $1,199, it costs hundreds less than the competition. "*
> 
> "The Dell 2407WFP-HC showed some average performance in this test, with an average input lag of 34.3ms. This is a little behind other screens we have tested, but remains comparable to the ViewSonic VX2435WM, another 24" screen we tested recently with an average input lag of 36.3ms. The 2407WFP-HC did reach up to 50ms in some cases, leaving it a little behind some other screens (including the Viewsonic VX2435WM = 41ms max). If you compare the HC edition with the standard 2407WFP, you can see the older version commonly had an input lag of ~23.7ms. As usual, this is maybe an issue for some serious gamers, but probably not to most normal users."
> 
> Samsung s244t £835.00 - It sold for $1000 on 8/17/2006, an Average price at the time.
> 
> "Our Verdict
> "Don't mention the lag"
> The lag is a real oversight and will affect gamers, otherwise this would be unbeatable
> There's an unacceptable amount of lag
> Lag. It's a small word. But it's a big problem for this otherwise rather awesome 24-inch monitor. It's utterly baffling that a company like Samsung considers the *50ms of input lag* this display suffers from to be acceptable.
> It's an absolute killer as far as gaming is concerned. Hair trigger shooters like Counter-Strike are rendered unplayable. It even makes simple desktop duties feel sluggish."
> 
> And the list actually goes on and on.
> 
> Facts are, a piece of crap 60Hz panel back then cost as much or more than a 144Hz165Hz 1080p/1440p panels with gsync, ulmb, faster pixel response times, as good, or more or less on the color fidelity be they 6 bit frc, or true 8 bit panels, and about 10x less input lag.
> 
> *The specs of the monitor this very thread is about if we compared to back in 2005 -2007 would literally cost you at 10-12 thousands dollars.* Sine the closest thing even remotely to it costed around 7-8k dollars.
> 
> https://newatlas.com/nec-crv43-curved-display/11892/
> 
> 800 dollars for a Pg279q ( for example) , QC issues aside ( that all lcds always have had in some way or another) is amazing. And QC issues? I'll specifically single out the Dell 2407WFP-HC as well as it's non wide gamut first iteration sibling, both of, along with oh perhaps the Samsung s22BW basically started the entire Panel Lottery, LCD Defect Internet Forum Outrage back in the day, you know before sub forums like this even really mattered or were anything.
> 
> Fact is you're all lucky as hell you can even have the *opportunity* to get burned by bad QC for anything less that 1000 dollars.


And a VCR was over well over $1000 back in the early 80's and the first Phillips 43" plasma was $15,000 (I sold the first one that went to a consumer in the USA) Pulling # from the dawn of the flat pannel age is not relevant. My BenQ XL27T was $499 and considered pricy 6yr ago and it was one of only 2 mainstream 27" displays capable of 120hz (Asus made a 120 to be replaced by 144hz). In this age I can get a Samsung 60" 4k UHDR TV for under $1000. Why does a 34" monitor with apparent flaws need to cost more?


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Monoprice sells multiple 2560x1440 144hz monitors now, I'm quite happy with the one I got last summer (the new version has a better frame and stand).
We all know that the hardware to drive 4K120hz costs next to nothing, 4K120hz should add a $50 premium at most over the 60hz verison.

Really there's no excuse for 60hz monitors to still be in production at all.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Monoprice sells multiple 2560x1440 144hz monitors now, I'm quite happy with the one I got last summer (the new version has a better frame and stand).
> We all know that the hardware to drive 4K120hz costs next to nothing, 4K120hz should add a $50 premium at most over the 60hz verison.
> 
> Really there's no excuse for 60hz monitors to still be in production at all.


Sure there is. There is relatively no cost to making them since any panel today supports it and they over price them based on factors that no one should really care about anymore. The only reason to BUY one however is to find other features that make the price worth while. Like maybe its 4k, or HDR, or its an UW screen. 60hz is just bottom of the barrel nowadays, no one actively seeks one out.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> And a VCR was over well over $1000 back in the early 80's and the first Phillips 43" plasma was $15,000 (I sold the first one that went to a consumer in the USA) Pulling # from the dawn of the flat pannel age is not relevant. My BenQ XL27T was $499 and considered pricy 6yr ago and it was one of only 2 mainstream 27" displays capable of 120hz (Asus made a 120 to be replaced by 144hz). In this age I can get a Samsung 60" 4k UHDR TV for under $1000. Why does a 34" monitor with apparent flaws need to cost more?


The "privilege" to get burned by QC for under $1000 was a joke, obviously, however still laughably true as the thing was to point out it has always been that way with Lcd screens. They sucked then and they still suck now. But, they're certainly better then before, and as far as high end gaming monitors go, well, in fact there was no such thing as a high end gaming monitor previously. So they are actually in their "dawn of" phase, yet still pretty reasonable, or even similar to what was considered perhpas not even really "high end" 10 years ago in price. I totally agree on QC, not like i haven't; been complaining about it since the dawn of LCDs, or even just about the tech itself. But comparing a piece of crap 60Hz UHDR 4k TV to a high end high refresh gaming monitor is comparing apples to oranges, i see what youa re trying to say, but fact is they really have the same flaws they have always had. Go ahead, try to play Quake on it, No? But it's 4k UHDR baby! Got it for under a thousand bucks!

Reality is it's still only _mediocre_ to watch any fast paced movies on, and mediocre to absolute crap to play true "pc" games on. But you are right, it will probably have very little to no backlight bleed.


----------



## ibb27

*LG Monitors at CES 2018*

LG's new 32-inch UHD 4K monitor (model 32UK950), "borderless" design, Nano IPS, 98% DCI-P3, HDR600, Thunderbolt™ 3 with support of dual 4k monitors setup.
LG's 34-inch 21:9 5K UltraWide (5120 x 2160p, model 34WK95U) , "borderless" design, Nano IPS, HDR600, Thunderbolt™ 3.
LG's 34-inch QHD gaming monitor (model 34GK950G) with Nano IPS and G-Sync.

Source


I don't see anything exceptional here.







We'll see...


----------



## QAKE

LG 34WK95U

With 34-inches and UHD 5K visuals in an ultra-wide format (5120 x 2160 pixels), many might prefer this monitor for its multi-tasking friendliness. Again HDR600 is supported and the colour gamut and accuracy is good for prosumer work. LG says that the 34WK95U connects via Thunderbolt 3 to display 5K resolution images at 60Hz with a single cable. Again the Edge-ArcLine Stand, and 4-Side Edge Borderless Design are utilised.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> LG 34WK95U
> 
> With 34-inches and UHD 5K visuals in an ultra-wide format (5120 x 2160 pixels), many might prefer this monitor for its multi-tasking friendliness. Again HDR600 is supported and the colour gamut and accuracy is good for prosumer work. LG says that the 34WK95U connects via Thunderbolt 3 to display 5K resolution images at 60Hz with a single cable. Again the Edge-ArcLine Stand, and 4-Side Edge Borderless Design are utilised.


I would love to get my hands on this.
Hopefully it can be used with dGPUs outside of apple eco system.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibb27*
> 
> *LG Monitors at CES 2018*
> 
> LG's new 32-inch UHD 4K monitor (model 32UK950), "borderless" design, Nano IPS, 98% DCI-P3, HDR600, Thunderbolt™ 3 with support of dual 4k monitors setup.
> LG's 34-inch 21:9 5K UltraWide (5120 x 2160p, model 34WK95U) , "borderless" design, Nano IPS, HDR600, Thunderbolt™ 3.
> LG's 34-inch QHD gaming monitor (model 34GK950G) with Nano IPS and G-Sync.
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> I don't see anything exceptional here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see...


LG IPS is a treat to the eyes. Hopefully, the G-sync one is 144hz and has glossy coating like Ultrafine 5K. Any competition to AUO vaporware is welcome.


----------



## stefxyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> LG 34WK95U
> 
> With 34-inches and UHD 5K visuals in an ultra-wide format (5120 x 2160 pixels), many might prefer this monitor for its multi-tasking friendliness. Again HDR600 is supported and the colour gamut and accuracy is good for prosumer work. LG says that the 34WK95U connects via Thunderbolt 3 to display 5K resolution images at 60Hz with a single cable. Again the Edge-ArcLine Stand, and 4-Side Edge Borderless Design are utilised.


I think its too small for 100% res unfortunately. This would be a perfect prductivity monitor with 42+ inches and calibration. I am farsightet tho so would like to see in person.


----------



## tonnytech

Fact is dont matter how you dress up these lcds there flawed by design and the tech is yesterday / dead. Were being flogged dead horses my last lcd was the asus pg348g and honestly its rubbish , yellow corners poor black levels and contrast is bummed leading to less detail / clarity when gaming. I only bought it for the higher refresh rate after gaming on my krp 500a plasma for years. I barely even touch my asus anymore and now game on my oled c7 and couldn't be happier everything looks better.

My last lcd before the asus was over 10 years ago and its still the same flaws today , says it all really.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> I think its too small for 100% res unfortunately. This would be a perfect prductivity monitor with 42+ inches and calibration. I am farsightet tho so would like to see in person.


This. Or 100% scalling or 200%, nothing in between is worth it, too blurry. I install every Windows major update hoping for better scalling, but no luck in all these years.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> Fact is dont matter how you dress up these lcds there flawed by design and the tech is yesterday / dead. Were being flogged dead horses my last lcd was the asus pg348g and honestly its rubbish , yellow corners poor black levels and contrast is bummed leading to less detail / clarity when gaming. I only bought it for the higher refresh rate after gaming on my krp 500a plasma for years. I barely even touch my asus anymore and now game on my oled c7 and couldn't be happier everything looks better.
> 
> My last lcd before the asus was over 10 years ago and its still the same flaws today , says it all really.


LCD will probably stick around for a very long time just as a matter of having something that works for more than 10,000 hours without burn in.
Of course an LCD will still burn in with enough time, but it usually takes many thousands of hours.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Because it's much easier for him to blame us capitalist dogs in the US than call his utility company and complain.


MAGA bulid that wall lol


----------



## mmms

https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pa32uc-uhd-hdr-model-with-384-dimming-zones/


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> there was no such thing as a high end gaming monitor previously.


Sure there were, they were just CRTs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> I think its too small for 100% res unfortunately.


I like my screens to fill the bulk of my FOV. 34" in an ultrawide is too small for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pa32uc-uhd-hdr-model-with-384-dimming-zones/


Tempting, but if I'm going for a 60Hz display, I'm going for a VA panel.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> Fact is dont matter how you dress up these lcds there flawed by design and the tech is yesterday / dead. Were being flogged dead horses my last lcd was the asus pg348g and honestly its rubbish , yellow corners poor black levels and contrast is bummed leading to less detail / clarity when gaming. I only bought it for the higher refresh rate after gaming on my krp 500a plasma for years. I barely even touch my asus anymore and now game on my oled c7 and couldn't be happier everything looks better.
> 
> My last lcd before the asus was over 10 years ago and its still the same flaws today , says it all really.


That's your preference. Gaming on an OLED C7 isn't for everyone. You clearly don't play online shooters if you're ok with sitting in front of a 55" at 60Hz. Can't think of anything more jarring.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's your preference. Gaming on an OLED C7 isn't for everyone. You clearly don't play online shooters if you're ok with sitting in front of a 55" at 60Hz. Can't think of anything more jarring.


120hz , don't knock it till tried it .... the improved blacks / colours provide a greater immersive experience for me personally.I find it it smoother then my gsync 100hz asus LCD with weak blacks and tinted corners + washed out colours.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You clearly don't play online shooters if you're ok with sitting in front of a 55" at 60Hz. Can't think of anything more jarring.


I have a 55" 60Hz 4k TV that fills less of my FOV and has lower input latency than the 60Hz monitor I normally game on.

I can play online shooters on either display, and while I'm not going to make any money doing so, I can still do far better than the mean and have an enjoyable experience in the process.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I have a 55" 60Hz 4k TV that fills less of my FOV and has lower input latency than the 60Hz monitor I normally game on.
> 
> I can play online shooters on either display, and while I'm not going to make any money doing so, I can still do far better than the mean and have an enjoyable experience in the process.


Then you must look fairly ridiculous sitting that close. 60Hz is not enjoyable, not at least for the first week or so of readjusting from 120Hz/144Hz. After that readjustment, it's just reassuring yourself. Making money has nothing to do with it, I play much better with 120Hz than I do at 60Hz just as much as I play better with 28" instead of 40, leave alone 55". When motion is limited, then it's a non issue, and you're free to bask in the image quality. But not always and far from it, although it's easy to say otherwise. The only other argument I suppose is if you were part Hammer Head shark.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you must look fairly ridiculous sitting that close. 60Hz is not enjoyable, not at least for the first week or so of readjusting from 120Hz/144Hz. After that readjustment, it's just reassuring yourself. Making money has nothing to do with it, I play much better with 120Hz than I do at 60Hz just as much as I play better with 28" instead of 40, leave alone 55". When motion is limited, then it's a non issue, and you're free to bask in the image quality. But not always and far from it, although it's easy to say otherwise. The only other argument I suppose is if you were part Hammer Head shark.


How did you gouge from that post how close he was sitting ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> How did you gouge from that post how close he was sitting ?


You mean gauge? lol

My post was regarding online first person genre. You're not doing yourself any favours if you're sitting a fair distance away. At 55", you've either a very deep desk or you're far too close. So once again, preference and choice of recreation. If you wanted to get into a debate on why 60Hz is also far worse than 120Hz for certain pastimes, then we can do that, too. C7 probably does look great, granted, but there's a reason why people don't opt for such things.


----------



## tonnytech

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You mean gauge? lol
> 
> My post was regarding online first person genre. You're not doing yourself any favours if you're sitting a fair distance away. At 55", you've either a very deep desk or you're far too close. So once again, preference and choice of recreation. If you wanted to get into a debate on why 60Hz is also far worse than 120Hz for certain pastimes, then we can do that, too. C7 probably does look great, granted, but there's a reason why people don't opt for such things.


Lol excellent yes gauge... on phone my bad lol deep desk or sofa ? Agreed all comes down to preference ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you must look fairly ridiculous sitting that close.


What I look like is hardly relevant to anything.

I sit at the distance I find optimal and I find it optimal to fill as much as my FOV as is comfortably possible, space allowing. My eyes are typically ~36" from my 32" display, and maybe six or seven feet from my 55" TV.

Ideally, I'd be sitting even closer, so that in-game FOV matched the FOV my display filled as that's the only way to eliminate distortion with the rectilinear projection almost everything uses. However, for that to be comfortable, I'm going to need much higher display resolutions and larger displays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 60Hz is not enjoyable, not at least for the first week or so of readjusting from 120Hz/144Hz. After that readjustment, it's just reassuring yourself.


Speak for yourself. It takes me moments to acclimate to the change from 60Hz to double or triple that and back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Making money has nothing to do with it, I play much better with 120Hz than I do at 60Hz just as much as I play better with 28" instead of 40, leave alone 55". When motion is limited, then it's a non issue, and you're free to bask in the image quality. But not always and far from it, although it's easy to say otherwise. The only other argument I suppose is if you were part Hammer Head shark.


I play better in faster titles with higher refresh rates as well, it's just not large enough a difference for refresh rate to be _the_ deciding factor, and while I'm far from the best at most of the competitive action games I play, I'm still a much better at 60Hz than most people will be at 200Hz+.

To a point that is evidently further than your own personal preference, I'll trade performance for image quality, even in the fastest games I've got.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What I look like is hardly relevant to anything.
> 
> I sit at the distance I find optimal and I find it optimal to fill as much as my FOV as is comfortably possible, space allowing. My eyes are typically ~36" from my 32" display, and maybe six or seven feet from my 55" TV.
> 
> Ideally, I'd be sitting even closer, so that in-game FOV matched the FOV my display filled as that's the only way to eliminate distortion with the rectilinear projection almost everything uses. However, for that to be comfortable, I'm going to need much higher display resolutions and larger displays.
> 
> Speak for yourself. It takes me moments to acclimate to the change from 60Hz to double or triple that and back.
> I play better in faster titles with higher refresh rates as well, it's just not large enough a difference for refresh rate to be _the_ deciding factor, and while I'm far from the best at most of the competitive action games I play, I'm still a much better at 60Hz than most people will be at 200Hz+.
> 
> To a point that is evidently further than your own personal preference, I'll trade performance for image quality, even in the fastest games I've got.


Well, you can only speak for yourself. You're in a thread where people are pining after high refresh displays, and there's a reason for that. There's a reason they're not 55", too.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well, you can only speak for yourself. You're in a thread where people are pining after high refresh displays, and there's a reason for that. There's a reason they're not 55", too.


I'm pining after high refresh rate displays.

All other things being equal, I'd pay at least 50% more to go from 60Hz to 120Hz, and at least double if I could get 200Hz without any downsides.

Problem is most of these high-refresh displays are tiny IPS panels, and come with too many downsides for me to want them at any price.

As I mentioned, things are getting closer to my ideal, but even this PG35VQ isn't quite there yet...if It were 38" and not curved, I'd probably be all over it, unless the price was truly astronomical.


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

Does anybody know if this monitor uses chroma subsampling for 200hz?
wat iz it
is it ahva or amva ?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAN1MAT0R*
> 
> Does anybody know if this monitor uses chroma subsampling for 200hz?
> wat iz it
> is it ahva or amva ?


Sometime ago one of the folks who did a preview of the 27" 4k version was told that it'll use chroma subsampling. Unfortunately I can't remember where that was. I would assume that this display will use it as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Sometime ago one of the folks who did a preview of the 27" 4k version was told that it'll use chroma subsampling. Unfortunately I can't remember where that was. I would assume that this display will use it as well.


I remember that too. I am someone who does NOT like reduced color sampling. I wonder how it will all shake out.


----------



## mmms

Now keep all specifications but replace VA+FALD 512 zones with this great Micro-Led .
See the 146'' Micro-Led Samsung TV .
https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/950187635707846658

It is a great start .
https://t.co/3dD4WPNb9F


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Now keep all specifications but replace VA+FALD 512 zones with this great Micro-Led .
> See the 146'' Micro-Led Samsung TV .
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/950187635707846658
> 
> It is a great start .
> https://t.co/3dD4WPNb9F


Gotta warn people, that twitter video is LOUD. I even dropped my phone on the floor because it was on near max volume.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Apparently "The Wall" is 8K at 146", so they can do 4K at 73", not bad.
Given the (theoretical) greater longevity of Micro LED Samsung could make OLED a thing of the past pretty quick, they just need to get the density up just a bit more (enabling lower cost 55" screens).

Of course 73" 4K would be great for movies, it just needs to be available for less than the price of a compact car.
On that note, the modular design "could" mean that it already has a very reasonable cost, if they're just selling 36" 1080p panels then it would cut costs dramatically compared to selling a fully assembled 4K/8K display.


----------



## kot0005

well, it looks like these monitors aren't even at CES....they just vanished..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> well, it looks like these monitors aren't even at CES....they just vanished..


Announced they will be at CES 2019.


----------



## Brimlock

Got a link for that?


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Announced they will be at CES 2019.


wow real;ly?!?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Announced they will be at CES 2019.


... and to be released in 2020 lol


----------



## kot0005

well rip...these monitors r dead lmao. The new 65inch ones are probably the replacements.. disappointed. I guess i'll be using my PG279q for another 10 years..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/94921364807714816021inch 4k oled
lol...
why so small. These people have no clue how to make displays.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> well rip...these monitors r dead lmao. The new 65inch ones are probably the replacements.. disappointed. I guess i'll be using my PG279q for another 10 years..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/94921364807714816021inch 4k oled
> lol...
> why so small. These people have no clue how to make displays.


How exactly did you surmise that a 65" monitor is a replacement for a 34"?

65" is ridiculous. As a PC monitor, it's simply too large.


----------



## kot0005

well it looks like they don't have these monitor at CES and there have been 0 announcements since computex last year, so I doubt they are even making them anymore.


----------



## ibb27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> well it looks like they don't have these monitor at CES and there have been 0 announcements since computex last year, so I doubt they are even making them anymore.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950748489293746181These models are still planned according to tweets by TFTCentral.


----------



## rvectors

No company expecting to keep their market share, at least in the PC space, would release a 65 inch monitor, as a substitute for their 27-34 inch categories. That's simply nonsense.

Like other manus, they will be displaying stuff, that if it does eventually come to market, is often much modified.

I think CallsignVega was teasing. As mentioned above, the companies need to continuously think about keeping, and growing market share. I would imagine they need to deliver something close to those previously announced monitors, for 2018


----------



## CallsignVega

haha ya I was teasing. Just because the display industry is so frustrating.


----------



## sWaZi sKunK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> haha ya I was teasing. Just because the display industry is so frustrating.


it's cool. anyone that takes you seriously deserves to be frustrated


----------



## kot0005

I asked Asus on FB and here is their reply:
"*Thank you for your continuous support and interest with ASUS products.
They are due to be released this year. Just unsure of the actual launch date and price at this stage.
We have a lot more new gears to show at CES, hence why you don't find them there.*"


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> We have a lot more new gears to show at CES, hence why you don't find them there.[/B]"


----------



## 2002whitegt

I'm stuck between waiting for this or jumping on the Alienware AW3418DW. Seeing how it might be till the end of the year for the PG35VQ to release. Feel kind of sick missing out on the $999 sale of the Alienware to wait for info on the PG35VQ during CES which isn't even there.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I'm stuck between waiting for this or jumping on the Alienware AW3418DW. Seeing how it might be till the end of the year for the PG35VQ to release. Feel kind of sick missing out on the $999 sale of the Alienware to wait for info on the PG35VQ during CES which isn't even there.


Was less than 999 during black friday. Just get the alienware. I can push the 120 in bf1 so forth with just 1 xp


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I asked Asus on FB and here is their reply:
> "*Thank you for your continuous support and interest with ASUS products.
> They are due to be released this year. Just unsure of the actual launch date and price at this stage.
> We have a lot more new gears to show at CES, hence why you don't find them there.*"


Will make a good stocking stuffer for Christmas 2018.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Was less than 999 during black friday. Just get the alienware. I can push the 120 in bf1 so forth with just 1 xp


It's 1,149 on Dell's website, so I guess 150 more is not that much in the grand scheme of things.

Will revisit the PG35VQ next year I guess.


----------



## mmms

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-gsync-hdr-release-date


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> It's 1,149 on Dell's website, so I guess 150 more is not that much in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Will revisit the PG35VQ next year I guess.


If your in the US you can wait for ebates to do 12 % cash back at dell again. I got mine for like 850 with the cash back


----------



## Kokin

Love my AW3418DW, but it is still suspect to the panel lottery regarding IPS glow, BLB, whiteness/color uniformity and refresh rate OC. Currently on my second monitor and had to back down my 120Hz OC to 115Hz. First monitor could only sustain the OC for two weeks before I had to go back to the native 100Hz and my second one lasted a month before 120Hz started showing signs of flickering. It's currently working great at 115Hz, fingers crossed that it stays that way. That said, even if I had to keep it at 100Hz, it's definitely still the best gaming Ultrawide currently on the market especially if you are able to grab it at the $999 sale price with cash back and Dell Advantage Rewards bringing it down to about $850.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-gsync-hdr-release-date


So it looks like that Swedish store that had an April 4th date was actually pretty accurate.


----------



## animeowns

well the 34 3440x1440 21:9 200hz or the 27 inch 4k 144hz will be replacing my 240hz 1080p whichever one i can buy first most likely and the 65 inch big format 4k 120hz gsync might be replacing my 4k oled C7


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So it looks like that Swedish store that had an April 4th date was actually pretty accurate.


Yes Asus and Acer don't need more news about their 27'' and 35 '' , it's time to launch them and their silence means they will launch them very soon .


----------



## CallsignVega

I wish for the widescreen version they went with 3840x1600 at 165 Hz or 5120x2160 at 100 Hz. 3440x1440 34" isn't particularly impressive and anything over about 130 Hz on a VA panel will be a waste anyway. So basically the only thing you are really gaining is FALD HDR over the current slew of 3440x1440 34"/35" monitors.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

It exists.






@11:45 he goes over the 27 then 34.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Love my AW3418DW, but it is still suspect to the panel lottery regarding IPS glow, BLB, whiteness/color uniformity and refresh rate.


I picked up one on black friday and returned it for the lower left glow - which was distracting in dark scenes - bad panel lottery luck, and I decided I would curse myself if I didn't keep playing the waiting game. I don't know how wise that was because you're enjoying a sweet ultrawide while I refresh CES threads.


----------



## kot0005

I am, stuck between the 27inch and 34inch, not sure which one to buy. I have a PS4 pro so the 4k res on 27 inch will be nice but its a bit small for 4k and has fat bezels.

The 34inch is 1440p which isn't supported by ps4 pro but has thinner bezels and ultrawide for PC games and has a bigger screen.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> I picked up one on black friday and returned it for the lower left glow - which was distracting in dark scenes - bad panel lottery luck, and I decided I would curse myself if I didn't keep playing the waiting game. I don't know how wise that was because you're enjoying a sweet ultrawide while I refresh CES threads.


It's always going to be the waiting game haha. My monitor history has been strange, but I couldn't wait any longer and the Alienware fulfilled all my wants.

2013-2016: Qnix QX2710 2560x1440 120Hz PLS panel
2016-2017: LG 34UC88 3440x1440 75Hz IPS panel with Freesync
Late Aug 2017: Bought 1080Ti, LG monitor locked at 60Hz without Freesync, so went back to Qnix

After a few months of not using an Ultrawide, I was feeling antsy to get a G-Sync Ultrawide with high refresh rate and wasn't willing to drop a grand on old monitors like the X34 or PG348Q. I'll probably feel a little jealous once these new gen of Ultrawides release, but will hold out on upgrading until we get decent OLED monitors in the market as I try to keep my upgrade cycle to 3+ years if possible.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Well, here's pushing for ULMB?


----------



## kot0005

interesting..lots of lg hdr monitors.


----------



## QAKE

Oh boy, the 5K ultrawide will go straight to my desk


----------



## amstech

Bahh...21:9? No thanks.


----------



## chispy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Bahh...21:9? No thanks.


+1 same here :/ , i do not like that 21:9 ratio


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chispy*
> 
> +1 same here :/ , i do not like that 21:9 ratio


..bbbuutt.. has you tried it?

21:9 was awesome for witcher 2/3 and even bf4/1


----------



## mmms

But i think the great BFGD Asus PG65 blow everything else out of the water. Even if Ultrawide 21:9 .
With PG65 u can get more width beside more height .


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> But i think the great BFGD Asus PG65 blow everything else out of the water. Even if Ultrawide 21:9 .
> With PG65 u can get more width beside more height .


That's not how aspect ratios work.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> That's not how aspect ratios work.


Yes u are right , but the massive height and width will make u prefer it (Asus PG65) on the slight width on 21:9 vs 16:9 .
I agree when u compare 35'' 21:9 vs 27'' or 32'' 16:9 , here 21:9 really worth it . But when u talk vs giant PC monitor like Asus PG65 the massive height and width will make u feel the monitor is 21:9 although it is basically 16:9 .


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Bahh...21:9? No thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chispy*
> 
> +1 same here :/ , i do not like that 21:9 ratio


Not liking 21:9 in a thread about a 21:9 monitor... Are you serious?
21:9 is so much better for both productivity AND gaming. It gives you a really nice immersion feel.
Don't say you dont like it if you didnt even tested it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Yes u are right , but the massive height and width will make u prefer it (Asus PG65) on the slight width on 21:9 vs 16:9 .
> I agree when u compare 35'' 21:9 vs 27'' or 32'' 16:9 , here 21:9 really worth it . But when u talk vs giant PC monitor like Asus PG65 the massive height and width will make u feel the monitor is 21:9 although it is basically 16:9 .


What?


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> But i think the great BFGD Asus PG65 blow everything else out of the water. Even if Ultrawide 21:9 .
> With PG65 u can get more width beside more height .


He's somewhat right. For example:

A 40" 4k monitor *RESOLUTION* provides more width AND more height than a 1440p 21:9 34" monitor *RESOLUTION*. Here's a quick example I made in Paint that is accurate down to the pixel:



Not sure why people are so into 21:9 monitors for "immersion". You get more out of 4k. Period (obviously besides faster Hz due to the lower resolution/bandwidth)


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> 21:9 is so much better for both productivity AND gaming.


No its definitely not.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> No its definitely not.


I agree it's better for productivity if you're limited to a single monitor, but I don't prefer it for gaming.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree it's better for productivity if you're limited to a single monitor, but I don't prefer it for gaming.


Interesting, is the extra FoV warping the image too much or provide too much of an advantage?


vs


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> He's somewhat right. For example:
> 
> A 40" 4k monitor *RESOLUTION* provides more width AND more height than a 1440p 21:9 34" monitor *RESOLUTION*. Here's a quick example I made in Paint that is accurate down to the pixel:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why people are so into 21:9 monitors for "immersion". You get more out of 4k. Period (obviously besides faster Hz due to the lower resolution/bandwidth)


Not to mentioned 40" has better PPI. But still 32-35" for display are the best for 4K.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> No its definitely not.


wrong


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> He's somewhat right. For example:
> 
> A 40" 4k monitor *RESOLUTION* provides more width AND more height than a 1440p 21:9 34" monitor *RESOLUTION*. Here's a quick example I made in Paint that is accurate down to the pixel:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why people are so into 21:9 monitors for "immersion". You get more out of 4k. Period (obviously besides faster Hz due to the lower resolution/bandwidth)


The only thing you get out of 4K over 1440p is more pixels...if immersion is dependent on graphics for you, then I guess. But increasing your FoV (i.e. peripheral vision) will do much more for actual immersion.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting..lots of lg hdr monitors.


Stop promoting this fella vid. Thanks.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> Stop promoting this fella vid. Thanks.


Am not promoting anything......


----------



## skypine27

I like 21:9 for gaming. Loved the X34 I had, and now have the new Dell (for the extra 20hz).

Anyone who buys a 100hz or greater monitor is likely only concerned with gaming and probably doesn't give a **** about productivity or spreadsheet work.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> He's somewhat right. For example:
> 
> A 40" 4k monitor *RESOLUTION* provides more width AND more height than a 1440p 21:9 34" monitor *RESOLUTION*. Here's a quick example I made in Paint that is accurate down to the pixel:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why people are so into 21:9 monitors for "immersion". You get more out of 4k. Period (obviously besides faster Hz due to the lower resolution/bandwidth)


This is wrong and miss-leading. You do not get more FOV just finer detail. In FPS games I have almost never felt I was getting killed consistently because someone was just above or below my FOV but many times because they were just left or right of my FOV. And yes you can "zoom out" in some games but that just means everything is smaller. My next monitor for gaming will defiantly be 21:9 or 32:9 for this reason


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> This is wrong and miss-leading. You do not get more FOV just finer detail. In FPS games I have almost never felt I was getting killed consistently because someone was just above or below my FOV but many times because they were just left or right of my FOV. And yes you can "zoom out" in some games but that just means everything is smaller. My next monitor for gaming will defiantly be 21:9 or 32:9 for this reason


Seyumi definitely was not accounting for the increased horizontal FOV gained from the narrower aspect ratio. It's just the nature of most games where motion happens on the horizontal axis that benefits higher horizontal FOV directly. The table will turn if we play something like DESCENT or any hover-craft game, where you can sneak in on your enemy on the vertical axis if you know they run ultrawide screen


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Interesting, is the extra FoV warping the image too much or provide too much of an advantage?
> 
> 
> vs


It doesn't feel natural to me. Maybe if I gamed on one for longer I'd prefer it, who knows.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Yes u are right , but the massive height and width will make u prefer it (Asus PG65) on the slight width on 21:9 vs 16:9 .
> I agree when u compare 35'' 21:9 vs 27'' or 32'' 16:9 , here 21:9 really worth it . But when u talk vs giant PC monitor like Asus PG65 the massive height and width will make u feel the monitor is 21:9 although it is basically 16:9 .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The only thing you get out of 4K over 1440p is more pixels...if immersion is dependent on graphics for you, then I guess. But increasing your FoV (i.e. peripheral vision) will do much more for actual immersion.


And what about the 21:9 5120x2160? you got more pixel, so more immersion, if I follow your logic.
21:9 IS increasing your FOV, since human FOV is wider than higher, just test for yourself: place your hand at your peripheral vision vertically, then horizontally. And then, tell me what gemoetrical representation is more correct 16:9 or 21:9?


----------



## MistaSparkul

21:9 is awesome...when it works. It doesnt always work though even in modern titles. Yes I know majority of the time theres tweaks or mods you can install to make them work, its just that having to do it over and over again gets old. I do feel it gives an advantage in certain games like PUBG allowing you to see more. I switched back to my Omen X35 for that game and now the chicken dinners are coming a bit more.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> And what about the 21:9 5120x2160? you got more pixel, so more immersion, if I follow your logic.
> 21:9 IS increasing your FOV, since human FOV is wider than higher, just test for yourself: place your hand at your peripheral vision vertically, then horizontally. And then, tell me what gemoetrical representation is more correct 16:9 or 21:9?


Still u can do custom resolution on 65'' and use 21:9 beside resolution 3440x1440p or 3840x1600p .
Still will get better experience than 21:9 on 34'' or 35'' Ultrawide monitor . You will get great FOV and still benefit from the extra height with 65'' .


----------



## mmms




----------



## Kokin

I honestly don't understand the 21:9 naysayers who haven't even tried it. How do you have an opinion of something you've never experienced? It's like saying a flavor of ice cream was bad despite never trying it. If the FOV change isn't immersive, we would still be stuck with 4:3 monitors.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Still u can do custom resolution on 65'' and use 21:9 beside resolution 3440x1440p or 3840x1600p .
> Still will get better experience than 21:9 on 34'' or 35'' Ultrawide monitor . You will get great FOV and still benefit from the extra height with 65'' .


It's not the same experience and I don't get why you would think a 65" monitor is viable as a desktop monitor unless you plan to sit half a room away. Most people still have their monitor(s) 1-3 feet away from their head.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I honestly don't understand the 21:9 naysayers who haven't even tried it. How do you have an opinion of something you've never experienced? It's like saying a flavor of ice cream was bad despite never trying it. If the FOV change isn't immersive, we would still be stuck with 4:3 monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same experience and I don't get why you would think a 65" monitor is viable as a desktop monitor unless you plan to sit half a room away. Most people still have their monitor(s) 1-3 feet away from their head.


You can do custom resolution whether 3440x1440p or 3840x1600p and benefit from the extra height from 65'' and here you will prefer 21:9 on 34'' or 35'' Ultrawide .
Secondly , if u sat down 7-8 feet ( 2m - 2.5m ) away from your 65'' TV , i'm sure you will be happy and won't complain about anything .
Try to see the beauty in the thing you own , This will make you don't bother with its flaws .


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> You can do custom resolution whether 3440x1440p or 3840x1600p and benefit from the extra height from 65'' and here you will prefer 21:9 on 34'' or 35'' Ultrawide .
> Secondly , if u sat down 7-8 feet ( 2m - 2.5m ) away from your 65'' TV , i'm sure you will be happy and won't complain about anything .
> Try to see the beauty in the thing you own , This will make you don't bother with its flaws .


Have you personally used a 34" Ultrawide? I have tried setting Ultrawide resolutions on regular 16:9 monitors/TVs and it looks plain bad. The point of Ultrawide is to *expand* your horizontal vision, whereas using 16:9 and forcing it to 21:9 *narrows* your perspective. I think this is the point that most people who have never used Ultrawide have trouble visualizing until they have experienced it for themselves, trust me I too thought like that.

If you're sitting 7-8 feet from a 65" 16:9 TV and you downscale to 21:9, you're making the picture smaller/narrower (BAD). Remember that you have to compare the same vertical height, so a 27" 16:9 is vertically similar to a 34" 21:9 monitor. You would need something like a 81" 21:9 monitor to compare to a 65" 16:9 monitor.

That goes to saying, a 65" monitor is unusable in a normal desktop configuration. Of course I will prefer using a 34" UW monitor vs a 65" monitor since it's still positioned 2 feet away from my head.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Have you personally used a 34" Ultrawide? I have tried setting Ultrawide resolutions on regular 16:9 monitors/TVs and it looks plain bad. The point of Ultrawide is to *expand* your horizontal vision, whereas using 16:9 and forcing it to 21:9 *narrows* your perspective. I think this is the point that most people who have never used Ultrawide have trouble visualizing until they have experienced it for themselves, trust me I too thought like that.
> 
> If you're sitting 7-8 feet from a 65" 16:9 TV and you downscale to 21:9, you're making the picture smaller/narrower (BAD). Remember that you have to compare the same vertical height, so a 27" 16:9 is vertically similar to a 34" 21:9 monitor. You would need something like a 81" 21:9 monitor to compare to a 65" 16:9 monitor.
> 
> That goes to saying, a 65" monitor is unusable in a normal desktop configuration. Of course I will prefer using a 34" UW monitor vs a 65" monitor since it's still positioned 2 feet away from my head.


Thank u , I've benefited a lot from your experience but if no one will prefer this size 65'' as a pc monitor , why did Nvidia make it ?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Thank u , I've benefited a lot from your experience but if no one will prefer this size 65'' as a pc monitor , why did Nvidia make it ?


It's a monitor for HTPC's, meant to be used in a living room, gaming room etc, not to be put on your desk like a regular monitor.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It's a monitor for HTPC's, meant to be used in a living room, gaming room etc, not to be put on your desk like a regular monitor.


This... Depending on the price I might buy one as a replacement home theater TV as it checks all but one box for me, it's not OLED







.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Have you personally used a 34" Ultrawide? I have tried setting Ultrawide resolutions on regular 16:9 monitors/TVs and it looks plain bad. The point of Ultrawide is to *expand* your horizontal vision, whereas using 16:9 and forcing it to 21:9 *narrows* your perspective. I think this is the point that most people who have never used Ultrawide have trouble visualizing until they have experienced it for themselves, trust me I too thought like that.
> 
> If you're sitting 7-8 feet from a 65" 16:9 TV and you downscale to 21:9, you're making the picture smaller/narrower (BAD). Remember that you have to compare the same vertical height, so a 27" 16:9 is vertically similar to a 34" 21:9 monitor. You would need something like a 81" 21:9 monitor to compare to a 65" 16:9 monitor.


Hood explanation I think he gets it now


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Seyumi definitely was not accounting for the increased horizontal FOV gained from the narrower aspect ratio. It's just the nature of most games where motion happens on the horizontal axis that benefits higher horizontal FOV directly. The table will turn if we play something like DESCENT or any hover-craft game, where you can sneak in on your enemy on the vertical axis if you know they run ultrawide screen


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to say, but the person can still see just as much as a person with a normal (read: 16:9) screen above and below them. They just have more vision horizontally. This would only be true in a game that doesn't support the actual resolution (I.e. Overwatch in 3440x1440 cuts FoV on top/bottom).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> And what about the 21:9 5120x2160? you got more pixel, so more immersion, if I follow your logic.
> 21:9 IS increasing your FOV, since human FOV is wider than higher, just test for yourself: place your hand at your peripheral vision vertically, then horizontally. And then, tell me what gemoetrical representation is more correct 16:9 or 21:9?


Yes, this is what I was saying. I have a 21:9 monitor that I use for gaming daily







.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to say, but the person can still see just as much as a person with a normal (read: 16:9) screen above and below them. They just have more vision horizontally. This would only be true in a game that doesn't support the actual resolution (I.e. Overwatch in 3440x1440 cuts FoV on top/bottom).
> Yes, this is what I was saying. I have a 21:9 monitor that I use for gaming daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree with you @pez. But for all the guys who are trying to deny that, here is some facts, so they can learn something new:

21:9 is more representative of the human FOV than 16:9. Period.

"Humans have a slightly over 210-degree forward-facing horizontal arc of their visual field. The vertical range of the visual field in humans is around 150 degrees"
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view

Ilustration:


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> I agree with you @pez. But for all the guys who are trying to deny that, here is some facts, so they can learn something new:
> 
> 21:9 is more representative of the human FOV than 16:9. Period.
> 
> "Humans have a slightly over 210-degree forward-facing horizontal arc of their visual field. The vertical range of the visual field in humans is around 150 degrees"
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view
> 
> Ilustration:


210/150=14:10 aspect ratio. So the human field of vision is actually closer to the old 4:3 aspect ratio which is much narrower than 16:9. Sure, a 21:9 monitor takes up more horizontal area of your field of vision but leaves a ton of vertical vision area unused.


----------



## Asmodian

That means if we want to match the human field of view 12.6:9 or 4.2:3 would be optimal, to put it in perspective with current aspect ratios.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

In the end displays should be tailored to the application.
In real life racing drivers often put tape over their visors and race with a very small vertical FOV (to block out bright lights). If it was cheap enough I would buy the 32:9 Samsung CHG90 in a heartbeat. I already play racing games with a similar resolution cropped onto my 4K screen (I just can't run the panel at 120hz).

For flight sims I would also love to see a 5Kx4K monitor (oddly enough the industry standard numbers fudge "5Kx4K" to the 4:3 ratio of 5120x3840).


----------



## alcal

ITT: People comparing 65" TVs to monitors which actually fit on a desk.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 210/150=14:10 aspect ratio. So the human field of vision is actually closer to the old 4:3 aspect ratio which is *much narrower than 16:9*. Sure, a 21:9 monitor takes up more horizontal area of your field of vision but leaves a ton of vertical vision area unused.


Huh?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Nothing really "new" in this but Paul did take a look at this monitor at the beginning of the video.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Huh?


?

21:9=2.33
16:9=1.77
4:3=1.33


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing really "new" in this but Paul did take a look at this monitor at the beginning of the video.


dang, i just seen this in my feed and came here to post it...beat me to it!


----------



## blai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 210/150=14:10 aspect ratio. So the human field of vision is actually closer to the old 4:3 aspect ratio which is much narrower than 16:9. Sure, a 21:9 monitor takes up more horizontal area of your field of vision but leaves a ton of vertical vision area unused.


Don't you have to use trig to go from 210 and 150 degrees to lengths? Assuming I sit 20 inches from the monitor screen, I math out a viewing width of ~80 inches and a viewing height of ~8.5 inches, almost 10:1 ratio, but correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blai*
> 
> Don't you have to use trig to go from 210 and 150 degrees to lengths? Assuming I sit 20 inches from the monitor screen, I math out a viewing width of ~80 inches and a viewing height of ~8.5 inches, almost 10:1 ratio, but correct me if I'm wrong here.


If you want to completely fill your vision? Yes you'd need trig and no your math is not correct. Going by those degrees of vision you'd need ~150" height and the screen to wrap around your head width wise so it depends how aggressive the curve is.

Cutting out the far periphery (where you only see monocularly) and using more conservative upper/lower bounds you get ~120 degrees both ways with 60 left and right, 50 up, and 70 down. We generally want to set up looking at the center of the screen though so you'll likely want to ditch those bottom 20 and end up with 120 by 100 degrees. Then you're looking at something like 70" x 48" (lets call it 17:12). It'd be a pretty immersive screen but nigh unusable. The reality is a lot of our field of vision is crap and you don't want anything important there.


----------



## blai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> If you want to completely fill your vision? Yes you'd need trig and no your math is not correct. Going by those degrees of vision you'd need ~150" height and the screen to wrap around your head width wise so it depends how aggressive the curve is.
> 
> Cutting out the far periphery (where you only see monocularly) and using more conservative upper/lower bounds you get ~120 degrees both ways with 60 left and right, 50 up, and 70 down. We generally want to set up looking at the center of the screen though so you'll likely want to ditch those bottom 20 and end up with 120 by 100 degrees. Then you're looking at something like 70" x 48" (lets call it 17:12). It'd be a pretty immersive screen but nigh unusable. The reality is a lot of our field of vision is crap and you don't want anything important there.


Got it, makes sense. Also just double checked my math and I was was waaay off, forgot to convert degrees to rads among other basic mistakes lmao


----------



## d3viliz3d

Really looking forward to this. Might build a new rig soon, would you suggest me a decent monitor - without breaking the bank - while I wait for this to come out?


----------



## rvectors

Not withstanding early adopter issues, can we presume that if they've managed to squeeze the VA to 200Hz, if there is color bleed, it'll be less than say on a VA @ 100Hz?

People debate the worth or subjective nature of going from 144Hz to 165Hz, now 200Hz and beyond. I look at it differently - Take a car that can go 200mph, to one that can only reach 100mph. If you crash in the former, even at higher speed, you are more likely to survive as they have over-engineered the model. OK an off kilter analogy and the PC makers never knowingly over engineer anything but I hope the march to higher refresh rates, have other added bonuses...namely, that they are forced to up their game in build quality... did I hear someone say "and pigs will fly"

I'm expecting a release sooner rather than later (H1, not H2). The monitors were at CES 2018, we are still to assume that panel production has started, but a loose lips sink ships policy is in effect... which leads me to believe that they have a fancy release scheduled soon. Sensible if you are trying to protect against someone (Acer), stealing the march, if your plans are known beforehand.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Not withstanding early adopter issues, can we presume that if they've managed to squeeze the VA to 200Hz, if there is color bleed, it'll be less than say on a VA @ 100Hz?
> 
> People debate the worth or subjective nature of going from 144Hz to 165Hz, now 200Hz and beyond. I look at it differently - Take a car that can go 200mph, to one that can only reach 100mph. If you crash in the former, even at higher speed, you are more likely to survive as they have over-engineered the model. OK an off kilter analogy and the PC makers never knowingly over engineer anything but I hope the march to higher refresh rates, have other added bonuses...namely, that they are forced to up their game in build quality... did I hear someone say "and pigs will fly"
> 
> I'm expecting a release sooner rather than later (H1, not H2). The monitors were at CES 2018, we are still to assume that panel production has started, but a loose lips sink ships policy is in effect... which leads me to believe that they have a fancy release scheduled soon. Sensible if you are trying to protect against someone (Acer), stealing the march, if your plans are known beforehand.


A better analogy for this panel would be: you have a sports car that has an engine that can take it to 200 MPH, but it only has tires rated for 120 MPH that will blow if you go faster than that.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A better analogy for this panel would be: you have a sports car that has an engine that can take it to 200 MPH, but it only has tires rated for 120 MPH that will blow if you go faster than that.


Rofl, yes that maybe more apt!


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A better analogy for this panel would be: you have a sports car that has an engine that can take it to 200 MPH, but it only has tires rated for 120 MPH that will blow if you go faster than that.


Sounds like my friend's old IROC-Z in Cali...he bought tires that were speed rated to 136 but almost blew one doing 145 on high way...the cords were showing after just a few miles of toying with people on the 125. Ouch.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Sounds like my friend's old IROC-Z in Cali...he bought tires that were speed rated to 136 but almost blew one doing 145 on high way...the cords were showing after just a few miles of toying with people on the 125. Ouch.


Ya that could have ended badly!


----------



## stephenn82

Is there still no accurate relase date for these panels? Not that I have the 1400 bucks laying around to get one..nor the 1080 Ti's or Titan Xp's to push them to their limits..

One day, I hope this technology filters down to the "run of the mill" mid range IPS/VA panels...so us peons who get paid peanuts from the Govt can enjoy these features...I say, 3 years after these actually hit market lol.


----------



## Eluryh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> This is wrong and miss-leading. You do not get more FOV just finer detail. In FPS games I have almost never felt I was getting killed consistently because someone was just above or below my FOV but many times because they were just left or right of my FOV. And yes you can "zoom out" in some games but that just means everything is smaller. My next monitor for gaming will defiantly be 21:9 or 32:9 for this reason


Exactly. Quick example of how FIFA 18 and Forza 7 are in 21:9 and 16:9.


----------



## stephenn82

Coulndt you tweak your FOV settings to match from a 16:9 perspective? I know, the game has to support it...but if it will do 21:9, a 16:9 tricked into it should work, right? I do love the wide FOV that you get by default from that 21:9 though.


----------



## xSociety

Anybody think this will be over $2k? That's what I have set aside for this monitor.


----------



## stephenn82

I am thinking 1400-1500 or somewhere in there...if they ever come out.


----------



## Craftyman

Geez... I'm dying for this monitor. Any word on release date? Also any good suggestions to replace my aging ASUS PG278Q with something interrim?


----------



## alcal

Eluryh said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> This is wrong and miss-leading. You do not get more FOV just finer detail. In FPS games I have almost never felt I was getting killed consistently because someone was just above or below my FOV but many times because they were just left or right of my FOV. And yes you can "zoom out" in some games but that just means everything is smaller. My next monitor for gaming will defiantly be 21:9 or 32:9 for this reason
> 
> 
> Exactly. Quick example of how FIFA 18 and Forza 7 are in 21:9 and 16:9.



Most competitive games set a static field-of-view regardless of aspect ratio so that you can't get an advantage with nicer hardware. Games like FIFA and Forza might not care but many will. With that said, I am fully onboard with the ultrawide hype train and won't be able to return to "tall" aspect ratio gaming anymore.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Overwatch is literally the only game I have seen that cares.


----------



## pez

Fortnite BR was like this for a while, but the devs actually pulled their heads out of their bums and decided to support it. Most devs that don't immediately support 21:9 usually support some form of fixing the aspect ratio so that you can use black bars on the side...however, the ones that don't....those are the true annoyances.


----------



## xrodney

Kokin said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> I picked up one on black friday and returned it for the lower left glow - which was distracting in dark scenes - bad panel lottery luck, and I decided I would curse myself if I didn't keep playing the waiting game. I don't know how wise that was because you're enjoying a sweet ultrawide while I refresh CES threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always going to be the waiting game haha. My monitor history has been strange, but I couldn't wait any longer and the Alienware fulfilled all my wants.
> 
> 2013-2016: Qnix QX2710 2560x1440 120Hz PLS panel
> 2016-2017: LG 34UC88 3440x1440 75Hz IPS panel with Freesync
> Late Aug 2017: Bought 1080Ti, LG monitor locked at 60Hz without Freesync, so went back to Qnix
> 
> After a few months of not using an Ultrawide, I was feeling antsy to get a G-Sync Ultrawide with high refresh rate and wasn't willing to drop a grand on old monitors like the X34 or PG348Q. I'll probably feel a little jealous once these new gen of Ultrawides release, but will hold out on upgrading until we get decent OLED monitors in the market as I try to keep my upgrade cycle to 3+ years if possible.


I would hold on for OLED, it might be ok for TVs, but still have aging issues and according to tests have very bad permanent burn in issues in very short time. Even burn in protection like shift screen or Clear Panel Noise did not help there.
Maybe Samsung Microled fares better, but is still few years away.


----------



## CallsignVega

xrodney said:


> I would hold on for OLED, it might be ok for TVs, but still have aging issues and according to tests have very bad permanent burn in issues in very short time. Even burn in protection like shift screen or Clear Panel Noise did not help there.
> Maybe Samsung Microled fares better, but is still few years away.


Uhh what? What is your home phone number, 1-800-Samsung?


----------



## frunction

Will this come out in our lifetimes?


----------



## toncij

frunction said:


> Will this come out in our lifetimes?


No.


----------



## Burke888

Any idea if a single Titan Xp 2017 edition could push Battlefield 1 to 200Hz, ultra settings at native resolution?


----------



## boredgunner

Burke888 said:


> Any idea if a single Titan Xp 2017 edition could push Battlefield 1 to 200Hz, ultra settings at native resolution?


200 FPS? Probably not, but it can definitely do 120 FPS which is probably the highest that ULMB will operate at (120 Hz). 120 Hz ULMB @ 120 FPS is far better than 200 Hz @ 200 FPS without blur reduction.


----------



## axiumone

All ultra in BF1 two 1080 Ti in sli struggle to keep 120fps @ 3440x1440.


----------



## moonbogg

My single 1080ti has my pg348 pegged at 100fps almost all the time in BF1. I do mean damn near all the time on every map. How can two 1080ti's not slam 120fps easy? I think I know the answer and it has something to do with why I don't have SLI for the first time since my Geforce 6 6800GT's.


----------



## Dragonsyph

axiumone said:


> All ultra in BF1 two 1080 Ti in sli struggle to keep 120fps @ 3440x1440.


My single 1080 can keep bf1 multiplayer pegged at 100fps on an x34 monitor.


----------



## Juub

axiumone said:


> All ultra in BF1 two 1080 Ti in sli struggle to keep 120fps @ 3440x1440.





Dragonsyph said:


> My single 1080 can keep bf1 multiplayer pegged at 100fps on an x34 monitor.


Maybe his CPU is tapped out.


----------



## axiumone

Juub said:


> Maybe his CPU is tapped out.


That wasn't it. Warranted a closer look. Gsync is wreaking havoc again. Gsync enabled - 95-120fps. Gsync disabled 140-180 fps. 3440 on all ultra. I love when nvidia technologies come together to work so perfectly.

Disregard what I said earlier about one Ti not being enough. It may very well be, just don't expect it to work with gsync. lol


----------



## littledonny

axiumone said:


> That wasn't it. Warranted a closer look. Gsync is wreaking havoc again. Gsync enabled - 95-120fps. Gsync disabled 140-180 fps. 3440 on all ultra. I love when nvidia technologies come together to work so perfectly.
> 
> Disregard what I said earlier about one Ti not being enough. It may very well be, just don't expect it to work with gsync. lol


Just set your frame limit to 120 in RTSS. If you don't drop below it, it will be identical to a Gsync experience.


----------



## DarkIdeals

axiumone said:


> That wasn't it. Warranted a closer look. Gsync is wreaking havoc again. Gsync enabled - 95-120fps. Gsync disabled 140-180 fps. 3440 on all ultra. I love when nvidia technologies come together to work so perfectly.
> 
> Disregard what I said earlier about one Ti not being enough. It may very well be, just don't expect it to work with gsync. lol


Honestly though, if you're looking at 140-180fps then Fast-Sync would probably be a better idea anyway.


----------



## ToTheSun!

DarkIdeals said:


> Honestly though, if you're looking at 140-180fps then Fast-Sync would probably be a better idea anyway.


At that kind of framerates, I agree.


----------



## animeowns

frunction said:


> Will this come out in our lifetimes?


let us pray for the release to be Q1 2018


----------



## Dragonsyph

So even the new LG or Sony OLED tv's have burn in? Was thinking of a 55 OLED but don't want a burnt image. Is it worth 1500 for a 4k 55" Hdr 4k display right now?


----------



## Bloodcore

Dragonsyph said:


> So even the new LG or Sony OLED tv's have burn in? Was thinking of a 55 OLED but don't want a burnt image. Is it worth 1500 for a 4k 55" Hdr 4k display right now?


Regarding burn-in, LG uses WRGB and should probably be fine. Unless you leave your TV on a static image for multiple hours/days instead of letting the monitor go into standby.
If you want to read about some user experiences, I suggest looking over at avforums.com

rtings also have been doing some tests.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/permanent-image-retention-burn-in-lcd-oled
The test uses a 5.5Hour video on loop 24/7 and after 4-5 weeks, only the torture test part is starting to show burn-in.
For monitor use, I'd say that is good enough. If you take certain precautions such as auto-hiding taskbar, lower time until standby/black screensaver. Etc.


----------



## d3viliz3d

Found this for anyone who's wondering when this will come out:

click here to be disappointed


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

d3viliz3d said:


> Found this for anyone who's wondering when this will come out:
> 
> click here to be disappointed


I was already disappointed back in October when this was actually posted.


----------



## Brimlock

Yea, anyone whose been up to date on anything about these panels knew that the 27" 4K's were coming sometime Q1 and the 35" were expected sometime Q2. 

If anything, we're on the edge of our seats waiting for an announcement that there has been another delay since we're about to enter the end of Q1 and the 27" 4k screens haven't even been announced or put up for pre-order.


----------



## CallsignVega

Sweclockers got word that the 27" FALD's have been pushed to summer.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

CallsignVega said:


> Sweclockers got word that the 27" FALD's have been pushed to summer.


Wouldn't it be hilarious if a 27" 120hz OLED came out before the FALDs do?

LOL


----------



## boredgunner

RyuVsJaquio said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if a 27" 120hz OLED came out before the FALDs do?
> 
> LOL


Hilarious and a dream that is too good to come true.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

According to this reddit post, sourced from a Swedish forum we might not see this monitor until Christmas 2018.



> Link in Swedish, but he's talking about "julen 2018" which is Christmas 2018.
> That guy works for Asus ROG department in Sweden.
> Edit: He also mentions they havn't got any pricing information at the moment either


Nothing official, just a forum post from someone who happens to work for ASUS in Sweden but if true, they are farther off than we expected original with the Q2 window.


----------



## strong island 1

RyuVsJaquio said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if a 27" 120hz OLED came out before the FALDs do?
> 
> LOL


hopefully they wont be sample and hold, I was so excited for my oled tv and it kinda sucks for gaming. 120hz would help a lot but still not enough. I also think burn in would be huge issue. fald would be nice if it could keep up with a decent response time. I know you were kidding but just wanted to mention.


----------



## guttheslayer

RadActiveLobstr said:


> According to this reddit post, sourced from a Swedish forum we might not see this monitor until Christmas 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing official, just a forum post from someone who happens to work for ASUS in Sweden but if true, they are farther off than we expected original with the Q2 window.



So who is playing the delaying game here, why always release or tease a GHOST product that is so damn far away from its released date? Is it fun to tease something that is coming out 2 years later?


That is like showcasing a Titan V just 6 months after 980 Ti is out.


----------



## Brimlock

Yea, it's a little odd that they debuted these screens so early. Perhaps they've been running into production problems they didn't expect or there's a problem with the panels they need to fix before they can start mass producing them.


----------



## CallsignVega

IMO they found the FALD bloom problem too be worse than they thought.


----------



## strong island 1

CallsignVega said:


> IMO they found the FALD bloom problem too be worse than they thought.


that sucks, I almost feel like the zones would have a little trouble keeping up with response times also, but I still have a lot to learn. Displays are frustrating right now.

was really excited for asus 279q but it just doesnt pop. Going from glossy samsung to matte is also not helping.


----------



## Asmodian

I need a 120Hz 4K OLED with G-sync. It seems doable very soon, albeit probably quite expensive. Burn-in issues are good enough on LG's current OLED, as long as the UI elements aren't rendered at HDR brightness levels gaming would be fine.

Somehow getting a FALD as a hold over until they come out does seem frustrating.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Those MicroLED panels Samsung showed off at CES this year look as good as OLED and do not suffer from burn in but they are stupidly expensive to made (more than OLED) and are probably years away from being anything close to mainstream but it does give hope for the future.


----------



## ryan92084

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Those MicroLED panels Samsung showed off at CES this year look as good as OLED and do not suffer from burn in but they are stupidly expensive to made (more than OLED) and are probably years away from being anything close to mainstream but it does give hope for the future.


I'm not convinced they'll be able to get the individual LEDs small enough for monitor use in any sort of reasonable timeframe. We'll likely to see better OLED, OLED quantum dot hybrids, or true emissive quantum dots first.


----------



## Burke888

Does anyone have an opinion on if I should hold out for this model or just go ahead and get the Alienware Ultrawide?
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/alie...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories

Thanks!


----------



## guttheslayer

Asmodian said:


> I need a 120Hz 4K OLED with G-sync. It seems doable very soon, albeit probably quite expensive. Burn-in issues are good enough on LG's current OLED, as long as the UI elements aren't rendered at HDR brightness levels gaming would be fine.
> 
> Somehow getting a FALD as a hold over until they come out does seem frustrating.



This holy 3 trifecta display (OLED, 4K120Hz, G-sync), I been waiting since Nvidia came out their first G-sync technology. Just how long more, its always seem to be "very soon"


I hope 5 years later we are still not in this "very soon" phase.


----------



## boredgunner

guttheslayer said:


> This holy 3 trifecta display (OLED, 4K120Hz, G-sync), I been waiting since Nvidia came out their first G-sync technology. Just how long more, its always seem to be "very soon"
> 
> 
> I hope 5 years later we are still not in this "very soon" phase.


I'm guessing 3 years away, longer for microLED.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ryan92084 said:


> I'm not convinced they'll be able to get the individual LEDs small enough for monitor use in any sort of reasonable timeframe. We'll likely to see better OLED, OLED quantum dot hybrids, or true emissive quantum dots first.


Yeah. By the time they get down to resalable DPI high end TV will be at 8K. They uses 80" panels at 1080p. They need to make LEDs 16 times smaller and at that point who know what their properties will be like.


----------



## CallsignVega

mLED at say 32" 4K for a monitor? IMO a decade away, if ever. Same problem that plasma had. Some technologies scaling down to really small pixels for plasma cells or individual LED's is very hard. 4K killed plasma. 

OLED will still be king for quite a while. OLED has completely run away in the "premium TV" segment. 

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...en-cheaper-lcd-oled-tv-market-growing-rapidly

We've got a 22" 4K OLED monitor this summer and I expect a few more in 2019.


----------



## Kokin

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Those MicroLED panels Samsung showed off at CES this year look as good as OLED and do not suffer from burn in but they are stupidly expensive to made (more than OLED) and are probably years away from being anything close to mainstream but it does give hope for the future.


Just another thing to wait for and not see in the PC monitor market.  



Burke888 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on if I should hold out for this model or just go ahead and get the Alienware Ultrawide?
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/alie...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories
> 
> Thanks!


If you can hold out, might as well. I couldn't wait another 6months+ and bought my Alienware UW from the Black Friday sale. First one that I received had some bad IPS glow and stopped going past 120Hz right after 2 weeks, but the replacement has been great for a few months now. I had to downclock to 115Hz for a month or so since it started flickering, but for some reason can do 120Hz again without issue. Dell/Alienware customer support is really good though and they will send a replacement in advance before you have to send back the defective unit, so you're not losing any time using the monitor.

One thing to note is that the PG35VQ/X35 will use a VA panel and may still have the pitfalls of current VA technology. It may still have washed out colors compared to an IPS panel and ghosting issues with dark/gray tones. I definitely noticed the washed out colors when I recently got a new work laptop with an SVA panel, it was very surprising to see the Google Chrome icon go from a tomato-red to a pale/pastel-red.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Can you even do 4k HDR 120hrz over a single HDMI or dp cable?

And is 20ms going to.cause input lag when gaming?


----------



## ryan92084

Dragonsyph said:


> Can you even do 4k HDR 120hrz over a single HDMI or dp cable?
> 
> And is 20ms going to.cause input lag when gaming?


Though a single cable? HDMI 2.1 and DP 1.4. Neither of which are fully a thing yet.


----------



## skypine27

Burke888 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on if I should hold out for this model or just go ahead and get the Alienware Ultrawide?
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/alie...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't wait, I'd get the Dell (I have one, love it and no problems on first try. Upgraded from the 3440 x 1440 Acer X34). This Asus wont be out until next year and you'll miss out on whatever 2018 games youre looking forward to.

Far Cry 5 at 3440 x 1440 @120FPS (well, that and the new single player Mechwarrior are the only 2018 titles I'm looking forward to)

Keep your original box for the Dell and and sell it on EBAY once the Asus comes out. You'd be surprised how much can sell used stuff for on EBAY as long as you keep it in really good condition and having the original box helps.


----------



## hokeyplyr48

skypine27 said:


> I wouldn't wait, I'd get the Dell (I have one, love it and no problems on first try. Upgraded from the 3440 x 1440 Acer X34). This Asus wont be out until next year and you'll miss out on whatever 2018 games youre looking forward to.
> 
> Far Cry 5 at 3440 x 1440 @120FPS (well, that and the new single player Mechwarrior are the only 2018 titles I'm looking forward to)
> 
> Keep your original box for the Dell and and sell it on EBAY once the Asus comes out. You'd be surprised how much can sell used stuff for on EBAY as long as you keep it in really good condition and having the original box helps.


Yea but the AW is IPS whereas this will be VA. Like the poster above, I’m curious as to whether this will be better. Yea it runs faster, but I think that might end up being negated. Only time will tell. 

I’m in the same boat and was holding out for this but will probably end up going for the AW.


----------



## Oliver2KX

Hi everyone, I dont know if it has already been post but I found this over twitter ROG Russia:

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968352881928794113

Using translate, they say Q3 2018 for the Asus PG35VQ.

Here the translation : ROG PG35VQ - the most anticipated novelty from the Republic of Gamers in the line of gaming monitors! The appearance in the market in Russia of our "handsome" with a 200 Hz display with the technology of "quantum dots", we expect in the third quarter of 2018

Coming from the rog team I think it can be more (solid) news for the release time frame of this monitor!


----------



## idahosurge

Burke888 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on if I should hold out for this model or just go ahead and get the Alienware Ultrawide?
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/alie...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories
> 
> Thanks!


Rather than wait for this I got the AW3418DW back in December and I am so glad that I did. Mine has been running for 2.5 months with zero issues.


----------



## strong island 1

damn, im on my last day of return for the pg279q and cant decide if I should switch for the dell/alienware aw.


----------



## Burke888

skypine27 said:


> I wouldn't wait, I'd get the Dell (I have one, love it and no problems on first try. Upgraded from the 3440 x 1440 Acer X34). This Asus wont be out until next year and you'll miss out on whatever 2018 games youre looking forward to.
> 
> Far Cry 5 at 3440 x 1440 @120FPS (well, that and the new single player Mechwarrior are the only 2018 titles I'm looking forward to)
> 
> Keep your original box for the Dell and and sell it on EBAY once the Asus comes out. You'd be surprised how much can sell used stuff for on EBAY as long as you keep it in really good condition and having the original box helps.


Wouldn't the shipping for the Alienware be nearly $100? I imagine that would really cut into profits.


----------



## Jbravo33

I also picked up the dell aw34 from my local microcenter 2-3 weeks ago for $899. Regret not getting it earlier. Waiting for this or 4k @144 has been a huge waste of time. I’ve had about 8 different monitors. The Dell hands down is the best. Currently paired with a V and 8700k @5.2. Im good for a while. Probably until 4k @ 144 32” also have dell s27 hooked up to stream rig. and I’m def not going back to 27” after this.


----------



## kot0005

Oliver2KX said:


> Hi everyone, I dont know if it has already been post but I found this over twitter ROG Russia:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968352881928794113
> 
> Using translate, they say Q3 2018 for the Asus PG35VQ.
> 
> Here the translation : ROG PG35VQ - the most anticipated novelty from the Republic of Gamers in the line of gaming monitors! The appearance in the market in Russia of our "handsome" with a 200 Hz display with the technology of "quantum dots", we expect in the third quarter of 2018
> 
> Coming from the rog team I think it can be more (solid) news for the release time frame of this monitor!


 God these delays...


----------



## kot0005

Oliver2KX said:


> Hi everyone, I dont know if it has already been post but I found this over twitter ROG Russia:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968352881928794113
> 
> Using translate, they say Q3 2018 for the Asus PG35VQ.
> 
> Here the translation : ROG PG35VQ - the most anticipated novelty from the Republic of Gamers in the line of gaming monitors! The appearance in the market in Russia of our "handsome" with a 200 Hz display with the technology of "quantum dots", we expect in the third quarter of 2018
> 
> Coming from the rog team I think it can be more (solid) news for the release time frame of this monitor!


 God these delays...

CalisignVega's Next year release Joke is going to be real at this rate.


----------



## Burke888

Jbravo33 said:


> I also picked up the dell aw34 from my local microcenter 2-3 weeks ago for $899. Regret not getting it earlier. Waiting for this or 4k @144 has been a huge waste of time. I’ve had about 8 different monitors. The Dell hands down is the best. Currently paired with a V and 8700k @5.2. Im good for a while. Probably until 4k @ 144 32” also have dell s27 hooked up to stream rig. and I’m def not going back to 27” after this.


I just picked up the Alienware 34inch today. 
This is my first ultrawide and I am extremely impressed so far. Games such as Doom, BF1, Seige and PUBG give an oustanding field of view.
I wish I would have jumped on the bandwagon sooner. 

I am using it flanked by an ASUS 27" PG278Q and a PG2789Q. This is such a massive setup that I had to move the tower down to the floor.


----------



## CallsignVega

kot0005 said:


> God these delays...
> 
> CalisignVega's Next year release Joke is going to be real at this rate.


haha I've given up on all of these FALD delayed indefinitely displays. Pre-ordered a 2018 LG OLED.


----------



## Jbravo33

Burke888 said:


> I just picked up the Alienware 34inch today.
> This is my first ultrawide and I am extremely impressed so far. Games such as Doom, BF1, Seige and PUBG give an oustanding field of view.
> I wish I would have jumped on the bandwagon sooner.
> 
> I am using it flanked by an ASUS 27" PG278Q and a PG2789Q. This is such a massive setup that I had to move the tower down to the floor.


really is a great monitor and PUBG which i spend most of my time looks fantastic. i had every intention on getting a 27" 4k @144 and the 34x14 @200. i think with this i can wait for the 4k to be 32" to replace my 2 27" monitors. (dell S2716dg, Acer S277HK) I also had to rearrange my setup for this. had the 2 27" side by side but this needs its own space.
https://twitter.com/PCBetter_/status/967204114328424449


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I'm willing to bet the G2G transitions will suck on this VA panel and it will have ghosting. They really have to fix the VA panels blurring/ghosting trailing issues otherwise 200hz or not it will be bad.


----------



## wirefox

I just picked up this badboy the Acer Predator X34 Pbmiphzx Black 34" 4ms (GTG) 60Hz/120Hz
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824011185

It's a thing of beauty. upgraded from the Predator XB271HU 27" 165hz 

love it


----------



## skypine27

hokeyplyr48 said:


> Yea but the AW is IPS whereas this will be VA. Like the poster above, I’m curious as to whether this will be better. Yea it runs faster, but I think that might end up being negated. Only time will tell.
> 
> I’m in the same boat and was holding out for this but will probably end up going for the AW.


I dont know on the IPS vs VA aspect. I think 120 hz on the dell looks really nice (again, gaming only, Im not using this thing for content creation and thats not what its for to begin with). If the Asus shows up at 200hz one of these years, I'll likely jump on it and sell the Dell, but only for the extra 80 FPS.



Burke888 said:


> Wouldn't the shipping for the Alienware be nearly $100? I imagine that would really cut into profits.


Probably, but none of it is supposed to be profit for you in the first place. Ex, You buy the AW now for 1200 USD and use it till the 200hz Asus comes out, then sell the AW on Ebay. Maybe you get 800 USD for it, and you pay 100 for shipping to the buyer, so you net 700. That means you used it for 500 bucks for however many months until the new Asus comes out.

You shouldn't be try to make money to begin with off used electronics.


----------



## CallsignVega

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/stat...io/iframe/twitter.min.html#968799839143317504

Q4 now lol


----------



## Barefooter

CallsignVega said:


> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/stat...io/iframe/twitter.min.html#968799839143317504
> 
> Q4 now lol


Yeah so maybe some time in 2019 hopefully


----------



## Kokin

CallsignVega said:


> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/stat...io/iframe/twitter.min.html#968799839143317504
> 
> Q4 now lol


Wow that's rough. Might as well go with the Alienware at this point if you have a 1080/1080Ti/Titan Xp to support it.


----------



## keikei

This is what I'm looking @ http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34WK95U-W-ultrawide-monitor


----------



## animeowns

keikei said:


> This is what I'm looking @ http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34WK95U-W-ultrawide-monitor


won't be worth it for gaming the response time will be what kills it its what killed the dell 5k and hp 5k but if you are in the US you can pre order that monitor now from B&H Photo

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1382968-REG/lg_34wk95u_34_nano_ips.html


----------



## pez

wirefox said:


> I just picked up this badboy the Acer Predator X34 Pbmiphzx Black 34" 4ms (GTG) 60Hz/120Hz
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824011185
> 
> It's a thing of beauty. upgraded from the Predator XB271HU 27" 165hz
> 
> love it


Just do yourself a favor and run Overwatch in a 16:9 resolution. You're losing vertical FoV by running it at a true 21:9 res.


----------



## JackCY

Do yourself a favor, don't play Overwatch is a better solution 

Acer Predator X34... yeah the glow must be "spectacular" since it has no ATW polarization filter. For VA the B2G transition is to watch out for and they may never make it fast enough for gaming though even just browsing dark themed webpages and applications is terrible on many VA panels.


----------



## Dragonsyph

If had x34 for.awhile and it was a great monitor for gaming. But now I want that OLED picture. Wondering what the ms is on the LG 2018 OLED screens are.


----------



## keikei

animeowns said:


> won't be worth it for gaming the response time will be what kills it its what killed the dell 5k and hp 5k but if you are in the US you can pre order that monitor now from B&H Photo
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1382968-REG/lg_34wk95u_34_nano_ips.html


Oddly, no full specs yet. I'm not sure if the 'nano' means anything or affects response time, but i dont need super fast timings.


----------



## alucardis666

So... is this thing ever coming out?! Nvidia's BFGD seems like a better deal imo.


----------



## Kokin

alucardis666 said:


> So... is this thing ever coming out?! Nvidia's BFGD seems like a better deal imo.


Got delayed yet again to Q4, so maybe we'll see it end of Q4 or 2019.


----------



## idahosurge

So glad I just got a AW3418DW last December rather than wait for this.


----------



## mmms

What about upcoming Mini LED gaming monitor ?

https://news.cnyes.com/news/id/4057915


----------



## ryan92084

mmms said:


> What about upcoming Mini LED gaming monitor ?
> 
> https://news.cnyes.com/news/id/4057915


Just sounds like a more advanced LED backlight named in a way to confuse customers. https://www.ledinside.com/news/2017/10/mini_led_tv_backlight_and_display_to_be_rolled_out_soon


----------



## animeowns

idahosurge said:


> So glad I just got a AW3418DW last December rather than wait for this.


should I get the AW3418DW or the Acer X34P Predator they both overclock to 120hz the acer has the revised panel.


----------



## mmms

https://www.ledinside.com/news/2018...splays_for_gaming_and_vr_applications_in_2h18


----------



## JackCY

Isn't miniLED just FALD? Seems that way to me. A backlight made of mini LEDs. They describe it just like any other FALD. While FALD is confusing itself as well, full-array local dimming. Local dimming being the only important part, what the hell do they mean by full array are there any partial arrays etc. Or stop this confusion altogether and use "edge vs direct backlight", done.

Classic mini LED has been used for advertisement boards for ages.


----------



## Asmodian

JackCY said:


> While FALD is confusing itself as well, full-array local dimming. Local dimming being the only important part, what the hell do they mean by full array are there any partial arrays etc. Or stop this confusion altogether and use "edge vs direct backlight", done.


There have been edge lit models that claimed "local dimming" so you need to say full array. Bad marketing has overcomplicated TVs.


----------



## Kokin

animeowns said:


> should I get the AW3418DW or the Acer X34P Predator they both overclock to 120hz the acer has the revised panel.


I would look into if the X34P can sustain 120Hz for extended periods of time without issues like flickering. 

My 1st AW3418DW could only OC to 120Hz for a week before it started flickering with any OC applied and had to back down to the native 100Hz refresh rate. Got a replacement due to really bad IPS glow and the 2nd monitor was able to do 120Hz for a month before I had to back down to 115Hz due to flickering. About 1.5 months later, I tried going to 120Hz and it has been working perfectly since then. It seems common for people to have instability issues for 120Hz after a period of time, but there have been others who haven't had an issue at all. That said, Dell/Alienware custom support is amazing and will send you a new replacement very quickly before you have to send in the defective unit. Another thing to note is that the Alienware doesn't have speakers, only an audio in and out port as a pass-through. Overall, I've been pretty happy and would recommend the AW3418DW.

Specs-wise the two monitors are similar, so I would compare prices and aesthetics. The Alienware definitely looks better with the smaller bezels and the super solid stand, but that's subjective.


----------



## CallsignVega

JackCY said:


> Isn't miniLED just FALD?


Yes, they will use a million marketing terms to bain-aid crappy old LCD.


----------



## ToTheSun!

CallsignVega said:


> Yes, they will use a million marketing terms to bain-aid crappy old LCD.


It's hard enough to get OLED panels, in tandem with the technology around them, to satisfactory levels of input lag for VR; I can't begin to imagine how local dimming LCD tech is going to compare to, let alone best, the former. At first glance, it sounds like a really bad investment.


----------



## mmms

If we can use Micro LED as a solution why we use Mini LED now in 2018 ?


----------



## ryan92084

mmms said:


> If we can use Micro LED as a solution why we use Mini LED now in 2018 ?


? As has been said they are very different things. Mini LED is just backlighting advancement for LCD while Micro LED is a completely separate screen tech that currently can't be made small enough for monitor or even reasonable sized TV usage.

On the OLED side of things looks like there might be a new 31" panel on the way https://www.oled-info.com/johua-printing-developed-ink-jet-printed-31-4k-oled-panel


----------



## INamedMyselfN

Anything new on this monitor so far? Websites, updates, anything but this radio silence?


----------



## mmms

https://www.ledinside.com/news/2018/3/optovate_announces_disruptive_micro_led_technology

http://optovate.com/

So maybe we'll see Micro LEDs for monitors one day.


----------



## Brimlock

AOC appears to be putting out a 35'' VA panel with 1800R curve, 3440x1440 resolution and 120hz refresh rate. Its not the same as 200hz, but this might give us an idea of how well a VA panel can perform at higher refresh rates.

AOC AG352UCG6 Black Edition with 1440p and 120Hz Refresh Rate about 1/3 down the page.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/39.htm#aoc_ag352ucg6


----------



## amlett

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ul...sync-and-hdr-should-arrive-by-next-month.html


----------



## Brimlock

I would totally grab that if it wasn't 27''.


----------



## Kokin

Brimlock said:


> AOC appears to be putting out a 35'' VA panel with 1800R curve, 3440x1440 resolution and 120hz refresh rate. Its not the same as 200hz, but this might give us an idea of how well a VA panel can perform at higher refresh rates.
> 
> AOC AG352UCG6 Black Edition with 1440p and 120Hz Refresh Rate about 1/3 down the page.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/39.htm#aoc_ag352ucg6


Looks similar to the Acer Predator Z35P, which is a 35" VA panel with identical specs. It's running on DP 1.2/HDMI 1.4, so it's most likely the same old G-Sync module found on just about every G-Sync capable Ultrawide currently out. 3440x1440 120Hz is already pushing the bandwidth limits of DP 1.2 and some experience scan lines at 120Hz, requiring them to drop down to 115Hz or lower. 

I'm hoping a new slew of native 120-144Hz Ultrawides come out with the upcoming G-Sync module as that would have to use DP 1.4 and/or HDMI 2.1 to be able to drive 4K/144Hz or 3440x1440/200Hz.


----------



## besthijacker

Slightly offtopic but pre orders for 27" version will start soon in Europe!!!

https://geizhals.eu/asus-rog-swift-pg27uq-90lm03a0-b01370-a1571346.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Fanu

besthijacker said:


> Slightly offtopic but pre orders for 27" version will start soon in Europe!!!
> 
> https://geizhals.eu/asus-rog-swift-pg27uq-90lm03a0-b01370-a1571346.html
> 
> Enjoy.


> from € 2442.20

might as well not sell it


----------



## Avant Garde

€ 2442.20???? This is ridiculous LOL


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

That's just north of $3,000 Freedom Dollars which is insane.


----------



## The Robot

Can't wait for butthurt early adopters


----------



## Tonza

No way that price is final, absolutely insane price for such tiny monitor.


----------



## jologskyblues

*[Asus] PG35VQ - 35&quot; Swift G-Sync, 3440x1440, HDR, 200HZ Display*

Product planners and marketers from those companies must have been keeping tabs on these forums. The $2K+ figure was being thrown a lot by speculators so they must have decided “what the heck if folks are willing to pay that much, let’s shoot for $3K.” Lol. I for one was hoping this would be around 1.5k to 1.7k tops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvectors

If they have the same standard of QA as all the others, I'd not want to be in the returns department of an internet outlet. Most don't have a buy back from the manufacturer, and across many regions it's illegal to sell them as new. 

The crowd buying these are far less likely to put up with the panel lottery, than companies, or those purely for office based use. 


I still think it's more like 1.5-2k, as the price range for the particular market segment, just don't match up... If I were buying stock, not sure I'd sign off on these consumer units, at that price point, with their QA history.


----------



## Kokin

Include being the first of a new generation, so there will likely be a lot of QC issues.

List price may not mean much, the AW3418DW released at $1500 and was put on sale at $999 2 months after and it's considered to be one of the best Ultrawides.


----------



## animeowns

just a year ago the dell 8k display was priced at $5000 and now can be had for $3699 from newegg but it still isn't worth it at that price point unless you have 2 gv100 video cards to play with 32gb of vram would be ideal for modern games at 8k without lowering the details the next wave of gpu's should do fine at 4k 144hz if we really get 16gb of vram


----------



## Badexample

Any actual release dates on this awesome panel?


----------



## animeowns

Badexample said:


> Any actual release dates on this awesome panel?


its rumored to be set to release in Q4 2018 but we know for sure the 4k 144hz 16:9 panels will be out before the 21:9 variants.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well the X27 is officially $1999 so my guess is that puts the ultrawides at probably $2300 minimum? $2500 is more likely.


----------



## Aldur

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Well the X27 is officially $1999 so my guess is that puts the ultrawides at probably $2300 minimum? $2500 is more likely.


This monitor is 4k, won't the ultra wide monitors be at a 3440x1440 resolution? I really hope the lower resolution means they'll cost less than this beast.


----------



## Juub

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Well the X27 is officially $1999 so my guess is that puts the ultrawides at probably $2300 minimum? $2500 is more likely.


Lol. Gotta love the prices. Poor quality control and price gouging. I despise the monitor market.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Until these high refresh rate 1440p monitors ever come down in price to something remotely reasonable I can't really care much about them. I personally don't have any issues with my 1440p/60Hz monitors (and yes I know 120Hz+ looks and feels much better having owned a 120Hz monitor before) so whenever I see a monitor like this that typically costs north of $1k I just can't get excited about it. We have the technology nowadays that should allow a monitor like this to cost just a few hundred dollars but these things still cost just as much as they ever have. So sick of the ludicrous prices we seem to be forever stuck with...


----------



## white owl

That's why I went with the Nixus EDG for $380. Can't imagine paying +$1000 for a panel with glow or major bleeding, I doubt they are all like that but many people that paid the premium are let down by something or another.

The contrast isn't the best but I don't have any of the other major issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Aldur said:


> This monitor is 4k, won't the ultra wide monitors be at a 3440x1440 resolution? I really hope the lower resolution means they'll cost less than this beast.


Correct. The 3440 x 1440 200 Hz versions will cost less.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Aldur said:


> This monitor is 4k, won't the ultra wide monitors be at a 3440x1440 resolution? I really hope the lower resolution means they'll cost less than this beast.





boredgunner said:


> Correct. The 3440 x 1440 200 Hz versions will cost less.


Considering current 4k Gsync monitors cost LESS than the current Gsync Ultrawide monitors I'd dispute that.

I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## boredgunner

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Considering current 4k Gsync monitors cost LESS than the current Gsync Ultrawide monitors I'd dispute that.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong though.


You mean 4k 60 Hz G-SYNC monitors cost less than 3440 x 1440 100-120 Hz G-SYNC monitors? Yeah, they do since they're only 60 Hz. Rumored prices for the ultrawides are lower than that of the 4k ones. We'll see soon enough.

I just saw that TFTCentral reported that AU Optronics will be making 43" 4k 144 Hz VA panels. Somewhat interesting.


----------



## moonbogg

If the ultra wides cost like $1,500, then that could be an interesting thing to consider. Still a lot though IMO. Spent $1,300 on this PG348 and that was pretty ambitious and exciting for me to spend that much on a monitor. Not sure I can part with even more. Maybe later or something.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

boredgunner said:


> You mean 4k 60 Hz G-SYNC monitors cost less than 3440 x 1440 100-120 Hz G-SYNC monitors? Yeah, they do since they're only 60 Hz. Rumored prices for the ultrawides are lower than that of the 4k ones. We'll see soon enough.
> 
> I just saw that TFTCentral reported that AU Optronics will be making 43" 4k 144 Hz VA panels. Somewhat interesting.


 A valid point I failed to consider.


I still think they'll try to price them high just because they can and they know they'll sell. With all the production problems/delays they've had with these panels, they might be going for less quantity selling at a very high price to make up the difference. Once they sort out the issues that have caused the production problems and they can mass produce them then prices might drop.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If I were still rolling with cash like I was a few years ago I wouldn't think twice about investing a few thousand in a couple of high-refresh 1440p or 4k monitors but with my current finances I can't see any tangible benefit to any of these monitors over my current 1440p monitors to warrant even thinking about spending that sort of money (other than if these monitors were to suddenly die or something). Hihg refresh monitors are really nice to look at for sure, but refresh rate is well down the priority list for me behind resolution, screen size, panel tech, and of course price. I want at least IPS or VA panel, 1440p+ resolution, and nothing less than 27" (and if I were to upgrade I'd want much a much larger display than that even). For me, a 40"+ 4k monitor with an IPS or VA panel would be suitable for me, even at 60Hz, provided I could get it for under $500 or so...


----------



## kot0005

boredgunner said:


> Correct. The 3440 x 1440 200 Hz versions will cost less.


I dpubt it. Ultrawide has premium price. It also used 512 Zone FALD so even more complex to get the firmware right..

These will prob be around $2500-3500US.

when the the first ultrawides @60Hz with 100Hz oc were out they costed more than the 27inch monitors with native 144Hz and 165Hz OC.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> If I were still rolling with cash like I was a few years ago I wouldn't think twice about investing a few thousand in a couple of high-refresh 1440p or 4k monitors but with my current finances I can't see any tangible benefit to any of these monitors over my current 1440p monitors to warrant even thinking about spending that sort of money (other than if these monitors were to suddenly die or something). Hihg refresh monitors are really nice to look at for sure, but refresh rate is well down the priority list for me behind resolution, screen size, panel tech, and of course price. I want at least IPS or VA panel, 1440p+ resolution, and nothing less than 27" (and if I were to upgrade I'd want much a much larger display than that even). For me, a 40"+ 4k monitor with an IPS or VA panel would be suitable for me, even at 60Hz, provided I could get it for under $500 or so...




I'd do 27 or 35 and be happy. These monitors are a little too late. Last year I was waiting for them. I had my money out and ready. Then the details came to a halt. The ship by dates became unknown. Eventually I lost interest. 

Now here they are and I'm not as excited. So I'm looking at the price. I'm just not into enough to invest so much into them. I'd invest in my GPU and then non computer later things before I even think about this monitors. They have dropped that low on the priority list for me.


----------



## newpc

https://www.pccasegear.com/products...g27uq-27in-4k-144hz-hdr-g-sync-gaming-monitor


welcome to straya


----------



## GraphicsWhore

newpc said:


> https://www.pccasegear.com/products...g27uq-27in-4k-144hz-hdr-g-sync-gaming-monitor
> 
> 
> welcome to straya


Lol, $3500 for a 27" display.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Graphics***** said:


> Lol, $3500 for a 27" display.


Even in Australia that is so beyond ridiculous I can't even begin to wrap my brain around it...


----------



## Fanu

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Even in Australia that is so beyond ridiculous I can't even begin to wrap my brain around it...


I dont get why everyone is surprised

people have been buying faulty 2-3 year old gaming monitors (including ultrawides) for their full price since launch + people have been happily paying the 200usd gsync tax since gsync was introduced in 2013.

why wouldnt asus, acer, nvidia and rest of the gang think they could get 2000+usd for a new monitor (even if the picture quality is poor for what you're paying + panel cant work @144Hz 10bit)?


----------



## Kokin

Fanu said:


> I dont get why everyone is surprised
> 
> people have been buying faulty 2-3 year old gaming monitors (including ultrawides) for their full price since launch + people have been happily paying the 200usd gsync tax since gsync was introduced in 2013.
> 
> why wouldnt asus, acer, nvidia and rest of the gang think they could get 2000+usd for a new monitor (even if the picture quality is poor for what you're paying + panel cant work @144Hz 10bit)?


G-Sync works a bit better than Freesync and it can reach higher refresh rates. I'm someone who has purchased a $700 Freesync LG Ultrawide and a $1000 G-Sync Alienware Ultrawide, used them with a FuryX (best AMD card at the time) and current 1080Ti. Being close to spending $2000 for my Ultrawide, EVGA 1080Ti FTW3 and EK waterblock, I totally disagree and still don't think a $2000+ price is justified just for a monitor.

The main issue is that Nvidia will not allow Freesync to work on their GPUs despite having the capability to do so. I would gladly pay less for Freesync monitors, but nothing in the market has 3440x1440, 120Hz, curved IPS and the biggest disappointment was Vega 56/64 not being able to drive those requirements.


----------



## KyadCK

Kokin said:


> *G-Sync works a bit better than Freesync and it can reach higher refresh rates.* I'm someone who has purchased a $700 Freesync LG Ultrawide and a $1000 G-Sync Alienware Ultrawide, used them with a FuryX (best AMD card at the time) and current 1080Ti. Being close to spending $2000 for my Ultrawide, EVGA 1080Ti FTW3 and EK waterblock, I totally disagree and still don't think a $2000+ price is justified just for a monitor.
> 
> The main issue is that Nvidia will not allow Freesync to work on their GPUs despite having the capability to do so. I would gladly pay less for Freesync monitors, but nothing in the market has 3440x1440, 120Hz, curved IPS and the biggest disappointment was Vega 56/64 not being able to drive those requirements.


Nope.

https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/list-of-gsync-monitors/
https://www.blurbusters.com/freesync/list-of-freesync-monitors/

Also lol, comparing a Fury X to a 1080ti at the same resolution and saying one works better. Gee I wonder why.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Fanu said:


> I dont get why everyone is surprised
> 
> people have been buying faulty 2-3 year old gaming monitors (including ultrawides) for their full price since launch + people have been happily paying the 200usd gsync tax since gsync was introduced in 2013.
> 
> why wouldnt asus, acer, nvidia and rest of the gang think they could get 2000+usd for a new monitor (even if the picture quality is poor for what you're paying + panel cant work @144Hz 10bit)?


Well that's a fair point. I guess since I would never personally spend anything like even $1k on a monitor I just assume these prices are also considered crazy by everyone else, but as you said, people keep throwing their money at these companies so there's simply no reason for them to offer us lower prices. Its a shame we don't have a PC monitor market more similar to the TV market. You can get 65" 4K HDR TV's nowadays for around $500-600, why, because the TV manufacturers realize that if they don't compete on price as well as features then they are gonna get left behind by their competitors. Monitors unfortunately are basically niche compared to TV's and they fully understand that the tiny sliver of consumers that even care about stuff like 144Hz and panel technology etc will simply pay whatever they have to to get that "perfect" monitor for their PCMR experience, and they are being charged accordingly.


----------



## Lass3

No thanks, waiting for LG's 2018 high refresh rate IPS / Nano IPS panels

Tired of AU Optronics lottery


----------



## NateN34

greydor said:


> My rant is that these ultrawides have really, really low brightness. 250-300 nits is awfully dim.


Dim??

My CF791 is 290 nits and I run that at only 35% backlight.... At 50%, it's burning my retinas out.


----------



## pez

KyadCK said:


> Nope.
> 
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/list-of-gsync-monitors/
> https://www.blurbusters.com/freesync/list-of-freesync-monitors/
> 
> Also lol, comparing a Fury X to a 1080ti at the same resolution and saying one works better. Gee I wonder why.


He's referring to 3440x1440. He reiterated at the end that he's talking about 120Hz only being available for a Gsync monitor as of this time.

And he wasn't trying to knock the AMD cards, he just said what was obvious....they can't keep up with the resolution for what he wants.


----------



## Lass3

NateN34 said:


> Dim??
> 
> My CF791 is 290 nits and I run that at only 35% backlight.... At 50%, it's burning my retinas out.


Yeah - I'm at about 150 nits I think. 33% and max is 350 nits
Don't think you can just do 0,33 * 350 = 115,5 nits  since 0% is not completely dim/black


----------



## KyadCK

pez said:


> He's referring to 3440x1440. He reiterated at the end that he's talking about 120Hz only being available for a Gsync monitor as of this time.
> 
> And he wasn't trying to knock the AMD cards, he just said what was obvious....they can't keep up with the resolution for what he wants.


No he was not. At no point in that paragraph did he mention such a thing. To clarify, he did not state "MY GSync monitor works better than MY Freesync monitor". That statement is to the tech as a whole as shown by the models he used not being stated, which is irrelevant to what monitors are actually made. It was backed up with flawed personal experience as "evidence". I countered with actual evidence; both Freesync and GSync max at 240hz currently.

You still need to match your monitor to your GPU or match similar level GPUs to the same level monitor in order to get an actual comparison of technologies. The gap he provided is too large to make the statement he did without bias. Freesync and GSync as _a technology_ have the same limitations on "speed". Thus his statement is false.

I would also like you to explain how "GSync works a bit better" can be understood as only a 20hz difference at one resolution that does not also infringe on the "can reach higher refresh rates" part.


----------



## Shaded War

Is this monitor going to be gimped because of displayport limitations like the predator x27?

I'm interested to know if this will actually play 3440x1440 @ 200Hz with 10-bit color and 4:4:4.


----------



## Kokin

Shaded War said:


> Is this monitor going to be gimped because of displayport limitations like the predator x27?
> 
> I'm interested to know if this will actually play 3440x1440 @ 200Hz with 10-bit color and 4:4:4.


Some rough bandwidth estimates:

4K 144Hz at 8-bit runs around 35.83 Gbps, so color format had to be dropped to support DP 1.4 max bandwidth of 32.4 Gbps

3440x1440 200Hz at 8-bit runs around 29.72 Gbps, running 10-bit would go over at 35.67 Gbps. To run this monitor at 10-bit, you'd have to drop refresh rate to about 180Hz.

Anyone know if this monitor is going to be true 10-bit or 8-bit+FRC?


----------



## mmms

Well, PG35VQ was indeed shown at computex this year .

https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...g35vq_was_indeed_shown_at_computex_this_year/


----------



## Jupitel

Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money. 

It is odd that we have monitors like this but we don't have the computers to run them properly, can't wait until Intel gets in the GPU game.


----------



## EuphoriaZX

Jupitel said:


> Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money.
> 
> It is odd that we have monitors like this but we don't have the computers to run them properly, can't wait until Intel gets in the GPU game.


I would agree to disagree... I have i7 8700k, 32GB PC3200 RAM and 1070ti and I run all games at 1440p on ultra settings 1080ti would be more than capable running at that resolution and at least 100Hz V-sync


----------



## animeowns

EuphoriaZX said:


> I would agree to disagree... I have i7 8700k, 32GB PC3200 RAM and 1070ti and I run all games at 1440p on ultra settings 1080ti would be more than capable running at that resolution and at least 100Hz V-sync


we have the hardware to push 4k @ 144hz now if you are willing to spend the money  main problem is nvidia limiting sli officially to only 2 way forcing us to use a workaround to get 3 and 4 way working its us the ones who buy the titans every year that make this happen nvidia's next gpu's will be 4k 60 fps easily the titan v is a kickass 4k card if you can afford it link 3 way sli titanxp https://imgur.com/a/AsKQrPY


----------



## Schnitter

I'll pay up to 1800 for this monitor or the Acer equivalent. I wished it wasn't 200 Hz though. There is absolutely no way to run games like Witcher 3 on a single 1080 Ti on ultra anywhere close to 200.


----------



## mmms

Yes i want Micro LED today before tomorrow but what i fear 2 things :-

1) We won't see MicroLED (self-emitting) for 35'' ultrawide and see it only for 27'' and 32'' flat panel .﻿

2) If this happens for 35'' ultrawide monitor , yes it'll be better than current FALD and Mini LED but may be we won't see a new display with these features again ( G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) . 

What is the benefit of Micro LED without ( 35'' ultrawide , G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) ?


----------



## mmms

Yes i want Micro LED today before tomorrow but what i fear 2 things :-

1) We won't see MicroLED (self-emitting) for 35'' ultrawide and see it only for 27'' and 32'' flat panel .﻿

2) If this happens for 35'' ultrawide monitor , yes it'll be better than current FALD and Mini LED but may be we won't see a new display with these features again ( G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) . 

What is the benefit of Micro LED without ( 35'' ultrawide , G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) ?


----------



## Robilar

EuphoriaZX said:


> I would agree to disagree... I have i7 8700k, 32GB PC3200 RAM and 1070ti and I run all games at 1440p on ultra settings 1080ti would be more than capable running at that resolution and at least 100Hz V-sync


100hz? No need for this monitor then....


----------



## Kokin

Jupitel said:


> Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money.
> 
> It is odd that we have monitors like this but we don't have the computers to run them properly, can't wait until Intel gets in the GPU game.


Did you mean a 1080Ti barely runs 4K at 60FPS? It averages around 100FPS for 3440x1440 and about 140FPS for 1440p.

You would essentially need two 1080Tis or whatever next-gen card to be able to drive 3440x1440 200Hz at max settings. Although given the lack of SLI support, performance may not be enough with two.


----------



## Shaded War

Schnitter said:


> I'll pay up to 1800 for this monitor or the Acer equivalent. I wished it wasn't 200 Hz though. There is absolutely no way to run games like Witcher 3 on a single 1080 Ti on ultra anywhere close to 200.


Why would you want less refresh rate just because current tech can't get to 200FPS in a demanding game? At least it will be useful when we do have GPUs that can do it.


----------



## The Robot

Great, another broken thread...
Edit: oh, it seems my post fixed it.


----------



## mmms

Yes i want Micro LED today before tomorrow but what i fear 2 things :-

1) We won't see MicroLED (self-emitting) for 35'' ultrawide and see it only for 27'' and 32'' flat panel .

2) If this happens for 35'' ultrawide monitor , yes it'll be better than current FALD and Mini LED but may be we won't see a new display with these features again ( G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) . 

What is the benefit of Micro LED without ( 35'' ultrawide , G-sync , 144hz and HDR 1000 nits ) ?


----------



## Lass3

Kokin said:


> Did you mean a 1080Ti barely runs 4K at 60FPS? It averages around 100FPS for 3440x1440 and about 140FPS for 1440p.


In demanding games at high/ultra settings? Not even close.. AC Origins running ultra preset at 2160p will make 1080 Ti dip below 40 fps (Even 30 fps can happen in heavy combat)

At 3440x1440 it can drop below 60


----------



## Schnitter

Shaded War said:


> Why would you want less refresh rate just because current tech can't get to 200FPS in a demanding game? At least it will be useful when we do have GPUs that can do it.


because I rather it be cheaper if it does 144 hz instead. Higher than 144 isn't noticeable enough.


----------



## MonarchX

So what are the latest updates on this monitor? I hope I am not confusing it with recently hyped $2000 monitor with HDR G-Sync, and horrible 2500-1500:1 contrast ratio (even with 384 zones). That is junk - not worth even $600 in my eyes. The LG OLED TV still dominates in the contrast ratio + HDR + good input lag departments, doesn't it? No G-sync though...


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Apparently the ACER HDR G-Sync X27 requires active cooling. I wonder if these means the 35" will have two fans in it?


Not sure if it's for the G-Sync module itself or for something else the monitor uses.








This guy has a number of other problems with it as well to the point he returned it but the main issue is the amount of noise the fan makes when VESA mounted.


----------



## pez

KyadCK said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's referring to 3440x1440. He reiterated at the end that he's talking about 120Hz only being available for a Gsync monitor as of this time.
> 
> And he wasn't trying to knock the AMD cards, he just said what was obvious....they can't keep up with the resolution for what he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not. At no point in that paragraph did he mention such a thing. To clarify, he did not state "MY GSync monitor works better than MY Freesync monitor". That statement is to the tech as a whole as shown by the models he used not being stated, which is irrelevant to what monitors are actually made. It was backed up with flawed personal experience as "evidence". I countered with actual evidence; both Freesync and GSync max at 240hz currently.
> 
> You still need to match your monitor to your GPU or match similar level GPUs to the same level monitor in order to get an actual comparison of technologies. The gap he provided is too large to make the statement he did without bias. Freesync and GSync as _a technology_ have the same limitations on "speed". Thus his statement is false.
> 
> I would also like you to explain how "GSync works a bit better" can be understood as only a 20hz difference at one resolution that does not also infringe on the "can reach higher refresh rates" part.
Click to expand...

You apparently just want to argue for he sake of arguing. Look at the thread title/topic and take a deep breath. 

I’ll clarify it for you. 120hz doesn’t exist for free sync monitors at this resolution yet. AMD cards cannot I push this res competently yet (if you want to max out your games).


----------



## Jupitel

EuphoriaZX said:


> I would agree to disagree... I have i7 8700k, 32GB PC3200 RAM and 1070ti and I run all games at 1440p on ultra settings 1080ti would be more than capable running at that resolution and at least 100Hz V-sync


1080ti can't run 1440p 144hz for a lot of AAA games, Farcry 5 comes to mind right now but there are plenty. I stand by what I said.


----------



## Jupitel

Kokin said:


> Did you mean a 1080Ti barely runs 4K at 60FPS? It averages around 100FPS for 3440x1440 and about 140FPS for 1440p.
> 
> You would essentially need two 1080Tis or whatever next-gen card to be able to drive 3440x1440 200Hz at max settings. Although given the lack of SLI support, performance may not be enough with two.


No, I mean a 1080Ti can't run 1440p 144hz AAA games. Farcry 5 dips in the 80 frame per second even with a 1080Ti on ultra.


----------



## Schnitter

Jupitel said:


> 1080ti can't run 1440p 144hz for a lot of AAA games, Farcry 5 comes to mind right now but there are plenty. I stand by what I said.


Agree with this, anyone who says "I play all games at ultra" is playing CS GO and Overwatch only.

Try running The Witcher 3 on ultra on this monitor tell me how close to 200 hz you'll get.


----------



## Aldur

Schnitter said:


> Agree with this, anyone who says "I play all games at ultra" is playing CS GO and Overwatch only.
> 
> Try running The Witcher 3 on ultra on this monitor tell me how close to 200 hz you'll get.


I hear you there. In most modern games I can maintain 60 FPS in my 3440x1440 monitor with my 1080ti on ultra settings, but it is very unlikely to keep the FPS over 80 let alone anything near 100... IIRC, in witcher 3 I get around 80 FPS with ultra settings and that's a game that came out in 2015...


----------



## mmms

Conclusion for ( Acer X27 and Asus PG27UQ )

The best you can get with RGB or YCbCr 4:4:4 is 4K 120 Hz with 8 bpc color depth, or 4K 98 Hz with 10 bpc color depth (HDR).

I wonder if Acer X35 and Asus PG35VQ will support 3440x1440 4:4:4 10 bpc color depth at 144hz and 200hz or not (144hz only) ?


----------



## paskowitz

IDK about anyone else, but after everything I have read about the 4K/144hz/HDR monitors, I have completely dropped out of the market for this panel. If the majority of the issues with the X27 carry over and the price is in the same ballpark (wouldn't be shocked if it is more)... I can't imagine it being worth it. That's not even addressing slow HDR support in games (which I assumed would pick up at a faster rate after these monitors were announced). To me at least, this seems like a pretty straight forward case of early adopter syndrome.


At this stage it's waiting for LG and or Samsung to make something with fewer drawbacks. If the drawbacks of an HDR IPS nIPS panel are only HDR600 and a BLB lottery, I'll take that over AUO panels.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

paskowitz said:


> IDK about anyone else, but after everything I have read about the 4K/144hz/HDR monitors, I have completely dropped out of the market for this panel. If the majority of the issues with the X27 carry over and the price is in the same ballpark (wouldn't be shocked if it is more)... I can't imagine it being worth it. That's not even address slow HDR support in games (which I assumed would pick up at a faster rate after these monitors were announced). To me at least, this seems like a pretty straight forward case of early adopter syndrome.
> 
> 
> At this stage it's waiting for LG and or Samsung to make something with less drawbacks. If the drawbacks of an HDR IPS nIPS panel are only HDR600 and a BLB lottery, I'll take that over AUO panels.


I am in the same boat. Was really hoping for these monitors, but after I saw they were AUO and heard about some of the issues they have...yea I am waiting for a while. Oh and the price. Insane.


----------



## Robilar

Not sure what we were expecting (and I am looking at the Acer version of this monitor when it releases). I think at this stage, it's unrealistic to expect $1500+ niche gaming monitors to be perfect. 

Acer and Asus and going too sell far to few of these monitors to ever make a concerted effort to produce a "perfect" unit. Hell, AUO will produce far too few of these panels to make one without issues.

OCN probably has one of the highest concentrations of high end rigs in North America by members and yet there are likely only a couple of dozen members that are shelling out $1500 bucks for a monitor. From what I have seen, the guys on here with the insane rigs seem to gravitate towards OLED tv's or top end 4k tv's rather than these monitors.

These monitors look great at the trade shows and are a great way for Nvidia to demonstrate G-sync at its finest but I'd be shocked to see high numbers of actual sales.

When I was playing the panel lottery with my Acer Z35P, I went through 5 different Canada Computers stores here in the GTA and none of the stores had received more than 1 or 2 units in total nor did they expect to get more.


----------



## NAIM101

Would you recommend this monitor or a Sony A1E 4K OLED Monitor for gaming? I have a GTX 1080TI and can't decide either.


----------



## mmms

NAIM101 said:


> Would you recommend this monitor or a Sony A1E 4K OLED Monitor for gaming? I have a GTX 1080TI and can't decide either.


I think VA+FALD 512 zones+HDR 1000 nits will give us the closest thing to OLED .
You can see Samsung Q9FN with 480 zones and Panasonic DX902B 512 zones and how they perform against OLED .
Samsung Q9FN can produce very deep blacks, not OLED deep, however The only LED TV that has superior blacks is the 2018 Q9 .
The high end TVs like ( Z9D 65'' +600 zones / 940E 75'' 250 zones / Q9FN 65'' 480 zones / Panasonic DX902B 58'' and 65'' 512 zones ) So from these TVs i think FALD 512 zones for 35'' will be enough to rival OLED blacks with shine pictures and more details .


----------



## the9quad

Schnitter said:


> Agree with this, anyone who says "I play all games at ultra" is playing CS GO and Overwatch only.
> 
> Try running The Witcher 3 on ultra on this monitor tell me how close to 200 hz you'll get.


Exactly! New games rarely come close to 100 fps and in a lot don't maintain 60fps with a 1080ti on ultra at 3440x1440.


----------



## paskowitz

NAIM101 said:


> Would you recommend this monitor or a Sony A1E 4K OLED Monitor for gaming? I have a GTX 1080TI and can't decide either.



IIRC the LG B7 and C7 have lower input lag than the A1E (20ms vs 30ms or so). The main benefit of the A1E is black frame insertion, which can help smoothness if the framerates dip to like 30fps or worse. Most people seem to go with LG OLEDs, but I haven't read anything "bad" about the A1E.


----------



## Kaihekoa

Jupitel said:


> No, I mean a 1080Ti can't run 1440p 144hz AAA games. Farcry 5 dips in the 80 frame per second even with a 1080Ti on ultra.


You don't need to run 144fps at all times and you don't need to have every single setting maxed out. This is a ridiculous performance standard.


----------



## Kokin

Kaihekoa said:


> You don't need to run 144fps at all times and you don't need to have every single setting maxed out. This is a ridiculous performance standard.


I usually see two crowds of people here: 

1) the ones who just set a game to Ultra and live with the performance deficits 
2) the ones who tweak to get the best performance for the least amount of IQ lost

The people under 1) usually have some unrealistic expectations. Even using mainly Ultra with AA off and a few other settings lowered can net an extra 10-20% FPS if not more. 

I do agree that the 4K 144Hz monitors do not bring good first impressions for these 35" 200Hz AUO panels. I wish manufacturers would look into OLED Ultrawides or just OLED monitors in general for the PC space.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Robilar said:


> Not sure what we were expecting (and I am looking at the Acer version of this monitor when it releases). I think at this stage, it's unrealistic to expect $1500+ niche gaming monitors to be perfect.
> 
> Acer and Asus and going too sell far to few of these monitors to ever make a concerted effort to produce a "perfect" unit. Hell, AUO will produce far too few of these panels to make one without issues.


Yup, I'm still anticipating the X35 whenever it releases. Nothing that has developed from the wave of first HDR/G-Sync hardware releases has tempered that or been unexpected.


----------



## Robilar

SonnyTubbs said:


> Yup, I'm still anticipating the X35 whenever it releases. Nothing that has developed from the wave of first HDR/G-Sync hardware releases has tempered that or been unexpected.



Exactly. I'm excited because it will be the best monitor available. Will it be perfect? No. But its going to be pretty awesome


----------



## Jupitel

Kaihekoa said:


> You don't need to run 144fps at all times and you don't need to have every single setting maxed out. This is a ridiculous performance standard.


Afraid you misunderstood me, I wasn't complaining about it, I was pointing out that most computers can't run absurd settings like 4k 144hz, that's why I said even a 1080Ti can't run them. I personally have a 1070 play at 1440p 144hz and yes I'm rarely at 144 fps and I think it's fine.


----------



## inedenimadam

You know...I can't even with these monitors. But thank you to you guys that can and do. You guys are the ones showing the panel makers that there is a market for good monitors. The rest of us plebs will just have to wait until the early adopters fee and bugs go away. You guys are the heroes here.


----------



## animeowns

*PG35VQ page live*

PG35VQ page live but redirects to PG348Q I also posted this on the asus forums I am bubba on there


----------



## axiumone

That's exciting! I hope that means it's imminent. I almost picked up the 27" one, but I really want the ultrawide.


----------



## animeowns

axiumone said:


> That's exciting! I hope that means it's imminent. I almost picked up the 27" one, but I really want the ultrawide.


I just ordered the 27 inch pg27uq it was on sale in microcenter online for $1878 shipped


----------



## JedixJarf

Schnitter said:


> Agree with this, anyone who says "I play all games at ultra" is playing CS GO and Overwatch only.
> 
> Try running The Witcher 3 on ultra on this monitor tell me how close to 200 hz you'll get.


Agreed, I get around 80 FPS on W3 on ultra with hd res packs on 1080 ti @ 1440p


----------



## animeowns

JedixJarf said:


> Agreed, I get around 80 FPS on W3 on ultra with hd res packs on 1080 ti @ 1440p


if you have 3 way sli titans like some of us you can easily reach 200hz 4k shadow of mordor https://imgur.com/a/AsKQrPY


----------



## MonarchX

It's hard to believe that such a monitor would have contrast ratio below that of an average VA panel... Ew... and that's with HDR!


----------



## JedixJarf

animeowns said:


> if you have 3 way sli titans like some of us you can easily reach 200hz 4k shadow of mordor https://imgur.com/a/AsKQrPY


3 way sli titans tho, i thought the conversation was revolving around a guy wanting to power this off 1 1080 ti


----------



## lutjens

I wish they’d get off of their deceased posteriors and finally release this thing...


----------



## OwnedINC

animeowns said:


> if you have 3 way sli titans like some of us you can easily reach 200hz 4k shadow of mordor https://imgur.com/a/AsKQrPY


So a $8000 rig can reach 200fps in menu's! Yay!


----------



## ToTheSun!

OwnedINC said:


> So a $8000 rig can reach 200fps in menu's! Yay!


And it still falls short - I'd expect a $8000 rig to do some handiwork around the house as well!


----------



## animeowns

OwnedINC said:


> So a $8000 rig can reach 200fps in menu's! Yay!


I have more screenshots of actual in game I could show rise of tomb raider as one reaching over 144 fps at 4k with 3x titanxp here is witcher 3 143 fps @ 4k max in actual game on 3 way titans xp https://imgur.com/a/LXbFO 

rise of the tomb raider 4k 200+ fps 3 way sli actual in game https://imgur.com/a/UIlfJUO

ya I still personally would like 2 titan v's that support sli instead its too much of a hassle even getting 3 and 4 way to work then you have the added heat so its best to just use a single most powerful gpu since games are not even getting sli support these days

ya sorry its not possible for 1 1080ti to power that just wait for the 16gb 1180ti or whatever the next strongest card will be I won't be moving from my volta until we get a single card that can push 4k 144hz


----------



## Wallboy

Those screenshots look like they are in non GPU intensive environments. I don't remember FPS issue in tomb raider in a small environment like your picture. What FPS do you get outdoors where there is a lot of trees and foilage?


----------



## mtbiker033

ToTheSun! said:


> And it still falls short - I'd expect a $8000 rig to do some handiwork around the house as well!


and at least be watercooled....


----------



## Malinkadink

MonarchX said:


> It's hard to believe that such a monitor would have contrast ratio below that of an average VA panel... Ew... and that's with HDR!


They had to cut corners somewhere, how else would they get 200hz to work? The worst part isn't even that the contrast ratio is specced at 2500:1 but the price tag on this thing is going to be $2500 or even 3 grand. the $2k X27 is a good indicator i reckon. Meanwhile i got a C7 OLED for $1200 in February that outclasses these monitors in everything but pure gaming due to its 60hz and 20ms lag. All things considered i find my OLED a much better deal right now. 

Hoping OLEDs get smaller soon as 55" is a bit big for desktop use, or by 2020 we have some good options in miniLED monitors or better yet microLED, the latter probably a pipe dream for 2020.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, but the very idea of HDR is to have SIGNIFICANTLY better contrast ratio compared to regular panels of the same type. Where is the advantage of 2500:1 HDR compared 2500:1 SDR? Brightness? That's only an advantage if the black level stays the same and doesn't go up with brightness. All in all, it's not actual HDR, at least not in aspects that counts the most. 

Yeah, I can't wait until I can enjoy TRUE high contrast with true HDR! I just bought the LG 1440p G-Sync VA 3000:1 CR discussed in the other thread instead of saving up for OLED LG simply because GPU's can't handle 4K at the settings I like to play (+ mods).


----------



## Juub

Malinkadink said:


> They had to cut corners somewhere, how else would they get 200hz to work? The worst part isn't even that the contrast ratio is specced at 2500:1 but the price tag on this thing is going to be $2500 or even 3 grand. the $2k X27 is a good indicator i reckon. Meanwhile i got a C7 OLED for $1200 in February that outclasses these monitors in everything but pure gaming due to its 60hz and 20ms lag. All things considered i find my OLED a much better deal right now.
> 
> Hoping OLEDs get smaller soon as 55" is a bit big for desktop use, or by 2020 we have some good options in miniLED monitors or better yet microLED, the latter probably a pipe dream for 2020.


You also forgot G-Sync.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Juub said:


> You also forgot G-Sync.


I really want to try a Gsync monitor at home. They're all just so expensive.


----------



## ToTheSun!

OmegaNemesis28 said:


> I really want to try a Gsync monitor at home. They're all just so expensive.


Let me tell you, it's not easy to exaggerate how wonderful G-sync is. I thought it'd be a neat thing to have when I bought mine, but, now, I wouldn't go back if they paid me.


----------



## Kokin

OmegaNemesis28 said:


> I really want to try a Gsync monitor at home. They're all just so expensive.


Freesync and G-Sync are pretty similar, so if you can hit a better price point and performance with an AMD GPU and Freesync, that's a better path. I only like G-Sync better since it is able to go up to 120Hz compared to Freesync/100Hz for current Ultrawides and AMD doesn't have a GPU that can drive 3440x1440 120Hz.

That said, Freesync/G-Sync is useful mainly for when FPS drops down to 40-80FPS from 100-120+FPS (with a 120Hz monitor). So if you're hitting high frame rates most of the time, you won't be getting much use from Freesync/G-Sync. It's totally fine to pair an Nvidia GPU with a high-refresh rate Freesync monitor if your min. frame rates aren't dipping down too low.


----------



## Silent Scone

ToTheSun! said:


> Let me tell you, it's not easy to exaggerate how wonderful G-sync is. I thought it'd be a neat thing to have when I bought mine, but, now, I wouldn't go back if they paid me.


It is, unfortunately, one of those things that need to be tried and tested. I've found it hard adjusting in the past when going back.


----------



## alcal

Anybody heard anything new regarding these monitors?


----------



## SonnyTubbs

alcal said:


> Anybody heard anything new regarding these monitors?


I have been hoping for some new info out of gamerscon. The only nugget I've uncovered so far, is that the X35 will be at ifa from a redditt comment for what that is worth:

https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/99m9fw/any_news_on_the_x35/


----------



## CrazyHeaven

ToTheSun! said:


> Let me tell you, it's not easy to exaggerate how wonderful G-sync is. I thought it'd be a neat thing to have when I bought mine, but, now, I wouldn't go back if they paid me.


I second this. It's gsync until they get something better.


----------



## boredgunner

I never use G-SYNC anymore. I try (and mostly succeed in the games I play) to get my frame rate up to or beyond my refresh rate value so that I can use blur reduction.

So these FALD HDR monitors not having blur reduction is a complete deal breaker to me. I'll only sacrifice blur reduction for OLED or MicroLED (or just a mind blowingly good FALD implementation).


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Has anyone heard any progress on this coming to market yet? I have been holding off on a new rig until it does.


----------



## CallsignVega

Last I heard was out by the holidays.


----------



## zoomcopter

I advise everyone of this in the strongest terms: STAY AWAY FROM ASUS MONITORS. Samsung, LG, whatever, but keep away from them. This year alone, I gave them over $4,000. My ASUS 33 inch, 3,850x 2800 monitor broke. Man on phone was very cool, said that fix it. 10 days later I get an email "we've determined that an impact broke your monitor." IMPACT?? I was sitting at my g--am desk when a crack appeared, on the INSIDE. I live alone, my dog on his mindless doesn't reach 1 feet and can't jump. No one has been in that room since I set it up. What "impact?"

I argued with them for 30 mins. Did not good. Sent me a bill for $600 (about 300 less than the thing is currently going for). I've never had an experience with a company like that, and i ESPECIALLY t don't like the insinuation that i'm a thief ad/or liar. Earlier this year, I was setting up an ASUS Rampage 6 and I DID accidentally drop it. It was my fault, I ate the cost. I know I'm not going to deter many here, but I'm warning you, they are an awful company. And I'll show you photos, the LG and Samsung (with G-sync) have better color and are better in just about ever way you can imagine. All they don't have is the "sniper" setting the ASUS one had, which I never used. 

They are a dishonest, s--t company. Warning everyone beforehand. You can give them $4,000 a year and they'll STILL turn around and call YOU a liar to get out of replacing a poorly constructed monitor. Stay away from them.


----------



## CallsignVega

33" 3,850x2,800 Asus?

$600 Bill?

Uh...


----------



## ChiTownButcher

CallsignVega said:


> 33" 3,850x2,800 Asus?
> 
> $600 Bill?
> 
> Uh...


 like he said... That is not even a resolution or a monitor size Asus makes. Your story has a few ? that dont seem to make any sense, perhaps you have some details wrong. In either even you show me another 3440x1440 200hz q-dot g-sync display and we can look at options


----------



## Yukon Trooper

It lives! ...in Asia.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/9ikn7a/asus_pg35vq_spotted_in_vietnamese_store/


----------



## shilka

Yukon Trooper said:


> It lives! ...in Asia.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/9ikn7a/asus_pg35vq_spotted_in_vietnamese_store/


 Vietnamese stores are very well known for having products on their sites months before they ever show up anywhere else
So take that with a very large grain of salt


----------



## profundido

zoomcopter said:


> I advise everyone of this in the strongest terms: STAY AWAY FROM ASUS MONITORS. Samsung, LG, whatever, but keep away from them. This year alone, I gave them over $4,000. My ASUS 33 inch, 3,850x 2800 monitor broke. Man on phone was very cool, said that fix it. 10 days later I get an email "we've determined that an impact broke your monitor." IMPACT?? I was sitting at my g--am desk when a crack appeared, on the INSIDE. I live alone, my dog on his mindless doesn't reach 1 feet and can't jump. No one has been in that room since I set it up. What "impact?"
> 
> I argued with them for 30 mins. Did not good. Sent me a bill for $600 (about 300 less than the thing is currently going for). I've never had an experience with a company like that, and i ESPECIALLY t don't like the insinuation that i'm a thief ad/or liar. Earlier this year, I was setting up an ASUS Rampage 6 and I DID accidentally drop it. It was my fault, I ate the cost. I know I'm not going to deter many here, but I'm warning you, they are an awful company. And I'll show you photos, the LG and Samsung (with G-sync) have better color and are better in just about ever way you can imagine. All they don't have is the "sniper" setting the ASUS one had, which I never used.
> 
> They are a dishonest, s--t company. Warning everyone beforehand. You can give them $4,000 a year and they'll STILL turn around and call YOU a liar to get out of replacing a poorly constructed monitor. Stay away from them.


Ouch, assuming your dog is not a secret ninja and you weren't flipping out again on dutch mushrooms that is a really sad thing to hear. I guess with all the Asus materials I have I can be glad none of it has ever broke down.


----------



## Schnitter

Yeah, the more I wait and the more I think about VA panel, the more I want to just get the Alienware IPS one. Someone convince me why I should wait for this asus VA panel instead of buy the Alienware already please.

EDIT: Best Buy and Newegg have the Alienware on sale... couldn't resist. Goodbye HDR, more importantly, goodbye VA panel.


----------



## animeowns

The Acer Equivalent Predator X35 in action


----------



## ChiTownButcher

animeowns said:


> The Acer Equivalent Predator X35 in action


It so beautiful : ) Do we know a price yet?


----------



## axiumone

Saw that a while ago. The intense ghosting is very disappointing.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

axiumone said:


> Saw that a while ago. The intense ghosting is very disappointing.


 We all know what we really want is a 3440x1440 OLED 200hz but for now this is as close as we can get.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Va panel is going to have big ghosting issues. Shame they are using it.


----------



## Nizzen

nyxagamemnon said:


> Va panel is going to have big ghosting issues. Shame they are using it.


"big issues"

You must be from the future?


----------



## moonbogg

Pretty sure the biggest issue will be the price, of course.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

moonbogg said:


> Pretty sure the biggest issue will be the price, of course.


 This is what I am most afraid of.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

I never had a problem with Catleap 120hz IPS so I can't see myself hating a VA panel either.
Actually I rather like the idea of a 3000:1 contrast ratio.

The biggest problem with high end monitors right now is that TVs are quickly catching up.
Most mid-range TVs are active 4K120hz panels now, they basically just need to flip a switch to add HDMI 2.1 support. 
I don't know if they can actually do it in firmware but at any moment a motherboard upgrade in virtually any TV could easily add 4K120 inputs.


----------



## D749

Are there any issues with connecting one Splitty9 to each of the fan ports on a QUADRO?

I'd like to have 4 "banks" of fans connected to the Splitty9, where I can control each "bank" of fan individually.

Thanks.


----------



## l88bastar

Schnitter said:


> Yeah, the more I wait and the more I think about VA panel, the more I want to just get the Alienware IPS one. Someone convince me why I should wait for this asus VA panel instead of buy the Alienware already please.
> 
> EDIT: Best Buy and Newegg have the Alienware on sale... couldn't resist. Goodbye HDR, more importantly, goodbye VA panel.


aaaaand hello to BLB, Grey Blacks, IPS Glow, average colors, etc, etc.... :-(


----------



## adamkatt

l88bastar said:


> aaaaand hello to BLB, Grey Blacks, IPS Glow, average colors, etc, etc.... :-(


exactly while I'm waiting lol


----------



## wraith676

adamkatt said:


> exactly while I'm waiting lol


The wait is real though...


----------



## Kokin

I've been enjoying the Alienware UW for almost a year now, still happy with it. The complaints are blown out of proportion aside from Gray Blacks, but IPS-related problems will always persist.

It's unlikely this panel will get rid of VA-related issues like ghosting, but it's nice to dream. The 27" PG27UQ had compromises for reaching "full" specs, so I expect the same from the PG35VQ. That said, I'd like to see the advancement of higher refresh rates and HDR on UWs, so I hope all the anticipation for this panel doesn't become disappointment.


----------



## SightUp

I am going to buy one.

Customer support is now a priority to me in my old age... Who has better support? ASUS or Acer?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Any update on release for this (or the x35, for that matter)?


----------



## ibb27

ratzofftoya said:


> Any update on release for this (or the x35, for that matter)?


Some news from TFT Central:


> An update on the 35″ Curved HDR Panels We’ve Been Waiting For
> 
> It’s been another long wait for the release of the interesting new 35″ ultrawide screens, boasting a 3440 x 1440 resolution, 200Hz refresh rate and importantly support for a FALD HDR backlight. We already know that there are models from Asus (their ROG Swift PG35VQ) and Acer (Predator X35) planned, that we’ve been waiting for since May 2017 last year! The panel for this screen is a 34″ VA offering from AUO and has apparently now gone in to mass production as of Q3 2018. We have not had any update from Asus or Acer on these screens, so suspect they will be available sometime in Q1 based on what we know currently.


Source: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/au-optronics-latest-panel-development-plans-october-2018/


----------



## ratzofftoya

ibb27 said:


> Some news from TFT Central:
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/au-optronics-latest-panel-development-plans-october-2018/


Thanks!


----------



## Drake87

kingduqc said:


> Is there any monitor arm that support 35 inch displays + 1 or two 27inch ? This looks like my next monitor. After that I swear I'm done.


The arm I'm using can. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009NSJ8J4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jbravo33

I’m enjoying the x27 just fine. But I think my eyes are set on that 43” BFGD. Thanks for the update


----------



## Brimlock

I'm going mad waiting for this thing.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

...


----------



## istudy92

I wish my PG27UQ had 500 dimming zones...it would really make dark scenes WAY better.
To be frank if dimming zones were doubled on this 27in 4k I got, I would give it 10/10, but for now I must give it a 9/10 =]
Its like 4k pixels..but 720p brightness zoning...only those who own it will understand..


----------



## Hydroplane

Somewhat interested in this. Curious as to what the price will be. I've been looking at the 2560x1440 165hz monitors but many have backlight bleed issues.


----------



## axiumone

God damn. I made this post more than a year and a half ago. Where the hell is this monitor?


----------



## go4life

axiumone said:


> God damn. I made this post more than a year and a half ago. Where the hell is this monitor?


I eventually just got a 100hz while I wait for this one, really hoped it would come out sooner.


----------



## Kokin

axiumone said:


> God damn. I made this post more than a year and a half ago. Where the hell is this monitor?


It's never going to release! In retrospect, glad I went with the AW3418DW more than a year ago instead of trying to wait for this monitor.

LG is going to demo a monster UW at CES: 37.5", 3840x1600, 144Hz, G-Sync, Nano IPS, HDR600. It would be hilarious if that released earlier than the PG35VQ. :lachen:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/lg-38gl950g-with-37-5-ultrawide-panel-144hz-and-g-sync/


----------



## axiumone

That LG definitely caught my attention as well. It has it's share of issue already though, the biggest being the fact that it's edge lit. After using the 4k HDR10 display with local dimming, I'm not sure edge lit will do a good job in comparison.


----------



## JackCY

Vaporware.


----------



## idahosurge

axiumone said:


> God damn. I made this post more than a year and a half ago. Where the hell is this monitor?


So glad I decided to get the AW3418DW in Dec 2017 rather than wait for this!


----------



## CptSpig

idahosurge said:


> So glad I decided to get the AW3418DW in Dec 2018 rather than wait for this!


I second that got my AW3418DW in December also and I am very happy!


----------



## Mr.Vegas

Brothers so any news about this or Predator x35? Im dying here.
Right now LG announced their 2019 OLEDs will b real HDMI .21 and support Real 4K/120h trough HDMI cable not just internally + VRR + new game mode + 18ms + Automatic Low Latency Mode.

I been using LG C6P OLED as my PC monitor since the TV came out almost 3 years ago and it was great, the BEST PQ ever, but I want GSYNC and higher FPS if possible but not must, GSYNC is a must.
So I been eyeing these 2 Asus and ACER but they vaporware.
I wonder if NVIDIA stop being *******s and adds VRR support at least to TVs, they can block it all they want in PC monitors but my 1300USD 2080TI must support VRR, otherwise ***
If they do it then i might not get ACER/ASUS and just get myself a new 55incg 2019 LG OLED with VRR and be happy again.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

I have been curious for YEARS since this all started why no monitor company offers dual compatibility with VRR/Freesync and on a second input GSync? Just have 2 display ports 1 for each.


----------



## Ganon5009

Jupitel said:


> Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money.
> 
> It is odd that we have monitors like this but we don't have the computers to run them properly, can't wait until Intel gets in the GPU game.




" At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money. " ....You are on crack if you think a 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 60hz. That is the most absurd thing I've ever heard. I have a 1080Ti and it runs ALL my AAA games well over 60 hz at 1440p. You are absolutely right that it wont run games close to 144hz at 1440p but you are way out of line saying that they wont run AAA games at 60hz. All my AAA games run, on average, between 80-100 FPS at 1440p with settings maxed out. A 1080Ti is more than capable than easily running AAA games anywhere between that frame rate. Either you're running your 1080Ti on a potato or you're getting your information from jupitelsbull****.com .


----------



## Ganon5009

Jupitel said:


> 1080ti can't run 1440p 144hz for a lot of AAA games, Farcry 5 comes to mind right now but there are plenty. I stand by what I said.


The problem that people are having with you and your completely erroneous statement is *NOT* that a 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 144hz at 1440p; because you're absolutely right it can't. The problem people are having is that in your original statement you stated that the 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 60Hz at 1440p let alone 144hz. . And this is where you are completely wrong. The 1080 Ti easily runs AAA games well over 60 Hz at 1440p. All AAA games I have are running on average around 90 to 100 FPS on my 1080 Ti at 1440p. Again, you either have a horrid bottleneck somewhere or you haven't owned a 1080Ti.


----------



## Ganon5009

Jupitel said:


> No, I mean a 1080Ti can't run 1440p 144hz AAA games. Farcry 5 dips in the 80 frame per second even with a 1080Ti on ultra.


That was not your original statement though. Your original statement was that the 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 60Hz let alone 144hz. Please see your original statement below:

"Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money. 

It is odd that we have monitors like this but we don't have the computers to run them properly, can't wait until Intel gets in the GPU game."


----------



## Ganon5009

Jupitel said:


> Afraid you misunderstood me, I wasn't complaining about it, I was pointing out that most computers can't run absurd settings like 4k 144hz, that's why I said even a 1080Ti can't run them. I personally have a 1070 play at 1440p 144hz and yes I'm rarely at 144 fps and I think it's fine.


He didn't misunderstand you. You LITERALLY said that the 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 60 Hz. LMAO. Here's your quote AGAIN:

"Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money. "


----------



## littledonny

Ganon5009 said:


> He didn't misunderstand you. You LITERALLY said that the 1080Ti can't run AAA games at 60 Hz. LMAO. Here's your quote AGAIN:
> 
> "Looks interesting especially with the new 1180 coming out. Perhaps we will actually have a computer capable of running it. At the moment a 1080ti won't even run AAA games at 1440p at 60hz let alone 144, SLI is horrible and a complete waste of money. "


Bro, let it go. This has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

All this nonsense aside about 1080ti's ....


YOU DON'T BUY A $1000+ MONITOR BASED ON WHAT THE BEST GPU CAN DO TODAY then buy a new monitor with each GPU upgrade.


You buy it where the top end GPU gives you acceptable frame rates (for me that's 75+ minimum), for its color quality, features, resolution, aspect ratio ect. with the intention of keeping it 5-10 years and upgrade GPU until its maximum framerate is achievable with low/middle GPU's or something else revolutionary compels you to replace it and use the old monitor for something else or sell it.


----------



## Kokin

ChiTownButcher said:


> I have been curious for YEARS since this all started why no monitor company offers dual compatibility with VRR/Freesync and on a second input GSync? Just have 2 display ports 1 for each.


As much as it makes sense for a pro-consumer monitor, that would put manufacturers in an awkward position. Nvidia obviously wants G-Sync monitors to only use their G-Sync module and nothing else. I highly doubt they would allow manufacturers to add their own outputs that include Freesync, even if Nvidia GPUs have been proven to work with Freesync.


----------



## twitchyzero

you have to be a real fool to still be waiting for this after 2 years
well played asus, well played.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Given the announcement today about VRR support for NVidia on all monitors this MIGHT be part of the reason for the last delay. Either way this needs to come out soon or I am pulling the trigger on another monitor that is 3440x1440 @144hz


----------



## muSPK

ChiTownButcher said:


> Given the announcement today about VRR support for NVidia on all monitors this MIGHT be part of the reason for the last delay. Either way this needs to come out soon or I am pulling the trigger on another monitor that is 3440x1440 @144hz


Which one?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

muSPK said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the announcement today about VRR support for NVidia on all monitors this MIGHT be part of the reason for the last delay. Either way this needs to come out soon or I am pulling the trigger on another monitor that is 3440x1440 @144hz
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...

I dont have a specific yet but there are several freesync 3440x1440 120-144hz options out there and Acer has a 38" 3840x1600 130hz monitor which is also on the table.

Also for my workstation LG just announced a 32×9 1440p all be it 60hz but for a workstation depending on price I am down.


----------



## Brimlock

Nvidia themselves basically announced the date for this monitor themselves. Well, more so that its expected for release this quarter.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/g-sync-ces-2019-announcements/

Edit: Maybe just over speculation, but as Nvidia talks about the screen on this article, they fail to mention one its more obvious functions. They mention everything except for the refresh rate of the monitor. Did they just forget to mention that its an ultrawide with 200hz? Or is the 200hz gone from the product? Since I haven't heard anything about the monitor at CES, I'm just making speculations.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Brimlock said:


> Nvidia themselves basically announced the date for this monitor themselves. Well, more so that its expected for release this quarter.
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/g-sync-ces-2019-announcements/
> 
> Edit: Maybe just over speculation, but as Nvidia talks about the screen on this article, they fail to mention one its more obvious functions. They mention everything except for the refresh rate of the monitor. Did they just forget to mention that its an ultrawide with 200hz? Or is the 200hz gone from the product? Since I haven't heard anything about the monitor at CES, I'm just making speculations.


Where does this say the release date?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

ratzofftoya said:


> Brimlock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia themselves basically announced the date for this monitor themselves. Well, more so that its expected for release this quarter.
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/g-sync-ces-2019-announcements/
> 
> Edit: Maybe just over speculation, but as Nvidia talks about the screen on this article, they fail to mention one its more obvious functions. They mention everything except for the refresh rate of the monitor. Did they just forget to mention that its an ultrawide with 200hz? Or is the 200hz gone from the product? Since I haven't heard anything about the monitor at CES, I'm just making speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this say the release date?
Click to expand...

Right here.. See image


----------



## ratzofftoya

ChiTownButcher said:


> Right here.. See image


Ah, gotcha. I thought it was a date date. Thanks for pointing out!


----------



## stefxyz

The big question is if they improved on the very audible fan from the 27inch 4k variants. I might switch if the ultrawide is inaudible...


----------



## nycgtr

Just saw something the other day about this being over the 2k mark. lol


----------



## stefxyz

That was to be expected.


----------



## moonbogg

nycgtr said:


> Just saw something the other day about this being over the 2k mark. lol


Honestly I feel that all of these FALD monitors are kind of experimental, low volume and the prices will just never go down much for these. By the time they have a chance to make them cheaper, they will be replaced by something better.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

moonbogg said:


> nycgtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw something the other day about this being over the 2k mark. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I feel that all of these FALD monitors are kind of experimental, low volume and the prices will just never go down much for these. By the time they have a chance to make them cheaper, they will be replaced by something better.
Click to expand...

Eventually everything gets better. Problem is OLED gets burn in and would make a poor gaming monitor. Panasonic made some OUTSTANDING plasma TV's but also that Tech is dead as LCD/LED took the market. A 3440x1400 plasma would have been awesome at 200hz with better blacks and color than even QLED and would not suffer burn in anywhere near as fast as OLED all be it would take more power to run. But again it never did exist and never will.


----------



## moonbogg

ChiTownButcher said:


> Eventually everything gets better. Problem is OLED gets burn in and would make a poor gaming monitor. Panasonic made some OUTSTANDING plasma TV's but also that Tech is dead as LCD/LED took the market. A 3440x1400 plasma would have been awesome at 200hz with better blacks and color than even QLED and would not suffer burn in anywhere near as fast as OLED all be it would take more power to run. But again it never did exist and never will.


Everything doesn't magically get better. These FALD monitors won't get better. They will stop being made because they will be irrelevant pretty quickly. Mini-LED tech will slaughter these FALD displays.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

https://youtu.be/fR9XKFpVYmA?t=241


JJ hints at price.


It's not going to be cheap. I remember people on here saying it would be less than the 4K one because of the lower res. Ha.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

moonbogg said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually everything gets better. Problem is OLED gets burn in and would make a poor gaming monitor. Panasonic made some OUTSTANDING plasma TV's but also that Tech is dead as LCD/LED took the market. A 3440x1400 plasma would have been awesome at 200hz with better blacks and color than even QLED and would not suffer burn in anywhere near as fast as OLED all be it would take more power to run. But again it never did exist and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything doesn't magically get better. These FALD monitors won't get better. They will stop being made because they will be irrelevant pretty quickly. Mini-LED tech will slaughter these FALD displays.
Click to expand...

You missed my point. I was not disagreeing with anything you just said. FALD like all other tech is simply a stepping stone to the next tech. Monitors will always get better as new tech arrives. Micro LED will replace QLED W/ FALD. Then something will replace that. Biggest issue effecting the price of 21x9 and 32x9 monitors is not the tech it's the aspect ratio obtaining mass adoption and the resulting volume of sales. 

If 50% of new monitors sold were 3440x1440 price would come down very fast.


----------



## nycgtr

RadActiveLobstr said:


> https://youtu.be/fR9XKFpVYmA?t=241
> 
> 
> JJ hints at price.
> 
> 
> It's not going to be cheap. I remember people on here saying it would be less than the 4K one because of the lower res. Ha.


I bought the x27 twice. Once at 1699 and I got my other one at around 1300. At 1300 i can't really complain much, the fan is probably my main gripe thats about it.


----------



## moonbogg

Probably around $2500 based on his reaction in that video.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

moonbogg said:


> Everything doesn't magically get better. These FALD monitors won't get better. They will stop being made because they will be irrelevant pretty quickly. Mini-LED tech will slaughter these FALD displays.


Mini-LED is FALD, the Home Theater industry just _loves_ to make up new marketing schemes for the sake of charging more money.

The only practical reason the distinction of "Mini-LED" exists is because FALD is a term that has already been applied to low end products, so now companies upgrading their FALD systems want to distance their products from previous versions.


----------



## cx-ray

Probably referring to screens where every LED will be individual pixels. Not back light technology.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

If it's even $2000 let alone more it better be PERFECT, work with VRR, Freesync (yes I know about the keynote, Gsync Elite or what ever they call it now with no ghosting or backlight bleeding or viewing angle issues. Otherwise forget it!


----------



## moonbogg

ChiTownButcher said:


> If it's even $2000 let alone more it better be PERFECT, work with VRR, Freesync (yes I know about the keynote, Gsync Elite or what ever they call it now with no ghosting or backlight bleeding or viewing angle issues. Otherwise forget it!


Unless you can easily afford it and not care you'll likely not be happy with it, because it won't be perfect. They never are. If $2500 is a BIIIG stretch for buying this thing, then you will be hyper sensitive to the slightest defect, be it real or perceived.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

moonbogg said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's even $2000 let alone more it better be PERFECT, work with VRR, Freesync (yes I know about the keynote, Gsync Elite or what ever they call it now with no ghosting or backlight bleeding or viewing angle issues. Otherwise forget it!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can easily afford it and not care you'll likely not be happy with it, because it won't be perfect. They never are. If $2500 is a BIIIG stretch for buying this thing, then you will be hyper sensitive to the slightest defect, be it real or perceived.
Click to expand...

It's not that I can easily afford it, but the ethical dilemma of supporting the trend of ever skyrocketing prices of monitors let alone any other component for nominal gains. Same reason I would never buy an RTX Titan. I could afford buying this monitor, 2x RTX Titan in SLI and my lifestyle would not change. But if the image quality is "SLIGHTLY" better than an $800-1000 monitor than I could buy that and another $800-1000 monitor as good as this in 5yr and even sell the old one for a few $ it makes no logical sense other than telling manufacturers we will pay insane prices for hardware.

Let's face it a lot of the features are fluff and gimmick. Get rid of the LED Projector base that you will turn off in 6mo. Get rid of the inboard headphone DAC I can buy a Schitt Stack for less than the up charge. 

All I want is the display performance, 200hz refresh, VRR/Freesync and GSync support in a clean looking black bezel with a simple to used menu and controls.

Then knock the price down to $1500-1750.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

All they are doing is testing how much people will pay and keep raising the price until it doesnt sell.

If no one buys it the price will come down. Just look at the PG348Q. Came out at $1699 fell to $1500 really quick. Then about a year later $1299. Now its $930 new on Amazon because competition came out at a lower price and people stopped buying it.


----------



## Silent Scone

ChiTownButcher said:


> All they are doing is testing how much people will pay and keep raising the price until it doesnt sell.
> 
> If no one buys it the price will come down. Just look at the PG348Q. Came out at $1699 fell to $1500 really quick. Then about a year later $1299. Now its $930 new on Amazon because competition came out at a lower price and people stopped buying it.


Currently MSRP is actually controlled by one vendor in particular when it comes to these panels.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Honestly, yes price is a big deal to me but I would HAPPILY pay more for a monitor that wasn't a stuck pixel nightmare out of the box like the FIVE pg29s I went through last month. Damn that was a beautiful piece otherwise. Settled on a Dell TN panel and I'll wait out IPS with better quality control ...Shame


----------



## kot0005

ChiTownButcher said:


> moonbogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's even $2000 let alone more it better be PERFECT, work with VRR, Freesync (yes I know about the keynote, Gsync Elite or what ever they call it now with no ghosting or backlight bleeding or viewing angle issues. Otherwise forget it!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can easily afford it and not care you'll likely not be happy with it, because it won't be perfect. They never are. If $2500 is a BIIIG stretch for buying this thing, then you will be hyper sensitive to the slightest defect, be it real or perceived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that I can easily afford it, but the ethical dilemma of supporting the trend of ever skyrocketing prices of monitors let alone any other component for nominal gains. Same reason I would never buy an RTX Titan. I could afford buying this monitor, 2x RTX Titan in SLI and my lifestyle would not change. But if the image quality is "SLIGHTLY" better than an $800-1000 monitor than I could buy that and another $800-1000 monitor as good as this in 5yr and even sell the old one for a few $ it makes no logical sense other than telling manufacturers we will pay insane prices for hardware.
> 
> Let's face it a lot of the features are fluff and gimmick. Get rid of the LED Projector base that you will turn off in 6mo. Get rid of the inboard headphone DAC I can buy a Schitt Stack for less than the up charge.
> 
> All I want is the display performance, 200hz refresh, VRR/Freesync and GSync support in a clean looking black bezel with a simple to used menu and controls.
> 
> Then knock the price down to $1500-1750.
Click to expand...

The audio and rgb probably cost them around $100 combined.

Gsync module will be $350-600
Fald array would be $400-500
Panel would be around $300-400
Frame would be $100-200
R&d per unit would be $50-100
Manufacturing , putting all of it to make the monitors will be $50-100
Rog tax around $50-150

Add that up and its well over 1800..


----------



## ChiTownButcher

kot0005 said:


> The audio and rgb probably cost them around $100 combined.
> 
> Gsync module will be $350-600
> Fald array would be $400-500
> Panel would be around $300-400
> Frame would be $100-200
> R&d per unit would be $50-100
> Manufacturing , putting all of it to make the monitors will be $50-100
> Rog tax around $50-150
> 
> Add that up and its well over 1800..


Let me fix this for you....

GSync Module - Dont need it NVidia supports VRR now with HDMI 2.1 and DP - $0.00
FALD array lets go with your average estimate - $450
Panel that can do 3440x1440 @ 200hz Lets go the high side of your estimate - $500
BASIC CLEAN black frame and removable stand with VESA 100x100 hole pattern and clicky joystick menu control and On/Off Button - $150
R&D per unit as it would be less the more they sell (And it would sell more at lower price) - $50
Manufacturing lets go your high end estimate $100
ROG Tax lets go with your average of $100

Add it all up and it = $1,350 So thank you for correcting me. Anything more than $1500 for this monitor is possibly a rip off unless its MILES better than any other monitor in display, ghosting, light bleed and viewing angles and truly is the holy grail of monitors


----------



## rbarrett96

axiumone said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


Agreed, but I've never really trusted Acer as a brand. Then again I've never been in the high end monitor market either. I've just had a lot of issues with my displays waking up properly when booting up and having to reboot multiple times.


----------



## kot0005

ChiTownButcher said:


> kot0005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The audio and rgb probably cost them around $100 combined.
> 
> Gsync module will be $350-600
> Fald array would be $400-500
> Panel would be around $300-400
> Frame would be $100-200
> R&d per unit would be $50-100
> Manufacturing , putting all of it to make the monitors will be $50-100
> Rog tax around $50-150
> 
> Add that up and its well over 1800..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me fix this for you....
> 
> GSync Module - Dont need it NVidia supports VRR now with HDMI 2.1 and DP - $0.00
> FALD array lets go with your average estimate - $450
> Panel that can do 3440x1440 @ 200hz Lets go the high side of your estimate - $500
> BASIC CLEAN black frame and removable stand with VESA 100x100 hole pattern and clicky joystick menu control and On/Off Button - $150
> R&D per unit as it would be less the more they sell (And it would sell more at lower price) - $50
> Manufacturing lets go your high end estimate $100
> ROG Tax lets go with your average of $100
> 
> Add it all up and it = $1,350 So thank you for correcting me. Anything more than $1500 for this monitor is possibly a rip off unless its MILES better than any other monitor in display, ghosting, light bleed and viewing angles and truly is the holy grail of monitors
Click to expand...

The gsync module is also controlling your local dimming. I am not sure about the ultrawides but the 27 inch monitors are the leagues behind anything you can buy as a monitor. On par with $3000 tvs


----------



## MistaSparkul

This monitor WILL be more than $2,000. 






Go to 4:00 and there you have it folks.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

MistaSparkul said:


> This monitor WILL be more than $2,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 4:00 and there you have it folks.


I have no doubt it will be. The question is should it be/is it worth double the price of other monitors with 3440x1440 120-144hz


----------



## Malinkadink

ChiTownButcher said:


> I have no doubt it will be. The question is should it be/is it worth double the price of other monitors with 3440x1440 120-144hz


Absolutely not. 200hz+ is an area more suited for people who are either professional players or are just trying to play hardcore for the sake of competitiveness. Ultrawides are not good for competitive play for reasons like games not supporting 21:9 properly by stretching the image or just defaulting to 16:9. You have more monitor to look at vs a smaller 24-25" that lets you keep your head still and only need minor eye movement. 

A 144hz 3440x1440 monitor is more than enough imo. Hell i'd rather stay at 144hz and push the resolution to 3840x1600 or 5120x2160 for increased sharpness.


----------



## toncij

Malinkadink said:


> Absolutely not. 200hz+ is an area more suited for people who are either professional players or are just trying to play hardcore for the sake of competitiveness. Ultrawides are not good for competitive play for reasons like games not supporting 21:9 properly by stretching the image or just defaulting to 16:9. You have more monitor to look at vs a smaller 24-25" that lets you keep your head still and only need minor eye movement.
> 
> A 144hz 3440x1440 monitor is more than enough imo. Hell i'd rather stay at 144hz and push the resolution to 3840x1600 or 5120x2160 for increased sharpness.


LG end of year - 38" 1600 height, 144Hz.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

toncij said:


> Malinkadink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. 200hz+ is an area more suited for people who are either professional players or are just trying to play hardcore for the sake of competitiveness. Ultrawides are not good for competitive play for reasons like games not supporting 21:9 properly by stretching the image or just defaulting to 16:9. You have more monitor to look at vs a smaller 24-25" that lets you keep your head still and only need minor eye movement.
> 
> A 144hz 3440x1440 monitor is more than enough imo. Hell i'd rather stay at 144hz and push the resolution to 3840x1600 or 5120x2160 for increased sharpness.
> 
> 
> 
> LG end of year - 38" 1600 height, 144Hz.
Click to expand...

The monitor you speak of and their 32x9 1440p have noth caught my eye. The 38" 3840x1600 @144hz for gaming and the 49" 5120x1440p for production on my workstation. I was considering 4x27" but if it comes in under $1000 it will be an option running one on top of the other. I know Samsung made a 32x9 but 1080p was a deal breaker.


----------



## axiumone

toncij said:


> LG end of year - 38" 1600 height, 144Hz.


Problem with that one is it's edge lit. That's not a true hdr display. Even though the real estate is nice, that's a hard pass if you've seen hdr.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Deleted to prevent misinformation when I realised I was looking at the wrong model


----------



## MistaSparkul

ChiTownButcher said:


> axiumone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toncij said:
> 
> 
> 
> LG end of year - 38" 1600 height, 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with that one is it's edge lit. That's not a true hdr display. Even though the real estate is nice, that's a hard pass if you've seen hdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also only $1099 not $2500. Add FALD and call it $1500. No matter how you slice it the value of $2500 is a REALLY hard sell given other monitors on the market for less than half the price.
Click to expand...

Where did you hear $1099? Everywhere I looked there was no word on pricing at all.


----------



## moonbogg

This thing going well over $2000 really takes the shine out. I start to roll my eyes pretty hard at that point.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

MistaSparkul said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> axiumone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toncij said:
> 
> 
> 
> LG end of year - 38" 1600 height, 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with that one is it's edge lit. That's not a true hdr display. Even though the real estate is nice, that's a hard pass if you've seen hdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also only $1099 not $2500. Add FALD and call it $1500. No matter how you slice it the value of $2500 is a REALLY hard sell given other monitors on the market for less than half the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you hear $1099? Everywhere I looked there was no word on pricing at all.
Click to expand...

Scratch that.... I am a dope, that is the price of their current 3840x1600. I was Google searching and didnt scroll all the way down on their page website to realize it.

https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-38UC99-W-ultrawide-monitor


----------



## pLuhhmm

ridiculous...


----------



## muSPK

moonbogg said:


> This thing going well over $2000 really takes the shine out. I start to roll my eyes pretty hard at that point.


Its most likely gonna come closer to 2500$ if not more, I am sure its gonna be close to 3000$ in Swedistan, as the 4K HDR ROG monitor already cost 2500$ here.
And yeah, it really takes the shine out.


----------



## toncij

axiumone said:


> Problem with that one is it's edge lit. That's not a true hdr display. Even though the real estate is nice, that's a hard pass if you've seen hdr.


True, but then... I've used PG27UQ, but can't stand the fan noise. I've poured $2k to make my system dead-silent and to have an active, small, ****ty fan in a monitor is annoying AF. From what I see, probably PG35VQ will also feature a nice little fan at 75dB.


----------



## besthijacker

Is no news good news?


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Who knows? We're half way through the first quarter. With an end of 1Q, early 2Q target - it should show up for pre-order somewhere fairly soon, unless of course it has been delayed again.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

With the pricepoint that was hinted for this monitor I'm so over it, even after all this waiting. As soon as JJ hinted at that $2500 range at CES I immediately bought a AW3418DW and called it a day.


----------



## moonbogg

H4rd5tyl3 said:


> With the pricepoint that was hinted for this monitor I'm so over it, even after all this waiting. As soon as JJ hinted at that $2500 range at CES I immediately bought a AW3418DW and called it a day.


They wanted to make sure it was so expensive that only the big boys at Asus could have one.


----------



## animeowns

toncij said:


> True, but then... I've used PG27UQ, but can't stand the fan noise. I've poured $2k to make my system dead-silent and to have an active, small, ****ty fan in a monitor is annoying AF. From what I see, probably PG35VQ will also feature a nice little fan at 75dB.


really I never noticed my fan in my pg27uq I wonder if the BFGD or the alienware 55 inch oled 4k 120hz will have fans in them.


----------



## jdj9

H4rd5tyl3 said:


> With the pricepoint that was hinted for this monitor I'm so over it, even after all this waiting. As soon as JJ hinted at that $2500 range at CES I immediately bought a AW3418DW and called it a day.


How is it?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

jdj9 said:


> How is it?


Beautiful, I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## jdj9

H4rd5tyl3 said:


> Beautiful, I'm extremely happy with it.


I'm glad you like it. How is the panel overall? BLB / IPS glow?


----------



## CptSpig

H4rd5tyl3 said:


> With the pricepoint that was hinted for this monitor I'm so over it, even after all this waiting. As soon as JJ hinted at that $2500 range at CES I immediately bought a AW3418DW and called it a day.





jdj9 said:


> How is it?


I did the same thing could not be happier!


----------



## Brimlock

I would say the argument has changed vastly for this display, now that newer Nvidia GPU's can utilize VRR on non-G-SYNC displays. The question now is when do we think a FreeSync equivalent or challenger will appear, or is there already a competitive display already available? I've been looking at the LG 34GK950F, but the only downside I see is that the HDR 400 VESA doesn't really do much. The biggest issues for the display appear to have been resolved mostly with a new firmware update, and it would be vastly cheaper than what this display would cost.


----------



## Zenairis

Brimlock said:


> I would say the argument has changed vastly for this display, now that newer Nvidia GPU's can utilize VRR on non-G-SYNC displays. The question now is when do we think a FreeSync equivalent or challenger will appear, or is there already a competitive display already available? I've been looking at the LG 34GK950F, but the only downside I see is that the HDR 400 VESA doesn't really do much. The biggest issues for the display appear to have been resolved mostly with a new firmware update, and it would be vastly cheaper than what this display would cost.


Here’s the deal the Freesync knock offs of the 27”’s don’t have FALD. This makes a monsterous difference in contrast and black levels. With the FALD backlight disabled it looks almost indentical like the monitor on the right side. Left (Predator X27) Right (XB271HU) I did not take pictures with it disabled though.

Edit: These were both calibrated the previous night with an i1 Display Pro colorimeter.


----------



## Brimlock

Zenairis said:


> Here’s the deal the Freesync knock offs of the 27”’s don’t have FALD. This makes a monsterous difference in contrast and black levels. With the FALD backlight disabled it looks almost indentical like the monitor on the right side. Left (Predator X27) Right (XB271HU) I did not take pictures with it disabled though.
> 
> Edit: These were both calibrated the previous night with an i1 Display Pro colorimeter.


Are you replying in respect to the LG display only having HDR 400 VESA certification? I can see differences between the pictures. One looks brighter and slightly washed out compared to the one next to it.


----------



## Zenairis

Brimlock said:


> Zenairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the deal the Freesync knock offs of the 27”’s don’t have FALD. This makes a monsterous difference in contrast and black levels. With the FALD backlight disabled it looks almost indentical like the monitor on the right side. Left (Predator X27) Right (XB271HU) I did not take pictures with it disabled though.
> 
> Edit: These were both calibrated the previous night with an i1 Display Pro colorimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you replying in respect to the LG display only having HDR 400 VESA certification? I can see differences between the pictures. One looks brighter and slightly washed out compared to the one next to it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’ve tried monitors that use a lower HDR spec. They don’t even compare regardless of HDR/SDR. These things are really on another level altogether pictures and videos don’t do them justice.


----------



## moonbogg

Zenairis said:


> Here’s the deal the Freesync knock offs of the 27”’s don’t have FALD. This makes a monsterous difference in contrast and black levels. With the FALD backlight disabled it looks almost indentical like the monitor on the right side. Left (Predator X27) Right (XB271HU) I did not take pictures with it disabled though.
> 
> Edit: These were both calibrated the previous night with an i1 Display Pro colorimeter.


The image on the right does look way better. More clear and natural looking, so I totally get what you're saying. Problem is these FALD displays are just too expensive to even be considered for most of us. The difference in quality is obviously huge though.


----------



## Zenairis

moonbogg said:


> Zenairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the deal the Freesync knock offs of the 27”’s don’t have FALD. This makes a monsterous difference in contrast and black levels. With the FALD backlight disabled it looks almost indentical like the monitor on the right side. Left (Predator X27) Right (XB271HU) I did not take pictures with it disabled though.
> 
> Edit: These were both calibrated the previous night with an i1 Display Pro colorimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> The image on the right does look way better. More clear and natural looking, so I totally get what you're saying. Problem is these FALD displays are just too expensive to even be considered for most of us. The difference in quality is obviously huge though.
Click to expand...

That’s the camera focus as far as the clarity goes on th monitor on the right. The FALD display is the one on the left. In person the left is far clearer. I had a hard time bringing myself to ship it back to Acer just for the firmware upgrade. Also if you do not prefer the wider color space the monitor has 
A setting in the OSD to use sRGB color instead of the boosted color space. I can show more once it’s back. These are older pictures I took of MW2 on the X27 which for a game that’s almost 9 years old scaled far better than I imagined.


----------



## moonbogg

Zenairis said:


> That’s the camera focus as far as the clarity goes on th monitor on the right. The FALD display is the one on the left. In person the left is far clearer. I had a hard time bringing myself to ship it back to Acer just for the firmware upgrade. Also if you do not prefer the wider color space the monitor has
> A setting in the OSD to use sRGB color instead of the boosted color space. I can show more once it’s back. These are older pictures I took of MW2 on the X27 which for a game that’s almost 9 years old scaled far better than I imagined.


Does the FALD improve shadows and reduce IPS glow in SDR games as well? I know regular IPS monitors have a lot of glow and light bleed. Maybe when you get your monitor back you cna show some pictures of playing games in a dark room or something.


----------



## Zenairis

moonbogg said:


> Zenairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the camera focus as far as the clarity goes on th monitor on the right. The FALD display is the one on the left. In person the left is far clearer. I had a hard time bringing myself to ship it back to Acer just for the firmware upgrade. Also if you do not prefer the wider color space the monitor has
> A setting in the OSD to use sRGB color instead of the boosted color space. I can show more once it’s back. These are older pictures I took of MW2 on the X27 which for a game that’s almost 9 years old scaled far better than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the FALD improve shadows and reduce IPS glow in SDR games as well? I know regular IPS monitors have a lot of glow and light bleed. Maybe when you get your monitor back you cna show some pictures of playing games in a dark room or something.
Click to expand...

Enabling FALD completely removes IPS glow. Funny thing is the X27 does not have it enabled out of the box so the glow looked awful until I enabled it. So yes I’ll show some pictures. Acer just received my monitor this morning. It should be back by late next week.

The best way I can explain this monitor is imagine a panel that looks like a high end VA contrast wise, with the color accuracy and viewing angles of an IPS without the glow of an IPS. When it comes to visual fidelity you cannot get a monitor better than this or the PG27UQ. 

Oh and the haloing isn’t as bad some make it out to be it only happens in HDR mode if you’re in a pitch black area with bright light sources like FFXV at night with the street lights or their flashlights. If you’re using SDR it doesn’t halo at all because the brightness doesn’t go above 370 nits where as it can go above 1000 in HDR mode.

In fact I have a picture I took of FFXV maxed out in HDR mode last year. Ignore the FPS because I had the resolution scaling turned up to see just how far I could go. The bright light at the top is one of the lights in the back of the bedroom being on. Other than that see what you think about the 4K/HDR picture.

Edit: Yes shadows and blacks greatly benefit even in SDR just by having local dimming enabled (FALD.)


----------



## Zenairis

Actually let me say this the *ONLY* real fault the IPS models have is the sacrifices that have to be made going from 120 Hz to 144 Hz since it has to use YUV 4:2:2 and the issue with that can be seen on reading text. Also for whatever reason the YUV gamma issue at 144 Hz in SDR (it doesn’t appear in HDR mode for some reason.). However that firmware update I sent mine off for is supposed to fix the gamma issue. So we’ll see when it gets back.


----------



## subtec

moonbogg said:


> Does the FALD improve shadows and reduce IPS glow in SDR games as well? I know regular IPS monitors have a lot of glow and light bleed. Maybe when you get your monitor back you cna show some pictures of playing games in a dark room or something.


FALD can't eliminate IPS glow, but it does reduce it to only being visible in areas that are actually lit. See this video from a PC Monitors review for example:

https://youtu.be/rE2w-Op9K_U?t=70

In the scene with the leopard, it's first shown with FALD turned off and IPS glow is readily apparent over the entire screen. With FALD turned on, the glow is still there, but now only shows up in the currently active backlight zones.


----------



## moonbogg

subtec said:


> FALD can't eliminate IPS glow, but it does reduce it to only being visible in areas that are actually lit. See this video from a PC Monitors review for example:
> 
> https://youtu.be/rE2w-Op9K_U?t=70
> 
> In the scene with the leopard, it's first shown with FALD turned off and IPS glow is readily apparent over the entire screen. With FALD turned on, the glow is still there, but now only shows up in the currently active backlight zones.


That's a good demonstration. I don't think the FALD resolution is high enough to do something like that leopard justice though. Know what I'm saying? Do you get much improved contrast in small areas like the dark and bright zones on the leopard? The panel bleeds with a nearby LED behind it, and the LED's are spaced apart by about an inch, so I don't think the resolution will offer much improved contrast in areas that are a close-by mixture of dark and bright, such as the leopard's fur or a field of stars in the sky, or perhaps fireworks. Is that fair to say?


----------



## subtec

Yeah, you're exactly right. Any scenes with small, high brightness point sources of light against a dark background will expose the weaknesses of FALD. Later this year we should see some displays released with over 1000 dimming zones, and while that should offer some improvement, it's still not going to compete with per-pixel light control that e.g. OLED offers. If they can hit 100,000 zones, maybe then it will become a non-issue, or if dual-layer LCD ever makes it into mainstream consumer displays.


----------



## ibb27

> The AU Optronics VA panel being used for these two displays has apparently gone in to mass production as of Q3 2018, according to the latest information we have. Acer have told us that they expect their X35 model to be landing around July time. We have not had a firm indication from Asus on their PG35VQ but we wouldn’t be surprised to see it slightly earlier. The price is no doubt going to be extremely high, like the 27″ PG27UQ / X27 were, although we do not yet have an official RRP.


Source - TFTCentral


----------



## besthijacker

Wow. MAYBE A JULY RELEASE...

This monitor have to be literary QA perfect.


----------



## CallsignVega

This monitor may go down to being the most delayed in history.


----------



## toncij

CallsignVega said:


> This monitor may go down to being the most delayed in history.


And the issues...


----------



## bigjdubb

I was going to come in here and ask how a thread from 2017 in the News section keeps making it's way to the top but it appears that the monitor is still news and not an actual product yet. Somewhat ridiculous waiting period for an Asus monitor that's probably not going to be anywhere near as good as it's price would suggest.


----------



## Lass3

Forsakenfire said:


> Is anyone showing off a normal 4k monitor with HDR? I have a gaming monitor, I just want a normal HDR one to hook my ps4 pro up to.


Then get a TV. HDR PC monitors are a joke compared to these.
The "acceptable" PC HDR monitors are $2K+ and they are nowhere near TV's with FALD or OLED when it comes to HDR.

Both software (tons of bugs) and hardware really lacks on PC when it comes to HDR support. TVs and consoles are many years ahead.

Recently tested the Samsung C27HG70, DisplayHDR600 certified, and it had terrible HDR compared to my OLED TV. Close to useless.
Edge lit LCD and HDR is a big no-no and this is what most PC HDR monitors have.


----------



## Nizzen

Lass3 said:


> Then get a TV. HDR PC monitors are a joke compared to these.
> The "acceptable" PC HDR monitors are $2K+ and they are nowhere near TV's with FALD or OLED when it comes to HDR.
> 
> Both software (tons of bugs) and hardware really lacks on PC when it comes to HDR support. TVs and consoles are many years ahead.
> 
> Recently tested the Samsung C27HG70, DisplayHDR600 certified, and it had terrible HDR compared to my OLED TV. Close to useless.
> Edge lit LCD and HDR is a big no-no and this is what most PC HDR monitors have.


Tv's is a joke without DP and 144hz 4k input. Usless


----------



## Lass3

Nizzen said:


> Tv's is a joke without DP and 144hz 4k input. Usless


Well if you want proper HDR, TV's are where it's at.

HDR is a joke on PC monitors. Both software and hardware are years behind TV's and consoles in terms of HDR support.

There's native 120 Hz 4K TVs with proper HDR support. No DP obviously.

2160p at 144 Hz, good luck maxing out newer games haha, not even 2080 Ti is going to do it well and multi GPU is pretty much dead at this point, unless you're only benching.


----------



## DNMock

Lass3 said:


> Well if you want proper HDR, TV's are where it's at.
> 
> HDR is a joke on PC monitors. Both software and hardware are years behind TV's and consoles in terms of HDR support.
> 
> There's native 120 Hz 4K TVs with proper HDR support. No DP obviously.
> 
> 2160p at 144 Hz, good luck maxing out newer games haha, not even 2080 Ti is going to do it well and multi GPU is pretty much dead at this point, unless you're only benching.



It's called future-proofing. I for one look forward to having a monitor that I can't max out right out the box. Would be a pleasant change to get some longevity out of it.


----------



## Lass3

DNMock said:


> It's called future-proofing. I for one look forward to having a monitor that I can't max out right out the box. Would be a pleasant change to get some longevity out of it.


There's nothing futureproof about a DisplayHDR 400/600 monitor. The HDR experience is terrible. Seen multiple now. My OLED TV blows them away, with ease. Day and night difference.


----------



## DNMock

Lass3 said:


> There's nothing futureproof about a DisplayHDR 400/600 monitor. The HDR experience is terrible. Seen multiple now. My OLED TV blows them away, with ease. Day and night difference.


was more referring to the 4k 144hz


----------



## Lass3

DNMock said:


> was more referring to the 4k 144hz


Ah I see that makes sense then, my 1080 Ti sucks for 4K gaming IMO so with 2080 Ti or better it might work fine with degraded visuals, looking forward to Turing 7nm refresh myself

I guess the problem with 2160p at 144 Hz is that price is $2K+ and only 120 Hz is 4:4:4 capable


----------



## DNMock

Lass3 said:


> Ah I see that makes sense then, my 1080 Ti sucks for 4K gaming IMO so with 2080 Ti or better it might work fine with degraded visuals, looking forward to Turing 7nm refresh myself
> 
> I guess the problem with 2160p at 144 Hz is that price is $2K+ and only 120 Hz is 4:4:4 capable



That's true, didn't think about the added bandwidth requirements for HDR 4:4:4. Ugh, looks like the bandwidth of the cables and their ports are gonna continue to be a thorn.


----------



## Nizzen

Lass3 said:


> Well if you want proper HDR, TV's are where it's at.
> 
> HDR is a joke on PC monitors. Both software and hardware are years behind TV's and consoles in terms of HDR support.
> 
> There's native 120 Hz 4K TVs with proper HDR support. No DP obviously.
> 
> 2160p at 144 Hz, good luck maxing out newer games haha, not even 2080 Ti is going to do it well and multi GPU is pretty much dead at this point, unless you're only benching.


150-170+fps with 2x2080ti in Battlefield V. 

Sli is not dead yet


----------



## Cyber Locc

Lass3 said:


> There's nothing futureproof about a DisplayHDR 400/600 monitor. The HDR experience is terrible. Seen multiple now. My OLED TV blows them away, with ease. Day and night difference.



Where are you getting 400/600? the pg27uq is 1000nits, I too have an OLED TV, and a PG27UQ, and the HDR is great on the monitor, almost as good as my tv, short of the Haloing, the haloing sucks, but that is the nature of FALD, nothing can be done about it. OLED is going to screen burn, and TVs 120hz is a lie, and you wont hold 120 consistently so when a TV is actually 120hz, has DP (how you going to do 120hz without DP? oh ya, you aint) and Gsync, we will talk . 

Also, got a 2080ti, still on Air (blocks here, waiting on a few other loop upgrades to get here), and I can get 120 on Witcher 3, and couple other games I tried, didn't try 144hz, as you have to drop to 4:2:2 for that. You have to drop HDR if you go above 98hz too.

And what is "Proper HDR support", I would say HDR 10 is pretty proper hdr support, which the Swift has, so...


Edit: went back and read the first post in the chain, ya some of the stuff you say is true. Its buggy, it doesn't always work right with windows, however saying that the PG27UQ doesn't compete with Fald TVs is just false. Its actually better in a lot of ways, such as the haloing, its a small screen, so the 384 lighting zones dont carry as far, Fald 65inch with 384 zones is horrid. I feel like from reading your posts, you dont know much about the monitor, and have not experienced in real life. Is it perfect, no, are there TVs that are better? yes, they also carry a higher price tag.

If you know of a TV under 2k, that can reach 1000 nits full screen, I would love to see it, because AFAIK, they do not exist.

Ill just leave this, https://www.anandtech.com/show/13060/asus-pg27uq-gsync-hdr-review/6 and 80, is lowwww. That slider goes, high, I got to like 200 before I couldn't look it as my eyes were going to bleed, and at 80, its 1032 brightness lol. Which isnt really surprising my old monitor claims 300nits, and it at max brightness is not as bright as the Swift in SDR at 35%. I checked the slider for ya, I got to 240, and and it was hurting my eyes too much to keep going, as I was a foot away, and on this page (white screen) it was like looking at the sun, that was 1/3 the way about, so it goes to about 500.


----------



## Juub

No PC HDR monitor comes close to OLED TV's HDR. Actually, they don't even come close to high-end HDR TV's. If these monitors were TV's, they'd be mid-range in terms of HDR quality.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Juub said:


> No PC HDR monitor comes close to OLED TV's HDR. Actually, they don't even come close to high-end HDR TV's. If these monitors were TV's, they'd be mid-range in terms of HDR quality.


OLED yes I agree, because OLED is a different beast entirely. OLED has, of course every pixel back lit independently. The issue with OLED in PC's is burn in. 

Now as to non OLED TVs, now you are just speaking nonsense, without any basis. 

The Reviews and tests of the PG27UQ, show its color accuracy as perfect in HDR, and over 1200nits at white level 80 that slider goes up to I think it was 500, it's unbearable at 200+, I had to use a black screen to see how high it got. Mid-range HDR TVs are 600nits, at best, even some of the Top ends cannot even get close, the problem is pricing. 

Acer just released the cheaper 4k/144hz monitor, it's 1200, vs the 2k of the OGs, it's also 600nits peak, and not Fald. Thats how big the FALD 384 zone lighting, and 1100 nits brightness is worth, in the price. Its not the Gsync, its not all that other fluff, like I have been telling people. Its that Insane fald, that has almost double the independent lighting zones of TVs 5x its size. 

You litteraly have zero clue what you are talking about. 

If your statement was not including, the Monitor the thread is about or the PG27UQ and Acer Equivalent, than yes your right. Most HDR monitors get smoked by TVs. However these 2 monitors, are comparable to TVs in their price range, if not better.

Lets look at it, the Sony XBR75X940E is also Fald, and a Top End HDR TV, you know how many dimming zones it has? 250, compared to the Swifts 384, so that 250 for a 75inch TV, and 484 for a 27 inches TV..... Do you have the slightest clue how drastic that difference is lol? 

BTW, the Peak brightness for the Sony is 

Peak 10% display area HDR brightness: 1181 nits

The peak for the Asus, is 1032 Nits, at 80 on the slider, it gets alot brighter, ALOT brighter.

The Asus competes with TVs its price and slightly higher, on HDR, wins on Response Time, Adds Gsync, Adds better motion Blur, and all the Monitor stuff, for that it cuts its size drastically to be a monitor vs a TV, and adds crazy high Real Refresh rate.


HDR for the record is about 3 things, 

1. brightness, Which the Asus does fine. 

2. Independent Back lighting, OLED still wins of course, however as far as Fald TVs goes, it has more than most High End Tvs have in total in their huge panels, and definitely more than 99% do per inch/led. For reference, a 65inch TV would need 2221 independent lighting zones to match, or more, Can you show me 1 non OLED TV that has that many lights in its Fald? 

3. Color, its on par with most of the high end TVs in this too, even with its 8b+FRC

So where exactly do you see these TVs as being "Much better at HDR"?


----------



## m4fox90

Are we at the stage yet where OLED people are doing the Condescending Spongebob meme? I feel like we're just about there


----------



## AngryLobster

Cyber Locc said:


> OLED yes I agree, because OLED is a different beast entirely. OLED has, of course every pixel back lit independently. The issue with OLED in PC's is burn in.
> 
> Now as to non OLED TVs, now you are just speaking nonsense, without any basis.
> 
> The Reviews and tests of the PG27UQ, show its color accuracy as perfect in HDR, and over 1200nits at white level 80 that slider goes up to I think it was 500, it's unbearable at 200+, I had to use a black screen to see how high it got. Mid-range HDR TVs are 600nits, at best, even some of the Top ends cannot even get close, the problem is pricing.
> 
> Acer just released the cheaper 4k/144hz monitor, it's 1200, vs the 2k of the OGs, it's also 600nits peak, and not Fald. Thats how big the FALD 384 zone lighting, and 1100 nits brightness is worth, in the price. Its not the Gsync, its not all that other fluff, like I have been telling people. Its that Insane fald, that has almost double the independent lighting zones of TVs 5x its size.
> 
> You litteraly have zero clue what you are talking about.
> 
> If your statement was not including, the Monitor the thread is about or the PG27UQ and Acer Equivalent, than yes your right. Most HDR monitors get smoked by TVs. However these 2 monitors, are comparable to TVs in their price range, if not better.
> 
> Lets look at it, the Sony XBR75X940E is also Fald, and a Top End HDR TV, you know how many dimming zones it has? 250, compared to the Swifts 384, so that 250 for a 75inch TV, and 484 for a 27 inches TV..... Do you have the slightest clue how drastic that difference is lol?
> 
> BTW, the Peak brightness for the Sony is
> 
> Peak 10% display area HDR brightness: 1181 nits
> 
> The peak for the Asus, is 1032 Nits, at 80 on the slider, it gets alot brighter, ALOT brighter.
> 
> The Asus competes with TVs its price and slightly higher, on HDR, wins on Response Time, Adds Gsync, Adds better motion Blur, and all the Monitor stuff, for that it cuts its size drastically to be a monitor vs a TV, and adds crazy high Real Refresh rate.
> 
> 
> HDR for the record is about 3 things,
> 
> 1. brightness, Which the Asus does fine.
> 
> 2. Independent Back lighting, OLED still wins of course, however as far as Fald TVs goes, it has more than most High End Tvs have in total in their huge panels, and definitely more than 99% do per inch/led. For reference, a 65inch TV would need 2221 independent lighting zones to match, or more, Can you show me 1 non OLED TV that has that many lights in its Fald?
> 
> 3. Color, its on par with most of the high end TVs in this too, even with its 8b+FRC
> 
> So where exactly do you see these TVs as being "Much better at HDR"?


I dunno how you can openly claim someone has no idea what they're talking about when you yourself are clueless.

As a owner of both a X27 and X930e/Q8FN and prior B7 OLED, everything you just said is exactly what someone who doesn't own either monitor or TV would say.

The X27/PG27UQ have a huge zone count advantage but it goes to waste due to the monitors poor FALD algorithm. Small highlights result in multiple zones illuminating which effectively makes that 384 LED array 96 or less zones to the eye. In comparison, any mid range (TCL R617) or higher end LCD TV absolutely destroys the X27 in not only overall PQ but especially in HDR where it's poor native contrast becomes an eye sore. 

A FALD implementation is only as good as the algorithm behind it which is why many TV's with 1/4 the zone count outperform both monitors.

Also peak brightness means nothing if it means elevated black levels. IPS monitors and HDR should never belong in the same sentence. 

Look at RTing's test of the X27's local dimming, it's super abrupt in transition between zones. Compare that to something like a Q8FN which has only 40 zones but a far superior implementation and your entire argument goes out the window. Worse yet look at how miserably it fails on a checkerboard pattern, FALD on vs off results in a 500:1 gain in contrast ratio which is utterly pathetic for something with 384 zones. A Q9FN in comparison triples it's native contrast ratio on the same checkerboard pattern with FALD off vs On.

The attached image demonstrates how poor a combination the monitors garbage FALD is along with it's native 800:1 contrast. $549 TV's outperform it. Look at 2nd image which is the Q8FN measured at the same brightness/conditions.

Anyone impressed by either monitor in terms of HDR or overall PQ has never seen a decent TV. In fact I think they could cut the zone count down to 48-96 and achieve similar results as evident by that test cross.

I could go on and on but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Cyber Locc

AngryLobster said:


> I dunno how you can openly claim someone has no idea what they're talking about when you yourself are clueless.
> 
> As a owner of both a X27 and X930e/Q8FN and prior B7 OLED, everything you just said is exactly what someone who doesn't own either monitor or TV would say.
> 
> The X27/PG27UQ have a huge zone count advantage but it goes to waste due to the monitors poor FALD algorithm. Small highlights result in multiple zones illuminating which effectively makes that 384 LED array 96 or less zones to the eye. In comparison, any mid range (TCL R617) or higher end LCD TV absolutely destroys the X27 in not only overall PQ but especially in HDR where it's poor native contrast becomes an eye sore.
> 
> A FALD implementation is only as good as the algorithm behind it which is why many TV's with 1/4 the zone count outperform both monitors.
> 
> Also peak brightness means nothing if it means elevated black levels. IPS monitors and HDR should never belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Look at RTing's test of the X27's local dimming, it's super abrupt in transition between zones. Compare that to something like a Q8FN which has only 40 zones but a far superior implementation and your entire argument goes out the window. Worse yet look at how miserably it fails on a checkerboard pattern, FALD on vs off results in a 500:1 gain in contrast ratio which is utterly pathetic for something with 384 zones. A Q9FN in comparison triples it's native contrast ratio on the same checkerboard pattern with FALD off vs On.
> 
> The attached image demonstrates how poor a combination the monitors garbage FALD is along with it's native 800:1 contrast. $549 TV's outperform it. Look at 2nd image which is the Q8FN measured at the same brightness/conditions.
> 
> Anyone impressed by either monitor in terms of HDR or overall PQ has never seen a decent TV. In fact I think they could cut the zone count down to 48-96 and achieve similar results as evident by that test cross.
> 
> I could go on and on but I'll leave it at that.



Funny reply, seeing as you are taking alot of things of out reality. 

Like that fact, you complain about IPS glow and how it affects blooming. Without taking into the fact that is a per panel determination. Once stop to the pg27uq owners thread, will show you most of the panels do not bloom to the same degree as the one shown in RTratings. There is also the fact, that the acers have always been the lower quality panel, they are more prone to BLB, and IPS glow than the Asus equivalents every gen. 


Its funny that your QF8N pictures shows less bleed than the https://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/tv/sony/x930e/x930e-uniformity-large.jpg for the x930e, or maybe its not as that is a per panel issue. 

There is also the fact, that I'm not believing their blooming at 100cdm, because with my monitor at 40 on the white level, which is 400cdm there is no blooming. There is also the fact, the Sony is much brighter overall, the blacks are not as black, At all, thus eliminating some blooming. 

Then there is the fact, that you get back bleed, due to the fact the Sony is edge lit, which also causes the issues with the blacks not being as black, lights are not completely off. 

You are the one that is speaking like you own neither, as none of that Cross effect is found in actual use cases, when you are gaming or watching movies, its not there, and can be completely removed by lowering the brightness. 

The HDR is fine, it bests 500 dollar TVs all day long, with the added features its more than worth the cost. 


Also, while I agree, the IPS glow, does hinder HDR in very dark scenes with some clouding, it is after all pros and cons. I work on my monitor, I game on my monitor, I need high frames on my monitor, I need Gsync on my monitor. 

However to state the HDR is better on 500 dollar TVs is untrue and foolish, a 500 dollar tv with 400 peak nits, and edge lighting, will never ever ever compare to these monitors.

I do love, how you keep harping on a test on RTratings, which tells me you dont own anything. Or you would be testing yourself, and see thats a terrible panel they have, and how a small reduction in reference brightness, removes most of it, and all of it around 40. Also, as a supposed owner, if your so unimpressed by the monitor why keep it? Oh because your full of it lol. 

And we had the Sony TV, and now a Sammy KS8000, and have a Epson 5040ub, and the TV only gets watched for TV shows mostly, its too small for movies and the PQ of the 5040 destroy it, not not just because its 120 inch.


----------



## AngryLobster

When someone provides objective test data and you reply with subjective/opinionated nonsense your entire rebuttal is invalidated and I take it as an admission of defeat. 

I never once mentioned blooming in my post (it comes with the territory of FALD).

I bought/keep the monitor because it's the best the PC monitor market has to offer which I've vocalized many times is still gutter trash. I use the monitor for PC gaming/productivity and have a nice TV wall mounted for console/movie viewing.

BTW, I can buy a 55" TCL R617 with 96 Zone FALD that peaks 1000nits for $479 on sale (USA). Next up is a X900F that has been $849 on sale plenty of times.


----------



## Schnitter

Can't believe they haven't released this monitor yet. Glad I gave in and bought the Alienware AW3418DW. Been using it since October. By the time I need to upgrade from this monitor, hopefully, OLED ones will be out.


----------



## CptSpig

Schnitter said:


> Can't believe they haven't released this monitor yet. Glad I gave in and bought the Alienware AW3418DW. Been using it since October. By the time I need to upgrade from this monitor, hopefully, OLED ones will be out.


Same here I purchased the AW3418DW and could not be happier. Great monitor with a good price. :thumb:


----------



## Aldur

MistaSparkul said:


> This monitor WILL be more than $2,000.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR9XKFpVYmA
> 
> Go to 4:00 and there you have it folks.


The ASUS rep says they're in the final stages of validation but it should be ready by the end of Q1 or the beginning of Q2 at the very latest.... I would think that if it were the end of Q1 we would see it for pre-order at online retailers by now and if it was the beginning of Q2 we would at least be hearing something more about it. I think it's safe to say that this product has slipped yet again... :/

Here's banking on 2020!


----------



## muSPK

I wonder how many people are gonna lose interest in this monitor when they find out, that this monitor is actually gonna cost 3000$.


----------



## Cyber Locc

muSPK said:


> I wonder how many people are gonna lose interest in this monitor when they find out, that this monitor is actually gonna cost 3000$.


I hate ultrawides, with a passion. That said, it's not even 4k, who would by that? 

You can already buy that res/size for 500, 3000 is not justified. It's not like the PG27UQ, it's not an industry first or marvel at all, it's a much cheaper panel. 

I just don't see it, HDR 35inch 3440x1440p monitors already exist, all they did was add the FALD and think it's worth 6x more, ya I'm not buying into it. 

This needs to be a "5k Ultrawide" or it's worthless. And the fact they are saying it's the new "Benchmark elite gaming monitor" ya I'm not buying into that either. Sure it adds stuff that's found, but not together AFAIK, we have 35s with HDR, we have 35s with 200hz, this isn't revolutionary at all.

Granted once again, I don't like Ultrawides, I never liked Surround, it's just not my thing. I wouldn't give them 1k for this must less 3k. The 27, was different it was the first FALD afaik, it had HDR it's 4k not some janky hybrid res, and it's the first if it's kind 144hz 4k. That was worth the 2k, and now we see with non fald version how much that Fald costs 700-800 dollars, I assumed as much. 

This has less res, less pixels, less lights, less everything but oh we put a DAC and raise the price 3k. Ya that's a big nope.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Aldur said:


> Here's banking on 2020!


I would not be surprised in the least. According to TFT, it's going to be mid-summer now for these displays. We'll see. I have a morbid fascination watching this saga now.


----------



## Juub

Schnitter said:


> Can't believe they haven't released this monitor yet. Glad I gave in and bought the Alienware AW3418DW. Been using it since October. By the time I need to upgrade from this monitor, hopefully, OLED ones will be out.


I wanted to go for the LG 34Gk950F-B but it seems to be unavailable in Canada. I could have ordered it from the US but it would have costed me close to CAD200$ just in customs fees. I then heard about the AW3418DW and wanted it as well but it wasn't available at my retailer so I ended up purchasing the Acer Predator X34 P. The 120Hz model. I desired to go all in Ultrawide/3440x1440/OLED/G-Sync/120Hz monitor but this is not happening anytime soon and certainly not at a reasonable price. I gotta say I'm loving this monitor so far.


----------



## CallsignVega

SonnyTubbs said:


> I would not be surprised in the least. According to TFT, it's going to be mid-summer now for these displays. We'll see. I have a morbid fascination watching this saga now.


Ya in an age where 4K 120 Hz OLED is on the street, who cares about crappy 3440x1440 LCD's? This may have sold well a year ago, but summer 2019?


----------



## Nizzen

CallsignVega said:


> Ya in an age where 4K 120 Hz OLED is on the street, who cares about crappy 3440x1440 LCD's? This may have sold well a year ago, but summer 2019?


I want 3440x1440 OLED 120hz+


----------



## The Robot

OLED is overhyped trash with burn-in, bring on microLED.


----------



## Nizzen

The Robot said:


> OLED is overhyped trash with burn-in, bring on microLED.


GODLED is better


----------



## CallsignVega

The Robot said:


> OLED is overhyped trash with burn-in, bring on microLED.


Fixed it for you:

OLED is under-hyped with over-hyped burn-in "issues", bring on microLED that will take 5+ more years at ungodly prices to come out in computer monitors and in the meantime I will run some trash LCD screen because of the OLED burn-in boogeyman.


----------



## m4fox90

CallsignVega said:


> Fixed it for you:
> 
> OLED is under-hyped with over-hyped burn-in "issues", bring on microLED that will take 5+ more years at ungodly prices to come out in computer monitors and in the meantime I will run some trash LCD screen because of the OLED burn-in boogeyman.


OLED will be overhyped until it's available at a competitive price point to another option, whatever it is, and a usable monitor screen size besides huge TVs.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

A new preview of the AOC version of the panel. Highlights:

Tentative release date of "Late June" 
Grab of UFO Ghost Test @ 3:17

Here's an even more interesting update from reddit in regards to the X35 - it has passed HDR 1000 certification

https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...0/acer_x35_just_has_passed_hdr_certification/
https://displayhdr.org/certified-products/


----------



## Damaging Excess

SonnyTubbs said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSt3mi7BTo&t=0s
> 
> A new preview of the AOC version of the panel. Highlights:
> 
> Tentative release date of "Late June"
> Grab of UFO Ghost Test @ 3:17
> 
> Here's an even more interesting update from reddit in regards to the X35 - it has passed HDR 1000 certification
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...0/acer_x35_just_has_passed_hdr_certification/
> https://displayhdr.org/certified-products/


Depending on the price this will be my next monitor. I have a PG279Q ATM but I just want a bigger screen. Probably have the ultra wide below and the asus above it


----------



## skupples

two years later...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

axiumone said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.


Call me old fashioned, but I would prefer a more sturdy looking base. Those legs look like I can snap them between my fingers. I know I can't, but they definitely give me that impression.


----------



## Falknir

CallsignVega said:


> Fixed it for you:
> 
> OLED is under-hyped with over-hyped burn-in "issues", bring on microLED that will take 5+ more years at ungodly prices to come out in computer monitors and in the meantime I will run some trash LCD screen because of the OLED burn-in boogeyman.


I haven't really had burn-in issues with my LG 4K OLED C7 either. I am just waiting for video cards to support the new LG 4K OLED 120Hz TVs. Still it's nice having a lower resolution display that doesn't require the highest end video cards to push good frame rates on various games. Just wish they would make a 3440x1440 OLED at 144Hz or better.


----------



## animeowns

Falknir said:


> I haven't really had burn-in issues with my LG 4K OLED C7 either. I am just waiting for video cards to support the new LG 4K OLED 120Hz TVs. Still it's nice having a lower resolution display that doesn't require the highest end video cards to push good frame rates on various games. Just wish they would make a 3440x1440 OLED at 144Hz or better.


LG 2019 line of tv's have hdmi 2.1


----------



## pez

OC'ing Noob said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I would prefer a more sturdy looking base. Those legs look like I can snap them between my fingers. I know I can't, but they definitely give me that impression.


The old stand was way too big, and is a heavy bugger. I have it sitting in a closet right now. As long as monitors have VESA mounting points, I'm always happy lol.


----------



## animeowns

*PG35VQ Now Shipping*

https://www.blurbusters.com/asus-rog-pg35vq-finally-starts-shipping-200hz-1440p-ultrawide-monitor/ Has finally started shipping.

Monitor Images Unboxing https://www.chiphell.com/thread-2007136-1-1.html


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Out of curiosity... I know its GSync but what about Adaptive Sync/Freesync? Will it work with AMD Freesync?


----------



## skupples

if I remember correctly, freesync will always work with gsync, but not the other way around. You're covered for all sync stuff with a gsync panel.


----------



## dubldwn

Nah I don’t think it works like that. If it has a gsync module you need an nvidia card and it won’t go into some adaptive sync mode if you are running amd.


----------



## skupples

maybe I've got it backwards. I know NV owners can make use of Freesync on "AMD panels" I just thought I had read it went both ways. You can freesync on a gsync monitor with an AMD card. meaning someone with a Gsync monitor can take advantage of some form of a-sync with either AMD or NV. 

someone will surely correct us momentarily.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

dubldwn said:


> Nah I don’t think it works like that. If it has a gsync module you need an nvidia card and it won’t go into some adaptive sync mode if you are running amd.


 This is what I am afraid of am makes this a No Go at $2500+. It forces you to only buy NVidia GPU for as long as you own the monitor.


----------



## skupples

I suppose I had it backwards from what I'm reading. GSync displays only offer async via gsync. Whereas you can use both cards on a freesync monitor for async, just not the super special gsync.


----------



## Defoler

skupples said:


> I suppose I had it backwards from what I'm reading. GSync displays only offer async via gsync. Whereas you can use both cards on a freesync monitor for async, just not the super special gsync.


Gsync is not async in terms of standard. gsync is using nvidia's proprietary standard and hardware, while async is a DP standard ("stolen" from eDP 1.4). You don't get async via gsync. They don't exactly do the same thing (even if the end result can be similar).
You don't get async out of gsync monitor if you have AMD.
You can get async out of freesync monitor if you use AMD, and in some specific cases, from nvidia as well.
gsync compatible is nvidia's fancy name for freesync in order to not look like they decided to support freesync. But it also requires the monitor to support a few nvidia standards to do the same thing, just without the hardware.


----------



## Nizzen

Defoler said:


> skupples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I had it backwards from what I'm reading. GSync displays only offer async via gsync. Whereas you can use both cards on a freesync monitor for async, just not the super special gsync.
> 
> 
> 
> Gsync is not async in terms of standard. gsync is using nvidia's proprietary standard and hardware, while async is a DP standard ("stolen" from eDP 1.4). You don't get async via gsync. They don't exactly do the same thing (even if the end result can be similar).
> You don't get async out of gsync monitor if you have AMD.
> You can get async out of freesync monitor if you use AMD, and in some specific cases, from nvidia as well.
> gsync compatible is nvidia's fancy name for freesync in order to not look like they decided to support freesync. But it also requires the monitor to support a few nvidia standards to do the same thing, just without the hardware.
Click to expand...

There is a reason, there is no 3440x1440 200hz hdr 10 bit freesyncmonitor yet . Freesync isn't good enough yet.

G.sync is "fixing" it with hardware that cost alot of money.


----------



## looniam

Nizzen said:


> There is a reason, there is no 3440x1440 200hz hdr 10 bit freesyncmonitor yet . Freesync isn't good enough yet.
> 
> G.sync is "fixing" it with hardware that cost alot of money.



got a google translate for this?










fyi for moblie users - that what us PC guys see though you don't - it even screws of the quote. just saying.


----------



## muSPK

The PG35VQ will be released next week, atleast in the nordic countries, with the price tag $3400-3700.


Source: https://www.komplett.se/product/1132...curved-pg35vq#
https://www.proshop.se/Bildskaerm/AS...NC-HDR/2777719


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya those prices are LOL for a lowly 3440x1440 monitor.


----------



## animeowns

CallsignVega said:


> Ya those prices are LOL for a lowly 3440x1440 monitor.


so that means it will at least be $2500 once it hits the US. I will hard pass lol


----------



## Barefooter

Yeah WAY WAY over priced


----------



## Qu1ckset

Damn , everyone who waited so long for this monitor , for that price! Woooow


----------



## steelbom

Wow that's insane. Though, 200Hz at 3440x1440 is not common and it's HDR(1000 I hope?) so those things gunna be expensive initially.


----------



## skupples

think I read HDR400, but I'm probably mixing that up with another monitor


----------



## ibb27

TFTCentral review soonTM:

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/1140939078436839424


----------



## Brimlock

Its everything I want in a monitor, for a price I won't pay.


----------



## dansi

Anyone knows if apple xdr display work for pc gaming?

Absurd Asus pricing makes no sense for a stouty 35" ultra wide

Better off with lg c9 or even dell 55" oled.

Set custom ultrawide resolution if needed, way better, your custom resolution even can be higher vertical res of 1640


----------



## Swolern

They are smoking crack with that pricing! I doubt it will be that high for long.

Loving my LG 34GK950F-B @144hz backlight strobbed that i got less than 1/4th of this price!!!


----------



## sok0

I think they factored in $999 for the stand and just included in the price.......................


----------



## Nizzen

Swolern said:


> They are smoking crack with that pricing! I doubt it will be that high for long.
> 
> Loving my LG 34GK950F-B @144hz backlight strobbed that i got less than 1/4th of this price!!!


Same! Loving my LG950f


----------



## Tobiman

The LG 38 INCH 3840 X 1600 at 175hz is already announced. Why would I buy this again?


----------



## Barefooter

Tobiman said:


> The LG 38 INCH 3840 X 1600 at 175hz is already announced. Why would I buy this again?


That LG is the one I plan to buy!

Tweaktown just announced $3400 for the Asus PG35VQ! Not sure they will sell many at that price 
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/66359/asus-rog-swift-pg35vq-launched-3840x1440-200hz-3400/index.html


----------



## Ferreal

$1400 more than the 4K 144hz. Is it that much better? 200hz is interesting.


----------



## Aldur

Barefooter said:


> That LG is the one I plan to buy!
> 
> Tweaktown just announced $3400 for the Asus PG35VQ! Not sure they will sell many at that price
> https://www.tweaktown.com/news/66359/asus-rog-swift-pg35vq-launched-3840x1440-200hz-3400/index.html


Ugh, stop spread misinformation. There is no MSRP for the US market yet. They're getting the $3400 number by doing a direct conversion of 2699 pounds to USD, which is $3430. The problem here is that there are other factors that come into play, such as VAT. You factor in the 25% VAT that is being charged in the UK and that equals out to be about $2500 USD.


----------



## Barefooter

Aldur said:


> Ugh, stop spread misinformation. There is no MSRP for the US market yet. They're getting the $3400 number by doing a direct conversion of 2699 pounds to USD, which is $3430. The problem here is that there are other factors that come into play, such as VAT. You factor in the 25% VAT that is being charged in the UK and that equals out to be about $2500 USD.


Wasn't spreading misinformation, I clearly stated it was the price that Tweaktown posted with a link. Lighten up


----------



## Aldur

Barefooter said:


> Wasn't spreading misinformation, I clearly stated it was the price that Tweaktown posted with a link. Lighten up


Sorry if I came off a bit harsh, that was not my intention. I'm not saying you were intentionally spreading misinformation and trying to mislead people, but the TweakTown article was still misinformation and you were spreading it. Sooo.... yeah...


----------



## muSPK

sok0 said:


> I think they factored in $999 for the stand and just included in the price.......................



Don't forget the magical built in DAC!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Tobiman said:


> The LG 38 INCH 3840 X 1600 at 175hz is already announced. Why would I buy this again?


1000% this. Completely not worth it. I can buy the 38" LG today and the equivalent of the Asus in 3-5yr for the price of just the Asus now and have two monitors.


----------



## animeowns

if you want to know the price when it comes to the US it will be $2500


----------



## ChiTownButcher

animeowns said:


> if you want to know the price when it comes to the US it will be $2500


The ONLY way I would spend $2500 on a monitor at this point is if it was G-Sync Ultimate and Freesync compatible at the same time. I would never spend that much that ties me to one companies GPU for the rest of its life. Unfortunately I dont think that is going to happen and for that $ I can buy the LG G-Sync 38" LG and a second LG 38" Freesync Monitor and run one over top the other and just switch the bottom one when I buy a new GPU. I get the LG is not HDR10 but seeing as I am coming from a TN panel it's still a major upgrade.


----------



## animeowns

ChiTownButcher said:


> The ONLY way I would spend $2500 on a monitor at this point is if it was G-Sync Ultimate and Freesync compatible at the same time. I would never spend that much that ties me to one companies GPU for the rest of its life. Unfortunately I dont think that is going to happen and for that $ I can buy the LG G-Sync 38" LG and a second LG 38" Freesync Monitor and run one over top the other and just switch the bottom one when I buy a new GPU. I get the LG is not HDR10 but seeing as I am coming from a TN panel it's still a major upgrade.


why do you have 115 in all your post?


----------



## animeowns

muSPK said:


> Don't forget the magical built in DAC!


that's just like the hp empreiuem coming with the soundbar that we didn't ask for that add these things to justify the price increase lol.


----------



## Blejd

Hi
Somone can say me this monitor have chroma subsampling 4:2:2 like in pg27uq ?? active cooling with a rear fan ??


----------



## CallsignVega

Blejd said:


> Hi
> Somone can say me this monitor have chroma subsampling 4:2:2 like in pg27uq ?? active cooling with a rear fan ??


The 175 Hz will have full 8-bit color RGB (4:4:4) color. It will almost certainly have a fan seeing as it has the same DP 1.4 G-Sync FPGA as the PG27UQ.


----------



## Blejd

CallsignVega said:


> The 175 Hz will have full 8-bit color RGB (4:4:4) color. It will almost certainly have a fan seeing as it has the same DP 1.4 G-Sync FPGA as the PG27UQ.


and 175-200hz is 4:2:2 right ?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

animeowns said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY way I would spend $2500 on a monitor at this point is if it was G-Sync Ultimate and Freesync compatible at the same time. I would never spend that much that ties me to one companies GPU for the rest of its life. Unfortunately I dont think that is going to happen and for that $ I can buy the LG G-Sync 38" LG and a second LG 38" Freesync Monitor and run one over top the other and just switch the bottom one when I buy a new GPU. I get the LG is not HDR10 but seeing as I am coming from a TN panel it's still a major upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you have 115 in all your post?
Click to expand...

115?


----------



## Kokin

ChiTownButcher said:


> 115?


See attachment


----------



## CallsignVega

Blejd said:


> and 175-200hz is 4:2:2 right ?


Oh sorry I thought we were talking about the 38" LG that was brought up. The PG35VQ should be able to do the full 200 Hz at 4:4:4 8-bit. Just doing some swag math, DP 1.4 has enough bandwidth to do 3440x1440 10-bit full RGB HDR at around 162 Hz.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Monitor sucks for the price. $2500 for motion blur, bad viewing angles and local dimming light trails.... pass!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Kokin said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 115?
> 
> 
> 
> See attachment
Click to expand...

 it a problem with letter between r and t in the alphabet when done with mobile phone on overclock.net web page.

Here that letter - "s"

And in cap "S"

Maybe I replace "s" with $


----------



## animeowns

2nd review on youtube I believe


----------



## animeowns

ChiTownButcher said:


> it a problem with letter between r and t in the alphabet when done with mobile phone on overclock.net web page.
> 
> Here that letter - "s"
> 
> And in cap "S"
> 
> Maybe I replace "s" with $



Oh okay I see.


----------



## anonjoe

Two years of wait after announcement , and we get this mediocre overpriced thing....


----------



## Aldur

anonjoe said:


> Two years of wait after announcement , and we get this mediocre overpriced thing....


I'm curious, what were you expecting? 

Sure the price is higher than what I was expecting, but as far as features, it seems to be all there.


----------



## anonjoe

Aldur said:


> I'm curious, what were you expecting?
> 
> Sure the price is higher than what I was expecting, but as far as features, it seems to be all there.


For the price of 2500$ I would expect it not to have any of these imperfections for high end monitor.

.Not to have ghosting it's worse than twice cheaper LG monitor.
.Not to have slower input lag than cheaper monitor again.
.Not to have halo/bright spots from FALD, major disappointment, you will have to toggle it on and off based on what you do on your screen.(maybe a problem with all FALD screens don't know) 
And lastly given all the 200hz HDR screaming and advertising...to actually get full 200hz HDR with 4:4:4 colours... Which it dosnt do..


----------



## Aldur

anonjoe said:


> For the price of 2500$ I would expect it not to have any of these imperfections for high end monitor.
> 
> .Not to have ghosting it's worse than twice cheaper LG monitor.
> .Not to have slower input lag than cheaper monitor again.
> .Not to have halo/bright spots from FALD, major disappointment, you will have to toggle it on and off based on what you do on your screen.(maybe a problem with all FALD screens don't know)
> And lastly given all the 200hz HDR screaming and advertising...to actually get full 200hz HDR with 4:4:4 colours... Which it dosnt do..


I can understand your concerns.

Although there was some ghosting, I think it was pretty minimal and acceptable by most people standards. I agree that the input lag shown in Pauls hardware video is concerning, but I'm waiting for the TFT Central review which is coming out in about 11 hours to make a determination there. I think the haloing is something that is always going to be the case with FALD. In the Pauls Hardware video, he mentions that it's not noticeable in games and movies, so I'm not too concerned there.

I can understand the no HDR with 4:4:4 colors at 200 Hz being a disappointment. I'm not too concerned about that as I won't be doing anything that will be able to run at close to 200 FPS with my 2080 ti. But I can see that as a concern for somebody else who is running a game at 200 FPS.


----------



## l88bastar

This display is CRAP!


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> This display is CRAP!


Maybe not worth the $2500 price tag though, but it seems pretty nice to me. Why do you think it's crap?


----------



## bigjdubb

If it's not perfect, it's crap. That's the way the world works now.


I agree that it's not worth the money though, even if it was perfect.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> Maybe not worth the $2500 price tag though, but it seems pretty nice to me. Why do you think it's crap?





bigjdubb said:


> If it's not perfect, it's crap. That's the way the world works now.
> 
> 
> I agree that it's not worth the money though, even if it was perfect.


$2500

1440 peee

For $2500 you could get a C9 OLED or X27 and still have $500 to $1000 for hookers and blow left over.

Maybe 2 year ago, when this display was announced it would have been worth it lmao.....


----------



## Blejd

anonjoe said:


> For the price of 2500$ I would expect it not to have any of these imperfections for high end monitor.
> 
> .Not to have ghosting it's worse than twice cheaper LG monitor.
> .Not to have slower input lag than cheaper monitor again.
> .Not to have halo/bright spots from FALD, major disappointment, you will have to toggle it on and off based on what you do on your screen.(maybe a problem with all FALD screens don't know)
> And lastly given all the 200hz HDR screaming and advertising...to actually get full 200hz HDR with 4:4:4 colours... Which it dosnt do..


.
Dude who playing with HDR in 200hz ?? LoL  for HDR enouch 100hz+ :_) if you play fps games you play with min settings and HDR off. on 190fps/200hz.


----------



## Mad Pistol

l88bastar said:


> This display is CRAP!


Definitely not crap.

Also, definitely not worth 5x the asking price of my 1440P, 144hz GSYNC monitor.


----------



## l88bastar

Mad Pistol said:


> Definitely not crap.
> 
> Also, definitely not worth 5x the asking price of my 1440P, 144hz GSYNC monitor.


Thus crap!


----------



## dansi

When is acer version out?
Aoc version?

I can do without dac, rgb sync and all that useless jazz.

Just a good hdr high res monitor big enough on desk, not overly big like lg oled or bfg


----------



## Scotty99

Whats crazy is these 2k+ monitors would feel slower than my 1440p 165hz tn panel, id actually perform worse in games by "upgrading" to this.


----------



## dansi

But they will produce better pictures than your peasant tn panel


----------



## Ford8484

DADDYDC650 said:


> Monitor sucks for the price. $2500 for motion blur, bad viewing angles and local dimming light trails.... pass!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdMzJHLHB9A


that was light trails with the backlight set to "gradual" though...


----------



## Ford8484

animeowns said:


> 2nd review on youtube I believe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnFB2pFL2wc


 I like Pauls Hardware but you can tell he doesn't know much about HDR. Curious if Hardware Unboxed will review this- they do solid reviews. TFT Central has their review up and it has the same benefits/drawbacks other VA tech has (higher native contrast/smearing).


----------



## Ford8484

anonjoe said:


> For the price of 2500$ I would expect it not to have any of these imperfections for high end monitor.
> 
> .Not to have ghosting it's worse than twice cheaper LG monitor.
> .Not to have slower input lag than cheaper monitor again.
> .Not to have halo/bright spots from FALD, major disappointment, you will have to toggle it on and off based on what you do on your screen.(maybe a problem with all FALD screens don't know)
> And lastly given all the 200hz HDR screaming and advertising...to actually get full 200hz HDR with 4:4:4 colours... Which it dosnt do..


slower input lag? Check out the lag here...

https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg35vq.htm#lag


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Ford8484 said:


> DADDYDC650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor sucks for the price. $2500 for motion blur, bad viewing angles and local dimming light trails.... pass!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdMzJHLHB9A
> 
> 
> 
> that was light trails with the backlight set to "gradual" though...
Click to expand...

 but you see a spotlight around the mouse in the ocean in game


----------



## skupples

the LG is already out n only $1k too, right? or is that the non Gsync model.

https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-38GL950G-B-gaming-monitor

:| well, at least it's out in some form.


----------



## bigjdubb

ChiTownButcher said:


> but you see a spotlight around the mouse in the ocean in game


The price you pay for local dimming. The zones would have to be tiny to only light up the cursor.

Most bright objects moving across the screen are supposed to cast a shine (sun, comet, fireball, etc..) so it seems natural in a normal context, it's only the mouse cursor that raises a problem with the effect.


----------



## moonbogg

Looks like the excitement for this monitor kind of fizzled out pretty quick. Hardly any discussion about it after the anticipated TFT Central review came out.


----------



## Naennon

Mad Pistol said:


> Definitely not crap.


it is....


----------



## CallsignVega

I certainly don't expect many people will be shelling out $2,500 for a 3440x1440 monitor. A crowded market with almost all competing offerings below $1,000.


----------



## bigjdubb

moonbogg said:


> Looks like the excitement for this monitor kind of fizzled out pretty quick. Hardly any discussion about it after the anticipated TFT Central review came out.


Well at the end of the day it's still a $2500 monitor, this thing has Titan RTX levels of gaming value. Twice the price and only a little bit better than it's nearest competition.


----------



## Aldur

bigjdubb said:


> Well at the end of the day it's still a $2500 monitor, this thing has Titan RTX levels of gaming value. Twice the price and only a little bit better than it's nearest competition.


This exactly what it is. You always pay a premium for the top of the line gear. Yes, it might only be a little better, but it's for the people who are willing to pay for that premium. This has always been the case for premium gear.


----------



## bigjdubb

And from that perspective it's not crap. It's not perfect but I think anyone who is seriously looking at $2,500 monitors probably understands that there is no amount of money that will buy something perfect, because perfect doesn't exist. If they can't make a "perfect" professional display for $30,000, there is no way they can make a cheap $2,500 monitor perfect.


----------



## Aldur

bigjdubb said:


> And from that perspective it's not crap. It's not perfect but I think anyone who is seriously looking at $2,500 monitors probably understands that there is no amount of money that will buy something perfect, because perfect doesn't exist. If they can't make a "perfect" professional display for $30,000, there is no way they can make a cheap $2,500 monitor perfect.


I agree 100%


----------



## l88bastar

bigjdubb said:


> And from that perspective it's not crap. It's not perfect but I think anyone who is seriously looking at $2,500 monitors probably understands that there is no amount of money that will buy something perfect, because perfect doesn't exist. If they can't make a "perfect" professional display for $30,000, there is no way they can make a cheap $2,500 monitor perfect.


Its a total downgrade from my X27....and costs way more. Anybody seriously looking at a $2,500 monitor is not looking at this thing lol


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> Its a total downgrade from my X27....and costs way more. Anybody seriously looking at a $2,500 monitor is not looking at this thing lol


So the X27 is a 4k (I've never wanted a 4k monitor), 384 local dimming zones, a really loud annoying fan, IPS panel, and from what I've been told the bloom is horrible on this panel as it's an IPS panel. I don't see how the PG35VQ is the downgrade here... but each to their own.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the X27 is a 16:9 monitor. That's definitely a huge downgrade in my book, I'll never go back to a 16:9 monitor.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> So the X27 is a 4k (I've never wanted a 4k monitor), 384 local dimming zones, a really loud annoying fan, IPS panel, and from what I've been told the bloom is horrible on this panel as it's an IPS panel. I don't see how the PG35VQ is the downgrade here... but each to their own.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that the X27 is a 16:9 monitor. That's definitely a huge downgrade in my book, I'll never go back to a 16:9 monitor.


1} Only cyclops like UW and its not totally supported on many games.
2) The fan on the x27 is not loud. The fan on the asus version is loud..also that UW has THREE FANS lmao
3) IPS is far superior to VA with color and motion clarity
4) The UW has more dimming zones but they are spread over a larger area combined with lower DPI = worse halo blooming
5) 2160 vertical resolution CRUSHES 1440pee


----------



## m4fox90

l88bastar said:


> 1} Only cyclops like UW and its not totally supported on many games.
> 2) The fan on the x27 is not loud. The fan on the asus version is loud..also that UW has THREE FANS lmao
> 3) IPS is far superior to VA with color and motion clarity
> 4) The UW has more dimming zones but they are spread over a larger area combined with lower DPI = worse halo blooming
> 5) 2160 vertical resolution CRUSHES 1440pee


Yeah this seems like a necessary iteration for monitor advancement overall, but the X27 remains the superior consumer product, and arguably the XB3/XB273K as well.


----------



## moonbogg

Honestly any grown adult with a half decent job should be able to afford a simple toy like this though. Expensive for a kid working fast food, but not expensive for a real person. That's what some people tend to think anyway.


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> 1} Only cyclops like UW and its not totally supported on many games.
> 2) The fan on the x27 is not loud. The fan on the asus version is loud..also that UW has THREE FANS lmao
> 3) IPS is far superior to VA with color and motion clarity
> 4) The UW has more dimming zones but they are spread over a larger area combined with lower DPI = worse halo blooming
> 5) 2160 vertical resolution CRUSHES 1440pee


To respond to your assertions below.

1) I've only played a handful of that don't support the "cyclops like UW" (what does that even mean!?). And those games were easily fixed with Flawless Widescreen.

2) Riiiiggghhht. This guy and this video show how crazy loud that fan is. I'll go with the evidence presented in that video over your word. (https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/8q7cf6/why_i_sent_my_acer_predator_x27_back_a_loud_fan)
Also, so by your logic, you'd rather have one fan that has to ramp up massively and generate tons of noise than 3 fans that can spin at a low RPM and stay quiet... Yeah, I'll take the lower spinning fans any day...

3) Probably right to a degree, but there's always a trade-off, IPS is not a perfect technology by any means. Also, the PG35VQ has better color than my Acer X34 which is IPS. And that bloom man, how can you stand that bloom!? That would be a deal killer for me.

4) Nope, try again. If you do the math and divide the number of local dimming by the square inches of each display they both come out to around 1 inch for each local dimming zone. Granted the PG35VQ does have a lower DPI than the X27, but why would that matter at all with regards to bloom? Local dimming is about the size of the local dimming, not the DPI... Also, given that the X27 is IPS and the PG35VQ is VA, the blooming is going to be worse on the X27.

5) I actually disagree, I don't want more vertical resolution. I don't need it for my work and 4k is too difficult even for a 2080 ti to push properly in most AAA games. Sure you can do 4k in games, but you have to turn down other graphical features to maintain acceptable frame rates. Doing so just makes the game look worse than if it was at a lower resolution. So in my opinion, 2160 vertical resolution by no means "CRUSHES" "1440pee", it's quite the opposite.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> To respond to your assertions below.
> 
> 1) I've only played a handful of that don't support the "cyclops like UW" (what does that even mean!?). And those games were easily fixed with Flawless Widescreen.
> 
> 2) Riiiiggghhht. This guy and this video show how crazy loud that fan is. I'll go with the evidence presented in that video over your word. (https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/8q7cf6/why_i_sent_my_acer_predator_x27_back_a_loud_fan)
> Also, so by your logic, you'd rather have one fan that has to ramp up massively and generate tons of noise than 3 fans that can spin at a low RPM and stay quiet... Yeah, I'll take the lower spinning fans any day...
> 
> 3) Probably right to a degree, but there's always a trade-off, IPS is not a perfect technology by any means. Also, the PG35VQ has better color than my Acer X34 which is IPS. And that bloom man, how can you stand that bloom!? That would be a deal killer for me.
> 
> 4) Nope, try again. If you do the math and divide the number of local dimming by the square inches of each display they both come out to around 1 inch for each local dimming zone. Granted the PG35VQ does have a lower DPI than the X27, but why would that matter at all with regards to bloom? Local dimming is about the size of the local dimming, not the DPI... Also, given that the X27 is IPS and the PG35VQ is VA, the blooming is going to be worse on the X27.
> 
> 5) I actually disagree, I don't want more vertical resolution. I don't need it for my work and 4k is too difficult even for a 2080 ti to push properly in most AAA games. Sure you can do 4k in games, but you have to turn down other graphical features to maintain acceptable frame rates. Doing so just makes the game look worse than if it was at a lower resolution. So in my opinion, 2160 vertical resolution by no means "CRUSHES" "1440pee", it's quite the opposite.


#1 I had several UWs and liked them, but always disliked 1440p.

#2 That idiot had a defective unit. I had the same problem with my x27, basically the fan power cable gets to close to the fan blades and hits the blades and makes the noise. Anybody with an IQ greater than room temperature can easily solve the problem in less than one minute by observing the rear of the display and pulling the power cable from the blades.

#3 OLED is GOD TIER picture quality, everything else is trash: IPS is garbage and VA is HOT GARBAGE, while TN is pure feces.

#4 The haloing has already been described as being much worse by literally every reviewer that physically saw the display

#5 1440pee is 2011 tech, get with the program. Also, @ $2500 this display is going to be a massive sales failure....prove me wrong!


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> #1 I had several UWs and liked them, but always disliked 1440p.
> 
> #2 That idiot had a defective unit. I had the same problem with my x27, basically the fan power cable gets to close to the fan blades and hits the blades and makes the noise. Anybody with an IQ greater than room temperature can easily solve the problem in less than one minute by observing the rear of the display and pulling the power cable from the blades.
> 
> #3 OLED is GOD TIER picture quality, everything else is trash: IPS is garbage and VA is HOT GARBAGE, while TN is pure feces.
> 
> #4 The haloing has already been described as being much worse by literally every reviewer that physically saw the display
> 
> #5 1440pee is 2011 tech, get with the program. Also, @ $2500 this display is going to be a massive sales failure....prove me wrong!


#1: I would love the DPI of 4k in a UW, but as I stated earlier, the most powerful GPU on the market right now can't handle 4k properly, let alone a 4k UW. That means the best we can do right now is a 1440p UW. I don't understand why we're arguing this point here, I like 1440p UWs, you don't, that seems nothing more than a matter of preference.

#2: That might be the case, I don't have one so I don't know for sure. But, as I said earlier, I'd rather take 3 slow spinning fans over 1 fast spinning fan. And any review of the PG35VQ that I've seen has said it's really quiet.

#3: I agree that OLED is the best picture, but it has serious drawbacks as a PC monitor, hence why we haven't seen OLED take over the PC monitor market. I agree that TN is garbage, but I think that IPS vs VA is a matter of preference as each has its own pros and cons.

#4: Have a link to this claim? Every professional and user review that I've seen say that the haloing/blooming is not bad at all on the PG35VQ. Also, IPS does terribly with haloing/blooming as the contrast is bad with IPS. So, I think you have some misinformation here.

#5: Wait whut? That literally makes no sense what you said there about 1440p. How could it be a 2011 technology? You seem to have a serious grudge against 1400p for some reason. To me it's a matter of preference. 1440p UW works great for me with my work and games. 

I agree that at $2500 that it probably won't sell well and just like with the X27, the price will drop shortly, maybe 6 months, after launch.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> #1: I would love the DPI of 4k in a UW, but as I stated earlier, the most powerful GPU on the market right now can't handle 4k properly, let alone a 4k UW. That means the best we can do right now is a 1440p UW. I don't understand why we're arguing this point here, I like 1440p UWs, you don't, that seems nothing more than a matter of preference.
> 
> #2: That might be the case, I don't have one so I don't know for sure. But, as I said earlier, I'd rather take 3 slow spinning fans over 1 fast spinning fan. And any review of the PG35VQ that I've seen has said it's really quiet.
> 
> #3: I agree that OLED is the best picture, but it has serious drawbacks as a PC monitor, hence why we haven't seen OLED take over the PC monitor market. I agree that TN is garbage, but I think that IPS vs VA is a matter of preference as each has its own pros and cons.
> 
> #4: Have a link to this claim? Every professional and user review that I've seen say that the haloing/blooming is not bad at all on the PG35VQ. Also, IPS does terribly with haloing/blooming as the contrast is bad with IPS. So, I think you have some misinformation here.
> 
> #5: Wait whut? That literally makes no sense what you said there about 1440p. How could it be a 2011 technology? You seem to have a serious grudge against 1400p for some reason. To me it's a matter of preference. 1440p UW works great for me with my work and games.
> 
> I agree that at $2500 that it probably won't sell well and just like with the X27, the price will drop shortly, maybe 6 months, after launch.


1) The 1600p 38" looks like a much better UW for the money. I may get one, still on the fence.
2) It is the case, that reviewer was an irresponsible idiot and I will never watch his stuff again.
3) I have owned two LG C6, One C7 and now a C9 have not had any burn in issues. However, I am proactive
with my oled displays. Hide the task bar, hide windows icons, keep the background pure black, dont watch tv with static images.
4) The blooming is apparent and worse than the x27 due to the lower PPI the halo is "bigger" None the less that is a none issue
with me. Haloing is not one of my pet peeves.
5) In 2011 I had the overclocked catleap 1440pee display and it was cutting edge for the time. That was 8 years ago.

This $2500 UW is a waste and will sell worse than the X27 and Ausus variant....it should have been released a year and a half ago.

Personally, I am waiting for a nice 32" 4k 144hz display. I would prefer the 1000 LED or an OLED. I may play with the 38" UW and the 43" Asus 4k....but I know I will not be satisfied with anything less than 1000LED 32" or OLED 48" or smaller.


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> 1) The 1600p 38" looks like a much better UW for the money. I may get one, still on the fence.
> 2) It is the case, that reviewer was an irresponsible idiot and I will never watch his stuff again.
> 3) I have owned two LG C6, One C7 and now a C9 have not had any burn in issues. However, I am proactive
> with my oled displays. Hide the task bar, hide windows icons, keep the background pure black, dont watch tv with static images.
> 4) The blooming is apparent and worse than the x27 due to the lower PPI the halo is "bigger" None the less that is a none issue
> with me. Haloing is not one of my pet peeves.
> 5) In 2011 I had the overclocked catleap 1440pee display and it was cutting edge for the time. That was 8 years ago.
> 
> This $2500 UW is a waste and will sell worse than the X27 and Ausus variant....it should have been released a year and a half ago.
> 
> Personally, I am waiting for a nice 32" 4k 144hz display. I would prefer the 1000 LED or an OLED. I may play with the 38" UW and the 43" Asus 4k....but I know I will not be satisfied with anything less than 1000LED 32" or OLED 48" or smaller.


1) I've looked at LGs 38" UW monitor that is coming out. My concerns there is that 3840×1600 has about a million more pixels than 3440x1440 and the 2080 ti already has trouble keeping good frame rates (90-100 FPS) at 3440x1440 in new AAA games. Also, the LG UW 400 HDR IIRC. If the PG35VQ doesn't fit the bill for me, I might pick up that monitor instead later in the year.

2) Yes, we already discussed this point, I agreed it's possible, but I see you were unable to provide proof of reviews that say the halo/bloom of the PG35VQ is terrible or worse than the X27.

3) Right, it can be done, but for the vast majority of consumers it would be a nightmare and the different monitor manufacturers out there aren't will to take a big gamble on it.

4) That's not how haloing/bloom works. It's the size of the local dimming backlights that has an effect on the haloing. Whether the local-dimming backlights light up 1,000 pixels or 10,000 pixels it doesn't matter, only the actual size of the lit up area matters. In this case, the X27 and the PG35VQ have the same size of local-dimming backlights. So the difference between the two comes down to the panel tech of which VA has better contrast ratios so it performs better than IPS in this regard.

5) What does that matter? Sure 1440p monitors might have hit the market in 2011, but that has no bearing if the resolution is still good today or not. For my work and the gaming I do 3440x1440 is perfect for what I need. Again this comes down to personal preference. If 4k works better for you then great, it doesn't work well for me. It has nothing to do with 1440p being "old tech".


----------



## animeowns

moonbogg said:


> Looks like the excitement for this monitor kind of fizzled out pretty quick. Hardly any discussion about it after the anticipated TFT Central review came out.


The problem is people thought it would cost $1200-1500 and they don't want to pay $2500 for a va panel.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> 1) I've looked It has nothing to do with 1440p being "old tech".


Buy and let us know how it goes. Not worth anything remotely close to 2.5k IMHO.
Reminds me of the BFGD....cool display, but aint worth 5 grand.

I could see 1.5k for the PG35VQ and 3k for the BFGD...


----------



## stefxyz

Tobiman said:


> The LG 38 INCH 3840 X 1600 at 175hz is already announced. Why would I buy this again?


The answer is HDR. The LG will have hdr400 which is no hdr at all in reality. Also nombacklit zones as it seems which again kills hdr.


----------



## Nightbird

I'll wait for this or something like this to drop down to 1,500 before I jump aboard.


----------



## odi83

To any owner of pg27uq or acer x27 that want to see how hdr blooming compares to pg35vq , you can do a simple emulation test. Go to sdr and set 500 nits on your monitor and play this video : 



 on chrome . Notice the blooming at these values , having in mind that this is a very close image with that that you will get in pg35vq at least blooming wise . Then enable hdr in windows , close and restart chrome and play the video again . Watch the blooming again , this is the actual hdr blooming of the pg27uq. The sdr 500 nits video emulates black levels of the pg35vq on the pg27uq when it will go 1000 nits in hdr , so you will get a realistic idea of how blooming will look like in pg35vq against pg27uq or x27. I took the black level numbers that tftcentral gave for the 2 monitors and thought of this test . In general pg27uq has double the black levels in the same brightness settings . So when you have 1000 nits highlights in pg27uq you get an almost 1.00 black level number. In pg35vq at 1000 nits highlights you get 0.5 black level numbers . Being an owner of the acer x27 and doing this test , i notice a good reduction in blooming if i emulate the pg35vq , but still not a very pleasant image , with noticeable blooming . Since this video is a worst case scenario , i wouldn't consider changing x27 for pg35vq , only for hdr purposes. I think if you take smearing for granted , the reduced ppi and the problematic situation with the 21:9 aspect ratio ( cutscenes in games and console support ) the 4k models are the better deal right now . But then again some people prefer UW , so it all comes down to personal choices.


----------



## Nizzen

Benny89 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info Cali. The acer looks much better aesthetically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW WOW WOW! That finally looks so SLEEEEEEEK.
> 
> Link please. If this is Acer version of this montor- Acer definitely has my money, not Asus. Look at that shapes baby!
> 
> Finally monitor I can upgrade too. I am leaving small 27 144Hz 4K monitors to people with zoom glasses.
> 
> Gonna enjoy that 200Hz 35" Ultra Wide



Hope you are gonna enjoy nerfed colors in 200hz


----------



## ChiTownButcher

moonbogg said:


> Honestly any grown adult with a half decent job should be able to afford a simple toy like this though. Expensive for a kid working fast food, but not expensive for a real person. That's what some people tend to think anyway.


This made me laugh. I have a 6 figure income and nearing 7 figure investable assets and 25+ years until retirement and still dont have an interest in this for the $2500 price tag. $1500 and less latency/ghosting issues and I could see it but at $2500 it's not worth it.


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> Buy and let us know how it goes. Not worth anything remotely close to 2.5k IMHO.
> Reminds me of the BFGD....cool display, but aint worth 5 grand.
> 
> I could see 1.5k for the PG35VQ and 3k for the BFGD...


Again I don't know where you're coming from with this. I have said many times over that I don't think this monitor is worth $2.5k. For some reason, you keep bringing up this point as if I'm arguing it with you. But good job on avoiding any questions or points I have brought up thus far.


----------



## l88bastar

Aldur said:


> Again I don't know where you're coming from with this. I have said many times over that I don't think this monitor is worth $2.5k. For some reason, you keep bringing up this point as if I'm arguing it with you. But good job on avoiding any questions or points I have brought up thus far.


I've already slammed your other "points" into oblivion.

This conversation has grown tiresome, now is the time on SPROCKETS VER VEE DANCE!!!!


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> I've already slammed your other "points" into oblivion.


LOL, oh please... You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/innolux-latest-panel-development-plans-june-2019/

Looks like we’re supposed to be getting monitors with 1 Million zones sometime in the not too distant future.

Of course we all know a development announcement could end up producing nothing but at least we know it’s in the works. I’ve always said that sub-1000 zone displays will quickly become obsolete. Once we’ve got 1280x720 resolution zone control it’s hard to say what will happen with the competition between OLED and LCD.


----------



## leonman44

Why this monitor has still similar bleeding issues with the z35p? 

I thought that this was due to the edge lit panel which made sense back in the day , the direct led shouldn't eliminate this blotchy effect?


----------



## animeowns

l88bastar said:


> I've already slammed your other "points" into oblivion.
> 
> This conversation has grown tiresome, now is the time on SPROCKETS VER VEE DANCE!!!!


BFGD is currently $3999 on microcenter shipped I would like to see how the asus varient does as it comes out I know it won't have the soundbar coming with it so they might be able to lower the price I would like to see how the BFGD display does for gaming since it doesn't have the smearing issue like the pg35vq. If I can get a similar experience from the BFGD that I had with my Pg27UQ It would be worth it the only downside to the pg27uq for me was the screen size you have to use scaling in windows just to run it @ 4k cause of the small screen I like to watch movies and play games on 1 screen and sometimes from bed can't really do that on a 27 inch 4k https://www.microcenter.com/product...k-uhd-144hz-dp-hdmi-g-sync-gaming-led-monitor


----------



## l88bastar

animeowns said:


> BFGD is currently $3999 on microcenter shipped I would like to see how the asus varient does as it comes out I know it won't have the soundbar coming with it so they might be able to lower the price I would like to see how the BFGD display does for gaming since it doesn't have the smearing issue like the pg35vq. If I can get a similar experience from the BFGD that I had with my Pg27UQ It would be worth it the only downside to the pg27uq for me was the screen size you have to use scaling in windows just to run it @ 4k cause of the small screen I like to watch movies and play games on 1 screen and sometimes from bed can't really do that on a 27 inch 4k https://www.microcenter.com/product...k-uhd-144hz-dp-hdmi-g-sync-gaming-led-monitor


The BFGD is also a VA panel and smears as well...its got the same issue as this 35" does...VA....VA is crap....I think VA is actually crappier than TN because at least you know your dealing with street trash when you use TN. When you use VA it initially gives the impression that it is way better than it actually is with its decent colors and nice contrast....but then as you dig deeper into the VA hole you see the slower pixel speeds, trailing smear of crap, subpar viewing angles....VA is deceptively hot garbage.

OLED is our overlord. There is OLED and then there is everything else. Pick your poison, they all are subpar to master OLED!


----------



## animeowns

l88bastar said:


> The BFGD is also a VA panel and smears as well...its got the same issue as this 35" does...VA....VA is crap....I think VA is actually crappier than TN because at least you know your dealing with street trash when you use TN. When you use VA it initially gives the impression that it is way better than it actually is with its decent colors and nice contrast....but then as you dig deeper into the VA hole you see the slower pixel speeds, trailing smear of crap, subpar viewing angles....VA is deceptively hot garbage.
> 
> OLED is our overlord. There is OLED and then there is everything else. Pick your poison, they all are subpar to master OLED!


I am trying to hold out until Q4 2019 to see if we can get a holiday release for the alienware 55 inch oled monitor if it does not come out by then I am going with a 65 inch lg c9 as my primary gaming display for pc.


----------



## bigjdubb

l88bastar said:


> OLED is our overlord. There is OLED and then there is everything else. Pick your poison, they all are subpar to master OLED!


Can you show me an OLED Ultrawide that's better than this Asus?


----------



## Aldur

bigjdubb said:


> Can you show me an OLED Ultrawide that's better than this Asus?


What is this?? Logic??? In that case, you won't get a reply from l88bastar answering your question. You might get a reply that is a deflection of your question, but you won't get a direct answer. 

But in all seriousness now, this is probably the best ultrawide monitor that will be available, or the AOC and Acer variants, for the next 3, or so, years. If there was an OLED ultrawide monitor out there, or at least one coming soon, I'd buy that, but there's not, so this is the best we can get with an ultrawide.


----------



## bigjdubb

OLED is a mostly irrelevant acronym in a discussion about computer monitors, but super relevant in a conversation about TV's. Although OLED falls into the same "not worth the price" category that this monitor falls into.


----------



## aberrero

ILoveHighDPI said:


> https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/innolux-latest-panel-development-plans-june-2019/
> 
> Looks like we’re supposed to be getting monitors with 1 Million zones sometime in the not too distant future.
> 
> Of course we all know a development announcement could end up producing nothing but at least we know it’s in the works. I’ve always said that sub-1000 zone displays will quickly become obsolete. Once we’ve got 1280x720 resolution zone control it’s hard to say what will happen with the competition between OLED and LCD.


Some say that Apple is using this tech in its $5000 display. 

My Surface Book 2 has a regular LCD with blacks deep enough that I don't mind that it isn't OLED. It doesn't support HDR, but the blacks are very black. For me LCD is totally fine as long as you don't get the backlight bleed and unneveness you get in most cheap (or not cheap) desktop displays.


----------



## Aldur

aberrero said:


> Some say that Apple is using this tech in its $5000 display.


That's very doubtful. If there did have that tech in their $5000 display Apple would first use it as a marketing point, and then charge $30k for it.


----------



## m4fox90

bigjdubb said:


> OLED is a mostly irrelevant acronym in a discussion about computer monitors, but super relevant in a conversation about TV's. Although OLED falls into the same "not worth the price" category that this monitor falls into.


Yeah seriously, talk to me when they've reasonably combatted burn-in and are producing 1440p/165 panels.


----------



## Falknir

l88bastar said:


> The BFGD is also a VA panel and smears as well...its got the same issue as this 35" does...VA....VA is crap....I think VA is actually crappier than TN because at least you know your dealing with street trash when you use TN. When you use VA it initially gives the impression that it is way better than it actually is with its decent colors and nice contrast....but then as you dig deeper into the VA hole you see the slower pixel speeds, trailing smear of crap, subpar viewing angles....VA is deceptively hot garbage.
> 
> OLED is our overlord. There is OLED and then there is everything else. Pick your poison, they all are subpar to master OLED!


If only they would make a 1440p OLED with high refresh rate. That would be really nice.


----------



## l88bastar

Falknir said:


> If only they would make a 1440p OLED with high refresh rate. That would be really nice.


While I am not a fan of 1440p (1600p was so much better)....a 165hz 1440p OLED would have been amazing!


----------



## l88bastar

bigjdubb said:


> Can you show me an OLED Ultrawide that's better than this Asus?


Yes, you can set a custom 3840 x 1600 resolution on a 55" oled and have a nice large UW with better vertical resolution and all the OLED goodness. Once HDMI 2.1 arrives you can pop up the refresh rate to 120hz...so yes, there is an OLED UW that is better than that asus and is around $600 cheaper.



animeowns said:


> I am trying to hold out until Q4 2019 to see if we can get a holiday release for the alienware 55 inch oled monitor if it does not come out by then I am going with a 65 inch lg c9 as my primary gaming display for pc.


The C9 is fantastic. I am hopeful the dell offers added goodies like BFI.


----------



## animeowns

l88bastar said:


> Yes, you can set a custom 3840 x 1600 resolution on a 55" oled and have a nice large UW with better vertical resolution and all the OLED goodness. Once HDMI 2.1 arrives you can pop up the refresh rate to 120hz...so yes, there is an OLED UW that is better than that asus and is around $600 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> The C9 is fantastic. I am hopeful the dell offers added goodies like BFI.


the acer predatorX35 is listed on the website for $2500 if these 2 displays were at least $1200-1500 I would've been interested but for $2250 I can get a 65 inch lg C9 oled


----------



## animeowns

PG35VQ haloing at 5:50


----------



## ToTheSun!

Pretty good reviewing for a tech youtuber.


----------



## animeowns

pg35vq vs pg27uq


----------



## animeowns

*new display*

edit I bought a LG C9 65 inch deal was too good to pass up.

if this is really launching at $3000 USD its overpriced


----------



## Aldur

l88bastar said:


> Yes, you can set a custom 3840 x 1600 resolution on a 55" oled and have a nice large UW with better vertical resolution and all the OLED goodness. Once HDMI 2.1 arrives you can pop up the refresh rate to 120hz...so yes, there is an OLED UW that is better than that asus and is around $600 cheaper.


So I'm supposed to put a 55" TV on my desk, lol, riiiiight, I don't see any problems with that :/
Also, you can't do gsync over HDMI.


----------



## Schnitter

After all these reviews, I am so glad I got my Alienware UW for $800 instead of waiting for this stupidity of a monitor.


----------



## Sleuth

AOC will have the exact same model coming out this half of the year.
Cheaper by 35%


----------



## animeowns

Falknir said:


> If only they would make a 1440p OLED with high refresh rate. That would be really nice.


you can run the lg C9 at 1440p @ 120hz I am in gaming heaven this was the best purchase of the year for me.


----------



## idahosurge

Still not for sale in the US on Newegg or Amazon and this is over two months after the reviews were released. It seems like Asus has a real problem getting this to market and I am beginning to think you will never see this for sale in the US.


----------



## Bad5ector

I actually reached out to Newegg directly to see if they had a line of sight on it, and they had no idea when they would see this. Though I imagine it would be too much for my liking, 1500 is the most I think I can see myself dropping on a monitor. 

Side note, these folks saying get a C9 OLED TV and do custom res @ 120hz.... Do you guys find that you are constantly looking around the screen while gaming? I would think anything over 35" on a desk might be too big for me.


----------



## Seyumi

idahosurge said:


> Still not for sale in the US on Newegg or Amazon and this is over two months after the reviews were released. It seems like Asus has a real problem getting this to market and I am beginning to think you will never see this for sale in the US.


Or maybe they're just $2,500 POS's with flickering issues that may never get fixed, or need a firmware update to fix it via sending it back to the OEM (X27 / PG27UQ fiasco all over again). Issue has been reported by over a dozen different owners.

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/573868/x35-flickering-acer-x35-monitor/p1


----------



## Bad5ector

Seyumi said:


> Or maybe they're just $2,500 POS's with flickering issues that may never get fixed, or need a firmware update to fix it via sending it back to the OEM (X27 / PG27UQ fiasco all over again). Issue has been reported by over a dozen different owners.
> 
> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/573868/x35-flickering-acer-x35-monitor/p1


Am I missing something? I thought this post was discussing the Asus PG35VQ. Is the Acer using the same panel and that is why you mention the flickering?


----------



## Seyumi

Bad5ector said:


> Am I missing something? I thought this post was discussing the Asus PG35VQ. Is the Acer using the same panel and that is why you mention the flickering?


Yes, the Acer X35 it's the same exact panel, circuirty, etc. as this Asus PG35VQ. Many high end gaming monitors are like that (it's just a different plastic bezel & different RGB & OSD's but it's essentially the same exact monitor). There's even reports from Asus people about the same issue as well even in that topic (there's other forums & places too discussing the issue).

Aka, this monitor is currently flawed, possibly to a fatal point. It could be as easy as an Nvidia Driver update, to a firmware update (may have to send back to OEM), to a hardware fault that can never be fixed. 

The flickering is kind of scene specific and mileage may vary but many people can reproduce the issue by following the same patterns. The flickering is related to the overdrive setting. If you turn it off then the flickering goes away but then the panel because almost unusable with extremely high motion blur lag & black smearing which defeats the entire purpose. Also putting the monitor to 60hz fixes the issue while using overdrive. There's also scan lines and inversion artifacts related to the same issue as well it's not just the flickering issue alone.

The PCmonitors.info professional review of the X35 discovered the issue while the TFTcentral review of the PG35VQ didn't catch it.


----------



## Bad5ector

Ahhh, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Blejd

Seyumi said:


> Yes, the Acer X35 it's the same exact panel, circuirty, etc. as this Asus PG35VQ. Many high end gaming monitors are like that (it's just a different plastic bezel & different RGB & OSD's but it's essentially the same exact monitor). There's even reports from Asus people about the same issue as well even in that topic (there's other forums & places too discussing the issue).
> 
> Aka, this monitor is currently flawed, possibly to a fatal point. It could be as easy as an Nvidia Driver update, to a firmware update (may have to send back to OEM), to a hardware fault that can never be fixed.
> 
> The flickering is kind of scene specific and mileage may vary but many people can reproduce the issue by following the same patterns. The flickering is related to the overdrive setting. If you turn it off then the flickering goes away but then the panel because almost unusable with extremely high motion blur lag & black smearing which defeats the entire purpose. Also putting the monitor to 60hz fixes the issue while using overdrive. There's also scan lines and inversion artifacts related to the same issue as well it's not just the flickering issue alone.
> 
> The PCmonitors.info professional review of the X35 discovered the issue while the TFTcentral review of the PG35VQ didn't catch it.




Well, this problem does not occur in all models only in some and in specific conditions, so others have not detected it and in my opinion it can be removed with new firmware or drivers.


----------



## animeowns

The overpriced display with issues like flickering is finally for sale on microcenter in the US good luck anyone still buying these hdr 1000+ panels with all the issues the X35 and Pg35VQ's are already having

https://www.microcenter.com/product...i-dp-g-sync-hdr-curved-ips-gaming-lcd-monitor


----------



## idahosurge

animeowns said:


> The overpriced display with issues like flickering is finally for sale on microcenter in the US good luck anyone still buying these hdr 1000+ panels with all the issues the X35 and Pg35VQ's are already having
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...i-dp-g-sync-hdr-curved-ips-gaming-lcd-monitor



Considering the $2,500.00 US price and the flicker issues I am glad I got the AW3418DW in December 2017 rather than waiting for this to be released!

Real surprised this showed up at Microcenter before Newegg and Amazon.


----------



## mouacyk

animeowns said:


> The overpriced display with issues like flickering is finally for sale on microcenter in the US good luck anyone still buying these hdr 1000+ panels with all the issues the X35 and Pg35VQ's are already having
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...i-dp-g-sync-hdr-curved-ips-gaming-lcd-monitor


And... it's sold out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Another G-Sync "ultimate" display with massive NVIDIA firmware bugs. So that is two in a row G-Sync "ultimate" display product lines with faulty firmware out of the gate. Based off of the 27" returns for firmware updates, you can expect to get back someones old beat up monitor with stuck pixels as your "firmware" fix. All for only $2,500.


----------



## Barefooter

CallsignVega said:


> Another G-Sync "ultimate" display with massive NVIDIA firmware bugs. So that is two in a row G-Sync "ultimate" display product lines with faulty firmware out of the gate. Based off of the 27" returns for firmware updates, you can expect to get back someones old beat up monitor with stuck pixels as your "firmware" fix. *All for only $2,500.*


... and waiting over two years for it to actually become available!


----------



## CallsignVega

I kinda feel sorry for ASUS and Acer, as it's NVIDIA who keeps messing up the firmware. The monitor manufacturers have to eat all of the returns and RMA's.


----------



## os2wiz

l88bastar said:


> Yes, you can set a custom 3840 x 1600 resolution on a 55" oled and have a nice large UW with better vertical resolution and all the OLED goodness. Once HDMI 2.1 arrives you can pop up the refresh rate to 120hz...so yes, there is an OLED UW that is better than that asus and is around $600 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> The C9 is fantastic. I am hopeful the dell offers added goodies like BFI.


OLED will never fix their screen burn-in issues. Too pricey and too easily damaged from screen burn-in. DOA as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Seyumi

Looks like things are heating up:

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/573868/x35-flickering-acer-x35-monitor/p6

-More new users reporting the flickering
-New Nvidia drivers no help
-PCMonitors.info calling out Nvidia via Twitter about if they're going to fix the issue
-Acer saying users have to pay to ship monitor back to them for a "maybe" fix on the issue


----------



## moonbogg

People are going to be VERY picky for that $2500 price tag. More picky than usual, and I've see the threads where legions of gamers returned their $800 1440p panels a few years ago. I was one of them, lol. $2500 though? I'd be analyzing that thing with an electron microscope and any atoms not in a perfect grid pattern gets instant RMA.


----------



## degenn

On the bright side maybe this will make companies think twice regarding their absolutely absurd pricing strategies. LOL who am I kidding they'll just double down as usual.


----------



## The Robot

degenn said:


> On the bright side maybe this will make companies think twice regarding their absolutely absurd pricing strategies. LOL who am I kidding they'll just double down as usual.


The real problem are people who are willing to pay $2500 for a monitor. Fools and their money...


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Robot said:


> The real problem are people who are willing to pay $2500 for a monitor. Fools and their money...


$2500 being a little or a lot depends immensely on how much money you make.


----------



## Sheyster

ToTheSun! said:


> $2500 being a little or a lot depends immensely on how much money you make.


Indeed, it's all relative. 

Off-topic: I learned this lesson first-hand when I got a tour of Paul Allen's yacht "Meduse" when it was in San Diego some years ago. At the time Allen (Micro$oft co-founder, Seattle Seahawks owner, among other things) owned 3 yachts and "Meduse" was the smallest of them. It was for sale at the time and included a helicopter in the asking price as well. Allen's big yacht "Octopus" is currently for sale:

https://www.boatinternational.com/y...m-lurssen-motor-yacht-octopus-for-sale--41483

Allen passed away last year after a long battle with Lymphoma.


----------



## axiumone

For anyone interested. I picked up the acer version. The x35 has the same flickering issues as the asus.

https://youtu.be/W4xd5Yhdd9c


----------



## SilenMar

It looks like the flickering is just overdrive reverse-ghosting.


----------



## Naennon

anyone got any news regarding this issue?

firmware? statement? something?


----------



## skupples

while you've said its from OD, I've seen quite similar recently with just a single GPU. This happens to me in many titles with forced triple buffering. low latency + off fixes it. (assuming you're talking about the reverb effect, and not the flicker)

last title was RDR2 that did this to me.

i assume the flicker only happens when above 100HZ? looked like your OSD said 200hz o.o nvm i'm A DUMB ASS. thought this was about the TUF not 200 Swift.



The Robot said:


> The real problem are people who are willing to pay $2500 for a monitor. Fools and their money...


at 55k a year its just under 3 weeks of pay (55K is ~1k a week) 55K a year = fast food manager salary where I live.

my point? It's all relative, and the folks that QQ about price will do so no matter the price. AMD could drop a $700 dollar 2080ti, n folks would be like "over priced, should'a been $500" then the $500 model comes out "too expensive, should'a been $300!"

clearly the correct answer is to blame 700 some billionaires, and expect them to fix and fund everything


----------



## Sheyster

skupples said:


> at 55k a year its just under 3 weeks of pay (55K is ~1k a week) 55K a year = fast food manager salary where I live.
> 
> my point? It's all relative, and the folks that QQ about price will do so no matter the price. AMD could drop a $700 dollar 2080ti, n folks would be like "over priced, should'a been $500" then the $500 model comes out "too expensive, should'a been $300!"
> 
> clearly the correct answer is to blame 700 some billionaires, and expect them to fix and fund everything


Indeed, man up, work harder and you will be able to afford many of the nicer things in life. People should really stop feeling entitled all the time.


----------



## Naennon

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1041768


----------



## digiadventures

skupples said:


> at 55k a year its just under 3 weeks of pay (55K is ~1k a week) 55K a year = fast food manager salary where I live.
> 
> my point? It's all relative, and the folks that QQ about price will do so no matter the price. AMD could drop a $700 dollar 2080ti, n folks would be like "over priced, should'a been $500" then the $500 model comes out "too expensive, should'a been $300!"
> 
> clearly the correct answer is to blame 700 some billionaires, and expect them to fix and fund everything





Sheyster said:


> Indeed, man up, work harder and you will be able to afford many of the nicer things in life. People should really stop feeling entitled all the time.


Isn't it better to buy this for the same price ( or $1000 less for 55 version ). 

https://www.amazon.com/LG-OLED65C9PUA-Alexa-Built-Ultra/dp/B07NHQ4CXM?th=1

Compared to this tv, this monitor is piece of crap. Much better picture quality, contrast, deep blacks, more vivid colors, much better HDR quality, and it even has gsync and 4k at 120hz

Monitors are overpriced because they are inferior in almost every way to TVs. Its not about earning enough money, its about not wanting to spend my money on inferior product. I hope things will change for monitors in upcoming years, and they will be of the same quality as TVs. For now, they are not even close


----------



## Sheyster

digiadventures said:


> Isn't it better to buy this for the same price ( or $1000 less for 55 version ).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-OLED65C9PUA-Alexa-Built-Ultra/dp/B07NHQ4CXM?th=1
> 
> Compared to this tv, this monitor is piece of crap. Much better picture quality, contrast, deep blacks, more vivid colors, much better HDR quality, and it even has gsync and 4k at 120hz
> 
> Monitors are overpriced because they are inferior in almost every way to TVs. Its not about earning enough money, its about not wanting to spend my money on inferior product. I hope things will change for monitors in upcoming years, and they will be of the same quality as TVs. For now, they are not even close


I believe skupples said he was planning to buy a C9 in another thread related to LG and Nvidia now supporting VRR for that model. I am going to wait for the next D9 iteration. I thought 4K was limited to 60 Hz though?


----------



## digiadventures

Sheyster said:


> I believe skupples said he was planning to buy a C9 in another thread related to LG and Nvidia now supporting VRR for that model. I am going to wait for the next D9 iteration. I thought 4K was limited to 60 Hz though?


According to this video its 120 Hz 





I am just sad we are forced to use tvs as monitors, atleast for me not a single monitor in the world no matter the price meet my standards, atleast when I know better is possible such as these new oled tvs.


----------



## Sheyster

digiadventures said:


> According to this video its 120 Hz


What I meant to say was it only supports VRR (is G-sync compatible) at 4K60 and possibly also at 2K120 (2560x1440). The panel fully supports 120 Hz but the firmware for VRR does not, as far as I know.


----------



## Omega X

We bumping old threads now?


----------



## kot0005

The flicker and scanlinke fix is coming via firmware for Asus. Nothin on x35 yet.


----------



## FIX-FLICKERING

Hi, I can't stay helpless with this flickering problem, I've decided to create a tweeter account to react to this problem, we paid a lot of money for a broken screen, so if you really want it to progress, support me by liking and retweeting, I don't want to wait 6 months before you release an update through the back door like with the PG27UQ. https://twitter.com/PG35VQ_FLICKER


----------



## skupples

best of luck to y'all.  sucks when the bleeding edge cuts.


----------



## animeowns

in other news samsung is releasing a beast a 49 inch 5120x1440 @ 240hz with hdr 1000 with a Curve

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gp...splay_is_a_49-inch_240hz_monster_-_ces_2020/1


----------



## axiumone

animeowns said:


> in other news samsung is releasing a beast a 49 inch 5120x1440 @ 240hz with hdr 1000 with a Curve
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gp...splay_is_a_49-inch_240hz_monster_-_ces_2020/1


VA panel with 10 individual light zones. I'm sure it's going to be an ok display, but it's not HDR.


----------



## hanzy

That Samsung G9 looks pretty sweet.
Sad to hear about some of the issues with the Asus.


----------



## animeowns

wow asus actually fixed the flickering on the pg35vq via firmware update that is available for download for everyone. This is good I now have a bit more confidence in buying the PG32UQX

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1041768


----------



## skupples

those monitors seem cool, until you wrap your head around how much stretching you'll be dealing with... you may want that though, cuz simming n stuff, n its like a peripheral zoom when on foot so that's a win too! sometimes you'll even be able to see thru walls, if in the right position.


----------



## Seyumi

animeowns said:


> wow asus actually fixed the flickering on the pg35vq via firmware update that is available for download for everyone. This is good I now have a bit more confidence in buying the PG32UQX
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1041768


Only took 7 months and after a newer/better model was already announced (the 32" 4k 144hz HDR 1400 one). Going in the right direction but I jumped off the "gamerz" LCD train and went onto OLED and I'll never look back no matter what.


----------



## animeowns

Seyumi said:


> Only took 7 months and after a newer/better model was already announced (the 32" 4k 144hz HDR 1400 one). Going in the right direction but I jumped off the "gamerz" LCD train and went onto OLED and I'll never look back no matter what.


I had lcd before oled I can't just give up on lcd I would actually miss it somewhat if I only used strictly oled  but that's just me.


----------



## TwinTurbo

Glad they finally released the fix and definitely happy I can update the firmware myself without having to send it back to Asus.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Just owned this monitor, really impressed by the 1000 nits peak but unfortunately as many of you I have the flickering/vertical lines/inversion artifacts issues.

I just updated the firmware but the issues still there...

Any thought?


----------



## Goofy Flow

According with Blur Busters this panel, at least mine but idts, suffer of what's called "inversion artifact", this behaviour generate faint visibile vertical lines, most visible during horizontal motion in solid colored pattern.

This test show of this issue:
https://www.testufo.com/photo#photo=quebec.jpg&pps=120&pursuit=0&height=0

I think this behaviour is common with high refresh rate G-Sync monitor, in fact my old PG279Q suffer for the same issue (though my previous Acer X34 don't suffer at all, maybe LG's panel vs AUO's panel idk) but with a 2500€+ price tag this is unacceptable, as this thing ruin totally the experience.


----------



## badkarma3059

tried a search and couldn't dig anything up. Or maybe I'm just tired and effed it up lol. Anywho, has anyone had issue with the fan on this monitor ramping up to full speed when the monitor is turned off? Seems like an issue as the fan does not turn back off. Asus wants me to send it back in for "repair" and I am trying to avoid that if I can as I don't have much fath in getting it back any time soon, or even fixed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blejd

badkarma3059 said:


> tried a search and couldn't dig anything up. Or maybe I'm just tired and effed it up lol. Anywho, has anyone had issue with the fan on this monitor ramping up to full speed when the monitor is turned off? Seems like an issue as the fan does not turn back off. Asus wants me to send it back in for "repair" and I am trying to avoid that if I can as I don't have much fath in getting it back any time soon, or even fixed.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had the same problem, the fans were still working after the monitor was turned off, but all you need to do is to turn on> Display Port Sleep Mode> On / Hdmi Sleep Mode> ON In in the settings options, and the problem persists, the fans are still working about 15-30 sec after turning the monitor off and turning off.


----------



## Blejd

Goofy Flow said:


> Just owned this monitor, really impressed by the 1000 nits peak but unfortunately as many of you I have the flickering/vertical lines/inversion artifacts issues.
> 
> I just updated the firmware but the issues still there...
> 
> Any thought?


For me, after the firmware upgrade everything has been fixed and it's ok, no flickering and other problems.


----------



## badkarma3059

Blejd said:


> I had the same problem, the fans were still working after the monitor was turned off, but all you need to do is to turn on> Display Port Sleep Mode> On / Hdmi Sleep Mode> ON In in the settings options, and the problem persists, the fans are still working about 15-30 sec after turning the monitor off and turning off.


Tried this and it worked. After approx. 1 minute the fans shut off. Thanks for the info 
+rep


----------

